# TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface reviews and comments thread



## Mikeguy

On this the eve of the TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface, I thought that it might make sense to establish a separate thread where users' reviews and comments on the new UI could be consolidated. Feel free to use this thread for that purpose. 

Given the breath of the topic, I separately have put up a TiVo VOX/voice remote control reviews and comments thread (under the TiVo Coffeehouse - TiVo Discussion sub-forum) and a TiVo Mini VOX/4K reviews and comments thread (under the TiVo Mini sub-forum), to try to make it easier for people to find what they might be looking for. Feel free to use those threads as well. 

Exciting times!


----------



## mrizzo80

I'm ready to be Hydrated.


----------



## mattyro7878

At midnight tonight are we gonna be able to go Hydra?? After all the talk it seems crazy we are on the brink of the last? TiVo UI.


----------



## longrider

mattyro7878 said:


> At midnight tonight are we gonna be able to go Hydra?? After all the talk it seems crazy we are on the brink of the last? TiVo UI.


According to TiVo_Ted they will start migrating the servers at midnight PDT but it might be a couple hours before the link is available


----------



## chiguy50

mrizzo80 said:


> *I'm ready to be Hydrated.*


Be careful what you ask for!


----------



## JACKASTOR

Tick Tock The clock is fast approaching. Is the launch of Hydra starting at Midnight Eastern Standard Time or Will it be Pacific time..... Tick Tock......


----------



## NorthAlabama

TiVo_Ted said:


> We start migrating the website at midnight PDT. I didn't want to post the link yet, because I think there will be a short period where it's live, but not fully working. I would guess it will be ready by 3am Pacific.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Merg

Let’s see some screen shots of how things look on Hydra! Very curious to see how Hydra is different from Gen3...

- Merg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKASTOR

Actually Merg Has the right idea. Cant wait to see what happens as in a positive way that is...Not expecting any night terrors from the Update/Upgrade...

fingers crossed in anticipation.. Oh its 12:06am here now... no change..


----------



## foghorn2

JACKASTOR said:


> Actually Merg Has the right idea. Cant wait to see what happens as in a positive way that is...Not expecting any night terrors from the Update/Upgrade...
> 
> fingers crossed in anticipation.. Oh its 12:06am here now... no change..


----------



## watstein

If you want to upgrade to Hydra on your Bolt or Romio here is the URL
Early Access Request


----------



## mbernste

Just did a forced call at 3:34 AM and so far no prompt to upgrade to Hydra.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Installing something right now... not sure what the update is but I am assuming its Hydra.... will let you know.
Hail Hydra!!
Jack


----------



## johnner1999

My quicktake.... 

1st couple minutes it looks like a soso-cableCo STB system upgrade 

after a few minutes and bouncing through menus -- I must say its sharp clean and very modern! I like it. Lets see how it goes over the next few days!


----------



## johnner1999

My quicktake.... 

1st couple minutes it looks like a soso-cableCo STB system upgrade 

after a few minutes and bouncing through menus -- I must say its sharp clean and very modern! I like it. Lets see how it goes over the next few days!


----------



## JACKASTOR

ok upgraded to hydra... don't see the downgrade app very annoyed at that.


----------



## tim_m

Anyone with a mini get updated? Mine is endlessly trying to connect to tivo central then goes black. No prompt to upgrade.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Ok here is the skinny only have the bolt updated.
Cannot see any other TiVo devices on my network. can now see the other Tivos Can stream to Bolt.
Not able to downgrade 
and not able to Transfer videos. that's a problem.


----------



## idksmy

My Bolt, which is running Hydra, can see my Roamio Basic which is not running Hydra. Using Ethernet.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Well I can see my Other Tivos... would like to transfer shows as its way easier to watch that way...But at the end of the day I can still stream it so its not all that bad... 

Over all my first impressions are very favourable. Like the zippiness of the update. but where is the downgrade app that was supposed to be there.


----------



## sdpadres

Houston we have a problem.....my Tivo Roamio updated with no issues. My minis no such luck. I've rebooted both minis. It takes you to the old UI and then my screens go blank. Anyone else have the same issue? Any recommendations on how to fix this?


----------



## generaltso

Has anyone with an upgraded drive taken the Hydra plunge? I’ve got a spare Roamio with a stock drive that I’m going to test it on, but my main Roamio Pro has an 8TB drive in it. I don’t really have a way to test that.


----------



## tim_m

sdpadres said:


> Houston we have a problem.....my Tivo Roamio updated with no issues. My minis no such luck. I've rebooted both minis. It takes you to the old UI and then my screens go blank. Anyone else have the same issue? Any reco wmmendations on how to fix this?


I have it downloading on the mini now. I went and added the mini to the list on the priority upgrade page. Do that wait a bit then force a connection on the mini. It will take a bit of patience to navigate to network settings but it works.


----------



## soremekun

The Bolt+ updated fine.
My Minis (centered TiVo logo) aren't happy. On both I have had to pull the power twice due to blank screens when I initially turned on the TV. After the reboot, both keep flickering with the TiVo click sound. Then, they go to a blank screen. I'm not sure what's happening. Will pull the power a few more times.
I have one on the shelf not hooked up I will try out later that has 20.7.4


----------



## tim_m

soremekun said:


> The Bolt+ updated fine.
> My Minis (centered TiVo logo) aren't happy. On both I have had to pull the power twice due to blank screens when I initially turned on the TV. After the reboot, both keep flickering with the TiVo click sound. Then, they go to a blank screen. I'm not sure what's happening. Will pull the power a few more times.
> I have one on the shelf not hooked up I will try out later that has 20.7.4


Here's what i did. I selected my mini on the priority update page. Waited a bit and forced a connection. Getting to network preferences takes a bit of patience but you'll get there. Once it downloads pull the plug to update. The thumbs down screen won't stay on long enough.


----------



## mrizzo80

Very fast install on Roamio Plus. Probably less than 10 minutes from reboot to navigating Hydra.


----------



## tim_m

Yeah about 10 or so for both my Roamio and mini. I have to say i like the larger video preview screen.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Users with prior PC > TiVo pulls (uploads), are you still able to play those videos?


----------



## soremekun

After the 4th power cable pull. One mini has the new interface.


----------



## soremekun

Glitch?
On my Mini:
Press Guide and select a channel. It goes to full screen. Press Guide again and the channel I was watching appears in the small box. Fine. Go back to that channel in full screen.
Now when I press the back button, it takes me to the guide but the preview window is blank.


----------



## soremekun

Noticable issue.
Mini:
Coming out of the guide into a TV channel, the video stutters with no audio. After about 3 seconds, audio and video are fine.


----------



## compnurd

Had an issue with one of mine so far.. i registered everything and downloaded on my bolt and one mini at the same time.. all was well there.. another mini was doing the black screen thing.. after waiting 20 min of the black screen i rebooted it and it updated


----------



## bricketh

On my Mini (gen3), it never shows a preview screen... I was in my kid's room the other day, and when I went to menu, it *did* show a preview, but then I clicked Zoom and back to the menu again, and it was gone - never to return to this point. I assumed it was a glitch, as I had never seen the live tv pip before on the Mini... So is Hydra supposed to show the preview window?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My instant impression (after about two minutes) is that the menus are nowhere near as intuitive. E.g., I couldn't find the To Do List.

I assume that will get easier with experience!

Pretty, though. Kinda nice to feel like I've finally left the 20th century behind.


----------



## soremekun

Glitch?
Mini:
Go to Guide and select a channel and watch the channel in full screen.
Press TiVo home on remote. Then press Guide. It takes me back the the very first channel in the lineup instead of the last channel I was watching. Also, there is no preview window of the last channel I was watching.


----------



## mrizzo80

There's a lot to like about Hydra. 

One thing that wasn't obvious in the demo videos is that there is no longer an audio dropout when going from Live TV --> TiVo Central or from TiVo Central --> Live TV.

One thing that surprised me is that you can't resume watching a show with a single click. I would expect that strip along the bottom to immediately resume playback of wherever you were (if in an episode, resume from that point; if not in an episode, resume watching the next episode in episodic order) if you hit "Play." You have to drill into the show to initiate playback. Maybe I'm missing an option setting somewhere.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My instant impression (after about two minutes) is that the menus are nowhere near as intuitive. E.g., I couldn't find the To Do List.


You can set-up Home Shortcuts.
Menu > Settings > User Preferences > Home Shortcuts


----------



## soremekun

compnurd said:


> Had an issue with one of mine so far.. i registered everything and downloaded on my bolt and one mini at the same time.. all was well there.. another mini was doing the black screen thing.. after waiting 20 min of the black screen i rebooted it and it updated


 Thanks. Waiting about 20 minutes at the blank screen worked for me.


----------



## compnurd

Couple of impressions. The back button is used a lot more. Not hitting left to back out. The amount of channels in the guide is quite large and gets small on my large screen from a distance. And oddly the fan in my bolt seems like it is running a lot faster lol. I can hear it a little now


----------



## aaronwt

mrizzo80 said:


> There's a lot to like about Hydra.
> 
> One thing that wasn't obvious in the demo videos is that there is no longer an audio dropout when going from Live TV --> TiVo Central or from TiVo Central --> Live TV.
> 
> ........


It's been years since I've had a dropout doing that in my setups. That's more equipment related. They fixed that a long time ago.

I'm still waiting for the Hydra update. But I din't sign up my boxes for Hydra until 8:50AM EDT. I decided to update three boxes. Saving my Main Bolt and my Mini connected to it for later.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

Does the early access link update the TiVo or just gives you the upgrade app access to update later? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## idksmy

Leon WIlkinson said:


> Does the early access link update the TiVo or just gives you the upgrade app access to update later?


It enables your TSN to be able to download Hydra. It has nothing to do with the upgrade app.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mrizzo80 said:


> One thing that surprised me is that you can't resume watching a show with a single click. I would expect that strip along the bottom to immediately resume playback of wherever you were (if in an episode, resume from that point; if not in an episode, resume watching the next episode in episodic order) if you hit "Play." You have to drill into the show to initiate playback. Maybe I'm missing an option setting somewhere.


Yeah, that's a nuisance. You also can't just hit Play from the Now Playing list; you have to go in a level before Play will work.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

idksmy said:


> It enables your TSN to be able to download Hydra. It has nothing to do with the upgrade app.


I figured so I will have to wait then, just can't pull the hair trigger yet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80

aaronwt said:


> It's been years since I've had a dropout doing that in my setups. That's more equipment related. They fixed that a long time ago.


True. It's always been present in my setup (TiVo --> Denon AVR). Some updates would make it better; some updates would make it worse. 

It's possible Hydra is built on a single video "container" which completely eliminates the possibility of it happening for anyone anymore. (The previous UI kinda felt like it had a TiVo Central container and a Live TV container - and it had to bounce between the two containers, which allowed audio dropouts for some setups.)


----------



## aaronwt

That didn't take long. Less than half an hour to hit the boxes. I only messed with the Hydra UI for a few minutes. But so far it seems like a big improvement. I'll need to dive deeper when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## 241705

Upgraded my Bolt - it didn't take long. Overall I like it.


----------



## Player1138

Looking forward to some YouTube videos of it in action.

Any new apps?


----------



## CoxInPHX

New -
Epix is now a Streaming OnePass App option


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Everything is working, though I have a simple setup. No audio system, etc. It's much more modern and I love the high-res artwork assets and text.

The one thing I was starting to dislike about the old HDUI (Encore) was how monochromatic, boring, and stagnant it was. In Hydra the use of high-res poster art and episode art adds a lot of flare and color and liveliness throughout the UI.

Bigger TV preview window is nice (can be turned off.)

Generally it takes more keypresses to get to things. That's not really endearing.

UI is slower than gen3, but it's still pretty good on Bolt. (I didn't try on Roamios or Minis)

Home screen customizations you can choose from: To Do List, OnePass Manager, Settings, Live TV, Guide, Wishlists, all of the major apps

kmttg seems to work but I haven't done an in-depth check.

Overall, it's not bad but there is a lot of fine tuning still necessary.

Issues:
- As reported, No Live Guide
- As reported, pytivo transfers to Hydra don't work (neither push or pull)
- DVR transfers TO Hydra are missing. This can only be done using Tivo Online.
- Prediction bar isn't predicting any movies. Only shows. :unamused:

*Thoughts/Points/Nitpicks:
*
What to Watch is highly upgraded. A lot more categories. Much easier to navigate than that old, awkward grid. It even has a category just for movies appearing on your premium channels. Sweet!

The Prediction bar should include movies and VOD. I seldomly ever watch live TV, so that's all wasted space to me. Maybe it'll learn this over time, or not.

The Left button doesn't work for any "back" navigation anymore. You HAVE to use the Back button, which is not as easy to find.

My Shows episode strips aren't usable, particularly if you have a lot of episodes. There's no season selection. Keep the defaults -- Episode strip: No. Go to episode list: Yes.

My Shows categories -- I love that the categories are now along the top instead of a left-hand column. But why are Paused programs being forced as a category? Really not necessary.

The Program Information menu is.... messy (I don't know what else to call this show menu). All of these strips open up whether I want to see them or not... What's the difference between Watchlists and Recordings? This is weird and unfriendly.

When I go into a show's OnePass menu, the menus are backwards. It's listed as Cast, May Also Like, All Episodes, Upcoming, OnePass Options. I would expect them to be in the exact opposite order with OnePass Options being the default on top. Very odd.

*Overall, not bad.* It's _visually exciting,_ but usability is not optimal as of yet. It needs a lot of tweaking. Good for version 1.0.

Ted, Tivo has turned away from community developers. Please start a dialog between Tivo and the makers of pytivo and other apps so that they can bring push/pull PC transfers back, and hopefully other new features as well.


----------



## TonyD79

CoxInPHX said:


> New -
> Epix is now a Streaming OnePass App option


It already has been on my Bolt.


----------



## schatham

_ I pulled the trigger, at least on the Tivo authorization page. Need to download soon._


----------



## innocentfreak

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Ted, Tivo has turned away from community developers. Please start a dialog between Tivo and the makers of pytivo and other apps so that they can bring push/pull PC transfers back, and hopefully other new features as well.


I agree and sad to see it happen especially after the Q&A with Ira where he said they needed to embrace those people. Of course after that push functionality was killed and now pull functionality. Hopefully Ted might be able to turn the boat around.


----------



## CoxInPHX

TonyD79 said:


> It already has been on my Bolt.


Not on mine, if you search "Berlin Station" does it return Epix links, just like Netflix links?

EDIT: Nevermind, My Old UI does now also, must have been a 20.7.4 added feature.


----------



## TonyD79

CoxInPHX said:


> Not on mine, if you search "Berlin Station" does it return Epix links, just like Netflix links?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, My Old UI does now also, must have been a 20.7.4 added feature.


Not sure when they linked it up since I don't search for epix much not have any Series I watch on it. I know the app has been there a while but not sure when the link capability was added.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Generally it takes more keypresses to get to things. That's not really endearing.


I agree.


BigJimOutlaw said:


> The Left button doesn't work for any "back" navigation anymore. You HAVE to use the Back button, which is not as easy to find.


Yeah, I had to program the "Back" button into my Harmony (taking up the last unassigned button; hope I don't need to add anything else!), and now I have to untrain years of pressing left-arrow to return to the Now Playing list from a recording.

But overall, I'm getting used to it surprisingly (for me) fast.


----------



## 241705

FYI: Can't transfer anymore from ReadyNAS.


----------



## soremekun

Minor peeve
Mini:
While watching a channel, pressing the Guide button takes me to the guide. Pressing Guide again takes me to back to the channel smoothly. Fine.

However, while watching a channel, pressing the guide button takes me to the guide. But, if I press Select (on the SAME channel), the channel "reloads" and not smooth as if pressing Guide.

In this specific scenario, pressing Guide and Select should have the same result.


----------



## ebockelman

I'm also not digging the no use of right for select and left for back. That made navigation quick since you didn't need to leave the directional pad.

Overall, I'm liking the new UI, but that is a bit of an impediment that I hope they will adjust.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Anyone notice the Grid Guide appears misaligned on the left side, i.e. you can see the last two letters of an earlier show? Maybe intentional but looks odd.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I agree.
> 
> Yeah, I had to program the "Back" button into my Harmony (taking up the last unassigned button; hope I don't need to add anything else!), and now I have to untrain years of pressing left-arrow to return to the Now Playing list from a recording.
> 
> But overall, I'm getting used to it surprisingly (for me) fast.


The Back button thing might drive me a little nuts. 14 years of muscle memory. Overall, it's "new but familiar." Some of the menus are designed poorly but if you know Tivo well, you can figure it out.

I don't know how complete newbies are going to take it, though.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Anyone notice the Grid Guide appears misaligned on the left side, i.e. you can see the last two letters of an earlier show? Maybe intentional but looks odd.


I see this "buffer" on both left/right edges. Guessing it's there as a visual cue to let you know you can scan forward or back?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I see this "buffer" on both left/right edges. Guessing it's there as a visual cue to let you know you can scan forward or back?


Yes, I see a double left arrow on the far left and under that is the tail end of the last shows on those channels/


----------



## CoxInPHX

Remote DVR (Device) Scheduling no longer works. 
Setting up a new OnePass and single recordings on another DVR
Here are the steps on the old UI:
1) Go to the My Shows list on a Remote DVR (Device)
2) Press Guide
3) Find a program and press Select
4) Scroll down to "Explore this show"
5) The Remote DVR should be listed at the top of screen, you are now Scheduling on that Device.


----------



## schatham

How will I know I can upgrade? I authorized at Tivo, I have the upgrade app checked, but it's not showing in the app list. Do I just keep connecting to Tivo and it will happen, or do I need to do something else?


----------



## mrizzo80

schatham said:


> How will I know I can upgrade? I authorized at Tivo, I have the upgrade app checked, but it's not showing in the app list. Do I just keep connecting to Tivo and it will happen, or do I need to do something else?


Force a connection every 30 minutes. It will download eventually and you'll get a Pending Restart. The install goes very quickly - 10 minutes or less.


----------



## DeltaOne

My Roamio upgrade went fine. Signed up at 9 am, connected to TiVo HQ about 9:30 am, spent maybe 10 minutes downloading, then reboot. The actual install only took 6 or 7 minutes.

One of my Mini's isn't doing so well...I've connected to TiVo HQ, it seemed to download something...I've restarted. It seemed to install something (clue was a new looking screen). Now after rebooting it gets stuck in a loop...black screen...old UI screen. I've connected to TiVo HQ again, I've restarted it 3 times...nothing. BTW, this is a Gen 1 Mini.

I'll keep checking back here for hints and ideas. Right now the Mini has been unplugged for about 20 minutes...I'm going to plug it in again and cross my fingers...


----------



## aeternal

I'm also experiencing mini issues. Roamio updated just fine. But mini has old interface and goes to blank screen. Hit the tivo button, interface appears for a short moment and then back to black. I've tried power cycling a couple of times to no avail


----------



## JoeKustra

CoxInPHX said:


> Remote DVR (Device) Scheduling no longer works.
> Setting up a new OnePass and single recordings on another DVR
> Here are the steps on the old UI:
> 3) Find a program and press Select


You can also hit Enter after Guide and then use Search to find the program.


----------



## schatham

DeltaOne said:


> My Roamio upgrade went fine. Signed up at 9 am, connected to TiVo HQ about 9:30 am, spent maybe 10 minutes downloading, then reboot. The actual install only took 6 or 7 minutes.
> 
> One of my Mini's isn't doing so well...I've connected to TiVo HQ, it seemed to download something...I've restarted. It seemed to install something (clue was a new looking screen). Now after rebooting it gets stuck in a loop...black screen...old UI screen. I've connected to TiVo HQ again, I've restarted it 3 times...nothing. BTW, this is a Gen 1 Mini.
> 
> I'll keep checking back here for hints and ideas. Right now the Mini has been unplugged for about 20 minutes...I'm going to plug it in again and cross my fingers...


I'll let you know how my gen 1 mini goes when I get to that point. My plan today is Roamio first, then my gen 2 mini, lastly the gen 1 mini after the other 2 are working.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

DeltaOne said:


> My Roamio upgrade went fine. Signed up at 9 am, connected to TiVo HQ about 9:30 am, spent maybe 10 minutes downloading, then reboot. The actual install only took 6 or 7 minutes.
> 
> One of my Mini's isn't doing so well...I've connected to TiVo HQ, it seemed to download something...I've restarted. It seemed to install something (clue was a new looking screen). Now after rebooting it gets stuck in a loop...black screen...old UI screen. I've connected to TiVo HQ again, I've restarted it 3 times...nothing. BTW, this is a Gen 1 Mini.
> 
> I'll keep checking back here for hints and ideas. Right now the Mini has been unplugged for about 20 minutes...I'm going to plug it in again and cross my fingers...


Took my mini a while to pick it up also. I rebooted it once after my Roamio got the install and it didn't upgrade. Played around on the Roamio for about an hour and then went back to the Mini and rebooted it again and it started the upgrade.


----------



## osu1991

Added my Roamio OTA to the list about 7:50am Central, took about 30 mins and it showed up after a forced connection.

Like the look of it, but still playing around with it. Had to reboot a 2nd time before Pytivo Desktop saw the dvr. Transferring a show off it to the computer now with Pytivo Desktop and that works fine. I did transfer some files from the Pc to the Tivo last night before the upgrade. Those play but its a little flaky, sometimes it sees them and others it says there is nothing there when I select it. They're both x264 mp4s I had pulled previously and edited the commercials out and compressed to an mp4 container to take with me while traveling. Have some others that were original untouched files and they play fine.


----------



## JayMan747

soremekun said:


> Minor peeve
> Mini:
> While watching a channel, pressing the Guide button takes me to the guide. Pressing Guide again takes me to back to the channel smoothly. Fine.
> 
> However, while watching a channel, pressing the guide button takes me to the guide. But, if I press Select (on the SAME channel), the channel "reloads" and not smooth as if pressing Guide.
> 
> In this specific scenario, pressing Guide and Select should have the same result.


This is no different than the previous version for me.


----------



## chiguy50

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Everything is working, though I have a simple setup. No audio system, etc. It's much more modern and I love the high-res artwork assets and text.<snip>
> 
> *kmttg seems to work but I haven't done an in-depth check.*
> 
> Overall, it's not bad but there is a lot of fine tuning still necessary.<snip>


Thanks for that quick, down-and-dirty evaluation.

Since you have already verified kmttg operability, could you please go back and check on the backdoor code functions? This is a high-priority item for some of us. Thanks again.


----------



## TonyD79

Looks like (from a video) that while you can adjust the numbers on the main menu, the first few are fixed and they messed up the old 2 for Todo, mnemonic.


----------



## DeltaOne

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Took my mini a while to pick it up also. I rebooted it once after my Roamio got the install and it didn't upgrade. Played around on the Roamio for about an hour and then went back to the Mini and rebooted it again and it started the upgrade.


My Mini still isn't getting the update. Stuck in a black screen - old menu screen loop.

It was just off about 30 minutes. I'll leave it off awhile and check again.

Is everyone with Gen 1 Mini's having this problem?


----------



## Cozmo85

Unplug your main box from the network after updating or your minis will take finagling to get updated. Once the minis download the update and restart you can plug your main box back into the network.

This will fox the black screen loop issue.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

SPS clock code brings up clock and time in upper corner, but only seems to work with what you are watching, you leave that show, it goes away, and you have to enter again. 

so the command is there, they just don't have it sticking....


----------



## DeltaOne

Cozmo85 said:


> Unplug your main box from the network after updating or your minis will take finagling to get updated. Once the minis download the update and restart you can plug your main box back into the network.
> 
> This will fox the black screen loop issue.


Okay...rebooting my Gen 1 Mini with the network connection pulled.


----------



## TonyD79

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> SPS clock code brings up clock and time in upper corner, but only seems to work with what you are watching, you leave that show, it goes away, and you have to enter again.
> 
> so the command is there, they just don't have it sticking....


Can you or anyone else test skip versus slip?


----------



## CoxInPHX

osu1991 said:


> I did transfer some files from the Pc to the Tivo last night before the upgrade. Those play but its a little flaky, sometimes it sees them and others it says there is nothing there when I select it. They're both x264 mp4s I had pulled previously and edited the commercials out and compressed to an mp4 container to take with me while traveling. Have some others that were original untouched files and they play fine.


What I am finding is if the previous PC->TiVo content was pulled with metadata they show-up as a folder and play fine.

If the content was pulled to the TiVo w/o metadata there is no folder and they don't play. But if you delete them and recover them, you can play them once. also if you randomly scroll though the My Shows list they occasionally do show a folder and will be playable. The New UI appears to be folder/group dependent, even single recordings appear as a folder.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Is the bug still there where all/my/favorites channel guide selection on the host box limits the connected Minis no matter what is selected on the Mini's guide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaOne

Cozmo85 said:


> Unplug your main box from the network after updating or your minis will take finagling to get updated. Once the minis download the update and restart you can plug your main box back into the network.
> 
> This will fox the black screen loop issue.


You were right. Here's what I did, maybe it'll help others with Mini problems:

1) pull the Mini's power
2) pull the Mini's ethernet connection
3) wait a bit...just a minute or three
4) apply the Mini's power
5) after it restarts you'll get TiVo Central with a "no network" error message
6) plug in your ethernet connection
7) wait 15 to 30 seconds for the "no network" error to go way
8) go to Live TV

UPDATE: Live TV only played for a brief period. Now it's back in the loop. Ugh.


----------



## cherry ghost

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> SPS clock code brings up clock and time in upper corner, but only seems to work with what you are watching, you leave that show, it goes away, and you have to enter again.
> 
> so the command is there, they just don't have it sticking....


What if you enter it while on Live TV? Does the clock show? Does it go away if you change the channel or go into the menus and back to Live?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

chiguy50 said:


> Thanks for that quick, down-and-dirty evaluation.
> 
> Since you have already verified kmttg operability, could you please go back and check on the backdoor code functions? This is a high-priority item for some of us. Thanks again.


Most of these don't seem to be working, but 30 second skip is now the button default and doesn't need the code. Someone else is reporting that clock works but it doesn't stick.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

TonyD79 said:


> Can you or anyone else test skip versus slip?


hitting the skip button, jumps 30 seconds, not scan 30 seconds. If that is what you meant?


----------



## TonyD79

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Most of these don't seem to be working, but 30 second skip is now the button default and doesn't need the code. Someone else is reporting that clock works but it doesn't stick.


What about slip? Some of us prefer that.


----------



## cherry ghost

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> hitting the skip button, jumps 30 seconds, not scan 30 seconds. If that is what you meant?


He wants to see if S P S 30 S changes it to scan.


----------



## TonyD79

cherry ghost said:


> He wants to see if S P S 30 S changes it to scan.


Yes. Thank you. I loathe the skip. Harder to see where you are and to control.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

cherry ghost said:


> What if you enter it while on Live TV? Does the clock show? Does it go away if you change the channel or go into the menus and back to Live?


Yes if you enter it during live tv the clock seems to stay put, but only on live TV, not on recordings.
Watch a show, and clock goes away.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Another behavior change is that every show in My Shows is treated as a folder. So if you select a single recording, it opens into a folder with only 1 item in it rather than going directly to the Play screen. Extra unnecessary click.

Then after you watch and delete the episode it goes to an empty folder rather than back to My Shows.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

cherry ghost said:


> He wants to see if S P S 30 S changes it to scan.


Oh, Yes the sps30s changes it to scan


----------



## TonyD79

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Oh, Yes the sps30s changes it to scan


Thanks.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Yes if you enter it during live tv the clock seems to stay put, but only on live TV, not on recordings.
> Watch a show, and clock goes away.


edit, no now I don't see clock after going to a few recordings.... it's fickle and unusable but at least it looks like it's something they can fix


----------



## mbernste

Surprisingly you can't thumb up/down a show you're watching. You'd think that wouldn't be something they'd omit.


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Oh, Yes the sps30s changes it to scan


How about Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select (quick clear play bar). When enabled and you use trick play (e.g. 30 sec skip) does the play bar clear quickly or hang around for several seconds?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Quick play bar clear doesn't work. I've been trying.


----------



## TonyD79

mbernste said:


> Surprisingly you can't thumb up/down a show you're watching. You'd think that wouldn't be something they'd omit.


Given how much they have neutered suggestions other than recording them (no lists, no management of thumbs), I'm even surprised they still support thumbs at all.

Basically, that is two buttons they could give back on the remote and few would miss them.


----------



## mbernste

Player1138 said:


> Looking forward to some YouTube videos of it in action.
> 
> Any new apps?


TiVo Hydra.MOV


----------



## foghorn2

WHOA! Real nice, I was not a big fan of Margrets hydra video, but now that I have the real thing- this is excellent. it uses the screen real estate properly and everything looks lively and organized. A++ good work TiVo!!


----------



## moyekj

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Quick play bar clear doesn't work. I've been trying.


OK thanks. For that alone I would never want to switch to Hydra if not fixed.


----------



## Nordic4tKnight

All my minis are in a constant loop after downloading and updating. Power cycling doesn’t seem to help.


----------



## DeltaOne

Nordic4tKnight said:


> All my minis are in a constant loop after downloading and updating. Power cycling doesn't seem to help.


I only attempted the upgrade on 1 of my 3 Mini's. Stuck in a loop like yours.

TiVo Ted knows and says they are investigating. I'll check back in a few hours and see if there is any news.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

moyekj said:


> How about Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select (quick clear play bar). When enabled and you use trick play (e.g. 30 sec skip) does the play bar clear quickly or hang around for several seconds?


I've never used that, but when I entered codes, nothing changes. Play bar does not hang around for "Several" seconds ( on my bolt), seems to be just a second,


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

FYI I upgraded on a standard bolt with an external hard drive, and had no issues.


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I've never used that, but when I entered codes, nothing changes. Play bar does not hang around for "Several" seconds ( on my bolt), seems to be just a second,


 Thanks. How about when you hit "pause". Does play bar stay up several seconds or just 1 second?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

moyekj said:


> Thanks. How about when you hit "pause". Does play bar stay up several seconds or just 1 second?


I would say the same starts lowering at about 1 second


----------



## Linkerbox

All hope is not lost mini friends. I ended up doing a 2nd power cycle on my mini and it picked up the update!

Re-mapped the Back button on both of my harmony remotes to the Exit button as well... helps makes things easier.

Only thing investigating now is on return from standby on mini it did not return to the last channel, it was showing channel 2 (first channel in channel list).

Anyone determine if you can "reverse" sort the sort by season? Sort by season has youngest episode on top (or furtherest left depending on your view of my shows). Had to sort by date to get most recent item on top.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

moyekj said:


> How about Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select (quick clear play bar). When enabled and you use trick play (e.g. 30 sec skip) does the play bar clear quickly or hang around for several seconds?


Like I said I never used this, as I didnt see the delay as a real problem. That being said, I just entered on my premiere ( not upgraded) and entering codes didn't change the delay. Delay is longer on my premiere than on upgraded bolt, but being older box, it might of always been that way.


----------



## Nordic4tKnight

I am getting a message: Recording not permitted - copyright permits viewing but not recording of this show.


----------



## mattyro7878

s-p-s-9-s brings up the clock for me. And....I got a new Tivo for free do da do da!!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

mattyro7878 said:


> s-p-s-9-s brings up the clock for me. And....I got a new Tivo for free do da do da!!


Does it stay after you go to other shows, menus?


----------



## Cozmo85

DeltaOne said:


> You were right. Here's what I did, maybe it'll help others with Mini problems:
> 
> 1) pull the Mini's power
> 2) pull the Mini's ethernet connection
> 3) wait a bit...just a minute or three
> 4) apply the Mini's power
> 5) after it restarts you'll get TiVo Central with a "no network" error message
> 6) plug in your ethernet connection
> 7) wait 15 to 30 seconds for the "no network" error to go way
> 8) go to Live TV
> 
> UPDATE: Live TV only played for a brief period. Now it's back in the loop. Ugh.


You dont have to do anything to your mini. Unplug your MAIN BOX from the network.

Then you should be able to navigate the minis menu and have it update.


----------



## JayMan747

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> FYI I upgraded on a standard bolt with an external hard drive, and had no issues.


Good to know, as I have the same setup.

I've signed up for the Hydra roll on line, but how/where can I tell when its ready to download?
thanks.


----------



## schatham

DeltaOne said:


> Okay...rebooting my Gen 1 Mini with the network connection pulled.





DeltaOne said:


> You were right. Here's what I did, maybe it'll help others with Mini problems:
> 
> 1) pull the Mini's power
> 2) pull the Mini's ethernet connection
> 3) wait a bit...just a minute or three
> 4) apply the Mini's power
> 5) after it restarts you'll get TiVo Central with a "no network" error message
> 6) plug in your ethernet connection
> 7) wait 15 to 30 seconds for the "no network" error to go way
> 8) go to Live TV
> 
> UPDATE: Live TV only played for a brief period. Now it's back in the loop. Ugh.


Above worked for gen 2 Mini. Gen 1 mini worked for a minute, then went back to the loop, not working.

Anyone have a gen 1 mini working?


----------



## lparsons21

I have a Bolt, Roamio Plus and Mini (gen 2). Upgrade on all went smoothly with the exception of the Mini, had to power cycle it to ‘catch’ and install the upgrade. That went well after the power cycle.

Overall I am very impressed with the more graphical nature of the UI and haven’t found but one thing I miss and that is the Live Guide. Hopefully that will be brought back at some point in time. It seems a bit more fiddly than the previous UI, but I think that is more because things are enough different than anything else.

Thumbs up/down work fine on the Bolt, haven’t checked on the others yet. I have a Harmony One remote, but I only use it to turn everything on since the Tivo remote is so much better IMO.

Considering this is a very major upgrade for Tivo, I have to give them kudos for getting it right overall. Going to be interesting going forward to see what changes/tweaks they bring out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## idksmy

JayMan747 said:


> I've signed up for the Hydra roll on line, but how/where can I tell when its ready to download?
> thanks.


There is no place to check.


----------



## RockinRay

Cozmo85 said:


> You dont have to do anything to your mini. Unplug your MAIN BOX from the network.
> 
> Then you should be able to navigate the minis menu and have it update.


Where in the menu??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

JayMan747 said:


> Good to know, as I have the same setup.
> 
> I've signed up for the Hydra roll on line, but how/where can I tell when its ready to download?
> thanks.


signed up about 8am and did some force connections starting about 1 hour after. Got it to download at 2 1/2 hours after I signed up


----------



## ebockelman

schatham said:


> Anyone have a gen 1 mini working?


Yes. I had to power cycle it, but it's working just fine.


----------



## mattyro7878

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Does it stay after you go to other shows, menus?


it does not. sad face! the channel up button still skips. happy face!


----------



## schatham

I tried a few times within 30 minutes, no go. Then when I tried about an hour in it was loading already. So they sent the upgrade in only an hour.


----------



## TonyD79

Taking the plunge after the good reviews here.


----------



## Diana Collins

schatham said:


> Above worked for gen 2 Mini. Gen 1 mini worked for a minute, then went back to the loop, not working.
> 
> Anyone have a gen 1 mini working?


We have 2 Roamios so I put all our minis on the one we did not upgrade to Hydra.

The one mini I wanted to upgrade would not do so automatically and (after several minutes of black screen) returned an invalid URL error. I got it working by putting it on the "early access" list, waiting about 20 minutes or so, and then was able to download Hydra as part of a forced connection.


----------



## TonyD79

Diana Collins said:


> We have 2 Roamios so I put all our minis on the one we did not upgrade to Hydra.
> 
> The one mini I wanted to upgrade would not do so automatically and (after several minutes of black screen) returned an invalid URL error. I got it working by putting it on the "early access" list, waiting about 20 minutes or so, and then was able to download Hydra as part of a forced connection.


I put all my TiVo's on the list. A bolt and two minis just to make sure.


----------



## SlickVik

How do I downgrade Hydra? I can't seem to find the downgrade app or any instructions anywhere.


----------



## idksmy

SlickVik said:


> How do I downgrade Hydra? I can't seem to find the downgrade app or any instructions anywhere.


There's a downgrade app on the Tivo. You will lose all your recordings, etc.


----------



## schatham

ebockelman said:


> Yes. I had to power cycle it, but it's working just fine.


Did you test live tv? Did you test it more than a few minutes? Mine still does not work after a minute or so.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

?? no other devices show up on MY SHOWS list. When I go to MY Show Options devices is there, but it's grayed out. Going through the menus I did see a banner/bar that said Devices, and I could see my tivo in bedroom, but now I don't know where I saw that.
Ok, found it in the bar on My shows.

Dislike that it is not on the my shows "All" screen. Oh well.

Something else to get used to.

1 step forward... 2 steps back.

hopefully when I get the voice remote, my "oh well,,,,," will change to "ok, that's cool"


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

idksmy said:


> There's a downgrade app on the Tivo. You will lose all your recordings, etc.


After upgrade, I don't know if that app is still there. I can't find it


----------



## SlickVik

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> After upgrade, I don't know if that app is still there. I can't find it


I can't find the downgrade app anywhere in the interface - Anyone know how to get out of here?


----------



## Jimbo687

My upgrade went smoothly. One Bolt and two gen 1 minis. Once I saw the Bolt was wanted to restart, I initiated the upgrade and restart on the 2 minis. So all three boxes upgraded at the same time. Gen 1 minis may be a bit slower w/ new UI. Bolt is smooth and fast. Wife does not like the black background on the guide page. Overall, does have a new sleek modern feel. Learn to love your "back" button and more importantly know its location on the remote. Older UI was more simple to navigate. I do like the LT, RT, up, down selections on live TV. Must select fav in settings for Lt selections. Older UI was easier to learn and navigate. New UI is more visually rich & modern. With a whole 10 minutes of play, have not noticed any glaring bugs or glithes. Took about 50 min after online sign up to get the download and forcing Tivo to call home and get update.


----------



## JayMan747

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> signed up about 8am and did some force connections starting about 1 hour after. Got it to download at 2 1/2 hours after I signed up


I did the force connection, and it did download something, took 5+ minutes. 
How did it notify you to upgrade? Nothing showed up on screen.
Thanks


----------



## eochs

Reading the description on the upgrade site, how screwed am I without a remote with a back button? I love my slide remote (gen 1) and have no idea where my roamio provided remote is


----------



## generaltso

eochs said:


> Reading the description on the upgrade site, how screwed am I without a remote with a back button? I love my slide remote (gen 1) and have no idea where my roamio provided remote is


As far as I can tell, Hydra is completely unusable without the back button. The left button doesn't work to get out of anything anymore. I've got two old slide remotes that have just become paperweights.


----------



## schatham

Gen 1 mini not working after about 5 tries of booting. It worked once for about a minute, now just loops. Upon reboot, following all advice about unplugging the network, it still just loops. Giving it a rest for now as this mini is not that important.


----------



## eochs

generaltso said:


> As far as I can tell, Hydra is completely unusable without the back button. The left button doesn't work to get out of anything anymore. I've got two old slide remotes that have just become paperweights.


And TiVo is going to force us to take this update right? So my gen 1 mini will become completely useless unless I buy a new remote?


----------



## NYHeel

How do you pull up the other live tuners to swap? I do that all the time on football sundays swapping back and forth from one game to RedZone. On the video posted earlier it looked very different.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

JayMan747 said:


> I did the force connection, and it did download something, took 5+ minutes.
> How did it notify you to upgrade? Nothing showed up on screen.
> Thanks


if you got upgrade it will say pending restart. give it at least 2 hours then force


----------



## generaltso

eochs said:


> And TiVo is going to force us to take this update right? So my gen 1 mini will become completely useless unless I buy a new remote?


No, TiVo is not forcing anyone to upgrade to Hydra.


----------



## generaltso

Now that Zoom is treated as Exit, how do you change the aspect ratio while watching something? Zoom just bails out of it.


----------



## aeternal

DeltaOne said:


> You were right. Here's what I did, maybe it'll help others with Mini problems:
> 
> 1) pull the Mini's power
> 2) pull the Mini's ethernet connection
> 3) wait a bit...just a minute or three
> 4) apply the Mini's power
> 5) after it restarts you'll get TiVo Central with a "no network" error message
> 6) plug in your ethernet connection
> 7) wait 15 to 30 seconds for the "no network" error to go way
> 8) go to Live TV
> 
> UPDATE: Live TV only played for a brief period. Now it's back in the loop. Ugh.


Thank you for this. After following the instructions. The new interface popped up and I didn't get any live TV. However, after doing a restart through the menu everything appears to be working normally


----------



## idksmy

eochs said:


> And TiVo is going to force us to take this update right? So my gen 1 mini will become completely useless unless I buy a new remote?


No, Tivo is *not* going to *force* you to upgrade. Where did you read that?


----------



## JSPear

generaltso said:


> Now that Zoom is treated as Exit, how do you change the aspect ratio while watching something? Zoom just bails out of it.


Press the info button on your remote and navigate left or right for aspect ratio options.


----------



## JSPear

NYHeel said:


> How do you pull up the other live tuners to swap? I do that all the time on football sundays swapping back and forth from one game to RedZone. On the video posted earlier it looked very different.


Press the right button on your remote.


----------



## generaltso

JSPear said:


> Press the info button on your remote and navigate left or right for aspect ratio options.


Thanks. More button presses to get to things seems to be a trend so far with Hydra.


----------



## NYHeel

generaltso said:


> Now that Zoom is treated as Exit, how do you change the aspect ratio while watching something? Zoom just bails out of it.


Wait so if Zoom is Exit now, how do we go back to the show in the video window? Zoom used to do that. I would be watching something, check the guide and then hit Zoom to back to what I was watching. What do we press now to go back to what we were watching that's in the video window.


----------



## eochs

idksmy said:


> No, Tivo is *not* going to *force* you to upgrade. Where did you read that?


Poor assumption by me as I've been with TiVo since the Sony series 1 and we've never had a choice to not upgrade UI/OS before. Even so, has TiVo stated they will continue to do updates, bug fixes, etc for the Old UI? I don't want to stay on it long term if it is now EOL (end of lifed). For now I'll stick with it, may upgrade to Bolt soon anyway and that would come with a new remote I guess. I don't care about Vox features. But between the lack of a back button and no live guide my excitement for Hydra died

Thanks for the help!


----------



## generaltso

NYHeel said:


> Wait so if Zoom is Exit now, how do we go back to the show in the video window? Zoom used to do that. I would be watching something, check the guide and then hit Zoom to back to what I was watching. What do we press now to go back to what we were watching that's in the video window.


I believe Zoom will still do that (or Exit on a VOX remote).


----------



## JSPear

NYHeel said:


> Wait so if Zoom is Exit now, how do we go back to the show in the video window? Zoom used to do that. I would be watching something, check the guide and then hit Zoom to back to what I was watching. What do we press now to go back to what we were watching that's in the video window.


Press Exit to expand video window. Press Back to go back 1 screen.


----------



## mattyro7878

i think I like it. how do i find my resolution?


----------



## idksmy

eochs said:


> Poor assumption by me as I've been with TiVo since the Sony series 1 and we've never had a choice to not upgrade UI/OS before. Even so, has TiVo stated they will continue to do updates, bug fixes, etc for the Old UI? I don't want to stay on it long term if it is now EOL (end of lifed). For now I'll stick with it, may upgrade to Bolt soon anyway and that would come with a new remote I guess. I don't care about Vox features. But between the lack of a back button and no live guide my excitement for Hydra died


You might want to search for all of Tivo_Ted's posts. He indicated Hydra will be the platform that gets developed (or words to that effect).


----------



## TonyD79

I just loaded. 30 second scan is working without intervention. Did it remember what you had last?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

How do you skip to the end of the To Do List?


----------



## generaltso

TonyD79 said:


> I just loaded. 30 second scan is working without intervention. Did it remember what you had last?


Same here.


----------



## mattyro7878

NYHeel said:


> How do you pull up the other live tuners to swap? I do that all the time on football sundays swapping back and forth from one game to RedZone. On the video posted earlier it looked very different.


right arrow brings up tuners//left arrow brings up favorites


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How do you skip to the end of the To Do List?


Skip jumps to each day. Don't see how to go to bottom.


----------



## TonyD79

The restart thing works on other than hbo. Looks like if it knows about any streaming option, it tells you. Includes purchases.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyD79 said:


> Skip jumps to each day. Don't see how to go to bottom.


That sucks. Jumping to the end was very handy for checking out what came in that day's download.


----------



## JayMan747

mattyro7878 said:


> right arrow brings up tuners//left arrow brings up favorites


So, to use the right arrow, how to you get the channels you want on the other tuners?
Watching football, I'd like to be able to switch between RedZone & the games on CBS & Fox.
-without having to record-

Nevermind, found out that I can select a tuner, and then change it... it was not intuitive when all tuners were showing the same thing.


----------



## lparsons21

How do you change channel guide sort option? I prefer to sort by channel name, not number since cable channel numbers are so screwed?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

SlickVik said:


> I can't find the downgrade app anywhere in the interface - Anyone know how to get out of here?


I can't find it either. I started a thread on this and someone posted the downgrade app won't be available until sometime this week per TiVo Ted, I must've missed that post.


----------



## mattyro7878

Ive seen "watch from beginning" a few times. didnt notice if it was on a in-use tuner or not


----------



## mbernste

lparsons21 said:


> How do you change channel guide sort option? I prefer to sort by channel name


Gone with Hydra. Hopefully it will come back in a future update.


----------



## Nordic4tKnight

Getting unable to connect messages for Netflix

However it seems like the apps load faster (Romao Plus)


----------



## timroycny

Anyone know how to get to Xfinity on Demand via Hydra? No app listed that I see.


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That sucks. Jumping to the end was very handy for checking out what came in that day's download.


How did you do that? I never knew about that one.

The skip down the days is very fast, BTW. And you can hold it down to scroll through the days.


----------



## Nordic4tKnight

timroycny said:


> Anyone know how to get to Xfinity on Demand via Hydra? No app listed that I see.


I can see it in my app list but it says that it is temporarily unavailable


----------



## TonyD79

JayMan747 said:


> So, to use the right arrow, how to you get the channels you want on the other tuners?
> Watching football, I'd like to be able to switch between RedZone & the games on CBS & Fox.
> -without having to record-
> 
> Nevermind, found out that I can select a tuner, and then change it... it was not intuitive when all tuners were showing the same thing.


Yeah. That part hasn't changed. They were all in the same because of the reboot.


----------



## CoxInPHX

timroycny said:


> Anyone know how to get to Xfinity on Demand via Hydra? No app listed that I see.


Xfinity OnDemand should be an App, But Cox OnDemand is not an App.

Check the Home Shortcuts
Menu > Settings > User Preferences > Home Shortcuts
Also make sure Xfinity OnDemand is checked in Add & Manage Apps


----------



## timroycny

Nordic4tKnight said:


> I can see it in my app list but it says that it is temporarily unavailable


It shows up in your apps list on your main box? I was checking on my mini which might be the problem. I'll go check my main box.


----------



## TonyD79

mbernste said:


> Surprisingly you can't thumb up/down a show you're watching. You'd think that wouldn't be something they'd omit.


I just did.


----------



## Nordic4tKnight

timroycny said:


> It shows up in your apps list on your main box? I was checking on my mini which might be the problem. I'll go check my main box.


Shows up on main box and mini for me


----------



## TonyD79

oryan_dunn said:


> Is the bug still there where all/my/favorites channel guide selection on the host box limits the connected Minis no matter what is selected on the Mini's guide?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. It is fixed. I just tested it.


----------



## timroycny

CoxInPHX said:


> Xfinity OnDemand should be an App, But Cox OnDemand is not an App.
> 
> Check the Home Shortcuts
> Menu > Settings > User Preferences > Home Shortcuts
> Also make sure Xfinity OnDemand is checked in Add & Manage Apps


That at least let me add it to the shortcut list. Thank you. I am getting unavailable at the current time also when trying to open it.


----------



## CoxInPHX

timroycny said:


> That at least let me add it to the shortcut list. Thank you. I am getting unavailable at the current time also when trying to open it.


Reboot and make a few Network Connections


----------



## eochs

idksmy said:


> You might want to search for all of Tivo_Ted's posts. He indicated Hydra will be the platform that gets developed (or words to that effect).


Thanks. According to TiVo support twitter, the zoom button on an older remote will do what the back button does on newer remotes. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## smarthur

Ran the Gen4 update on my Roamio Pro. The update was available about an hour after I requested it through the weblink. The installation of the update took about 15 mins to load and reboot. I'm getting used to how the menus work.


----------



## midas

eochs said:


> Thanks. According to TiVo support twitter, the zoom button on an older remote will do what the back button does on newer remotes. Can anyone confirm?


On my Minis the zoom works as the back does on the Roamio. On the Roamio, since it has both buttons, zoom works as zoom.


----------



## TonyD79

Filtered subcategories seem to be missing in Guide. Used to be able to filter to Sports / hockey. Now just main categories.


----------



## TonyD79

Nice. Streaming icons in the info when highlighting a program in guide.


----------



## mrizzo80

What the heck does "Go to episode list" under My Shows --> Options (A key) do? I've toggled the option multiple times and don't see any difference in how the UI behaves.


----------



## FJFbHj356y

I like the changes overall. I have a Tivo Roamio and plan to get a voice remote shortly.

The guide shows more information now and it is easy to read. It appears as though the arrow to the right and the fast forward button now do the same thing in guide. I like the granularity of the right row (30 minutes) vs the fast forward button (a few hours).

I have to click on a show before I can hit play. (Wish I could just hit play from the my shows list as before)

Getting used to the back button will be annoying but doable. 

Hopefully, they listen to the feedback here and tweak the interface, but no road blocks as far as I see.

Peter


----------



## eochs

midas said:


> On my Minis the zoom works as the back does on the Roamio. On the Roamio, since it has both buttons, zoom works as zoom.


Awesome. So basically I'll just be missing zoom functionality. What does zoom actually do on roamio? Aspect ratio? Take you to live video from TiVo menu?


----------



## schatham

If you don't like the guide try this. Start with the arrow up, then up and down will scroll through the channels able to see ahead by using right arrow. 

After pressing up, you can also enter a channel number and jump to it, not changing channel but jumping ahead in the guide. Looks like a live guide work around. I like this better than grid.


----------



## DeltaOne

Cozmo85 said:


> You dont have to do anything to your mini. Unplug your MAIN BOX from the network. Then you should be able to navigate the minis menu and have it update.


That worked, thanks!

To summarize for others...and this was on a Gen 1 Mini:

1) unplug Roamio (or Bolt) from the network (note: the Roamio/Bolt already has Hydra)
2) force a network connection on the Mini
3) press select to start the update
4) once the Mini is running Hydra...reconnect the Roamio to the network.

I'd say this process took 25 to 30 minutes, total. It's a bit unnerving in that when rebooting the Mini, after the Hydra upgrade, the screen goes black for just long enough to convince you that something is wrong...but then everything comes up and starts working.

And, of course...you've already signed up ALL your devices for the upgrade on the TiVo upgrade page.


----------



## TonyD79

schatham said:


> If you don't like the guide try this. Start with the arrow up, then up and down will scroll through the channels able to see ahead by using right arrow.
> 
> After pressing up, you can also enter a channel number and jump to it, not changing channel but jumping ahead in the guide. Looks like a live guide work around. I like this better than grid.


If you like that better, it just means you have a solid hatred of the guide. That is nothing like the live guide.


----------



## CoxInPHX

mrizzo80 said:


> What the heck does "Go to episode list" under My Shows --> Options (A key) do? I've toggled the option multiple times and don't see any difference in how the UI behaves.


It turns Off/On the Tiles in a folder of My Shows.
Try the following settings:
Menu > Settings > User Preferences > My Shows Options
Show Episode Strip: No
Go to episode list: Yes


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TonyD79 said:


> How did you do that? I never knew about that one.
> 
> The skip down the days is very fast, BTW. And you can hold it down to scroll through the days.


If you were in the To Do List, the skip ahead button would move you right to the bottom. In fact I think it did that on every screen in the old UI, One Pass Manager, History, etc.


----------



## TonyD79

Ahhh. Just found out how to removed tiles from My Shows. D key. Not noted on screen but was in setup note.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PSU_Sudzi said:


> If you were in the To Do List, the skip ahead button would move you right to the bottom. In fact I think it did that on every screen in the old UI, One Pass Manager, History, etc.


It did. Often useful!


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It did. Often useful!


I always just paged down and it worked well enough.


----------



## TonyD79

Good to know the rewind bailout of the delete prompt at the end of a show still works.


----------



## aaronwt

Overall I'm really liking Hydra. I have already decided to switch all my TiVos to it. I just added them to the update list.


----------



## Steve

TonyD79 said:


> Ahhh. Just found out how to removed tiles from My Shows. D key. Not noted on screen but was in setup note.


Not working from the Minis, tho. Just from my Bolt+.


----------



## markp99

Glitch:

Using a few 30skips in quick succession (to get to front of the buffer) leaves me with no audio. Need to skip-back to get audio to return.

Edit:. A quick Pause then Play will also recover audio.

Nearly 100% repeatable.


----------



## TonyD79

markp99 said:


> Glitch:
> 
> Using a few 30skips in quick succession (to get to front of the buffer) leaves me with no audio. Need to skip-back to get audio to return.
> 
> Nearly 100% repeatable.


Live buffer? And skips not scans?


----------



## aaronwt

markp99 said:


> Glitch:
> 
> Using a few 30skips in quick succession (to get to front of the buffer) leaves me with no audio. Need to skip-back to get audio to return.
> 
> Nearly 100% repeatable.


I just tried that here from one of my Bolts on hydra with a couple of shows. I didn't loose audio. I even quickly hit the skip button twenty times so it would go forward ten minutes at 30 second intervals. My audio was still there.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

markp99 said:


> Glitch:
> 
> Using a few 30skips in quick succession (to get to front of the buffer) leaves me with no audio. Need to skip-back to get audio to return.
> 
> Nearly 100% repeatable.


What device?

I am not seeing this. ( Bolt) I am at start of buffer of eagles, and hit 30s a few times, and no audio drop outs.


----------



## mrizzo80

markp99 said:


> Glitch:
> 
> Using a few 30skips in quick succession (to get to front of the buffer) leaves me with no audio. Need to skip-back to get audio to return.
> 
> Edit:. A quick Pause then Play will also recover audio.
> 
> Nearly 100% repeatable.


Same here.


----------



## aaronwt

One thing I am seeing with Hydra, is that it is taking longer to re-sync when there are resolution changes. Before it was less than two seconds. But I'm seeing up to six seconds now. Which is way too long.


----------



## TonyD79

mrizzo80 said:


> There's a lot to like about Hydra.
> 
> One thing that wasn't obvious in the demo videos is that there is no longer an audio dropout when going from Live TV --> TiVo Central or from TiVo Central --> Live TV.


Yes. That used to be annoying. On the flip side, invoking the guide near the end of a program brings up the delete screen. That used to be only TiVo Central.


----------



## Steve

markp99 said:


> Glitch:
> 
> Using a few 30skips in quick succession (to get to front of the buffer) leaves me with no audio. Need to skip-back to get audio to return.
> 
> Edit:. A quick Pause then Play will also recover audio.
> 
> Nearly 100% repeatable.


Same here. When trying to skip past the end of the live buffer.

I started a bugs thread. Maybe a good place to report it:

Hydra Issues


----------



## tymbo

Without being able to press left instead of back, I am deterred from wanting to update. I know how silly that may sound, but hopefully TiVo will allow left to act as back to encourage me to update.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyD79 said:


> I always just paged down and it worked well enough.


But when you've been doing it with a single press of a button for years, that way just seems so...primitive and slow!


----------



## markp99

30skip audio glitch for me:

- Roamio
- During active recording
- 3 or more 30sec skips in quick succession to reach front of buffer


----------



## schatham

Finally got my gen 1 mini working.


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> One thing I am seeing with Hydra, is that it is taking longer to re-sync when there are resolution changes. Before it was less than two seconds. But I'm seeing up to six seconds now. Which is way too long.


How are you getting it to switch? I've had mine at single resolution for a long time but can't get it to go native today.


----------



## schatham

tymbo said:


> Without being able to press left instead of back, I am deterred from wanting to update. I know how silly that may sound, but hopefully TiVo will allow left to act as back to encourage me to update.


I'm already getting used to it.


----------



## aaronwt

TonyD79 said:


> How are you getting it to switch? I've had mine at single resolution for a long time but can't get it to go native today.


The same as always. You select the output resolutions you want. I currently have 720P, 1080i, 108P24, and 2160P24 selected.

I also just upgraded my Gen 1 Mini and my 4TB Bolt to Hydra. Both seem to be working fine so far.


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> The same as always. You select the output resolutions you want. I currently have 720P, 1080i, 108P24, and 2160P24 selected.


Hmm. Mine won't take. That's what I tried. No big deal. I was just trying to replicate your issue.


----------



## NashGuy

Thanks to all those who've taken the Hydra jump and reported their findings here. I've yet to upgrade. I've read some of the posts here and there and it sounds to me like Hydra is a visual upgrade but, due to various bugs and a few UX shortcomings, it's not yet an overall improvement on the existing Encore UI. I imagine that, in time, it will be but for now I'm going to hold off on upgrading.


----------



## aaronwt

TonyD79 said:


> Hmm. Mine won't take. That's what I tried. No big deal. I was just trying to replicate your issue.


I'll need to change mine to 1080P24, 1080P60, and 2160P24 to avoid the long re-syncs. Since it will play back the Broadcast 720P and 1080i content as 1080P60 and avoid the long resyncs. But I originally had my Bolts set for 720P and 1080i because my Sony TV does a better job scaling than the Bolts.


----------



## obeythelaw2004

I've noticed that my settings are set to show recordings by date, but each individual recording set shows it by season. What's the purpose of setting it in the settings menu by date if it doesn't stick. I have to manually check each recording to set by date instead of season. It seems to stick once I've checked it manually but don't feel like having to do that for ever season of shows I have.


----------



## JACKASTOR

obeythelaw2004 said:


> I've noticed that my settings are set to show recordings by date, but each individual recording set shows it by season. What's the purpose of setting it in the settings menu by date if it doesn't stick. I have to manually check each recording to set by date instead of season. It seems to stick once I've checked it manually but don't feel like having to do that for ever season of shows I have.


New interface may mean default settings till you tweak it to your standards....


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> I'll need to change mine to 1080P24, 1080P60, and 2160P24 to avoid the long re-syncs. Since it will play back the Broadcast 720P and 1080i content as 1080P60 and avoid the long resyncs. But I originally had my Bolts set for 720P and 1080i because my Sony TV does a better job scaling than the Bolts.


I got it. It is very particular how you do it. Need to hit return to back out or it doesn't take. My sync times felt the same as they always were. May be hardware dependent. I don't have 4K.


----------



## thyname

Tivo servers must be loaded and busy. My Minis are losing connection to live channels often. Restarting them fixes the issue, but it is annoying.

This was not the case during the Beta time, when they started to switch the Minis to Hydra


----------



## TonyD79

thyname said:


> Tivo servers must be loaded and busy. My Minis are losing connection to live channels often. Restarting them fixes the issue, but it is annoying.
> 
> This was not the case during the Beta time, when they started to switch the Minis to Hydra


I hope that conversation with servers isn't needed to watch live tv on a mini. That would be horrible to Comcast levels.


----------



## rcompton

How do (or can I) see what it on each tuner/swap tuners? Before upgrade used to just press the 'info' button while watching live TV....


----------



## thyname

TonyD79 said:


> I hope that conversation with servers isn't needed to watch live tv on a mini. That would be horrible to Comcast levels.


I don't know what the issue is. Here is what happens:

Watching live tv on Mini. All of a sudden, cannot change the channel, and an error message appears saying something like "maybe an issue with your cable card... cannot play live tv...."

A restart fixes the problem.

No issues on Bolt+ (CableCard on FIOS)


----------



## thyname

rcompton said:


> How do (or can I) see what it on each tuner/swap tuners? Before upgrade used to just press the 'info' button while watching live TV....


I am afraid this is no longer available from Info menu


----------



## JSPear

rcompton said:


> How do (or can I) see what it on each tuner/swap tuners? Before upgrade used to just press the 'info' button while watching live TV....


Press right arrow on remote while watching live TV to see what's on the other tuners.


----------



## generaltso

aaronwt said:


> my 4TB Bolt to Hydra. Both seem to be working fine so far.


Is that a 4TB internal drive or a 3TB internal with a 1TB Expander? I'm hoping the former because I have an 8TB drive in my Roamio Pro and was looking for somebody with an upgraded drive to report a successful Hydra upgrade.


----------



## TonyD79

I cannot find the detailed info screen that had the file size of each program on it. Anyone?


----------



## aaronwt

generaltso said:


> Is that a 4TB internal drive or a 3TB internal with a 1TB Expander? I'm hoping the former because I have an 8TB drive in my Roamio Pro and was looking for somebody with an upgraded drive to report a successful Hydra upgrade.


It's a 4TB internal drive.


----------



## aaronwt

TonyD79 said:


> I cannot find the detailed info screen that had the file size of each program on it. Anyone?


I don't see the size info any more either. When I hit the info button while the show is selected, it doesn't show it.


----------



## JACKASTOR

thyname said:


> I am afraid this is no longer available from Info menu


From the channel screen your watching hit the right arrow button. shows up on the right in little squares. Left arrow brings up your favorite channel list.

Hail Hydra
Jack


----------



## JACKASTOR

JSPear said:


> Press right arrow on remote while watching live TV to see what's on the other tuners.


From the channel screen your watching hit the right arrow button. shows up on the right in little squares. Left arrow brings up your favorite channel list.

Hail Hydra
Jack


----------



## mrizzo80

I like how the Cast tiles show the name of the character the actor portrayed on the show. That's new to my knowledge.


----------



## WilfBrim

schatham said:


> Finally got my gen 1 mini working.


What is the workaround for the lack of a back button on the remote? I've been trying to find that all afternoon. I have 2 gen 1 minis attached to two different Roamios. One of them is for my 83 year old MiL, so I'm worried that she won't be able to handle any complex workarounds.


----------



## jmccorm

idksmy said:


> No, Tivo is *not* going to *force* you to upgrade.


will this be the standard, "Nobody is forcing you to upgrade, but we're not blackporting new features, and resources for bug fixes will be limited for the legacy version?"


----------



## Cheezmo

I'm probably going to be a little controversial here, but everyone asking for the left/right selection/back button functionality, I think you are wrong.

There is a fundamental change in the design of the UI for Hydra. Before there was a "left to go in to something, right to back out" model, the new UI is a select to go in, back to go out model. It would be wrong to use left and right as equivalents for those. Just my opinion, but it hasn't taken me long to get used to select/back and it is consistent with the look of the interface that doesn't have the little "left/right > <" indicators but reflects a more traditional "select" interface.

Probably didn't word that very well, but in my opinion, learn to use "back", it makes sense with the style of the new interface.


----------



## longrider

Cheezmo said:


> I'm probably going to be a little controversial here, but everyone asking for the left/right selection/back button functionality, I think you are wrong.
> 
> There is a fundamental change in the design of the UI for Hydra. Before there was a "left to go in to something, right to back out" model, the new UI is a select to go in, back to go out model. It would be wrong to use left and right as equivalents for those. Just my opinion, but it hasn't taken me long to get used to select/back and it is consistent with the look of the interface that doesn't have the little "left/right > <" indicators but reflects a more traditional "select" interface.
> 
> Probably didn't word that very well, but in my opinion, learn to use "back", it makes sense with the style of the new interface.


I have to say I agree including your analysis of the style of the interface. The only issue is for the remotes out there without a back button. In my case with a Harmony it is just a few minutes of programming but for older TiVo remotes the only option is a new remote. Zoom will get you out of the menu but it is still not a one level back


----------



## TonyD79

longrider said:


> I have to say I agree including your analysis of the style of the interface. The only issue is for the remotes out there without a back button. In my case with a Harmony it is just a few minutes of programming but for older TiVo remotes the only option is a new remote. Zoom will get you out of the menu but it is still not a one level back


I do, too. The left/right was inconsistent. It worked often but not always. They seem to have aimed at consistency in hydra. I don't expect left to come back.


----------



## schatham

WilfBrim said:


> What is the workaround for the lack of a back button on the remote? I've been trying to find that all afternoon. I have 2 gen 1 minis attached to two different Roamios. One of them is for my 83 year old MiL, so I'm worried that she won't be able to handle any complex workarounds.


I use a gen 2 remote for the gen 1, so I have the back button. I did this for continuity a while ago.


----------



## mattyro7878

markp99 said:


> Glitch:
> 
> Using a few 30skips in quick succession (to get to front of the buffer) leaves me with no audio. Need to skip-back to get audio to return.
> 
> Edit:. A quick Pause then Play will also recover audio.
> 
> Nearly 100% repeatable.


I experienced this also.


----------



## hapster85

Put my Roamio OTA and Mini on the update list, then went to a late lunch, and came back to find both units with pending restarts. 

Did the Roamio first. I switched inputs on my TV to watch something else while I waited. As others have reported, took 10 minutes tops. No hitches.

On the Mini, as others have reported, the screen goes blank. DISCONNECT THE NETWORK TO STOP THIS. In my case, this meant unplugging the Ethernet cable. Then easily navigated to Network settings and started the pending update. Plugged the network cable back in while it powered down. Upgrade went without a hitch.

Will definitely take a bit to adjust to the new UI.

That's all I have for now.


----------



## defond

I am really liking everything so far! The new mini guide is pretty neat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idksmy

jmccorm said:


> will this be the standard, "Nobody is forcing you to upgrade, but we're not blackporting new features, and resources for bug fixes will be limited for the legacy version?"


That would be my guess. Like with most software, the vast majority of the support and development resources go to the current version.


----------



## obeythelaw2004

I'm getting a black screen on my Tivo mini. I unplug and then it reboots to the old interface and then goes to a black screen. If I hit a button the remote the old UI comes up and not much more happens. I keep unplugging the Mini and it keeps rebooting but then goes to a black screen and nothing else seems to happen. This isn't good as I now have Mini that is not functional.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Looks like Clear and Delete Everything is non functional in Hydra, if you click it it just hangs and does not prompt you to acknowledge, etc. Same with Clear Guide Data/To Do List and Clear Thumbs/Suggestions. I also posted this in another thread but copying here for reference.


----------



## foghorn2

obeythelaw2004 said:


> I'm getting a black screen on my Tivo mini. I unplug and then it reboots to the old interface and then goes to a black screen. If I hit a button the remote the old UI comes up and not much more happens. I keep unplugging the Mini and it keeps rebooting but then goes to a black screen and nothing else seems to happen. This isn't good as I now have Mini that is not functional.


remove the eth cable or coax from the mini, go to network settings and initiate a connection to Tivo, plug the eth or coax back in, you should see it downloading something if its ready for the upgrade.


----------



## idksmy

Try taking the Tivo the Mini connects to off your network then power the Mini off and on.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I just (accidentally) used Left at the end of a recording, and it acted as it did in the old software (returned me to Now Playing with a prompt to delete the recording). It didn't do that earlier. So it seems to be spotty as to how it will respond...


----------



## JACKASTOR

WilfBrim said:


> What is the workaround for the lack of a back button on the remote? I've been trying to find that all afternoon. I have 2 gen 1 minis attached to two different Roamios. One of them is for my 83 year old MiL, so I'm worried that she won't be able to handle any complex workarounds.


What do you mean lack of a back button? My back button works fine.


----------



## idksmy

JACKASTOR said:


> What do you mean lack of a back button? My back button works fine.


Some older Tivo remotes do not have a Back button.


----------



## HerronScott

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Another behavior change is that every show in My Shows is treated as a folder. So if you select a single recording, it opens into a folder with only 1 item in it rather than going directly to the Play screen. Extra unnecessary click.


Interestingly, I had that happen this past week with one recording on my Roamio Pro with 20.7.4.

Scott


----------



## JACKASTOR

I notice that information regarding resolution Such as 720i etc is not being displayed in the guide or more information. My Tv does 4k but I do like to know the native resolution of the current show I am watching if at all possible.


----------



## JACKASTOR

idksmy said:


> Some older Tivo remotes do not have a Back button.


Well there you go I learned a new thing today. 

Hail Hydra

Jack


----------



## TonyD79

JACKASTOR said:


> I notice that information regarding resolution Such as 720i etc is not being displayed in the guide or more information. My Tv does 4k but I do like to know the native resolution of the current show I am watching if at all possible.


It is in parenthesis with the HD and CC stuff. It is not in the guide itself but in the info banner. I don't think it was ever in the guide.


----------



## JACKASTOR

HerronScott said:


> Interestingly, I had that happen this past week with one recording on my Roamio Pro with 20.7.4.
> 
> Scott


I think you can display all shows by scrolling to the Right. 
But you may have to select button a and turn episode strip on to do so!

Hail Hydra

Jack


----------



## JACKASTOR

TonyD79 said:


> It is in parenthesis with the HD and CC stuff. It is not in the guide itself but in the info banner. I don't think it was ever in the guide.


Ill have to check the downstairs TiVo to see.... I think it was displayed with the live guide. But now I am unsure.


----------



## TonyD79

JACKASTOR said:


> Ill have to check the downstairs TiVo to see.... I think it was displayed with the live guide. But now I am unsure.


Okay. I only remember it on the right below the channel number on the info banner. At least that's where I would look for it when passing information to fios users who didn't have tivo.


----------



## atmuscarella

idksmy said:


> Some older Tivo remotes do not have a Back button.


I think I remember reading somewhere in all these posts, that for older remotes without the back button, that the zoom button on those remotes will function as the back button.


----------



## JACKASTOR

I have noticed that the Zoom Button does seem to simulate back


----------



## TonyD79

JACKASTOR said:


> I have noticed that the Zoom Button does seem to simulate back


It is the nuclear option. At times it will do the same thing but it doesn't really go back, it seems to go up and out like an exit.

Someone summarized that elsewhere but it made my head hurt.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Has Search By Channel been very cleverly hidden, or is it really now gone?

I hope it's still there somewhere, otherwise I'll start to get a little pissed over losing both Live Guide and Search By Channel, and completely losing that functionality.


----------



## atmuscarella

TonyD79 said:


> It is the nuclear option. At times it will do the same thing but it doesn't really go back, it seems to go up and out like an exit.
> 
> Someone summarized that elsewhere but it made my head hurt.





JACKASTOR said:


> I have noticed that the Zoom Button does seem to simulate back


From what I remember for older remotes without a back button, the zoom button actually sends different codes, than the zoom button on remotes with a back button sends. Someone with a first gen slide remote (no back button) should try and post how/if it works.


----------



## Jed1

atmuscarella said:


> From what I remember for older remotes without a back button, the zoom button actually sends different codes, than the zoom button on remotes with a back button sends. Someone with a first gen slide remote (no back button) should try and post how/if it works.


I am using the remotes that came with my old premieres and the zoom button works as the back button. I let everybody use the old remotes as I don't care if they get dropped or damaged.


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Has Search By Channel been very cleverly hidden, or is it really now gone?
> 
> I hope it's still there somewhere, otherwise I'll start to get a little pissed over losing both Live Guide and Search By Channel, and completely losing that functionality.


I really thought I saw it but I guess not. The only thing I can find is up arrow but that gives you big ugly tiles.


----------



## alexb

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Looks like Clear and Delete Everything is non functional in Hydra, if you click it it just hangs and does not prompt you to acknowledge, etc. Same with Clear Guide Data/To Do List and Clear Thumbs/Suggestions. I also posted this in another thread but copying here for reference.


Works on mine.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

alexb said:


> Works on mine.


Strange I can't get them to work on mine.


----------



## Nickipedia

atmuscarella said:


> From what I remember for older remotes without a back button, the zoom button actually sends different codes, than the zoom button on remotes with a back button sends. Someone with a first gen slide remote (no back button) should try and post how/if it works.


It must depend on what software is on the remote. The Zoom button on my Gen1 Mini IR remote doesn't work as a Back button. It simply gives the "bang" sound and doesn't do anything. The workaround is to hit TiVo and start over. Luck of the draw...


----------



## Jimbo687

generaltso said:


> Is that a 4TB internal drive or a 3TB internal with a 1TB Expander? I'm hoping the former because I have an 8TB drive in my Roamio Pro and was looking for somebody with an upgraded drive to report a successful Hydra upgrade.


I have a Bolt plus w/ a 8TB drive. Smooth update this morning w/ two 1st gen minis.


----------



## AlphaCluster

So someone else kinda asked this but I haven’t seen a solution yet. Anyone find anything like when you pressed the up arrow on gen3? It would show you what res you were using and more useful for me would let you swap. More strange has anyone else has issues where if you select any (and I mean any even passthrough) 4K or 1080p resolution along with the ones below that it will just always render at the highest? This is really annoying as my tv seems to upscale better but I also got some 4K I want to be able to flip to but to it goes down to 720 if I don’t want 720p content upscaled.


----------



## rodney111

Just a general question....if I go to

What to Watch > Sports 

Why do the World Series and Sunday Night Football NOT show up as choices at this moment, as they are Prime Time headline events happening right now? Instead it immediately shows me a sporting event happening three days from now, then an NBA game for tomorrow?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

rodney111 said:


> Just a general question....if I go to
> 
> What to Watch > Sports
> 
> Why do the World Series and Sunday Night Football NOT show up as choices at this moment, as they are Prime Time headline events happening right now? Instead it immediately shows me a sporting event happening three days from now, then an NBA game for tomorrow?


I see WS when I scroll to left under More sports. Shows all sports LIVE now.


----------



## rodney111

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I see WS when I scroll to left under More sports. Shows all sports LIVE now.


I now see that. It doesn't seem intuitive that you would be shown on-screen sports events that are days away by default, and have to click left into a submenu to see sports happening right now.


----------



## High Technology

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> What device?
> 
> I am not seeing this. ( Bolt) I am at start of buffer of eagles, and hit 30s a few times, and no audio drop outs.


You need to be a little before the end of the buffer, then hit 30s a few times so it would overshoot the LiveTV point. Then the picture will stutter, the audio will drop, then the picture will resume with no sound.



rodney111 said:


> Just a general question....if I go to
> 
> What to Watch > Sports
> 
> Why do the World Series and Sunday Night Football NOT show up as choices at this moment, as they are Prime Time headline events happening right now? Instead it immediately shows me a sporting event happening three days from now, then an NBA game for tomorrow?


If you select MORE SPORTS then select SPORTS ON NOW, you'll get the in progress games. I don't think it offers the stuff that has already started airing (though some TV shows in ON TODAY are offered that have already started).

I believe that some of these "strips" are intended to learn your viewing patterns, not just what you watch, but when you watch it. So give it a little time (perhaps a week) to figure out your viewing patterns.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

High Technology said:


> You need to be a little before the end of the buffer, then hit 30s a few times so it would overshoot the LiveTV point. Then the picture will stutter, the audio will drop, then the picture will resume with no sound.


ohh, I was at the begining of the buffer, and not the end......

I posted in the bug thread, that I have breaking audio on some of my live shows, and I just figured out (with your help) that it's this bug. Mine doesn't resume with no sound, but it's very choppy unless I go back using 8 second RR, of just leave channel and go back.


----------



## High Technology

Pause/Play will also get the audio to reappear.


----------



## thyname

So how do the people with first gen Mini (IR Remote only) get around the fact their remote does not have a Back button?

Do they have to get a new remote? If they do, will it work with that version of Mini, which does not do RF?


----------



## TonyD79

rodney111 said:


> I now see that. It doesn't seem intuitive that you would be shown on-screen sports events that are days away by default, and have to click left into a submenu to see sports happening right now.


I can't figure out the algorithm. No order that i can discern.


----------



## mntvjunkie

Overall, I am liking Hydra more than I thought I would. I have a Roamio Pro and a first gen Mini. Both run just as fast, perhaps slightly faster in some ways, than they did in the old UI.

Like many, the 17 years of "Left equals Back, Right equals forward" is going to be the hardest change for me to stomach, although I am already starting to get used to the back button (universal remote). I do not yet have Vox remotes, but I will likely pick at least one up in the next few weeks. I have a regular X1 cable box in the bedroom that I really enjoy the voice features on (and just picked up an Apple TV 4K, same can be said for Siri). I started moving away from using Tivo native apps and was using my old Apple TV (3rd Gen) or PS4 for Netflix and Amazon, as it seems like the apps are getting worse and worse over time. Amazon will often cause my Tivo to crash when I exit it, and doesn't always respond to commands. Netflix, as of a few updates ago, has also sadly become laggy and sometimes non-responsive (both work fine on the Mini, and even if they cause the Mini to crash, I care much less about that crashing than the Roamio).

Hydra is not without it's bugs, but for essentially a "1.0" experience, it's much less buggy than I expected, and does the core functionality (record TV shows) well so far. Depending on how Voice works in comparison to X1, it could definitely mean staying with Tivo longer than I planned originally. I have lifetime on the Pro, but before hydra was planning on moving to X1 when the Pro finally dies. Hydra has given me pause, although a Bolt+ with Lifetime would take a long time to break even vs an X1 box at $10 per month, which is definitely a consideration.


----------



## hapster85

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Looks like Clear and Delete Everything is non functional in Hydra, if you click it it just hangs and does not prompt you to acknowledge, etc. Same with Clear Guide Data/To Do List and Clear Thumbs/Suggestions. I also posted this in another thread but copying here for reference.


Same result on my Roamio OTA, just get a blue circle of death (as my wife calls it).

Also, a couple of my channels have gotten jacked up. One, I really don't care about, the other is the CW affiliate, and I record several shows on that one, so am a bit annoyed with that at the moment.

Hoped running Guide Setup would resolve that issue, but that just results in a blue circle.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

JACKASTOR said:


> I notice that information regarding resolution Such as 720i etc is not being displayed in the guide or more information. My Tv does 4k but I do like to know the native resolution of the current show I am watching if at all possible.


I prefer the TiVo to output in Native Resolution, but it seems like this is broke in Hydra. Anyone know of any fixes or workarounds?


----------



## oryan_dunn

markp99 said:


> 30skip audio glitch for me:
> 
> - Roamio
> - During active recording
> - 3 or more 30sec skips in quick succession to reach front of buffer


What about pressing and holding skip to get to the end of the buffer? Does that cause you to lose audio?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Merg

No screenshots from anyone yet?

- Merg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## markp99

oryan_dunn said:


> What about pressing and holding skip to get to the end of the buffer? Does that cause you to lose audio?


Interesting. This does not cause the same audio loss.

However, I notice when I press and hold Skip, it does not bring me to the very front of the buffer. I can still see a sliver of green in the progress bar to the right of the tick mark.

This could be a viable approach until (if) addressed by TiVo.

Thx


----------



## Noelmel

After reading every page so far I took the plunge. I never used live guide so wasn't concerned with that. A few things I found right away I hadn't seen mentioned yet were Doesn't seem like you can turn folders/groups off. Which totally ruins it for me. I always am 3-4 weeks behind on shows. I don't like to binge watch the same shows episodes one after another.... so I would always go to "recordings" and started at the bottom watching oldest things just in the order they recorded. When folders is turned on it bumps the shows to the top of the list each time a new episode airs. For instance if I just wanna watch everything I recorded from 10/5/17 I don't see how to do that now (hopefully its just a setting Im missing).

EDIT TO ADD: This also makes it harder to see which shows will be deleted soon for space before I could just scan the list of shows and see the yellow / green or blue dots now it seems you have to click on each folder to see if a show is marked keep or save until space is needed. 

Also adding on to the clock trick not working... the one I also always turned on after every reboot was SPS88S which was the 4X FF one so you dont' have to hit play (for channels without skip like E! / MTV / VH1)


----------



## aaronwt

thyname said:


> So how do the people with first gen Mini (IR Remote only) get around the fact their remote does not have a Back button?
> 
> Do they have to get a new remote? If they do, will it work with that version of Mini, which does not do RF?


I use an RF dongle so I can use the newer TiVo remotes with my Gen 1 Mini. Although I guess it won;t work with the Vox remote since they went back to using Bluetooth.


----------



## tim_m

I just noticed something new watching the world series. The info bar pops up automatically when a different show starts. Like TMZ is supposed to be starting at 11:30 and the info bar slid up for that.


----------



## aaronwt

y2jdmbfan said:


> I prefer the TiVo to output in Native Resolution, but it seems like this is broke in Hydra. Anyone know of any fixes or workarounds?


I can get my Bolts to output in native at 1080i or 720P but only if those resolutions are checked. As son as you check 1080P24/30 or 2160P24/30, it goes by the framerate,(which it mentions something about on the output page) So then 720P60 gets scaled to 1080P60 and then 1080i gets output as 2160P30 or 1080P30 depending on what you have set. So between that and the three times longer it takes to re-sync resolution and framerate changes in my setups(up to six second now), I am setting my boxes for just 1080P60 output or 2160P60 output.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

aaronwt said:


> I can get my Bolts to output in native at 1080i or 720P but only if those resolutions are checked. As son as you check 1080P24/30 or 2160P24/30, it goes by the framerate,(which it mentions something about on the output page) So then 720P60 gets scaled to 1080P60 and then 1080i gets output as 2160P30 or 1080P30 depending on what you have set. So between that and the three times longer it takes to re-sync resolution and framerate changes in my setups(up to six second now), I am setting my boxes for just 1080P60 output or 2160P60 output.


Seeing similar here, something with the resolution selection is messed up when you have 1080P / 60Hz selected along with other resolutions, 1080i, 720P, etc. It will always output 1080P even if it is not the native channel resolution. This is with "Auto" 1080P mode turned off. Happens on the Roamio Pro, Bolt, and Mini's. The Bolt becomes the real issue, because you can't leave 4K selected as an option if you want Native 1080i or 720P coming out of the box.


----------



## JACKASTOR

rodney111 said:


> Just a general question....if I go to
> 
> What to Watch > Sports
> 
> Why do the World Series and Sunday Night Football NOT show up as choices at this moment, as they are Prime Time headline events happening right now? Instead it immediately shows me a sporting event happening three days from now, then an NBA game for tomorrow?


The engineers don't like those sports


----------



## Jed1

Jed1 said:


> I am using the remotes that came with my old premieres and the zoom button works as the back button. I let everybody use the old remotes as I don't care if they get dropped or damaged.


Just an update, the older remotes that came with the Premieres the zoom button is only a back button and not an exit button. With the old remotes you will have to use the Live TV button or set a numbered button for Live TV.
I pulled out the RF remote that came with the Roamios and these remotes have a back button on the left side and a zoom button on the right side. The zoom button functions as the exit button.
Also if you select the guide and exit and then select TiVo Central and exit, hitting the back button will take you back to TiVo Central and pressing it again will take you back to the guide. Hydra seems to work like a browser as you can go back pages when clicking on the back arrow button.


----------



## Jed1

aaronwt said:


> I can get my Bolts to output in native at 1080i or 720P but only if those resolutions are checked. As son as you check 1080P24/30 or 2160P24/30, it goes by the framerate,(which it mentions something about on the output page) So then 720P60 gets scaled to 1080P60 and then 1080i gets output as 2160P30 or 1080P30 depending on what you have set. So between that and the three times longer it takes to re-sync resolution and framerate changes in my setups(up to six second now), I am setting my boxes for just 1080P60 output or 2160P60 output.


I don't have a bolt or a UHD TV but I have my Roamio hooked by HDMI, through a Onkyo receiver, to a Pioneer Kuro and I have the multiple resolutions checked except for 1080p60. If you check that resolution then it will ignore all the other resolution settings and only output 1080p60. I can get the box to output 720p, 1080i, and 1080p24, but not 480p 0r 480i. On the SD channels it will output whatever HD resolution you were on before tuning to a SD channel.
The syncing time is pretty quick, about 2 to 4 seconds, and that is going through a receiver that is set to pass through. My other Roamio is hooked directly by HDMI to my other Kuro and the syncing time is the same so the receiver is not the issue.


----------



## tim_m

One thing i have to say i am impressed they didn't go and mess up quick mode with such a major update. No out of sync issues i've noticed so far.


----------



## mbernste

The Merg said:


> No screenshots from anyone yet?


TiVo Hydra.MOV


----------



## tim_m

Another thing i notice with Hydra that i like. When i am going to my shows while watching live tv or a recording i no longer briefly lose audio from what i'm watching.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

The Merg said:


> No screenshots from anyone yet?
> 
> - Merg


Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Voice Control -- Commands work pretty well (like channel changes and "go to this screen"), but certain types of searches don't seem to work half the time.

I search for "Harry Potter" and "The Fast and Furious" and it tells me it didn't get anything for me. When I tried an hour later, they pulled up their entire franchises, which is neat.

It's a little amusing testing things out.

HBO
CBS
My Shows
Settings
Jim Parsons
Sheldon Cooper (a character name)
Tom Hanks movies
What games are playing this weekend?
What movies are on tonight?
Cartoons with Seth McFarland
Comedy movies from the 80s

You can also stack them to narrow the results down. Comedy movies from the 80s. -- The ones with John Candy.

Searching for a program you've already recorded takes you to its.... program information screen? I don't really know what to call this (kinda ugly and upside down) menu.

So it's kind of neat when it works, it's just really inconsistent.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

If watching live TV and you want to go to say 610 you can just press 610 without it going to a shortcut, correct? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Leon WIlkinson said:


> If watching live TV and you want to go to say 610 you can just press 610 without it going to a shortcut, correct?


Yes


----------



## jcddc

Upgraded my Roamio Pro after seeing the generally positive comments here. Interface seems a little snappier and looks better. I like the combination of "What to Watch Now" and "Browse" under "What to Watch." Lack of a Live Guide is making it a bit more difficult to see upcoming movies this week on the same channel, though some of those are featured under "What to Watch."

Also, I may be missing something, but I don't see how to add the "Back" button to my Harmony Elite. Have switched to using my TiVo Slide remote once I've used the Harmony to start watching TV.

Am still learning how to do some things most efficiently, but experience has been positive on balance so far.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

jcddc said:


> Upgraded my Roamio Pro after seeing the generally positive comments here. Interface seems a little snappier and looks better. I like the combination of "What to Watch Now" and "Browse" under "What to Watch." Lack of a Live Guide is making it a bit more difficult to see upcoming movies this week on the same channel, though some of those are featured under "What to Watch."
> 
> Also, I may be missing something, but I don't see how to add the "Back" button to my Harmony Elite. Have switched to using my TiVo Slide remote once I've used the Harmony to start watching TV.
> 
> Am still learning how to do some things most efficiently, but experience has been positive on balance so far.


Not sure which Harmony you have, but mine maps the Stop button as back when you setup the activity.


----------



## aaronwt

Jed1 said:


> I don't have a bolt or a UHD TV but I have my Roamio hooked by HDMI, through a Onkyo receiver, to a Pioneer Kuro and I have the multiple resolutions checked except for 1080p60. If you check that resolution then it will ignore all the other resolution settings and only output 1080p60. I can get the box to output 720p, 1080i, and 1080p24, but not 480p 0r 480i. On the SD channels it will output whatever HD resolution you were on before tuning to a SD channel.
> The syncing time is pretty quick, about 2 to 4 seconds, and that is going through a receiver that is set to pass through. My other Roamio is hooked directly by HDMI to my other Kuro and the syncing time is the same so the receiver is not the issue.


Four second syncing is very slow to me. I've seen as long as six seconds since upgrading to Hydra. Prior to hydra, it was always under two seconds in my setups. For me, I have too many resyncs since I watch a large mix of 1080i and 720P content from Broadcasts. So at least by me selecting only 1080P60 or 216P60 for output, it only takes a split second between content with different resolutions/frame rates, instead of many seconds.


----------



## JayMan747

jcddc said:


> Also, I may be missing something, but I don't see how to add the "Back" button to my Harmony Elite. Have switched to using my TiVo Slide remote once I've used the Harmony to start watching TV.
> 
> Am still learning how to do some things most efficiently, but experience has been positive on balance so far.


I also have a Harmony Elite, and thinking I will remap the [left-arrow] to [tivo-back], and [long-press left-arrow] to [tivo-left]. This will let me continue to use left arrow as back, but still have the left for "favorites". will now be able to map [Harmony Exit] to [Tivo-Exit] instead of Live-TV, which give different results based on what's on screen.
Of course, this is when these commands are made available through Harmony.


----------



## krkaufman

I haven't yet begun poring through this thread, but wanted to post this finding before taking the dog for a walk...
- - -

FYI... Whether intentional or not, and for better or worse, you can now *customize your 'Favorites' channel list from a Mini*, with immediate effect on the host DVR (and, I suspect, other connected Minis).

To do so:

highlight a station within the station ID column in the Grid Guide, and then ...
use the Thumbs Up or Thumbs Down buttons on the remote to add or remove the channel from your 'Favorites' channel list. 
The Grid Guide will (imo) unnecessarily flash and reset the listing with the focused channel now at the top of the listing, but you should see a "Thumbs Up" icon either added or removed from the channel's description in the top panel of the display. The Thumbs Up icon indicates the channel is included in the Favorites list.

I haven't yet found whether you can similarly edit the 'Channel List' (fka 'My Channels') channel list.


----------



## krkaufman

oryan_dunn said:


> Is the bug still there where all/my/favorites channel guide selection on the host box limits the connected Minis no matter what is selected on the Mini's guide?


Fixed, at least for now.


----------



## Puppy76

So when is Hydra coming if you DON'T request it? 

I'm a pretty gigantic fan of the S2/S3 interface, and the Bolt (and I guess Romeo) interface (which IMO, surprisingly, manages to be a mild upgrade overall, with a few very minor downgrades), AND it sounds like Hydra is missing features, and focuses on features I don't use, soooooooo I'm not going to REQUEST it, but...


----------



## modnar

Nickipedia said:


> It must depend on what software is on the remote. The Zoom button on my Gen1 Mini IR remote doesn't work as a Back button. It simply gives the "bang" sound and doesn't do anything. The workaround is to hit TiVo and start over. Luck of the draw...


That's weird. With the remote I'm using with my Gen1 Mini IR, Zoom works as back just fine.


----------



## longrider

Puppy76 said:


> So when is Hydra coming if you DON'T request it?
> 
> I'm a pretty gigantic fan of the S2/S3 interface, and the Bolt (and I guess Romeo) interface (which IMO, surprisingly, manages to be a mild upgrade overall, with a few very minor downgrades), AND it sounds like Hydra is missing features, and focuses on features I don't use, soooooooo I'm not going to REQUEST it, but...


Right now there is no plan on forcing it out, it will always be by request unless you buy a VOX TiVo. However it has been stated that future development will be mostly for Hydra with Encore/Quattro only getting bug fixes


----------



## longrider

JayMan747 said:


> I also have a Harmony Elite, and thinking I will remap the [left-arrow] to [tivo-back], and [long-press left-arrow] to [tivo-left]. This will let me continue to use left arrow as back, but still have the left for "favorites". will now be able to map [Harmony Exit] to [Tivo-Exit] instead of Live-TV, which give different results based on what's on screen.
> Of course, this is when these commands are made available through Harmony.


I think you will find the commands there, I just logged in to map a back button on my Ultimate Home and I saw all commands available. It turned out [Harmony Stop] was already [TiVo Back] so I was set there


----------



## samccfl99

Has anyone seen this user guide? Got it from the Tivo website:

https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf


----------



## alexb

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Strange I can't get them to work on mine.


Give the box a hard reboot and try it in the all shows on a folder name, I haven't tried the final build as I am vacation, will check when I get home or time to try the sling access?


----------



## DancnDude

samccfl99 said:


> Has anyone seen this user guide? Got it from the Tivo website:
> 
> https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf


Interesting that Sports Apps and Kids Apps each have a full page laid out in the manual that just says "Coming soon".


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

alexb said:


> Give the box a hard reboot and try it in the all shows on a folder name, I haven't tried the final build as I am vacation, will check when I get home or time to try the sling access?


Sorry, to clarify I didn't mean clearing and deleting a folder full of shows, I meant clearing and deleting the whole TiVo, a setting under Help and Reset Box. All of the resets appear inactive now except rerun guided setup.


----------



## LoREvanescence

longrider said:


> Right now there is no plan on forcing it out, it will always be by request unless you buy a VOX TiVo. However it has been stated that future development will be mostly for Hydra with Encore/Quattro only getting bug fixes


How do you request it if you missed the field trials sign up because the site wouldn't work for you. Is it open again?


----------



## longrider

LoREvanescence said:


> How do you request it if you missed the field trials sign up because the site wouldn't work for you. Is it open again?


Early Access Request


----------



## TiVo_Ted

modnar said:


> That's weird. With the remote I'm using with my Gen1 Mini IR, Zoom works as back just fine.


This is how it is supposed to work. If someone has an older remote that is not sending a BACK command when pressing the Zoom button, can you please post a picture of the remote?


----------



## NJChris

I updated my mom's Roamio - she's 85. She seemed a bit confused since there's so much more on the screen. Also it overscans on her Vizio so the little tivo character is partially off-screen. I hope she gets used to it!


----------



## JayMan747

DancnDude said:


> Interesting that Sports Apps and Kids Apps each have a full page laid out in the manual that just says "Coming soon".


Hopefully that means an ESPN app will be released soon.


----------



## Cheezmo

I would never do such a mean thing to my mother. Her Bolt will remain on the current UI which she barely can figure out as it is. Change with no benefit is not worth the headache of trying to reteach it to her!



NJChris said:


> I updated my mom's Roamio - she's 85. She seemed a bit confused since there's so much more on the screen. Also it overscans on her Vizio so the little tivo character is partially off-screen. I hope she gets used to it!


----------



## JACKASTOR

NJChris said:


> I updated my mom's Roamio - she's 85. She seemed a bit confused since there's so much more on the screen. Also it overscans on her Vizio so the little tivo character is partially off-screen. I hope she gets used to it!


I have a vizio tv and no issue with over scan... model D55-e0


----------



## Paw Paw

TiVo_Ted said:


> This is how it is supposed to work. If someone has an older remote that is not sending a BACK command when pressing the Zoom button, can you please post a picture of the remote?


Here is a picture of a remote that came with my Series 3 (mod 650). The Zoom button (labeled Aspect) works like a live TV button not a back button. While I know the old Series 3 does NOT support Hydra, some people may still be using this model of remote with their newer TiVo


----------



## DeltaOne

Someone from TiVo called me today, asking if my TiVo equipment was working okay. I suspect the call was a result of having reached out to Tivo Ted here on the forums. I thought the call was a nice touch!


----------



## JayMan747

longrider said:


> I think you will find the commands there, I just logged in to map a back button on my Ultimate Home and I saw all commands available. It turned out [Harmony Stop] was already [TiVo Back] so I was set there


I just checked, and [Tivo Exit] does not exist. Hopefully they will add this soon.


----------



## m.s

JayMan747 said:


> I just checked, and [Tivo Exit] does not exist. Hopefully they will add this soon.


I'm sure they'll add it soon after TiVo makes a remote with an "exit" button on it.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Paw Paw said:


> Here is a picture of a remote that came with my Series 3 (mod 650). The Zoom button (labeled Aspect) works like a live TV button not a back button. While I know the old Series 3 does NOT support Hydra, some people may still be using this model of remote with their newer TiVo
> View attachment 31208


Okay, that is a pretty old remote. What I meant to say is that the MINI is supposed to support using Zoom as Back using the remote that came with the MINI.


----------



## foghorn2

C'mon peoples, its time to upgrade your remotes, imagine all that hand scum in the crevices


----------



## TonyD79

foghorn2 said:


> C'mon peoples, its time to upgrade your remotes, imagine all that hand scum in the crevices


Peanut dust.


----------



## mrizzo80

Is Hydra phoning home more often? I see my last attempt was today at 4:48pm and the next attempt is scheduled for 2:40am tonight.


----------



## cherry ghost

mrizzo80 said:


> Is Hydra phoning home more often? I see my last attempt was today at 4:48pm and the next attempt is scheduled for 2:40am tonight.


That's how it's supposed to work.


----------



## mrizzo80

cherry ghost said:


> That's how it's supposed to work.


It seems like I've seen people complain over the last few months about boxes only phoning home like every 24 (or more) hours.


----------



## longrider

A positive comment about Hydra - the Pandora app is a lot better. It loads and starts playing MUCH quicker and I no longer get the occasional 2 - 3 minute pauses between songs. I am fairly certain the pauses were not a Pandora service issue as my phone never did it even on the same network


----------



## cherry ghost

mrizzo80 said:


> It seems like I've seen people complain over the last few months about boxes only phoning home like every 24 (or more) hours.


About every 26 hours, I believe.

It never connects during certain hours, something like 6:00 pm to 2:00 am, not sure exactly. A 4:48 pm connection would put the next scheduled in the 6-2 zone, so one is scheduled for after 2:00 am.


----------



## mlcarson

I watched the clip showing the Hydra interface and just have to say "Ick/Ugh". Do people really like/want the tile UI with a picture of the movie/TV series rather than an actual name for the folder? It's the one feature that I hated with Plex but at least Plex still allows you to use folders. Can this "upgrade" be put off forever?


----------



## JACKASTOR

TonyD79 said:


> Peanut dust.


Does that mean we gotta throw them on the floor when we are done with them?


----------



## JoeKustra

cherry ghost said:


> About every 26 hours, I believe.
> 
> It never connects during certain hours, something like 6:00 pm to 2:00 am, not sure exactly. A 4:48 pm connection would put the next scheduled in the 6-2 zone, so one is scheduled for after 2:00 am.


You are correct. And if you connect at 5pm, don't expect a guide extension at 3am even though it will be your next connection. Unless you force connections, you will have one day with no added data and one day with two days of data. This is a pattern I have seen all month.


----------



## TonyD79

mlcarson said:


> I watched the clip showing the Hydra interface and just have to say "Ick/Ugh". Do people really like/want the tile UI with a picture of the movie/TV series rather than an actual name for the folder? It's the one feature that I hated with Plex but at least Plex still allows you to use folders. Can this "upgrade" be put off forever?


In many cases you can turn off pictures. I'm particular the list of my shows. The icon only shows for shows you are in the middle of watching.


----------



## sbillard

samccfl99 said:


> Has anyone seen this user guide? Got it from the Tivo website:
> 
> https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf


Took a look at the pdf. I am encouraged that things don't seem radically different.

I did see a "Typo" on page 69--the icons for the ADVANCE and REPLAY buttons are reversed. That took me back until I confirmed that the buttons did not actually change function.


----------



## krkaufman

mlcarson said:


> I watched the clip showing the Hydra interface and just have to say "Ick/Ugh". Do people really like/want the tile UI with a picture of the movie/TV series rather than an actual name for the folder? It's the one feature that I hated with Plex but at least Plex still allows you to use folders. Can this "upgrade" be put off forever?


I believe that particular feature is called the "episode strip" and it can be disabled, reverting to just displaying the textual show name.

Click 'A' within My Shows to customize.


----------



## TonyD79

I’m not a fan of tiles but the only really annoying ones are the right and left arrows for favorites and buffers. They are too big and don’t have data until you highlight them. Otherwise, the tiles don’t interfere that much.


----------



## NJChris

JACKASTOR said:


> I have a vizio tv and no issue with over scan... model D55-e0


it's an older Vizio Plasma.. 720p tv.


----------



## krkaufman

NJChris said:


> it's an older Vizio Plasma.. 720p tv.


How is it connected to the Roamio, HDMI or ... ?


----------



## jcddc

Another note on Harmony Elite remotes: seeing some of the comments here made me wonder whether there wasn’t an updated version of the TiVo profile in the database. Sure enough, when I deleted the “TiVo Roamio” profile and added the “Tivo Roamio Pro” profile, I got stop mapped to back and other mapping’s people had mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## samccfl99

foghorn2 said:


> C'mon peoples, its time to upgrade your remotes, imagine all that hand scum in the crevices


That's right...buy a new remote people!!!! Take your pick. 

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-C00221-...F8&qid=1509413504&sr=1-1&keywords=tivo+remote

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Roamio-...F8&qid=1509413504&sr=1-2&keywords=tivo+remote

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Roamio-...F8&qid=1509413504&sr=1-4&keywords=tivo+remote


----------



## reneg

cherry ghost said:


> About every 26 hours, I believe.
> 
> It never connects during certain hours, something like 6:00 pm to 2:00 am, not sure exactly. A 4:48 pm connection would put the next scheduled in the 6-2 zone, so one is scheduled for after 2:00 am.


Back in day, I remember 28 hours. 7 x 24 = 6 x 28


----------



## m.s

NJChris said:


> it's an older Vizio Plasma.. 720p tv.


Sorry, but there's no such thing as "overscan" on a DTV. Sources are full sized (720/1024...). Any edge clipping is the TV. Have you played with the zoom/full/letterbox/... setting?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Never saw this error before on the old UI. Was able to record by starting the recording from the Guide, not sure why it wouldn’t let me from the info window.


----------



## Noelmel

^^ Mines the same way everything is shifted to the right about an inch too far. The "M" in PM is cut off and almost everything else in info


----------



## NJChris

krkaufman said:


> How is it connected to the Roamio, HDMI or ... ?


HDMI. I'm going to have to take a look at it again. I did this on my lunch hour. The TV is only 720p so it's a bit older I think. The options for the screen were "wide" or "stretch". There were options for screen size but it didn't let me shrink the horizontal. Maybe it's time for a new 1080p LED for her for Christmas. (She still picks the SD channels when watching TV... I can't seem to break her of that habit!)


----------



## TonyD79

NJChris said:


> HDMI. I'm going to have to take a look at it again. I did this on my lunch hour. The TV is only 720p so it's a bit older I think. The options for the screen were "wide" or "stretch". There were options for screen size but it didn't let me shrink the horizontal. Maybe it's time for a new 1080p LED for her for Christmas. (She still picks the SD channels when watching TV... I can't seem to break her of that habit!)


You could block them with parental controls.


----------



## ken_man

I upgraded to Hydra on Sunday. Overall, I'm really happy with it. It took a little bit to start the using the back button instead of the left arrow but I think I'm past the muscle memory hurdle.

I do like that the new grid guide has a couple of more rows than the previous version.

One thing I'm still trying to get my head around. For shows with multiple recordings. After I watch one and delete upon finishing. It still shows as a recording in my list of shows. If I select it, it gives me the option to undelete it. It just doesn't seem very intuitive because hard to figure out which is the next unwatched episode.

Overall I'm happy and look forward to some polishing of the new interface. I might even spring for the new Vox remote to go along with the Bolt once the white ones are released. The spouse will love the Netflix button on it


----------



## krkaufman

TonyD79 said:


> You could block them with parental controls.


... putting a new twist on "parental" controls.

Though couldn't the SD channels be removed from the channels list, where an HD channel is available?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

One thing that's annoying me a little is the new Now Playing list, where everything is now in folders. That means extra steps to actually play a show. I very much prefer the old way of having a show where there's only one episode directly being in the list instead of hidden away in a folder.

I see we also lost the functionality of hitting "play" on a folder and having it play all the shows within sequentially.

I'm having trouble adjusting to the loss of the Back button to go from a recording to the Now Playing list, but that's probably just me having trouble adjusting. 

Losing the skip to end functionality in some lists. Losing the Live Guide and Search By Channel. I think that's about it for complaints. Otherwise, I like it! (Don't want to sound like I hate it; it's just that the problems are what draw my attention.)


----------



## JSearfoss

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One thing that's annoying me a little is the new Now Playing list, where everything is now in folders. That means extra steps to actually play a show. I very much prefer the old way of having a show where there's only one episode directly being in the list instead of hidden away in a folder.


I noticed last night if there is only one episode of a show you can press the play button and the show starts playing. When the show was done I selected the delete option and was returned back to the Now Playing List. I did not try it on a show that had more than one episode


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JSearfoss said:


> I noticed last night if there is only one episode of a show you can press the play button and the show starts playing. When the show was done I selected the delete option and was returned back to the Now Playing List.


Huh, I'll have to try that again. It didn't work the first few times I tried...


----------



## TonyD79

krkaufman said:


> ... putting a new twist on "parental" controls.
> 
> Though couldn't the SD channels be removed from the channels list, where an HD channel is available?


She could still tune to them by direct entry. And probably does.


----------



## kbmb

Couple of quick questions for those with Hydra already....trying to decide before taking the plunge:

1) When viewing a show and fast forwarding - you see the progress bar at the bottom. On the current software, you can press Clear to well.....clear the bar. Can you do this in Hydra? Is there any button that will clear the bar? If not, I'm guessing it goes away on it's own?

2) Is it possible to transfer to/from Roamio current UI to/from Roamio Hydra? I'm looking for info on both transfers and just viewing from the other box.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyD79

JSearfoss said:


> I noticed last night if there is only one episode of a show you can press the play button and the show starts playing. When the show was done I selected the delete option and was returned back to the Now Playing List. I did not try it on a show that had more than one episode


Which selection was that on? It works on the big icon because that is continue watching.

It also seems to work if you have episode strip on but that is really picking the episode.


----------



## aaronwt

krkaufman said:


> I believe that particular feature is called the "episode strip" and it can be disabled, reverting to just displaying the textual show name.
> 
> Click 'A' within My Shows to customize.


I love the episode strip! It's one of my favorite features of Hydra!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tngiloy

I don't know if this has been reported yet, but the 'last/enter' for previous channel isn't working on my Mini. It works fine on my Roamio OTA.
If I'm watching a live TV channel on the Roamio and go to "Guide" and select a different channel I can toggle between these two channels by pushing the 'last' button. This doesn't work with the Mini.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

kbmb said:


> 1) When viewing a show and fast forwarding - you see the progress bar at the bottom. On the current software, you can press Clear to well.....clear the bar. Can you do this in Hydra? Is there any button that will clear the bar? If not, I'm guessing it goes away on it's own?
> 
> 2) Is it possible to transfer to/from Roamio current UI to/from Roamio Hydra? I'm looking for info on both transfers and just viewing from the other box.


Clear works as it did before.
Transfers FROM Hydra work. Transfers TO Hydra need Tivo Online. PC-to-Tivo doesn't work (currently?).


----------



## kbmb

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Clear works as it did before.
> Transfers FROM Hydra work. Transfers TO Hydra need Tivo Online.


Thanks! If you have two Hydra boxes, do you need to do everything from Tivo Online?

And what about just watching (streaming) a show from another box. Hydra streaming from old, old streaming from Hydra, Hydra streaming from Hydra?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

kbmb said:


> Thanks! If you have two Hydra boxes, do you need to do everything from Tivo Online?
> 
> And what about just watching (streaming) a show from another box. Hydra streaming from old, old streaming from Hydra, Hydra streaming from Hydra?


Streaming (both ways) seems to work normally.

If you have 2 Hydras, yeah you probably need to manage all transfers online.


----------



## kbmb

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Streaming (both ways) seems to work normally.
> 
> If you have 2 Hydras, yeah you probably need to manage all transfers online.


Thanks very much!


----------



## southerndoc

@TiVo_Ted Is there not a way for TiVo to program a downgrade option that will allow the TiVo to not reset shows? I would love to test Hydra, and I think I might like it. However, I can't take the leap of faith because if I don't like it and downgrade, all of my recordings disappear.


----------



## mattyro7878

This is unexpected. I need to go to my computer to transfer shows between two boxes running same software on same network. This is a huge step backwards. Maybe it s temporary.


----------



## Diana Collins

geekmedic said:


> @TiVo_Ted Is there not a way for TiVo to program a downgrade option that will allow the TiVo to not reset shows? I would love to test Hydra, and I think I might like it. However, I can't take the leap of faith because if I don't like it and downgrade, all of my recordings disappear.


I am not speaking for Ted, but if it were reasonably possible don't you think they would have done it? I am the product manager for a data management product that maintains its own database (sort of like a TiVo in that respect). We often revise the internal data structures from release to release. Once you upgrade the database, you can't downgrade it. If you need to go back to the old release you have to wipe your database and restore a backup. This is not an uncommon practice.

The only thing unique about TiVo is that, because of the copyright owner's rules, some recordings can't be backed up (transferred to PC or another TiVo). But this IS an optional upgrade. There is plenty of information out already about Hydra and how it differs from the older UI (the basic tenets of which are approaching 20 years old). If you are not sure you will like it, you shouldn't upgrade. If you are sure, and then change your mind, there IS an escape hatch, but it has a cost.

Personally, I very much like Hydra. It takes getting used to after nearly 20 years of one paradigm, but I think it is a long needed refresh. Without it, the TiVo user experience (UX) would continue to become more and more dated and old fashioned. This style of UX is very current (look at Comcast, Hulu, Netflix, Plex, etc...they have all implemented similar interfaces).

It may not be for everybody - at least TiVo, alone among providers, is not forcing it on you.


----------



## kbmb

Just upgraded one of our Roamios and so far it's pretty funny to see the reactions in our house. We have two kids (12 and 10). I like change and trying new things.....overall I like Hydra. Lots of little things I'd tweak, but so far it's a nice upgrade. The wife.....HATES it! Immediate hatred.  So I tried to calmly show her how to do things. Just doesn't like it. I tried telling her it's fresh and a new way of doing things. She gets very frustrated easily. 

We wanted to test a couple things with our kids and the results were hilarious! Both kids, without the 10+ years of muscle memory, were able to pick and do things in Hydra that my wife was having problems with. My wife would ask my daughter to do this or do that (hoping she'd stumble) and she'd do it every time!! Wife finally threw her hands up and said clearly this means she's old


----------



## schatham

Mini's still need to be re-booted every day to work.


----------



## aaronwt

I've tried my Gen 1 Mini with Hydra at least five times since I upgraded on Sunday. So far I have not needed to reboot it. It's come right up everytime I've used it. I've been specifically checking it to see if I run into any issues with Hydra on it.


----------



## schatham

aaronwt said:


> I've tried my Gen 1 Mini with Hydra at least five times since I upgraded on Sunday. So far I have not needed to reboot it. It's come right up everytime I've used it. I've been specifically checking it to see if I run into any issues with Hydra on it.


For me it's both gen 1 and 2 mini's that get the check your cable card message that a re-boot fixes. But it is getting tiring.


----------



## DeltaOne

schatham said:


> For me it's both gen 1 and 2 mini's that get the check your cable card message that a re-boot fixes. But it is getting tiring.


Try the kickstart code:

thumbs down
thumbs up
play
play

...when you get the V66 (cable card) error on your Mini.

A fellow user suggested it to me earlier today. I haven't needed it yet...but I'll try it next time I get a V66 error.


----------



## JoeKustra

DeltaOne said:


> Try the kickstart code:
> thumbs down
> thumbs up
> play
> play
> ...when you get the V66 (cable card) error on your Mini.
> A fellow user suggested it to me earlier today. I haven't needed it yet...but I'll try it next time I get a V66 error.


Technically that's a hidden code. Kickstart codes no longer work.
Miscellaneous Services from WeaKnees.com
New Almost Complete TiVo Codes List


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JSearfoss said:


> I noticed last night if there is only one episode of a show you can press the play button and the show starts playing. When the show was done I selected the delete option and was returned back to the Now Playing List. I did not try it on a show that had more than one episode





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Huh, I'll have to try that again. It didn't work the first few times I tried...


Nope, still not working. I'm going from the Now Playing list...even if there's only one episode of a show, hitting play does nothing. You have to select the folder, then once inside (looking at the one episode that's there) you can hit play. So it's definitely an extra step for single episodes from the old way, where folders would only show up if there were more than one episode.


----------



## TeamPace

On the Boltdoesnt it ask you if you prefer to go to he HD channel if there is one?


----------



## markp99

TeamPace said:


> On the Boltdoesnt it ask you if you prefer to go to he HD channel if there is one?


On Roamio it offers the HD channel with a "D" press.


----------



## TeamPace

markp99 said:


> On Roamio it offers the HD channel with a "D" press.


I thought there was an easy way to switch. I'm OTA only so that doesn't function for me.


----------



## Jimbo713

Anyone mention this? On the main Bolt, when pressing the TiVo button, the main menu options do not appear. Nor the tiles at the bottom. Ideas? And when navigating to Help, to reboot, the unit freezes.


----------



## Jimbo713

If I reset the Tivo the original OS will return?


----------



## lpwcomp

Jimbo713 said:


> If I reset the Tivo the original OS will return?


No.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

lpwcomp said:


> No.


And as of right now it's not possible to reset your TiVo, it's still inactive.


----------



## DeltaOne

JoeKustra said:


> Technically that's a hidden code. Kickstart codes no longer work.
> Miscellaneous Services from WeaKnees.com
> New Almost Complete TiVo Codes List


I see. Thanks!


----------



## tngiloy

schatham said:


> Mini's still need to be re-booted every day to work.


I've only had the 'cable-card' error once on my Mini: it resolved with a re-boot.
Twice yesterday and again this morning I had a problem with 'Guide' on both Roamio OTA and Mini. It only showed about 8-10 stations instead of all the 20+ channels I have checked to be in the guide list. I went into 'setup' in the Roamio and then into channel list. All the channels I had chosen were still 'checked' and when I backed out of 'setup' it fixed the 'guide' channel list in the Roamio, but I had to do a reboot on the Mini to get the channel list back to normal.
These seem to be pretty obvious problems that should have shown up in beta testing. It doesn't seem that they even tested the Mini's in the beta stage.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

I'm not going to kick and scream over the Left/Back button issue too much. I'm over the muscle memory.

My problem isn't about not using Left, but actually a separate one -- the Back button is hard to find. Being directly left of the Left button and having a slight indentation on the Vox remotes is not sufficient.

The way I'm doing it, first I have to go to the Left pad, then move left to find it. If I do it any other way I end up fat fingering it on Input and Volume.

*The Back button should be larger.* For serving such a newly important function, it should have at least equal weight to Ok/Select and possibly even the voice button; not be among the smallest buttons on the remote.

There's nothing that can be done for existing remotes, but I would have expected the Vox remotes to have respected this new role and done this better.


----------



## TonyD79

tngiloy said:


> I've only had the 'cable-card' error once on my Mini: it resolved with a re-boot.
> Twice yesterday and again this morning I had a problem with 'Guide' on both Roamio OTA and Mini. It only showed about 8-10 stations instead of all the 20+ channels I have checked to be in the guide list. I went into 'setup' in the Roamio and then into channel list. All the channels I had chosen were still 'checked' and when I backed out of 'setup' it fixed the 'guide' channel list in the Roamio, but I had to do a reboot on the Mini to get the channel list back to normal.
> These seem to be pretty obvious problems that should have shown up in beta testing. It doesn't seem that they even tested the Mini's in the beta stage.


I got it late last night. I changed the channels from channel list to all and it fixed itself.


----------



## DaveMN

Dumb question: What's the quickest way to delete a recording either while watching it, or when playback is complete? This was quick and easy in the old UI, but I'm at a loss in Hydra.


----------



## TonyD79

DaveMN said:


> Dumb question: What's the quickest way to delete a recording either while watching it, or when playback is complete? This was quick and easy in the old UI, but I'm at a loss in Hydra.


When you are near the end, any activity to go to a different screen pops up the delete message. Just like it used to.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Funny thing here.. I can transfer shows from My Hydra enabled Bolt to my non Hydra Cogeco Cable Tivo (arris) no issue but not the other way around unless I go to the online interface.


----------



## mrizzo80

Didn't someone mention "Start Over" capability on HBO Go when Hydra launched? I just saw it for Netflix (Schitt's Creek) and Hulu (Scrubs).

There's an "A start over" popover (i.e. click A to start over) in the lower right when you tune to a show with an available streaming link.

EDIT: I see this on pretty much every TV show and movie with a streaming link (SVOD, rental, and purchase-only) on one of my active video providers.


----------



## TonyD79

mrizzo80 said:


> Didn't someone mention "Start Over" capability on HBO Go when Hydra launched? I just saw it for Netflix (Schitt's Creek) and Hulu (Scrubs).
> 
> There's an "A start over" popover (i.e. click A to start over) in the lower right when you tune to a show with an available streaming link.
> 
> EDIT: I see this on pretty much every TV show and movie with a streaming link (SVOD, rental, and purchase-only) on one of my active video providers.


Yes. Also, notice a streaming icon in the show descriptions in the guide.


----------



## tngiloy

TonyD79 said:


> I got it late last night. I changed the channels from channel list to all and it fixed itself.


I don't understand what you mean by "changing to all". I don't see any option to "select all."


----------



## hapster85

ken_man said:


> One thing I'm still trying to get my head around. For shows with multiple recordings. After I watch one and delete upon finishing. It still shows as a recording in my list of shows. If I select it, it gives me the option to undelete it. It just doesn't seem very intuitive because hard to figure out which is the next unwatched episode.


I noticed tonight, when I reached the end of a recording, and returned to the folder, the just completed episode did not have a progress bar. After backing out of the folder and returning, the episode had a progress bar. You would probably have a similar experience with the deleted episode. I would call this behavior a bug. Hopefully it will be corrected soon.


----------



## TonyD79

tngiloy said:


> I don't understand what you mean by "changing to all". I don't see any option to "select all."


In the guide options. Channels: All/channel list/favorites.


----------



## tngiloy

TonyD79 said:


> In the guide options. Channels: All/channel list/favorites.


Thanks, but "ALL" is not an option I want to use. It's ridiculous to have 100 channels in my guide when most of them are not even working channels and many of the working channels I will never watch.
I changed to "ALL" then backed out, then changed back to "CHANNEL LIST" and backed out again of the options.
If that fixes it then great and thanks, but I refuse to sort thru "ALL" because of a poorly developed firmware.

I tried to get to "contact" page on the TiVo webpage yesterday and got a message that I was not allowed until I was signed in. I was signed in. I guess their customer service is being overwhelmed with problems from Hydra.


----------



## TonyD79

I used it as a toggle. I didn’t leave it that way. It refreshed the guide and things worked again.


----------



## tngiloy

TonyD79 said:


> I used it as a toggle. I didn't leave it that way. It refreshed the guide and things worked again.


That is certainly easier than a hard reset. Thanks. Hopefully once will do the trick.
But its a work around I shouldn't need to use every time the firmware screws up my guide.


----------



## dellybelly

Anyone know what the update release cycle is for Hydra?


----------



## JoeKustra

dellybelly said:


> Anyone know what the update release cycle is for Hydra?


That's a good question. So far, the release note page hasn't been updated -> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## jcddc

Is anyone else getting a message on the iOS app that "your TiVo box [name] does not appear to be connected to the internet?" Do I have to reset something in the app or from the TiVo? Is this unrelated to the Hydra update?


----------



## TonyD79

tngiloy said:


> That is certainly easier than a hard reset. Thanks. Hopefully once will do the trick.
> But its a work around I shouldn't need to use every time the firmware screws up my guide.


Agreed.


----------



## TonyD79

jcddc said:


> Is anyone else getting a message on the iOS app that "your TiVo box [name] does not appear to be connected to the internet?" Do I have to reset something in the app or from the TiVo? Is this unrelated to the Hydra update?


I am getting an intermittent connection to the TiVo service on the app this morning. Maybe related?


----------



## jcddc

I'm also not able to connect via TiVo online. But the box is able to connect to the internet to update guide data. So I'm guessing you're right that it's a TiVo service issue. I'll wait a day or so and see if it fixes itself.


----------



## hapster85

Have noticed something flaky on the Mini. When it comes out of hibernation, hitting Live TV on the remote sometimes brings up an error message saying that it is unable to receive any TV channels. It sees the Roamio OTA server, and can play recorded shows. Channels can be tuned from the Guide, however "title unavailable" is displayed in the Info bar. Returning to TiVo Central and pressing Live TV brings up the error message once again.

Restarting the Mini resolves the issue temporarily. Haven't been able to determine if it's going into Standby or something else that makes it return again.


----------



## TonyD79

hapster85 said:


> Have noticed something flaky on the Mini. When it comes out of hibernation, hitting Live TV on the remote sometimes brings up an error message saying that it is unable to receive any TV channels. It sees the Roamio OTA server, and can play recorded shows. Channels can be tuned from the Guide, however "title unavailable" is displayed in the Info bar. Returning to TiVo Central and pressing Live TV brings up the error message once again.
> 
> Restarting the Mini resolves the issue temporarily. Haven't been able to determine if it's going into Standby or something else that makes it return again.


I saw this and was able to get it to work by toggling the channels shown to all then back to favorites or channel list.


----------



## hapster85

TonyD79 said:


> I saw this and was able to get it to work by toggling the channels shown to all then back to favorites or channel list.


Does that seem to be a stable fix, or does the problem return again?


----------



## MikeBear

dellybelly said:


> Anyone know what the update release cycle is for Hydra?


It's not being/going to be pushed to everybody at present. If you want it, you have to sign up for it.


----------



## TonyD79

hapster85 said:


> Does that seem to be a stable fix, or does the problem return again?


I only saw it once, so I don't know.


----------



## dellybelly

MikeBear said:


> It's not being/going to be pushed to everybody at present. If you want it, you have to sign up for it.


I understand that; i was asking about the updates to the people who did opt in....usually alpha/beta builds are updated on a different schedule than releases.


----------



## TonyD79

Here’s a new one. 

You can have a channel in your favorites list that is not in your channel list. 

Used to be that if you removed a channel from your channels, it removed it from favorites if it were there. 

You can’t get to it on the set favorites list if it is not in your channel list but you can turn them on and off individually via the guide.

I’d say it’s a bug?


----------



## idksmy

dellybelly said:


> ....usually alpha/beta builds are updated on a different schedule than releases.


Hydra is not alpha/beta code. Don't mistake multiple posts, by the same people, about the same problem as numerous problems.

Tivo has said there will be more frequent updates for Hydra initially.


----------



## dellybelly

idksmy said:


> Hydra is not alpha/beta code. Don't mistake multiple posts, by the same people, about the same problem as numerous problems.
> 
> Tivo has said there will be more frequent updates for Hydra initially.


Isn't it an RC? On their own site it says it's an RC2 which implies it's a beta no? I work in this field and just was curious.


----------



## markp99

TonyD79 said:


> Here's a new one.
> 
> You can have a channel in your favorites list that is not in your channel list.
> 
> Used to be that if you removed a channel from your channels, it removed it from favorites if it were there.
> 
> You can't get to it on the set favorites list if it is not in your channel list but you can turn them on and off individually via the guide.
> 
> I'd say it's a bug?


I did something like that, but the bug was ME, not Hydra. 

I went to "Remove" an odd SD channel, but accidentally tagged it as a "Favorite". Realizing my mistake, I "Removed" it from the channel list. After that, the SD channel was still visible from the LEFT-CLICK tile set. D'uh. I needed to go back into Channel Settings, Add it back, then un-Favorite it again..


----------



## TonyD79

markp99 said:


> I did something like that, but the bug was ME, not Hydra.
> 
> I went to "Remove" an odd SD channel, but accidentally tagged it as a "Favorite". Realizing my mistake, I "Removed" it from the channel list. After that, the SD channel was still visible from the LEFT-CLICK tile set. D'uh. I needed to go back into Channel Settings, Add it back, then un-Favorite it again..


Or go to the guide, click on the name on the left. It will give you options.


----------



## markp99

TonyD79 said:


> Or go to the guide, click on the name on the left. It will give you options.


That's where I Favorited and then Removed in the first place. That SD channel did not appear in the guide once removed from the list. My D'oh moment.


----------



## samccfl99

dellybelly said:


> Isn't it an RC? On their own site it says it's an RC2 which implies it's a beta no? I work in this field and just was curious.


All their updates are Release Candidates. They may bump the RC up on the next update or change it to 21.7.x. I am sure there will be one soon. They will be updating several times in the next few months, I think...and that really is a real good thing. 

On another note, I wish they would at least put SkipMode in *20*.7.x for Series4...


----------



## TonyD79

markp99 said:


> That's where I Favorited and then Removed in the first place. That SD channel did not appear in the guide once removed from the list. My D'oh moment.


I find it easier to change the guide settings than go in and out of the other windows.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

dellybelly said:


> Anyone know what the update release cycle is for Hydra?


Ted mentioned updates being seasonal. Nowadays all releases keep their RC names. In the past, they would remove the RC label and call it an "a" or "b" release, like 21.7.1.b for example, but the code was the same as the RC.


----------



## mike386

Can you update a Mini without updating the Roamio that it is connected to? And if you do, will the Mini still also connect to a Premeire XL4?


----------



## osu1991

mike386 said:


> Can you update a Mini without updating the Roamio that it is connected to? And if you do, will the Mini still also connect to a Premeire XL4?


No the Host dvr has to be updated first


----------



## tngiloy

How can I tell if Hydra firmware is updated? 
I own an Oppo 205 and when a new firmware is available a message will pop up and ask if I want to do the upgrade.
When I had Dish they would just update, but I could tell because it would start up on a different screen than usual.
Does Tivo give any kind of warning or will it just upgrade? 
I see the software version listed as 21.7.2.RC7-A93-6-A93 (on my mini). Is this the original Mini Hydra or has it been changed? 
I'd like to know when they do an upgrade so that I can see if the 'guide' issues have been addressed and fixed.
Thank
Tom


----------



## mrizzo80

tngiloy said:


> How can I tell if Hydra firmware is updated?
> I own an Oppo 205 and when a new firmware is available a message will pop up and ask if I want to do the upgrade.
> When I had Dish they would just update, but I could tell because it would start up on a different screen than usual.
> Does Tivo give any kind of warning or will it just upgrade?
> I see the software version listed as 21.7.2.RC7-A93-6-A93 (on my mini). Is this the original Mini Hydra or has it been changed?
> I'd like to know when they do an upgrade so that I can see if the 'guide' issues have been addressed and fixed.
> Thank
> Tom


It will upgrade on it's own overnight.

You can either check here or periodically check the software version like you've been doing. For larger updates (2 or 3 times a year), a message will pop up on your TiVo announcing the new headline features.


----------



## tngiloy

Thanks. Is this the original Hydra software- 21.7.2.RC7-A93-6-A93 ?? Or has there been changes already??


----------



## ajwees41

I thought the software right before Hydra was 20.4.7RC2 looks like that is the latest software


----------



## TonyD79

mike386 said:


> Can you update a Mini without updating the Roamio that it is connected to? And if you do, will the Mini still also connect to a Premeire XL4?


The mini and the host must be the same. Gen 3/Gen 3 or Gen 4/Gen 4.

If you set the mini to a host, it will prompt to upgrade or downgrade depending on what the host is at.


----------



## Rkkeller

I want to start off by saying I hated the UI when I saw it weeks ago, too much like the Xfinity X1. I am saying this as I accidentally upgraded yesterday thinking it was going to come anyways, but its starting to turn me and liking it after using it some. I like the colors of everything, like the fonts of the guide and other places and so on. Its going to take some getting used to how the My Shows and other things work, but I already ordered the VOX remote so plan to try everything out before making a final call.


----------



## mrizzo80

Do the tiles on Home include streaming content? It's only picking up recorded content for me. I'm interesting in seeing how good this Digitalsmiths predictive technology is.


----------



## TonyD79

mrizzo80 said:


> Do the tiles on Home include streaming content? It's only picking up recorded content for me. I'm interesting in seeing how good this Digitalsmiths predictive technology is.


I think I've seen steaming but a show I have a 1P for. I see things I didn't record. I don't really pay attention.


----------



## JACKASTOR

jcddc said:


> Is anyone else getting a message on the iOS app that "your TiVo box [name] does not appear to be connected to the internet?" Do I have to reset something in the app or from the TiVo? Is this unrelated to the Hydra update?


Mine works fine with Hydra, I stream out of the house on a constant basis and I have no issue with it at all. If anything it seems to be running better, but that may be down to wishful thinking more then anything.

Hail Hydra

Jack


----------



## samccfl99

JACKASTOR said:


> Mine works fine with Hydra, I stream out of the house on a constant basis and I have no issue with it at all. If anything it seems to be running better, but that may be down to wishful thinking more then anything.
> 
> Hail Hydra
> 
> Jack


Sometimes for me on my android when Out of network on 4G, it buffers bad. Never can tell if it is their servers or the coverage. Works fine at home In network on wifi. I was at a friends yesterday with Comcast too and I forgot to do the test there on wifi. Some people have been having problems the last few days.

So Jack, you seem to like to talk. Can you answer some questions for me?

So the only way you can see what is on all the tuners is to see "too big" tiles on the right or do they have the old option (HA) too, to see them in a list?

Does SkipMode and QuickMode work correctly?

I like the option to map functions to the numbers on the remote. Do they have all the needed functions to equate them to and do they use 1-9 or just 1-6 like Gen3 only allows? I am very curious about this and if it works well enough. It does not say what numbers are available to use in their "guide" (of course).

Like that I hear that the video window is a bit bigger and of course no more audio dropout when getting in and out of Live tv. Maybe they will put in the nice screensaver they have in the X1 and tiles with the last x number of things that have been watched. I really have wanted that forever.

IDK, I can't/won't go without the Live Guide, but I also want the voice remote. I am going to order one soon in anticipation.

Hope you reply, THANKS


----------



## Rkkeller

I have the Galaxy S8 and with my Bolt streaming outside the house works fine.


----------



## delta99

Hi All, Installed the new UI and is working great on my Roamio Plus & 2 Minis. 1 Mini is on Enet, 1 on MOCA. I did have to reboot both the Minis after seeing the URL error but then everything works like a champ. Tivo Engineering did a great job in bringing the Tivo interface to look like your Hulus and Rokus. Great job. The only annoying issue I see is MISSING Channels on the Mini which can only be resolved with REBOOT of the Mini every other day

One Annoying issue of Missing channels on MINI - Now if only I can figure out whats happening to my Mini, I will be in all praises. 2 days in a row the Tivo Mini on he MOCA Connection is having a wierd problem.. The Tivo Mini looses All the channels!!. You can see the screen, select recorded shows playback etc no issues. but no Guide, no channel changing or no live tv. The Main Tivo Roamio is working fine. I tested the Mini and the Network connection is working fine (MOCA), it connects to the service and says everything is a go... but when you try to select guide - it says No channels. Check cable card. Remember the ROMIO is working fine. Only way to fix the Mini is to RESTART the Mini.

Any one experienced this bug? Any ideas on how to fix it? Its annoying to reboot the Mini every other day  If not - Hoping Tivo can fix the Mini issues. 
Thanks in advance guys, Andi
Enjoying the new UI


----------



## Ortmanc

delta99 said:


> One Annoying issue of Missing channels on MINI - Now if only I can figure out whats happening to my Mini, I will be in all praises. 2 days in a row the Tivo Mini on he MOCA Connection is having a wierd problem.. The Tivo Mini looses All the channels!!. You can see the screen, select recorded shows playback etc no issues. but no Guide, no channel changing or no live tv. The Main Tivo Roamio is working fine. I tested the Mini and the Network connection is working fine (MOCA), it connects to the service and says everything is a go... but when you try to select guide - it says No channels. Check cable card. Remember the ROMIO is working fine. Only way to fix the Mini is to RESTART the Mini.
> 
> Any one experienced this bug? Any ideas on how to fix it? Its annoying to reboot the Mini every other day  If not - Hoping Tivo can fix the Mini issues.
> Thanks in advance guys, Andi
> Enjoying the new UI


Yes! I'm having the same issues with my minis on MoCa. Any fix would be great as I too have been doing the reset


----------



## compnurd

SO having an issue tonight with one of my minis showing title not available on all channels on the info bar. Doesn’t seem like it is holding the tuner. If I go to a channel. Then hit the tivo button then hit live tv it defaults to the first channel in my list


----------



## TonyD79

delta99 said:


> Hi All, Installed the new UI and is working great on my Roamio Plus & 2 Minis. 1 Mini is on Enet, 1 on MOCA. I did have to reboot both the Minis after seeing the URL error but then everything works like a champ. Tivo Engineering did a great job in bringing the Tivo interface to look like your Hulus and Rokus. Great job. The only annoying issue I see is MISSING Channels on the Mini which can only be resolved with REBOOT of the Mini every other day
> 
> One Annoying issue of Missing channels on MINI - Now if only I can figure out whats happening to my Mini, I will be in all praises. 2 days in a row the Tivo Mini on he MOCA Connection is having a wierd problem.. The Tivo Mini looses All the channels!!. You can see the screen, select recorded shows playback etc no issues. but no Guide, no channel changing or no live tv. The Main Tivo Roamio is working fine. I tested the Mini and the Network connection is working fine (MOCA), it connects to the service and says everything is a go... but when you try to select guide - it says No channels. Check cable card. Remember the ROMIO is working fine. Only way to fix the Mini is to RESTART the Mini.
> 
> Any one experienced this bug? Any ideas on how to fix it? Its annoying to reboot the Mini every other day  If not - Hoping Tivo can fix the Mini issues.
> Thanks in advance guys, Andi
> Enjoying the new UI


I've seen it twice in a week. Each time, I got it back by pressing A on the guide and toggling to All channels and back.


----------



## TonyD79

kbmb said:


> Just noticed tonight that the show resolution (1080i, 720p) is back at the end of the show description. Don't remember this when I first installed Hydra.


It's been there since the beginning.


----------



## compnurd

Actually all of my minis are doing this. Rebooted the bolt and a few minis but issue stays


----------



## delta99

Thanks Tony. will give it a shot when it happens again.. Cheers, Andi


----------



## compnurd

interestingly that fixed my issue also


----------



## delta99

TonyD79 rocks!. Thanks a lot for the fix. It fixes the issue on my Tivo Mini.. Every time the system says No Channels, press A, select any other selection (Movies etc) press A and bam! all your channels are back. Hopefully Tivo eng can recreate and fix the issue soon. I can recreate the issue very often if I put Mini in standby and back.

One more annoyance which I noticed is the DELETE/CLR button now does not recognize a SINGLE RECORDING vs Multiple Recordings(FOLDER). Even if you say delete this Recording and you only have 1 - it will prompt you for Do you want to really delete the whole folder? Huh? I already selected what I want to delete and I can always go and recover the recording if it was a error. Why ask the question?  I thought Tivo was good at not giving too many options

Cheers,
Andi


----------



## TonyD79

Yes. Even single episodes are in a folder now so if you delete at the folder level it will say it is deleting a folder. If you delete at the episode level, it will say folder is empty if the last item and you have to navigate up. 

Not optimal but that’s how they did it.


----------



## kokishin

@TiVo_Ted 
My Minis are losing all channels and channel guide sporadically. Used @TonyD79 work around to press Guide button to enter missing channel guide, press A button, change Channels to another option such as "All Channels", press A button to save, and the channels and channel guide return (for a while). I then go back and repeat but set the Channels to "Channel List" which is my preferred setting.

Have a Roamio Pro & two Minis V1. Both Minis use the original USB RF dongle to pair to Tivo remotes in RF mode. The Pro uses the new BT USB dongle paired to the VOX remote. One Mini is connected via MOCa and the other Mini is connected via Ethernet.

Separately, I attended the Tivo VOX event yesterday. Weather sucked but it was nice to meet @TiVo_Ted and others as well as get a freebie VOX remote.


----------



## kokishin

@TiVo_Ted 
When watching Live TV on a Mini v1, the Enter/Last key allow you to switch between the last two channels watched. However after a ~15 minutes, the Enter/Last key no longer works. The Mini will no longer switch to the other channel.


----------



## MighTiVo

A couple issues/questions/suggestions:

1) What is the intent of pressing C in My Shows?
_EDIT - I think I see now, you can press C to change to next Category filter without going back to top of list to press right, and like other items that cycle it shows the current cycle status._

When in My Shows -> All Shows, the bottom of the screen shows "C All Shows"
If I press C it goes to Paused Shows and changes to "C Paused"​
It seems that if the intended function of C is to go to the next section, it should be labeled with the next section, not the current section. Although I don't understand the need to add C to duplicate the function of Right​
2) If I am watching a recorded show and delve into the menus letting the recording live in the PIP window, how do I return to the full screen.

I would expect Zoom to do this, but it seems that Zoom often does nothing different than Back in many situations. Pressing Zoom at the main menu just get me a Bong.
_EDIT- I found this working as expected, that is zooming to full screen after being in menus when I tested again. I thought perhaps I was my Universal I programmed from an older remote and the zoom the PIP to full screen was due to the IR codeset changing from previous TiVo remotes.
It seems it is more complicated, it is not the ZOOM button itself, but apparently getting some other signal from an old remote makes even the TiVo Bolt Zoom button fail. This could get complicated if you mix and match multiple remotes!
(In our house everyone gets a remote - ugh)
*As a quick test 
OLD Remote press TiVo button for main menu and small PIP, Next Bolt Remote Zoom - BONG
Bolt Remote press TiVo button for main menu and small PIP, Next Bolt Remote Zoom - Full screen*_

If I go back to the recording in my shows and press play to get it back full screen, it seems that TiVo has not kept up with what was played during the PIP session and jumps back to where it was when I started browsing the menus.​3) I like the ability of adding my own personal ShortCuts, but I think the numbers next to the short cuts, while educational for those that didn't know they existed, clutter up what is otherwise a clean menu. Would be nice to disable display of these numbers.

Although there is not enough room for 9 items, a hidden shortcut 9 would be nice
Would also like to have Devices as a possible Shortcut​4) Listing of a couple categories of programs like the legacy menu at bottom of My Shows list instead of new method of My Shows Options?
Suggestions listed in the bottom of All Shows AND as a view Option
Not Currently Available and Recently Deleted at bottom of My Shows list instead of Options​


----------



## TonyD79

The C button works like the letter buttons always have. They show the current setting. This is true in the to do list and other locations where they are a toggle. 

C is different than right or left, which currently only work when you are at the top of the list. C works even when you are down 10 programs in a list.


----------



## MighTiVo

TonyD79 said:


> The C button works like the letter buttons always have. They show the current setting. This is true in the to do list and other locations where they are a toggle.
> 
> C is different than right or left, which currently only work when you are at the top of the list. C works even when you are down 10 programs in a list.


Thanks, yea, I figured that out a bit later and tried to describe that in my EDIT addition soon after my original post which was probably done too early in my Hydra learning process. 
"_EDIT - I think I see now, you can press C to change to next Category filter without going back to top of list to press right, and like other items that cycle it shows the current cycle status."_


----------



## DaveMN

Don't know if this has been mentioned, but the grid guide used to start displaying data for the next time block 5 minutes prior to that block. For example, the guide would skip to the 7:00 shows at 6:55. This doesn't appear to be working in Hydra. The new guide doesn't move to the 7:00 shows until 7:00. Nothing major, but it's a step backwards.


----------



## ajwees41

it 9:57 and the guide starts at 10:00 here


----------



## TonyD79

DaveMN said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned, but the grid guide used to start displaying data for the next time block 5 minutes prior to that block. For example, the guide would skip to the 7:00 shows at 6:55. This doesn't appear to be working in Hydra. The new guide doesn't move to the 7:00 shows until 7:00. Nothing major, but it's a step backwards.


I consider that an improvement. I hated that it didn't show me what was on now but what was coming on. You'd select the new show and got a recording option when you wanted to tune to the channel.


----------



## mrizzo80

I'm curious what drives the episode-specific tile graphic (or lack thereof).

HULU: 4 episodes of Chicago PD (episodes 2 and 3 have generic cover art, 4 and 5 are episode-specific) 
HULU: 6 episodes of This Is Us (episode 1 has episode-specific cover art, the rest are generic)
HULU: 6 episodes of Designated Survivor (all have episode-specific cover art)
RECORDING: 3 episodes of Halt and Catch Fire (all have generic cover art)
AP: All S1 and S2 episodes of Man in the High Castle (all appear to be generic)
I have 30-40 shows in My Shows. There's episode-specific cover art in 90-95% of the episode tiles I've seen.


----------



## southerndoc

I'm glad I upgraded. The more I use Hydra, the more I love it. Yes, it has it's quirks (wish the left button went back instead of bringing up favorites, wish the recordings list was a little better organized, etc.), but overall I think TiVo did an awesome job with the redesign. The voice features seems to work well. Probably better than Siri.

Great job TiVo!


----------



## tngiloy

Is there a better place to post/report Hydra bugs? I'd like to be sure that Tivo is actually hearing the problems and we aren't just talking to each other here.


----------



## JoeKustra

tngiloy said:


> Is there a better place to post/report Hydra bugs? I'd like to be sure that Tivo is actually hearing the problems and we aren't just talking to each other here.


You can try TiVo's own forum -> TiVo Troubleshooting | Discussion Forums | TiVo Help Forums

While it may give you more exposure, don't expect too much. I posted two problems last week. One has been bad since April, one was only a few weeks old. Both are now fixed and I don't know if it was TiVo or just proper planet alignment.


----------



## RoamioJeff

I'm new to this topic. Nevertheless, I have read all the posts, watched the video that was posted, and read the PDF.

This is all I want to know:

1. Does pyTivo still work after this upgrade?
2. Can you still pull content from TiVo to pyTivo on the PC?
3. Can you still pull content from the pyTivo server on the TiVo?
4. When doing #3, is pulling from pyTivo still accessed from a PC icon displayed in the new equivalent of "My Shows"?

(And yes, I am aware that pushing from pyTivo to TiVo stopped working some while back)

Please answer only if you have direct user experience (have done it) with pyTivo after upgrading to Hydra.

If this can be confirmed, I will do the upgrade. pyTivo functionality is make or break for me.


----------



## TivoJD

RoamioJeff said:


> I'm new to this topic. Nevertheless, I have read all the posts, watched the video that was posted, and read the PDF.
> 
> This is all I want to know:
> 
> 1. Does pyTivo still work after this upgrade?
> 2. Can you still pull content from TiVo to pyTivo on the PC?
> 3. Can you still pull content from the pyTivo server on the TiVo?
> 4. When doing #3, is pulling from pyTivo still accessed from a PC icon displayed in the new equivalent of "My Shows"?
> 
> (And yes, I am aware that pushing from pyTivo to TiVo stopped working some while back)
> 
> Please answer only if you have direct user experience (have done it) with pyTivo after upgrading to Hydra.
> 
> If this can be confirmed, I will do the upgrade. pyTivo functionality is make or break for me.


1. Partially, Hydra Tivo to PC only, but not from PC to Hydra Tivo
2. Yes
3. No
4. N/A, you can't do 3, the share icon doesn't show in the Hydra UI.


----------



## RoamioJeff

TivoJD said:


> 1. Partially, Hydra Tivo to PC only, but not from PC to Hydra Tivo
> 2. Yes
> 3. No
> 4. N/A, you can't do 3, the share icon doesn't show in the Hydra UI.


Thanks. It appears that Hydra is a non-starter for me then. I'm not upgrading the eye candy to loose functionality.


----------



## hapster85

Looking at the Recording Activity log, I noticed quite a few strange entries for shows that weren't recorded because they weren't new. The strange part being that there are no 1P's for any of them. TiVo Suggestions is off. Checking the Guide, the shows had a Thumbs Up, which no one recalls giving. Nothing unusual in the To Do List.


----------



## Rkkeller

RoamioJeff said:


> Thanks. It appears that Hydra is a non-starter for me then. I'm not upgrading the eye candy to loose functionality.


I think its you as I have had TiVos roughly 15-17 years and no idea what you are even asking. :> Probably not important to the majority of users. Not cracking just saying.


----------



## Rkkeller

geekmedic said:


> I'm glad I upgraded. The more I use Hydra, the more I love it. Great job TiVo!


I feel the exact same. I thought i would hate it, but did it anyway and now so glad I did. When I see those blue cartoonish screens on the old boxes, its just yuck. I would not go back for any reason.


----------



## RoamioJeff

Rkkeller said:


> I think its you as I have had TiVos roughly 15-17 years and no idea what you are even asking. :> Probably not important to the majority of users. Not cracking just saying.


You do understand what pyTivo is? Research before you dismiss something you don't understand.


----------



## RichB

My system includes 2 Bolt+ and 3 TiVo mini's.

Can I upgrade one bolt+ to Hydra without impacting the ability of the other Bolt+ and mini's to access the Bolt+ Hydra's content?


----------



## lpwcomp

Rkkeller said:


> I feel the exact same. I thought i would hate it, but did it anyway and now so glad I did. When I see those blue cartoonish screens on the old boxes, its just yuck. I would not go back for any reason.


Other than the flashy graphics, how exactly is Hydra an improvement? What compelling new feature does it have?


----------



## RoamioJeff

lpwcomp said:


> Other than the flashy graphics, how exactly is Hydra an improvement? What compelling new feature does it have?


Well said.

Sometimes I scratch my head over the widespread tendency in recent years to re-skin products and OS's with UIs reminiscent of the Fisher-Price look.


----------



## atmuscarella

lpwcomp said:


> Other than the flashy graphics, how exactly is Hydra an improvement? What compelling new feature does it have?


I concluded long ago that there are many people who care more about how something looks than how it functions. There appear to be plenty of them throughout the tech world because it is very common to hear complaints about a "stale" UI, that have nothing to do with functionality. It is the same in the real world also, some people are always "remodeling' their homes or always buying the latest style clothes or whatever. I just figure different strokes for different folks.


----------



## MighTiVo

RoamioJeff said:


> Well said.
> 
> Sometimes I scratch my head over the widespread tendency in recent years to re-skin products and OS's with UIs reminiscent of the Fisher-Price look.


The last TiVo "flat" UI made no sense to me, but Hydra adding images of actual programs, higher resolution fonts, and making better use of my 4K resolution is a welcome change. This is certainly not a Fisher Price UI.

That said, I am frustrated a bit with the workflow, Searching, browsing, getting info about recorded content, and other multi step processes is much richer and I appreciate the changes. But the quick get in, jump to what I want, watch and get out and jump to next has degraded.


----------



## aaronwt

RichB said:


> My system includes 2 Bolt+ and 3 TiVo mini's.
> 
> Can I upgrade one bolt+ to Hydra without impacting the ability of the other Bolt+ and mini's to access the Bolt+ Hydra's content?


If the Minis host has hydra then the mini has to have hydra. Otherwise you should still be able to stream from the Hydra TiVo. I could when I had only upgraded one Bolt to Hydra. I could still stream the content to my other TiVos and Mini not on Hydra. My Mini was still using a non hydra host.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

MighTiVo said:


> The last TiVo "flat" UI made no sense to me, but Hydra adding images of actual programs, higher resolution fonts, and making better use of my 4K resolution is a welcome change. This is certainly not a Fisher Price UI.
> 
> That said, I am frustrated a bit with the workflow, Searching, browsing, getting info about recorded content, and other multi step processes is much richer and I appreciate the changes. But the quick get in, jump to what I want, watch and get out and jump to next has degraded.


Some of it is learning the new philosophy. ABout the only thing that seems laborious to me is playing of a show that you have only one episode since it requires another click. But even that is not horrible as it is the same key that you use to select it. A lot of things are actually quicker and easier. The buffer access is a single click where it required a couple before. Same with captions on and off. Information on a show is easier to get, especially when it is a recorded show. Also, getting lists of upcoming Wishlist programs and others is pretty clean and quick and gives more information on a screen. Also, you can get streaming information on programs much quicker via the info button.

A lot of the improvement is better grouping of things. Info is now program centered, not just a way to bring options up. Navigation is actually more consistent. Which means they should be able to build on it better.

And things are pretty much faster.

The missteps to me are missing items and some graphic choices. Yes, Live Guide for those who want it is one, as is Search by channel (which would actually serve the same purpose as Live Guide). Deeper filters in the guide (the C button with more choices). The icons for favorites and the buffers are way too big and too dependent on pictures only which often tell you nothing because they are too much the same. (The same can be said about the icons for programs but you can mostly turn them off in the Playlist.

And, of course, there are bugs. As large as the Vox Minis and older minis losing connection down to simple things like the record dot not always showing up or the buffer dumping when a recording session ends.

While not a Beta, this is pretty good for the first week plus of a completely new interface. The key will be how Tivo improves on it (bug fixes, minor adjustments, return of old features, enhancements).


----------



## isilv

Not sure if I'm doing something wrong but on my shows even after sorting by date some programs are lower on the list. Even though they are new and should be at the top. I only started noticing with hydra I don't have another TiVo to check if it's happening in the older version as well.


----------



## MighTiVo

TonyD79 said:


> Some of it is learning the new philosophy. About the only thing that seems laborious to me is playing of a show that you have only one episode since it requires another click.


Certainly agree that I have a lot to relearn. In the past I rarely used anything other than TiVo, cursor control, and transport for regular activities.
There seems to be more times I need to access the other buttons, so a little retraining, I will get there...

One example of a pain is when I access devices. After watching and deleting a recording, I drop back to the home TiVo "My Shows", after clicking, 5 times to get back to the device , then searching for where I was... I can watch the next episode, old UI left me where I was as if the remote device was my home and could easily go to next episode.

Speaking of leaving me where I was, I could set up recordings on a remote device. I don't seem to be able to do that now at all, I keep dropping back to home TiVo.

There are also many places I think pressing Play should work but is silently ignored.
Page Up/Down doesn't always work where it seems it should.

I like the episode strip, but feels buggy...... you have to select a program to get the strip to show up, then if you move around a bit, it will collapse - seemingly randomly, but can be reliably on a specific program, or go back up to the filter list and the strip goes away as well, in either case, have to select on a program to activate again - I leave it off for a uniform experience but would like it on all the time.

Bug? Sometimes have to hit select on Continue Watching (most notably after page up, but also seems occasionally random), normally moving cursor up to Continue Watching opens the strip.

Is there a how to - tips/tricks/shortcuts/differences/description for Hydra?
I did find the guide
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf

I am interested in these comments you made, not clear about some of it but would like to learn what I may be missing as easier:
buffer access is a single click - ?
captions on and off - assume you mean here Info + Select, I used to right click to get to this option, so fewer presses now, but have to find the info button 
getting lists of upcoming Wishlist programs - still looking for this

Overall I am impressed, like it, keeping it, but still getting used to it...


----------



## tenthplanet

Did the Hydra update, took about 5 minutes to get used to it, I like it. No problems yet.


----------



## Wayne Hutchinson

Over all I like the Hydra interface; it seems more refined with better information presented logically.

The one negative, the picture is Softer, had to increase Color by 1 and change Gamma from 2.1 to 2.2 to somewhat compensate on my Vizio P75.

Suspect it has to do with the interface implementation causing the change.


----------



## hapster85

RoamioJeff said:


> Well said.
> 
> Sometimes I scratch my head over the widespread tendency in recent years to re-skin products and OS's with UIs reminiscent of the Fisher-Price look.


I don't see where there's anything "Fischer Price" about new TiVo UI. It looks and feels very modern and intuitive to me. It only took a few minutes to learn, which I think is testament to how well it's laid out. And this is from a 50 year old, who's usual first reaction to change is to grumble and moan and call it stupid.


----------



## RoamioJeff

hapster85 said:


> I don't see where there's anything "Fischer Price" about new TiVo UI. It looks and feels very modern and intuitive to me. It only took a few minutes to learn, which I think is testament to how well it's laid out. And this is from a 50 year old, who's usual first reaction to change is to grumble and moan and call it stupid.


Well, I'm younger than you and rarely grumble about anything. But in this case they removed functionality and rearranged the eye candy (or layout, as you indicate).


----------



## tim_m

Fisher Price was Windows XP not Hydra at all.


----------



## hapster85

RoamioJeff said:


> Well, I'm younger than you and rarely grumble about anything. But in this case they removed functionality and rearranged the eye candy (or layout, as you indicate).


I would assume the missing functionality is the live guide? I was never a fan of it, so I didn't use it, but the up arrow serves a similar purpose, albeit in a different format. Although I can see where that would be less than ideal for someone who liked the live guide. Perhaps it will make a comeback, with so many unhappy with it's disappearance. Is there something else missing that I haven't noticed?



tim_m said:


> Fisher Price was Windows XP not Hydra at all.


XP was more Teletubbies.


----------



## lpwcomp

hapster85 said:


> I would assume the missing functionality is the live guide? I was never a fan of it, so I didn't use it, but the up arrow serves a similar purpose, albeit in a different format. Although I can see where that would be less than ideal for someone who liked the live guide. Perhaps it will make a comeback, with so many unhappy with it's disappearance. Is there something else missing that I haven't noticed?


The ability to transfer is a big one.


----------



## JoeKustra

I upgraded one of my basic Roamio boxes last night. Impressions: very nice display. It has a much modern look. No problems finding things which may be due to the UI change recently. I could use it.

After playing with it for about an hour, I followed the removal procedure. I don't really need it and am quite happy with 20.7.4 (bugs and all). I'm waiting for a sale on the new Mini. I may change my mind again.


----------



## RoamioJeff

lpwcomp said:


> The ability to transfer is a big one.


Yep, for me it's *the* big one.

For the life of me I cannot understand why they cannot re-skin a UI without messing with major functionality.


----------



## RichB

*UI Navigation is a regression but OK*
Most of the UI is just different but not superior.

The old UI was more consistent and easier to navigate.

*Old UI:*

Lists are vertical
Selecting and item transition to another vertical list. This maximizes the choices in each menu.

*New UI:*

Lists are vertical but options within lists are horizontal.
Scrolling right and left is required. IMPO, right/left scrolling is less intuitive.
Overall, It appears the Hydra is attempting to model the UI closer to Netflix where down is categories, right/left is choices with categories, and shows are represented by large icons.

There is sensible when there are vast selection of titles and the images are useful in identifying a title.
However, in *My Shows*, this is not a good choice since user knows the shows and wants to find the known item.
The old UI is better in that it is quicker and easier to review *My Shows* (emphasis on *My*). The icon on the right confirms the proper show.

- Rich


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

RichB said:


> Scrolling right and left is required. IMPO, right/left scrolling is less intuitive.


To be fair, it's not required; it's just the default option. One of the first things I did was turn it off. Now I just have vertical lists, as before (although now individual shows and folders aren't mixed in together; it's all folders).


----------



## moyekj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To be fair, it's not required; it's just the default option. One of the first things I did was turn it off. Now I just have vertical lists, as before (although now individual shows and folders aren't mixed in together; it's all folders).


 Everything being a folder is a regression. Before I could just navigate to an ungrouped title and click play to start play, or clear to delete. Now there are extra presses to do the same even with the Hydrated vertical list.


----------



## samccfl99

moyekj said:


> Everything being a folder is a regression. Before I could just navigate to an ungrouped title and click play to start play, or clear to delete. Now there are extra presses to do the same even with the Hydrated vertical list.


That's so dumb! What is in their heads? But it does show the recording count and then you would be able to hit Play and it would start at the last (and only one), right? I would love to see and play with it, but not without keeping my recordings on downgrade...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

moyekj said:


> Everything being a folder is a regression. Before I could just navigate to an ungrouped title and click play to start play, or clear to delete. Now there are extra presses to do the same even with the Hydrated vertical list.


I agree. Apparently the reason for it is so the left-right scrolling feature could be added, but I prefer the old way.


samccfl99 said:


> That's so dumb! What is in their heads? But it does show the recording count and then you would be able to hit Play and it would start at the last (and only one), right? I would love to see and play with it, but not without keeping my recordings...


No, you can no longer play a folder's contents...you have to go into the folder and select an episode.


----------



## tngiloy

I was able to fix the problems I was having with Hydra on my Roamio OTA and Mini yesterday!! After spending an hour with Tivo support and resetting/restarting/unplugging and sacrificing a live chicken (just kidding PETA) I decided to 'downgrade' to the original firmware. For me the 'upgrade' to Hydra was a downgrade. My channel guide would screw up for no reason and could only be fixed by going into 'options' and changing to 'all' and then back. Thanks again to Tony for the work around, the WAF was beginning to wear thin. Now I can hit enter/last and toggle back and forth between channels on my Mini, and the channel guide is stable on both boxes.
Congratulations to all of you who are able to use Hydra without problems. I actually did like the looks of Hydra better, but keeping it would be like buying a new car because I liked its looks better, but wondering every time I put the key in whether it would start or not. I'll keep the old one that works, thank you very much.
I did ask Tivo if they would send a new Hydra download just in case the one I got some how got a bad copy or it didn't download correctly, but they said that was not an option.(?)


----------



## RoamioJeff

All I can say is that I'm so glad I read all the comments here before not upgrading to this.

Thank you very much, beta testers


----------



## BHyde

This question goes to Bolt users who had problems getting apps such as Netflix and Amazon up and running - does the Hydra upgrade cause problems again with getting access to these apps? And if I don't like Hydra and do the downgrade, will that problem come back? Does anyone know?


----------



## Rkkeller

I know this thread is for opinions, but keep in mind this is an OPTIONAL update so you don't have to use it if you don't want.

I love it and a LOT of what I see people complaining about or missing is really due to the things they want to do that the majority never even do or know about. I saw some people complaining about things in roughly 17 years of owing a TiVo I never did or a few things I didn't even know what they were talking about. So obvious no mass appeal type things.


----------



## Rkkeller

BHyde said:


> This question goes to Bolt users who had problems getting apps such as Netflix and Amazon up and running - does the Hydra upgrade cause problems again with getting access to these apps? And if I don't like Hydra and do the downgrade, will that problem come back? Does anyone know?


I can only speak about the apps, but they all work fine for me. Majority of the Hydra problems are on the minis from what I can see.


----------



## RichB

*IMO: My Shows is difficult to use*
Fundamentally, this interface is distracting and difficult to navigate.
Here is my reasoning:

*My Shows Smart Strip is a distraction and inefficient.* 
When selecting My Shows, the large icons "Smart Strip" presents a very large icons which are distracting and never seem to present anything that I want to select. When selecting My Shows, the list of shows should be displayed. 
Recommendation: Allows the Smart Strip to be disabled.
*My Shows Smart Strip Navigation Using Right is a dead end.*
Right Select from My Shows, goes to the Smart stip. From there right/left scrolls, up returns. This is no symmetrical. 
Recommendation: Down should proceed to the My Shows list.
Better Recommendation: My Shows Right should perform a select. Preferably, with the Smart Bar disabled.
*My Shows List shifting is difficult to read and disruptive.*
The current UI horizontal menu is scrolled as you move through the list. As a result, on one more show is displayed. The highlighting of the current show is visually disruptive changing he item to inverted and font size. The constant shifting of the display requires reorientation. The filter selected scrolls off the screen and that information is now lost. 
Recommendation: Maintain the ALL SHOWS menu in place and fixed. When using Down, maintain the item list when progressing Up/Down through shows. Move the highlight NOT THE LIST. Do not change the size of the font when highlighting as it also shifts the list and creates disorientation.
*My Shows List is hard to parse.* 
The old UI included an icon on the left for recoding, going away, Folder (multiple shows). Left icons are useful and make the list much easier to parse. 
Also the column based Date was also helpful in identifying the day and date of the show. Much was lost in this view which is the most important list in the system for those who do not watch Live. The very purpose of a TiVo 
Recommendation: Provide a grid view / Column based option which restores the Old UI functionality including: Icon's on the left, day, and date of the last recording.
- Rich


----------



## RichB

Rkkeller said:


> I know this thread is for opinions, but keep in mind this is an OPTIONAL update so you don't have to use it if you don't want.
> 
> I love it and a LOT of what I see people complaining about or missing is really due to the things they want to do that the majority never even do or know about. I saw some people complaining about things in roughly 17 years of owing a TiVo I never did or a few things I didn't even know what they were talking about. So obvious no mass appeal type things.


IMO, this thread is for constructive criticism. So for each issue, I provide a recommendation.
I am used to beta testing and Hydra is a beta. There are a number of items that make it difficult and in some cases unpleasant to use.

The old UI has been refined with user input over a decade. Much of that seems to have been ignored. I have been supplying my parents with TiVo's since inception. I am sorry to say that my parents would find Hydra unusable.

- Rich


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

When Ted said it was up to developers to provide HDR support, it seemed like we were missing part of the puzzle. But now it makes sense. In case this was missed, HDR is built into Hydra (at least). Updated apps needed to support it.

Tivo Bolt now supports HDR? (REC 2020) according to Tivo Ted Malone


----------



## atmuscarella

Rkkeller said:


> I saw some people complaining about things in roughly 17 years of owing a TiVo I never did or a few things I didn't even know what they were talking about. So obvious no mass appeal type things.


Your statement is amusing. The fact you don't know something doesn't mean it doesn't have mass appeal it only means you didn't know about it.


----------



## CharlesH

tngiloy said:


> Congratulations to all of you who are able to use Hydra without problems. I actually did like the looks of Hydra better, but keeping it would be like buying a new car because I liked its looks better, but wondering every time I put the key in whether it would start or not.


Put a key in a slot to start a car? Haven't had a car with a slot for an ignition key in years. The car detects the key in my pocket, and I push a Start button. Isn't using a key in an ignition slot like having to walk up to a TV and turn a dial to select a channel?


----------



## samccfl99

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, you can no longer play a folder's contents...you have to go into the folder and select an episode.


Even dumber still. So that is gone, Play All is gone, Live Guide and on and on and on. It's now really just a glorified X1 that buffers all the tuners and has six of them (Pro/+ versions)...

Of course I basically use my tivo AS A DVR, like it was intended to be!


----------



## Barnstormer

Skimming through all of this makes me think I am smart to not get Hydra soon, but wait a while. . My Tivo Roamio OTA is working well so why fix what isn't broken?

But, I do want to thank all of you who are on the bleeding edge.


----------



## RoamioJeff

CharlesH said:


> Put a key in a slot to start a car? Haven't had a car with a slot for an ignition key in years. The car detects the key in my pocket, and I push a Start button. Isn't using a key in an ignition slot like having to walk up to a TV and turn a dial to select a channel?


Misses. The. Point.


----------



## hairyblue

I've had the new interface for a week. I'm not a fan. I thought the old Tivo menu was easier and cleaner looking to use. But I may just be getting old and don't want to learn new things. lol

I haven't read all this thread but I will put in my thoughts about the Wishlist. I have two-- one for Sci/Fi fantasy and another for Science. The problem with the Wishlist is that I have 25 shows/episodes in that folder. They will list as S9 E43 "Working in Paradise" and the next thing on list is S2 E1 "Submairines, beakmania &digestion" They don't say what shows this are, just the name of the episode and you get a picture on the right that rarely has the name of the show. So this is no help. I will go down the list trying to figure out what show that could be.


----------



## TonyD79

RichB said:


> *IMO: My Shows is difficult to use*
> Fundamentally, this interface is distracting and difficult to navigate.
> Here is my reasoning:
> 
> *My Shows Smart Strip is a distraction and inefficient.*
> When selecting My Shows, the large icons "Smart Strip" presents a very large icons which are distracting and never seem to present anything that I want to select. When selecting My Shows, the list of shows should be displayed.
> Recommendation: Allows the Smart Strip to be disabled.
> *My Shows Smart Strip Navigation Using Right is a dead end.*
> Right Select from My Shows, goes to the Smart stip. From there right/left scrolls, up returns. This is no symmetrical.
> Recommendation: Down should proceed to the My Shows list.
> Better Recommendation: My Shows Right should perform a select. Preferably, with the Smart Bar disabled.
> *My Shows List shifting is difficult to read and disruptive.*
> The current UI horizontal menu is scrolled as you move through the list. As a result, on one more show is displayed. The highlighting of the current show is visually disruptive changing he item to inverted and font size. The constant shifting of the display requires reorientation. The filter selected scrolls off the screen and that information is now lost.
> Recommendation: Maintain the ALL SHOWS menu in place and fixed. When using Down, maintain the item list when progressing Up/Down through shows. Move the highlight NOT THE LIST. Do not change the size of the font when highlighting as it also shifts the list and creates disorientation.
> *My Shows List is hard to parse.*
> The old UI included an icon on the left for recoding, going away, Folder (multiple shows). Left icons are useful and make the list much easier to parse.
> Also the column based Date was also helpful in identifying the day and date of the show. Much was lost in this view which is the most important list in the system for those who do not watch Live. The very purpose of a TiVo
> Recommendation: Provide a grid view / Column based option which restores the Old UI functionality including: Icon's on the left, day, and date of the last recording.
> - Rich


Instead of complaining, hit the A button and get a configuration you like better.

Just because you make a post longer doesn't mean you are more right.


----------



## RichB

TonyD79 said:


> Instead of complaining, hit the A button and get a configuration you like better.
> 
> Just because you make a post longer doesn't mean you are more right.


Nothing posted is alterable using the A key.

If you don't want to read the post or recommendations that's fine.

It is not about being right or wrong. Either the issue described is valid or not and if valid does the recommendation improve the product or not. Hopefully, TiVo folks monitor these threads and can view the comments dispassionately for the good of the product.

- Rich


----------



## TonyD79

RichB said:


> Nothing posted is alterable using the A key.
> 
> If you don't want to read the post or recommendations that's fine.
> 
> It is not about being right or wrong. Either the issue described is valid or not and if valid does the recommendation improve the product or not. Hopefully, TiVo folks monitor these threads and can view the comments dispassionately for the good of the product.
> 
> - Rich


I've read it multiple times and it makes no sense. The strip for My Shows are the shows you recently watched or are in the midst of watching. They are functional. So I thought you were talking about once you drill down because that is configurable.

Since your post makes no sense, maybe because of terminology misuse, you can go on complaining. I won't try to help since you don't seem to want help.


----------



## RichB

TonyD79 said:


> I've read it multiple times and it makes no sense. The strip for My Shows are the shows you recently watched or are in the midst of watching. They are functional. So I thought you were talking about once you drill down because that is configurable.
> 
> Since your post makes no sense, maybe because of terminology misuse, you can go on complaining. I won't try to help since you don't seem to want help.


If you want to quote a specific item, I could possibly better explain. 
If you want to deride my post, that's your choice, but I agree, you have nothing useful to add.

- Rich


----------



## ADG

TonyD79 said:


> I've read it multiple times and it makes no sense. The strip for My Shows are the shows you recently watched or are in the midst of watching. They are functional.


I have to disagree. I not only don't see them as functional, I see them as intrusive and annoying. Personally, I prefer plain text and would welcome an option to defeat all images on the My Shows screen.


----------



## RichB

ADG said:


> I have to disagree. I not only don't see them as functional, I see them as intrusive and annoying. Personally, I prefer plain text and would welcome an option to defeat all images on the My Shows screen.


Here is an illustration of the wasted space from the default landing place from My Shows.










- Rich


----------



## aaronwt

iF you filled that space up then the UI would be too cluttered.


----------



## RichB

Here is a picture of the episode strip (ON) default behavior:









Notice that each item has the same image and only 3 items are shown. Yikes.
Here is a picture of Episode Strip OFF List:










This is well designed screen that contains:

The active Video screen
A left justified list view
Multiple columns
Show Icon
Show detail
I would prefer a My Shows behaved like the Episode Strip Off window.

- Rich


----------



## RichB

aaronwt said:


> iF you filled that space up then the UI would be too cluttered.


 Not necessarily.

This screen is not too cluttered and very useful.










- Rich


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

RichB said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> This screen is not too cluttered and very useful.
> 
> View attachment 31468
> 
> 
> - Rich


And roughly half of it is empty space...


----------



## RichB

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And roughly half of it is empty space...


There would not be empty space if there were more episodes. The current My Shows wastes space regardless of the number of shows.

If My Shows had an option for this type of multi-column/preview list there would very little wasted space. There would be a show preview available during scroll and much more data. The text would not shift when new items are selected.

The Gen3 interface and iPad implement this style of interface and folks seemed to like it.

- Rich


----------



## RichB

*Hydra Search - Minor Heading Suggestion*

The Hydra Search window is well laid out.








The list uses the whole screen, highlighting does not scroll, contains a preview and program details.

The "Create a WishList for ST" above is not quite accurate since you can create a One Pass.
What comes next when you select an item can be: Create a OnePass, Cast, May Also Like, All Episodes, and Upcoming. None of these is a WishList search.

This WishList title also scrolls of the screen. It could be removed and search string moved to the Title bar.
In this example: SEARCH for ST.

- Rich


----------



## solutionsetc

That's not a title/heading, but a selectable item. Move the selection to it and you will get a wishlist.


----------



## RichB

solutionsetc said:


> That's not a title/heading, but a selectable item. Move the selection to it and you will get a wishlist.


Thanks, I see that now.

- Rich


----------



## MighTiVo

RichB said:


> View attachment 31467
> 
> 
> This is well designed screen that contains:
> 
> The active Video screen
> A left justified list view
> Multiple columns
> Show Icon
> Show detail
> I would prefer a My Shows behaved like the Episode Strip Off window.
> 
> - Rich


I was going to post similar. This screen layout is nice, My shows has a lot of wasted space and would be much better if it used this layout.


----------



## TonyD79

ADG said:


> I have to disagree. I not only don't see them as functional, I see them as intrusive and annoying. Personally, I prefer plain text and would welcome an option to defeat all images on the My Shows screen.


Those two items are not mutually exclusive. Functional means they work. It does not mean they are optimal.


----------



## TonyD79

You guys know that if the data is there that you need, there is no wasted space.


----------



## RichB

TonyD79 said:


> You guys know that if the data is there that you need, there is no wasted space.


Of course, that is why I advocate for restoring the data from the Gen3 My Shows list view.
The Hydra interface has removed that data.

The My Shows list is inconsistent in its behavior from other column based lists found in the UI. The elements exist within Hydra to improve it and provide a consistent interface.

- Rich


----------



## TonyD79

RichB said:


> Of course, that is why I advocate for restoring the data from the Gen3 My Shows list view.
> The Hydra interface has removed that data.
> 
> The My Shows list is inconsistent in its behavior from other column based lists found in the UI. The elements exist within Hydra to improve it and provide a consistent interface.
> 
> - Rich


I agree that there are a few inconsistencies but not as many or as large as you portray. There were plenty more in the old GUI. There are few refinements I would do, as well. For example, I would keep the banner on the screen when you scroll down under things like ALL SHOWS so you can see where you are but that is nit-picking.

However, I do NOT think that the blank space NEEDS to be used. There is enough to do what you are trying to do at that time. I don't need the clutter to use the interface. In fact, I thought the old UI was too cluttered and truncated too many things because of the clutter.


----------



## RichB

TonyD79 said:


> I agree that there are a few inconsistencies but not as many or as large as you portray. There were plenty more in the old GUI. There are few refinements I would do, as well. For example, I would keep the banner on the screen when you scroll down under things like ALL SHOWS so you can see where you are but that is nit-picking.
> 
> However, I do NOT think that the blank space NEEDS to be used. There is enough to do what you are trying to do at that time. I don't need the clutter to use the interface. In fact, I thought the old UI was too cluttered and truncated too many things because of the clutter.


Since this is "what do your think" thread there are no wrong answers.
Of course, if you include removed as truncated, then the new UI truncates many more 

- Rich


----------



## TonyD79

RichB said:


> Since this is "what do your think" thread there are no wrong answers.
> Of course, if you include removed as truncated, then the new UI truncates many more
> 
> - Rich


I do not. Truncated meant truncated text. Don't twist what I am saying. You cram more stuff on the screen and you have to shorten fields.

Clean and focused works. Rather than everything on one screen. I hated the two column method of the Playlist on the old GUI but if you removed the left list, you lost functionality.


----------



## RichB

TonyD79 said:


> In fact, I thought the old UI was too cluttered and truncated too many things because of the clutter.


What other things were truncated besides text?



TonyD79 said:


> I do not. Truncated meant truncated text. Don't twist what I am saying. You cram more stuff on the screen and you have to shorten fields.
> 
> Clean and focused works. Rather than everything on one screen. I hated the two column method of the Playlist on the old GUI but if you removed the left list, you lost functionality.


There is plenty of space to add columns retain data without clutter.










The episode list is works very well.









As does the search









Here is an example of a cluttered screen:









- Rich


----------



## aaronwt

RichB said:


> Here is a picture of the episode strip (ON) default behavior:
> View attachment 31466
> 
> 
> Notice that each item has the same image and only 3 items are shown. Yikes.
> Here is a picture of Episode Strip OFF List:
> 
> View attachment 31467
> 
> 
> This is well designed screen that contains:
> 
> The active Video screen
> A left justified list view
> Multiple columns
> Show Icon
> Show detail
> I would prefer a My Shows behaved like the Episode Strip Off window.
> 
> - Rich


Most of the shows in my list show different pics for each episode. I never looked close at the VanHelsing epsiode strip though. I'll need to take a closer look.


----------



## RoamioJeff

Well, we had better work towards consensus, as TiVo is likely monitoring this thread.


----------



## MighTiVo

RichB said:


> *Hydra Search - Minor Heading Suggestion*
> 
> The Hydra Search window is well laid out.
> View attachment 31470
> 
> The list uses the whole screen, highlighting does not scroll, contains a preview and program details.
> 
> - Rich


I agree somewhat - BUT I don't like the fact that when you enter the Search screen, the first thing you have to do to create a wishlist search is Right - Right - Right - Right - Right

Following other screen behavior it seems Wishlist should be a C button function to change the "filter" function


----------



## samccfl99

RichB said:


> Here is an example of a cluttered screen:
> View attachment 31510
> 
> 
> - Rich


That is because it is a 30+++ year old Stupid Grid style guide...


----------



## MighTiVo

aaronwt said:


> Most of the shows in my list show different pics for each episode. I never looked close at the VanHelsing epsiode strip though. I'll need to take a closer look.


I gave up on episode strip - hopefully just a bug that will be resolved - it seems to randomly go away when I move up and down in My Shows (sometimes open, sometimes Select to open) and it is more annoying to come and go then just be gone all the time.

I was also thinking it might be useful to have D toggle most screens to display these icons/strips as a uniform method to enable or disable graphics vs txt lists.


----------



## MighTiVo

samccfl99 said:


> That is because it is a 30+++ year old Stupid Grid style guide...


Is there a better example of how to see many shows on many channels over a period of time in a single view?

Many stations have similar alternative programming at the same time of day, and prime-time generally has all the top shows. 
What better way is there for a single view of a large group like this?


----------



## MighTiVo

I still like Hydra, don't want to go back, but the more I use it, the more frustrated I get with Continue Watching getting in the way of getting to a show.

Of course I am frustrated with the change of moving one of my major workflows (Devices) out of My Shows and only available as a filter. For me hitting TiVo twice to go to My Shows defaulting to last filter used getting dumped back on Devices , then Down Right to return to All Shows is a pain.

In addition to the default filter being last used which seems on paper to be a good plan for most, the requirement to be one level down from top to use Left and Right is a major mistake in my opinion.

i am thinking that Continue Watching may have been better off as a "filter" like All Shows/Paused/TV Series//Movies/Suggestions
Which would likely be a similar list as Paused, but also include TV Series to view the next episode and these two lists are "filters"

Of course options make programming and use more complicated, but perhaps this should be an option to have it on top or as a filter.


----------



## samccfl99

MighTiVo said:


> Is there a better example of how to see many shows on many channels over a period of time in a single view?


Yes, it is called KNOWING WHAT YOU GENERALLY WATCH!!! 

150+ 1P's here...I know what I want to watch...

Maybe some of us will have a nice EASTER present...


----------



## RichB

MighTiVo said:


> I agree somewhat - BUT I don't like the fact that when you enter the Search screen, the first thing you have to do to create a wishlist search is Right - Right - Right - Right - Right
> 
> Following other screen behavior it seems Wishlist should be a C button function to change the "filter" function


Originally, I thought that create a wish list was a header but if that is what you are looking for. 
You can just start searching if you are looking for a program and that works well.

Wish list is uses a more inclusive matching scheme.

- Rich


----------



## MighTiVo

samccfl99 said:


> Yes, it is called KNOWING WHAT YOU GENERALLY WATCH!!!


Ok, shows where you are coming from with this idiotic and condescending response.

Just to make sure I have this right.... your answer to a "Stupid Grid style guide" is knowledge of every new show added or cancelled and knowledge of every special event, and new release movie. Not to mention someone with a new TiVo trying to build their collection of One Passes....

Apparently I misunderstood the complaint about the grid thinking you had a better idea....


----------



## MighTiVo

RichB said:


> Originally, I thought that create a wish list was a header but if that is what you are looking for.
> You can just start searching if you are looking for a program and that works well.
> 
> Wish list is uses a more inclusive matching scheme.
> 
> - Rich


Thanks, yes I did realize that it was not a header. I was thinking that the options to create specific
Title Keywords/Keywords/Actor/Director/Category were similar to "filter" functions that other screens use C to switch.

It seems to me that it would make more sense to use C instead of using the directional buttons as if you had a mouse to move to another place on the screen to click an option. Using the C button to switch from generic "Search" to "Wishlist Search" seems to be more reasonable.

The Show Wishlists is another issue.
_Right - Right - Right - Right - Right - Down_

Could be replaced with B perhaps?* 
EDIT :* Found a (secret?) shortcut _Skip_ jumps to Create a Wishlist Search


----------



## RichB

MighTiVo said:


> Thanks, yes I did realize that it was not a header. I was thinking that the options to create specific
> Title Keywords/Keywords/Actor/Director/Category were similar to "filter" functions that other screens use C to switch.
> 
> It seems to me that it would make more sense to use C instead of using the directional buttons as if you had a mouse to move to another place on the screen to click an option. Using the C button to switch from generic "Search" to "Wishlist Search" seems to be more reasonable.
> 
> The Show Wishlists is another issue.
> _Right - Right - Right - Right - Right - Down_
> 
> Could be replaced with B perhaps?*
> EDIT :* Found a (secret?) shortcut _Skip_ jumps to Create a Wishlist Search


It seems like Create a WishList sub-search item is not needed.
If searching for a program, it is either found or not. If found, then when selected, a list of choices can be presented that are appropriate. If the show is not upcoming, create a wish list. If upcoming, create a One Pass.

What am I missing?

- Rich


----------



## oryan_dunn

RichB said:


> It seems like Create a WishList sub-search item is not needed.
> If searching for a program, it is either found or not. If found, then when selected, a list of choices can be presented that are appropriate. If the show is not upcoming, create a wish list. If upcoming, create a One Pass.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> - Rich


You can create wishlists on words as well. So I can create one for IndyCar that would get the races, but also get behind the scenes shows or other IndyCar related programming that doesn't have the exact title "IndyCar Racing".

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

RichB said:


> What other things were truncated besides text?
> 
> There is plenty of space to add columns retain data without clutter.
> 
> View attachment 31506
> 
> 
> The episode list is works very well.
> View attachment 31507
> 
> 
> As does the search
> View attachment 31508
> 
> 
> Here is an example of a cluttered screen:
> View attachment 31510
> 
> 
> - Rich


In every example you showed, the pertinent information is there and nothing more. Clutter does not equate to a full screen. Clutter is extraneous or unnecessary information. Blank space is not an offense. Having too much data or extraneous data is an offense.

A full screen guide is not clutter. It is pertinent information.

You seem to think that if there is screen space you have to fill it when it can actually confuse things.


----------



## TonyD79

samccfl99 said:


> That is because it is a 30+++ year old Stupid Grid style guide...


Yes. Because the live guide doesn't fill the screen.

Suuuuure.


----------



## TonyD79

samccfl99 said:


> Yes, it is called KNOWING WHAT YOU GENERALLY WATCH!!!
> 
> 150+ 1P's here...I know what I want to watch...
> 
> Maybe some of us will have a nice EASTER present...


Stop. Just stop. Use it your way. We will use it our way. Some of us actually are open to new things and not closed minded about "what we want to watch." Or use guides to see what we want to watch in the future.


----------



## MighTiVo

RichB said:


> It seems like Create a WishList sub-search item is not needed.
> If searching for a program, it is either found or not. If found, then when selected, a list of choices can be presented that are appropriate. If the show is not upcoming, create a wish list. If upcoming, create a One Pass.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> - Rich


Using the generic Search instead of Wishlist Search doesn't offer the ability to select or combine criteria, it defaults to a generic Keyword search. The other criteria include limiting the search to Title Keywords, Actor, Director, and Category and creating combinations of same.

After a generic Search you must go back after creating the generic Search to Wishlists, select the wishlist, and Edit Search Terms to add anything or change the generic Keyword to a specific category.

For example, a Generic Search choosing an Actor puts their name in as a Keyword instead of as Actor criteria. This may or may not be what you are looking for.

I find that most of my WishLists end up working best with combined criteria to limit extraneous results.


----------



## RoamioJeff

samccfl99 said:


> That is because it is a 30+++ year old Stupid Grid style guide...


Full Stop. There is nothing "stupid" about a grid guide. It provides information in an efficient and useable format. And it is certainly more useful that a bunch of big blobby tiles or pictographs.


----------



## RichB

TonyD79 said:


> In every example you showed, the pertinent information is there and nothing more. Clutter does not equate to a full screen. Clutter is extraneous or unnecessary information. Blank space is not an offense. Having too much data or extraneous data is an offense.
> 
> A full screen guide is not clutter. It is pertinent information.
> 
> You seem to think that if there is screen space you have to fill it when it can actually confuse things.


This is the "TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface reviews and comments thread".

I think your confusing this thread with an Argument clinic:
monty python paid for argument video - Bing video

- Rich


----------



## MighTiVo

TonyD79 said:


> In every example you showed, the pertinent information is there and nothing more. Clutter does not equate to a full screen. Clutter is extraneous or unnecessary information. Blank space is not an offense. Having too much data or extraneous data is an offense.
> 
> A full screen guide is not clutter. It is pertinent information.
> 
> You seem to think that if there is screen space you have to fill it when it can actually confuse things.


My Shows lost info from the HDUI which could be easily added to the empty space following the basic Hydra style guide with the same lower right used for the graphic and detail. (This is actually what the HDUI had as well)

With episode strip turned off, I find the day/date missing to be a major issue losing the ability to easily and quickly know if a recent episode was added. With episode strip turned on, I have to scroll through and view details to see the dates, it is no longer available as a quick glance of a page of shows.

I would like to see a My Shows list that looked like the Hydra show detail screen when episode strip is turned off so it looked similar to the HDUI My Shows but following the Hydra style guide.

I don't like the Continue Watching strip and would like to disable it, BUT the wasted space here could be used to add information like What I would continue watching - new episode? paused episode? In general I very much dislike the My Shows landing and navigation and find no consistency as you move about with strips opening and closing, left and right working on line below Continue to change filters, below that left and right in strip if enabled, the episode strip going away randomly even when enabled, the continue watching strip going away (somewhat) randomly, devices having a "strip" icon view even if episode strip is disabled. Overall I think My Shows is a mess and the wasted space here is an example of how the design could be improved following the style of other Hydra screens which are well laid out.


----------



## Speed103

I remember seeing some mention of people losing audio if they did a skip forward and they were at the end of their live tv buffer. Has that been fixed?


----------



## samccfl99

RoamioJeff said:


> Full Stop. There is nothing "stupid" about a grid guide. It provides information in an efficient and useable format. And it is certainly more useful that a bunch of big blobby tiles or pictographs.


Whoever said anything about wanting Tiles? I never said that. Also it seems to me that from what I read, that you have not upgraded.

And I wish people would stop using the phrase "full stop", considering where it comes from.


----------



## samccfl99

TonyD79 said:


> Stop. Just stop. Use it your way. We will use it our way. Some of us actually are open to new things and not closed minded about "what we want to watch." Or use guides to see what we want to watch in the future.


You usually have informative and interesting posts. Someone has a bee in his bonnet.


----------



## BobCamp1

RichB said:


> This is the "TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface reviews and comments thread".
> 
> I think your confusing this thread with an Argument clinic:
> monty python paid for argument video - Bing video
> 
> - Rich


No, I'm not!


----------



## TonyD79

RichB said:


> This is the "TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface reviews and comments thread".
> 
> I think your confusing this thread with an Argument clinic:
> monty python paid for argument video - Bing video
> 
> - Rich


Interesting from the guy who changed the discussion to be about arguing from discussing the actual idea of clutter and design of the UI.

I don't WANT extra clutter. Simple is better. You want to fill every space on the screen. That is discussing the interface.


----------



## RichB

TonyD79 said:


> Interesting from the guy who changed the discussion to be about arguing from discussing the actual idea of clutter and design of the UI.
> 
> I don't WANT extra clutter. Simple is better. You want to fill every space on the screen. That is discussing the interface.


I posted images of screen that and areas where Hydra interface not as functional as the previous. I have also shown other Hydra screen where have additional information to illustrate that the UI is capable of displaying more data in a useful manner. This is for TiVo and other interested members. It is clearly not for you.

Now, please move along and leave me be.

- Rich


----------



## Charles R

My take... I have used Hydra since the day it was released and outside of the three or so bugs (loss of audio forwarding past the buffer, a channel missing in the guide and loss of audio coming out of "sleep" mode) it's a non event. After the initial half hour I can do what I did before within a few seconds and the experience is 99% the same... I view my recordings. However I will say every so often I find a new feature or way of doing something that I come to appreciate.

Interface wise it's rather difficult to judge as I have spent well over a decade with the previous one so my mind is far from neutral. However the new interface is clearly more modern and offers "elegant" touches that wasn't possible with the old interface. Clearly it has the ability to integrate the DVR's content into the user interface/experience to a much larger degree.

Now whether one prefers a text or graphical based interface this may or may not be seen as favorable. As well as how well one can adjust to a few seconds of change nightly. To a large degree I think only those who have never used TiVo can really judge how good or bad the new interface is. The rest of us have far too much bias... many can't even get over a button press here or there.


----------



## aaronwt

aaronwt said:


> Most of the shows in my list show different pics for each episode. I never looked close at the VanHelsing epsiode strip though. I'll need to take a closer look.





MighTiVo said:


> I gave up on episode strip - hopefully just a bug that will be resolved - it seems to randomly go away when I move up and down in My Shows (sometimes open, sometimes Select to open) and it is more annoying to come and go then just be gone all the time.
> 
> I was also thinking it might be useful to have D toggle most screens to display these icons/strips as a uniform method to enable or disable graphics vs txt lists.


I checked around fifteen shows last night with the episode strip. But out of those only two had repeating pictures. Van Helsing and The Blacklist. The rest had a different picture for each episode.


----------



## RichB

aaronwt said:


> I checked around fifteen shows last night with the episode strip. But out of those only two had repeating pictures. Van Helsing and The Blacklist. The rest had a different picture for each episode.


By gum, most of my show episode specific images. I must of gotten lucky.
This is an example were the episode strip options have merit and likely a constituency.

- Rich


----------



## RoamioJeff

Charles R said:


> My take... I have used Hydra since the day it was released and outside of the three or so bugs (loss of audio forwarding past the buffer, a channel missing in the guide and loss of audio coming out of "sleep" mode) it's a non event. After the initial half hour I can do what I did before within a few seconds and the experience is 99% the same... I view my recordings. However I will say every so often I find a new feature or way of doing something that I come to appreciate.
> 
> Interface wise it's rather difficult to judge as I have spent well over a decade with the previous one so my mind is far from neutral. However the new interface is clearly more modern and offers "elegant" touches that wasn't possible with the old interface. Clearly it has the ability to integrate the DVR's content into the user interface/experience to a much larger degree.
> 
> Now whether one prefers a text or graphical based interface this may or may not be seen as favorable. As well as how well one can adjust to a few seconds of change nightly. To a large degree I think only those who have never used TiVo can really judge how good or bad the new interface is. The rest of us have far too much bias... many can't even get over a button press here or there.


This about more than re-skinning UI or a button press here or there. When core functions are broken, like transfers, that's not a matter of "bias". It's broken functionality and a step backwards.


----------



## idksmy

RoamioJeff said:


> This about more than re-skinning UI or a button press here or there. When core functions are broken, like transfers, that's not a matter of "bias". It's broken functionality and a step backwards.


I highly doubt TiVo considered transfers a 'core function'.

What other 'core functions' are broken?


----------



## zhelder

Hi gang. It’s been a very long time since I posted here, but I’m hoping some of you TiVO gurus can help me. I upgraded to the Hydra interface several days ago, and, for the most part, I like it. But I can’t find two things... the Recently Deleted Shows Folder and the Transfer Show (from one TiVO to another) options. Any hints on where to look? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Mike Waddell

zhelder said:


> Hi gang. It's been a very long time since I posted here, but I'm hoping some of you TiVO gurus can help me. I upgraded to the Hydra interface several days ago, and, for the most part, I like it. But I can't find two things... the Recently Deleted Shows Folder and the Transfer Show (from one TiVO to another) options. Any hints on where to look? Thanks for any info.


Recently deleted shows is at bottom of list of My Shows. Don't know about transfers.. I don't use this function.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## zhelder

Mike Waddell said:


> Recently deleted shows is at bottom of list of My Shows. Don't know about transfers.. I don't use this function.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


Thanks, I just found it after all this time... it's only available under the All Shows category under My Shows.

Kinda makes it hard to find, doesn't it?


----------



## idksmy

zhelder said:


> Kinda makes it hard to find, doesn't it?


No, you and others found it.


----------



## osu1991

zhelder said:


> Hi gang. It's been a very long time since I posted here, but I'm hoping some of you TiVO gurus can help me. I upgraded to the Hydra interface several days ago, and, for the most part, I like it. But I can't find two things... the Recently Deleted Shows Folder and the Transfer Show (from one TiVO to another) options. Any hints on where to look? Thanks for any info.


You have to use TiVo online to transfer shows between boxes using Hydra


----------



## MighTiVo

zhelder said:


> Thanks, I just found it after all this time... it's only available under the All Shows category under My Shows.
> 
> Kinda makes it hard to find, doesn't it?


Took me a while too! Devices moved to filters only, Suggestions is a filter and in some filter lists, Recently Deleted is only in the All Shows list. - ????


----------



## RoamioJeff

zhelder said:


> Hi gang. It's been a very long time since I posted here, but I'm hoping some of you TiVO gurus can help me. I upgraded to the Hydra interface several days ago, and, for the most part, I like it. But I can't find two things... the Recently Deleted Shows Folder and the Transfer Show (from one TiVO to another) options. Any hints on where to look? Thanks for any info.


Transfers is broken under the new interface, especially using pyTivo to transfer to/from a PC.


----------



## Millionaire2K

The only thing I don't like is how the Tivo Suggestions are displayed. It shows the episode name and number instead of the show name. VERY DUMB!!

It should tell me the show names not "S10 E27 Unholy Alliance" yet others do say show name "Through the Wormhole"









And if there is a way to fix this, please let me know. It's not very intuitive.


----------



## MighTiVo

Millionaire2K said:


> The only thing I don't like is how the Tivo Suggestions are displayed. It shows the episode name and number instead of the show name. VERY DUMB!!
> 
> It should tell me the show names not "S10 E27 Unholy Alliance" yet others do say show name "Through the Wormhole"
> 
> And if there is a way to fix this, please let me know. It's not very intuitive.


Good catch, that is a mess. And you didn't show, but the info on right with graphic and description doesn't have the show name either. The Episode Strip version shows the Program Name or graphic, but in the text version it is indeed impossible to determine what the show is.

If you enable the Filter version of Suggestions (A for options) and view Suggestions as a filtered list instead of the list presented from the selection in All Shows, the information seems to be presented properly.


----------



## solutionsetc

MighTiVo said:


> Good catch, that is a mess.


I am always amazed at what falls through the cracks at TiVo (in this case a sink hole).


----------



## JolDC

solutionsetc said:


> I am always amazed at what falls through the cracks at TiVo (in this case a sink hole).


In this specific case it didn't fall through the cracks. It was identified as a bug before release but wasn't considered significant enough to delay the release.


----------



## MighTiVo

JolDC said:


> In this specific case it didn't fall through the cracks. It was identified as a bug before release but wasn't considered significant enough to delay the release.


interesting, no idea what the show is yet apparently too complex for a quick fix? 
Seems strange since they have the same list done right.

There does seem to be a few issues around My Shows/Episode Strip, perhaps it will be a while before we see improvements.


----------



## ohboy710

So apparently in my shows, you can press D to remove the 'large box picture' of the current show. I went through and pressed D over all my shows one by one and was able to get rid of all the pictures. I was so excited to have my simple list again... until one of those same shows recorded again, and the damn picture came back. Ugh, I was so excited I thought I figured out a work-a-round for the pictures. Don't waste your time trying that idea!


----------



## lpwcomp

MighTiVo said:


> interesting, no idea what the show is yet apparently too complex for a quick fix?
> Seems strange since they have the same list done right.


They're obviously treating the suggestions folder like any other folder.


----------



## mdavej

Millionaire2K said:


> The only thing I don't like is how the Tivo Suggestions are displayed. It shows the episode name and number instead of the show name. VERY DUMB!!
> 
> It should tell me the show names not "S10 E27 Unholy Alliance" yet others do say show name "Through the Wormhole"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if there is a way to fix this, please let me know. It's not very intuitive.


I could have sworn I was seeing this on the old UI as well within the past several weeks. Are you sure this isn't just a Rovi screwup that affects everybody?


----------



## Millionaire2K

mdavej said:


> I could have sworn I was seeing this on the old UI as well within the past several weeks. Are you sure this isn't just a Rovi screwup that affects everybody?


2 of my boxes are still using the old UI. No issues.


----------



## MighTiVo

mdavej said:


> I could have sworn I was seeing this on the old UI as well within the past several weeks. Are you sure this isn't just a Rovi screwup that affects everybody?


Keep in mind on Hydra the Suggestions Filter seems to be fine, it is the Suggestions Folder that is poorly displayed.


----------



## SandiMacD

After reading 23 pages of this thread/forum I am jumping in hoping it wasn't covered in the pages I missed. My Roamio OTA just arrived last night. I plan to cut the cord from Frontier Fios TV next month. What a shock to see a bewildering UI after setting up my new Tivo. It's like a dear friend of mine showed up on my doorstep with a freakish facelift that has hidden her eyes, nose and mouth. But I know they have to exist somewhere so I keep looking!

I was a fan of the Live Guide because I really enjoy TCM. A few years back Tivo changed the MOVIE search so it no longer displayed results for 3 & 4 star movies. Instead it moved to displaying by categories in various formats. So I reverted to using the Live Guide every Sunday and I scroll through TCM (and PBS) to locate 3-4 star movies and specials I am interested in.

So now with the Roamio OTA Hydra the MOVIE search results are ALL streaming options. None of them I found today were OTA. The only way I could find any OTA movies was to launch the Live Guide and scroll through all of the OTA channels which took a lot of time. AM I MISSING SOMETHING? Is there a way to find upcoming OTA movies instead of the streaming and app movies that incur a fee? Maybe I will have to buy a paper or a TV Guide again?

The same with TV shows. I typed in a few titles of what we watch on our OTA channels and results took me to Amazon or Vulu (?) or some streaming thing that incurs a fee.

Second is the TRANSFER option. I have a Premiere on Frontier FIOS and the Roamio on OTA. I want to transfer my Premiere's recorded TCM movies over to the Roamio so they will be there when I drop my Frontier service. I went to Tivo online and was able to do that until about 9pm tonight. Then the Tivo Online site went down (would not load in any browser) until around 10:30 PM. IS THIS A COMMON OCCURRENCE? (Difficulty in accessing Tivo online during certain hours?)

Lastly I want to say THANK YOU!! I have spent the day backing out of menus by hitting the TIVO button on my remote so I can get to the home screen so that I can get to another menu. My thumb was plum worn out trying to use the left arrow and getting nowhere. I even tried 2 other of my Tivo remotes. I never noticed the new remote BACK button, likely due to my cataracts/vision problems. Needless to say, I am one happy camper not having to restart my journey every time from the Tivo Home screen!! (Yes, I do miss having Tivo's How To Videos that were automatically available on my newly purchased Tivo.)

Right now I am dealing with sensory overload. This is going to take some getting used to. I don't plan on streaming, I was just looking for my familiar Tivo UI to record OTA free. Being visually impaired isn't helping but thankfully it seems that I am not alone in figuring this out.


----------



## MighTiVo

lpwcomp said:


> They're obviously treating the suggestions folder like any other folder.


Good observation, led me to check my Wishlist Folder.
There is no way to tell what the program is unless you have the Episode Strip enabled their either.

Also when checking my wishlist I found a slight wording change in Wishlist recording options.

On the HDUI 
_Record only in HD_ Yes/No
This reads to me: 
Yes: Get only HD
No: Get HD or SD

On Hydra 
_Record in HD Yes/No_
This reads to me: 
Yes: Get only HD
No: Get only SD 

Functionally it seems to operate the same in HDUI or Hydra even though the wording changed.


----------



## aphoid

Would it be possible to pin this thread to the top for now?


----------



## JoeKustra

aphoid said:


> Would it be possible to pin this thread to the top for now?


It's averaging 25 posts per day, just over one per hour. I wouldn't worry about it dropping down until all the bugs are fixed.


----------



## SandiMacD

I spent another 2 hours today and found the sub menus for determining what source to record and search in. So now I can find OTA movies and shows to watch and record. 

I think I am going to like this new UI.


----------



## oscarfish

I was wondering if newly purchased Roamio OTAs would come with Hydra (well, I knew they eventually would, I didn't know if it had started already). Guess the answer is yes, unfortunately for me.

My understanding is that user initiated "upgrades" to Hydra can be undone, but with loss of previously recorded programs. Can units originally shipped with Hydra be undone too?


----------



## Phil_C

oscarfish said:


> My understanding is that user initiated "upgrades" to Hydra can be undone, but with loss of previously recorded programs. Can units originally shipped with Hydra be undone too?


TiVo_Ted said that a new Bolt Vox can be converted to Gen3. So my guess is that this would also work on a Roamio that ships with Hydra.

What a difference!


----------



## SandiMacD

Can someone direct me to how to undo Hydra?


----------



## idksmy

There's a thread here.


----------



## cwoody222

I'm a bit behind in reading but has it been posted about the Mini (non-Vox) suddenly getting Picture-in-Picture functionality in the guide?

Works with live tv (any channel, not what's turned on the host) and recorded shows.


----------



## ajwees41

cwoody222 said:


> I'm a bit behind in reading but has it been posted about the Mini (non-Vox) suddenly getting Picture-in-Picture functionality in the guide?
> 
> Works with live tv (any channel, not what's turned on the host) and recorded shows.
> 
> View attachment 31604


that's hydra


----------



## JoeKustra

ajwees41 said:


> that's hydra


Works without Hydra also. For at least four years.


----------



## cwoody222

JoeKustra said:


> Works without Hydra also. For at least four years.


On a Mini? I didn't think the minis supported PIP. Or is it just supported in the Guide, and not the rest of the UI?

(Sorry, I always have my PIP turned off on both my Mini and Roamio so they're consistent with each other)


----------



## idksmy

JoeKustra said:


> Works without Hydra also. For at least four years.


Where, on a Mini, do you set Picture in Picture?


----------



## JoeKustra

cwoody222 said:


> On a Mini? I didn't think the minis supported PIP. Or is it just supported in the Guide, and not the rest of the UI?
> (Sorry, I always have my PIP turned off on both my Mini and Roamio so they're consistent with each other)


I only has a video window when you hit the Guide button while watching real time TV. And I never watch recordings on my Mini, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## JoeKustra

idksmy said:


> Where, on a Mini, do you set Picture in Picture?


Probably like Apps. It gets it from the host. Just guessing, since there is no option on the Mini.

Also, the |> button does not turn it off.


----------



## idksmy

JoeKustra said:


> I only has a video window when you hit the Guide button while watching real time TV. And I never watch recordings on my Mini, so I can't comment on that.


Works when playing a recording, too.


----------



## lpwcomp

I don't have a Mini, but what is surprising to me is that the Video Window *wasn't* there when the guide is displayed since it cannot be turned off on a TiVo.


----------



## ajwees41

JoeKustra said:


> Works without Hydra also. For at least four years.


look at the pic thats the hydra colors unless the mini's always looked like that


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I don't have a Mini, but what is surprising to me is that the Video Window *wasn't* there when the guide is displayed since it cannot be turned off on a TiVo.


 I've seen reports that with Hydra you can actually get rid of video window in the guide. That's the 1st and only feature I've seen reported about Hydra that I like. I have "spoiler" window turned off as much as possible except the guide always forces it to be there.


----------



## SandiMacD

Is there a forum/thread just for Tivo Roamio OTA? Or cable cutters?


----------



## JoeKustra

ajwees41 said:


> look at the pic thats the hydra colors unless the mini's always looked like that


Here's the thing. I saw the post that the video window "suddenly" appeared. I was going to reply, but I saw this was a Hydra thread. I deleted my post. I wasn't trying to muddy the waters. A question was posed that seem to imply a Mini didn't support the video window. My fault.


----------



## Diana Collins

Minis have always supported picture in guide (if you go directly to the guide from a live or recorded video feed), but not picture in picture.


----------



## lpwcomp

Diana Collins said:


> Minis have always supported picture in guide (if you go directly to the guide from a live or recorded video feed), but not picture in picture.


Has *any* TiVo supported PiP? The Video Window the HDUi supports is *not* PiP.


----------



## samccfl99

*Folder Question:*

I have a question about the folders in Gen4. I am asking regarding a bug caused by Crappy Guide Titles. So I watch Cspan WJ a lot and sometimes some shows do not go into the folder. EDIT: On the 2nd line of the title in the Info there are sometimes things in quotation marks, making it not go into the folder. It should be ignored for folder placement. Now KMTTG is Smart enough to know that the top title controls what folder it should be placed it in and it puts the second line with the quotes after the title in the correct folder in that entry. I am not sure if this started happening before 20.7.2/4 or not (with the 2nd line I mean). Does anyone know if this same situation happens in Gen4? I do not understand why Everything is folders in Gen4, but I guess if the count is still there, whatever (an extra useless click).

Thanks.

_UPDATE: This is a very hard thing to test. You actually can't, it just has to happen. I am going to assume it is the same in both. I wish they would fix it._

Maybe Ted will see this and find out why it cannot work correctly in the Tivo software and it does with KMTTG (I know why. Because @moyekj is smart and catches picayune things like that. A REAL DEV).


----------



## SandiMacD

I have pretty much decided that the Roamio OTA is not my device of choice for streaming services. Maybe Pandora but that is it. I unchecked everything but OTA. That is really why I bought it- to drop cable service and record OTA. I just change the TV input and run my Apple TV for everything else. 

My Tivo Premier is the same. We have tried Amazon prime at various points over the past 4 years. It is not an endearing experience. It is far more reponsive to run the Amazon iOS app over Air Play or from my computer.


----------



## MighTiVo

SandiMacD said:


> I have pretty much decided that the Roamio OTA is not my device of choice for streaming services.


I agree with Premiere, Romio is better but still a bit lacking, I do still have high hopes for my Bolt and would like to be able to have one device to rule them all...

Of course another option would be an App on an Apple TV that made it work like a mini - but I may be asking too much there.


----------



## Capnbob66

This is a bug I don’t see mentioned so far...

If you glimpse a live show in full screen or window while it is being recorded, when you want to watch the show later, it starts at the point you glimpsed it, not the beginning.

It is weird and annoying but completely repeatable on my Roamio Pro. Others getting this?


----------



## MighTiVo

Capnbob66 said:


> This is a bug I don't see mentioned so far...
> 
> If you glimpse a live show in full screen or window while it is being recorded, when you want to watch the show later, it starts at the point you glimpsed it, not the beginning.
> 
> It is weird and annoying but completely repeatable on my Roamio Pro. Others getting this?


I haven't taken the time to figure out the pattern yet, but I have also seen where the saved point is in some past viewing, not the latest. Perhaps related?


----------



## SandiMacD

MighTiVo said:


> Of course another option would be an App on an Apple TV that made it work like a mini - but I may be asking too much there.


I was reading where the 4th Gen Apple TV is capable of searching for/installing thousands of apps. Mines a 3rd Gen so I can't confirm.

I have tried hooking up a mini in the past but that was when sound didn't transmit over HDMI. Now that I can stream any content from my MacBook or iPad I have no need for a direct hook up. I can download or burn any content I want to see later and watch it on the big screen connected to my sound system.

I don't do a lot of program or movie streaming. Most all of our streaming is educational- hobby specific like sewing, wood working, gardening, cooking, DIY, crafting etc through Craftsy or Guild (membership) sites. Unless family visits and kids/grandkids want a movie.

My acceptable streaming standard is much higher based on my Macbook-Apple TV experience. TiVo doesn't come close.

Things are better than 10 years ago but still not quite there for an all-in-one device.


----------



## SandiMacD

MighTiVo said:


> I haven't taken the time to figure out the pattern yet, but I have also seen where the saved point is in some past viewing, not the latest. Perhaps related?


This interesting. I think I experienced this as well. When I first hooked up my Roamio OTA I was checking now and then in a live feed to make sure it was recording the correct content. I have some "partially watched" recordings even though I never watched the recording. Since I haven't yet watched them, I can't say where they will start.

This is another example of what in the Hydra menus and functions confused me and brought me back into the Tivo forums.

Relieved to discover most of my problems with Hydra are not user ignorance or a poor design but the fact that this new rollout is still being perfected.


----------



## MighTiVo

SandiMacD said:


> I was reading where the 4th Gen Apple TV is capable of searching for/installing thousands of apps. Mines a 3rd Gen so I can't confirm.


Yes the 4th+ gen has an app store and you get to pick what you want. If you have a current iPhone/iPad check out the TV app for a taste of some of what is on the newer AppleTV.

One feature that is pretty cool is the ability of the AppleTv to present programs within the Apps. So you can see on Deck programs from the Apps without opening the App, you select the program and it opens the appropriate App and start playback for the program. The Plex App is included in this capability so I can see a selection of Movies from Netflix, Starz, and my local Plex content all in one place.


----------



## SandiMacD

I do have the TV app on my iPad. Just showed up one day. Haven't yet used it. Thanks for the info.

I am not getting the 4th Gen right now due to my TV's limitations. Its doesn't have audio out passthrough. The 3rd Gen has both HDMI and optical out to connect to our sound system (Sony TV dialogue is too muffled to comprehend). 

The 4th Gen only has HDMI so we would be stuck listening to the TV audio. 

Figure I can hold off on new TV until the FCC and TV makers exchange notes on upoming 3.0 implementation. Or not. Eventually as they sort it out, it will help me decide what I need in my next TV.


----------



## hapster85

Roamio OTA restarted overnight. Updated from 21.7.2.RC7 to RC8. Bug fixes I'm assuming?


----------



## SandiMacD

I was attempting to downgrade at 11 pm and it would not let me. Instead a message displayed saying an upgrade was scheduled for 2:30 am and to try later. 
I got around it by unplugging and then disconnecting the Ethernet cable (I never connected over wifi) before restarting. I was then able to go far enough to get to the 2 thumbs down but it never accepted the remaining steps. After my third attempt, I entered the 2 thumbs down, reconnected the Ethernet and this time when I got the 2 rewinds and select, it downgraded. 

Will be interested in seeing what bugs were fixed or what new features are added in the Hydra upgrade.


----------



## idksmy

SandiMacD said:


> Will be interested in seeing what bugs were fixed or what new features are added in the Hydra upgrade.


Diana Collins has already posted what fixes are included in RC9.


----------



## ADG

idksmy said:


> Diana Collins has already posted what fixes are included in RC9.


Link please?


----------



## idksmy

ADG said:


> Link please?


Link


----------



## ADG

Thanks


----------



## kbmb

Couple of things related to My Shows:

- Please change it so that single shows aren't in folders. 
- What's with the wasted space to the right while viewing My Shows. This could easily show a description for the current episode.
- I've also noticed weird behavior when selecting a single show in a folder. Sometimes when I hit select to go into the folder, it shows a compact list even if there is only one show. Other times, I get this view like I've selected the show itself.
- Often I use my TiVo as a backup and tracking.....we will watch shows via the Roku on Hulu. So I will go into My Shows to delete single episodes that are in folders. After I delete the first one, sometimes the UI loses the folder numbers for the others.


----------



## sdorshan

I've read about half of this thread, so sorry if I repeat anything.

I did not expect this Hydra thing. I hadn't read about it beforehand, and I thought that "New Experience" referred to the last set of changes with the apps. After all, Tivo is Tivo, and has always had pretty much the same interface since I started using it in Gen1 in the year 2000.

I just wanted the white remote that is easier to find on the couch, and maybe the voice feature would be a fun toy.

Wow, what a change. And not all for the good. I suppose I'll get used to the Now Playing list, but there are a few things that really bother me.

- If the back arrow isn't being used for anything, let it work like the back button. Why does Skip get three different buttons, but you removed the Back function that I've been using for 17 years?

- Why did you change the Tivo-2 shortcut? I remapped it to Tivo-5, but that should have been kept as the same shortcut.

- Where's my old non-grid guide? The old guide showed me what is on right now, and I could see the upcoming shows for each channel as I scrolled through them. Now I've got to deal with a grid guide, which I never liked.

- The graphics overscan too much. I have my TV adjusted according to its specs, and the edges are cut off. Text is too close to the edges of the screen.

- On my Romio, I can't see my Tivo HD recordings, but I can see my Romio recordings from my Tivo HD.

- Of all the services out there, why does Netflix get a button on the remote? ($$$$ ???).


----------



## SandiMacD

sdorshan said:


> ...I did not expect this Hydra thing. I hadn't read about it beforehand, and I thought that "New Experience" referred to the last set of changes with the apps. After all, Tivo is Tivo, and has always had pretty much the same interface since I started using it in Gen1 in the year 2000...


 I feel your pain. I downgraded last night to the normal TiVo UI. It's a simple process but you lose everything. I transfered all to a spare TiVo, then transferred it back. Took less than an hour start to finish but I have Fios internet.


----------



## samccfl99

SandiMacD said:


> I was attempting to downgrade at 11 pm and it would not let me. Instead a message displayed saying an upgrade was scheduled for 2:30 am and to try later.


It probably would have been easier to reboot it and then it would upgrade and then downgrade it. How come you want to downgrade (and no, I WON'T upgrade...LOL...just curious)?

It has been said all along that you lose everything going back. I do not have a spare $1000 tivo to test with...


----------



## samccfl99

kbmb said:


> Couple of things related to My Shows:
> 
> - Please change it so that single shows aren't in folders.


I have not seen Ted commenting on any *"design flaws"* they may have created...I wonder if anyone has seen any Functionality changes from RC7 to RC9? It would be a miracle if someone said there was.


----------



## SandiMacD

samccfl99 said:


> It probably would have been easier to reboot it and then it would upgrade and then downgrade it. How come you want to downgrade (and no, I WON'T upgrade...LOL...just curious)?


Tried unplugging/rebooting. Didn't change things I wasn't going to stay awake until 0230. Nor wake up,early before my husband who really wanted things "back to a normal" Tivo screen. Supposedly the downgrade takes an hour or more. I was quite impressed it was only a matter of minutes. Wasn't hard at all. Push buttons on remote 5 times and that's it. The transferring of shows happened while I slept. No big deal.

I posted to show others a way to bypass the Tivo menu when a scheduled Hydra upgrade prevents a user from downgrading.

I posted numerous reasons in the various threads. To recap: the Roamio OTA arrived last week and when I plugged it in I was unexpectedly faced with Hydra. Nothing during online purchased indicated it would be shipped with Hydra. I tried it. Busy screen, distracting images, streaming oriented, too many bells and whistles for my taste. I like a plain text menu to record, play and delete my OTA broadcasts. Simple is good.


----------



## samccfl99

SandiMacD said:


> Busy screen, distracting images, streaming oriented, too many bells and whistles for my taste. I like a plain text menu to record, play and delete my OTA broadcasts. Simple is good.


Thanks for the reply. I quite agree. I still do not understand OTA. I would never be able to live without cable. Where would you get CNN, MSNBC, CSPAN and so many other things? I an old dog. Anyway, I got no choice, I live in a condo where I "pay" in my maintenance for Basic and HBO and my Comcast bill is only $52 a month with Blast Internet and Digital Preferred on Promo (usually get it every year). I have my own modem forever and get my phone service from PhonePower.com (a great phone service for about $150 a year).

I think it will be a long time before Gen4 is up to snuff (for picky me)...if ever.


----------



## SandiMacD

samccfl99 said:


> Where would you get CNN, MSNBC, CSPAN and so many other things?..


We have some things in common. We aren't spring chickens either and are lucky to have the best of both worlds. The Fios gives us the cable TV channels you mention. The OTA gives us PBS and local small town and county news channels not carried on the big city cable networks. And our VOIP is $50 a year with our own equipment. Meets our needs fine.


----------



## dsm363

Tried reading through this thread but didn't see anyone say exactly how you downgrade (I might have missed it). I just got a brand new TiVo Bolt Vox with the new Hydra UI. Really not liking it so far. Maybe I'll get used to it but miss the old UI. Don't really like the grid view that all the other DVRs have. Not sure why they did that.


----------



## hairyblue

The new UI seems harder to read. Little things are bothering me. When you go into "My Shows" and select a show's folder to get the list of edisodes for that show. How do you back up the "My Shows" list again. I'm having to hit the Tivo button and start over. I tried the "back button" but it does nothing. Tivo use to be very user friendly. Anyone could easily navigate the menus.


----------



## SandiMacD

It is in a different place:
How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

A later post says it applies to the Bolt as well. The downgrade is like getting a new out if the box TiVo. You lose everything- one passes, recordings, user preferences, etc.

I went to Tivo Online and transferred recordings and passes to another Tivo, then brought them back after the downgrade.


----------



## mdavej

samccfl99 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I quite agree. I still do not understand OTA. I would never be able to live without cable. Where would you get CNN, MSNBC, CSPAN and so many other things? I an old dog. Anyway, I got no choice, I live in a condo where I "pay" in my maintenance for Basic and HBO and my Comcast bill is only $52 a month with Blast Internet and Digital Preferred on Promo (usually get it every year). I have my own modem forever and get my phone service from PhonePower.com (a great phone service for about $150 a year).
> 
> I think it will be a long time before Gen4 is up to snuff (for picky me)...if ever.


Get all those on DirecTV NOW for $35. But you're lucky your bill is already so low. Most aren't. Cutting the cord saves me well over $200/month in 2 households, and I still get all my old cable channels via DTVN.


----------



## dsm363

SandiMacD said:


> It is in a different place:
> How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1
> 
> A later post says it applies to the Bolt as well. The downgrade is like getting a new out if the box TiVo. You lose everything- one passes, recordings, user preferences, etc.
> 
> I went to Tivo Online and transferred recordings and passes to another Tivo, then brought them back after the downgrade.


Thanks! Starting the upgrade (downgrade) now. I don't mind the new interface but seems like that could give you an option on how the guide is displayed at least. Grid vs. old style.


----------



## dsm363

hairyblue said:


> The new UI seems harder to read. Little things are bothering me. When you go into "My Shows" and select a show's folder to get the list of edisodes for that show. How do you back up the "My Shows" list again. I'm having to hit the Tivo button and start over. I tried the "back button" but it does nothing. Tivo use to be very user friendly. Anyone could easily navigate the menus.


Agree. You used to be able to hit the back arrow on the upper joystick. Now you have to hit the tiny back button to the left.


----------



## hairyblue

dsm363 said:


> Agree. You used to be able to hit the back arrow on the upper joystick. Now you have to hit the tiny back button to the left.


The tiny back button will not take me back from this list. If I am in Youtube it does. I really have not found a button that would take me back.


----------



## hapster85

hairyblue said:


> The new UI seems harder to read. Little things are bothering me. When you go into "My Shows" and select a show's folder to get the list of edisodes for that show. How do you back up the "My Shows" list again. I'm having to hit the Tivo button and start over. I tried the "back button" but it does nothing. Tivo use to be very user friendly. Anyone could easily navigate the menus.


You hit the actual Back button, not the left arrow, and it didn't back up a level? Do you maybe have an older remote? Something is definitely not right if Back isn't working.


----------



## SandiMacD

dsm363 said:


> Agree. You used to be able to hit the back arrow on the upper joystick. Now you have to hit the tiny back button to the left.


I suppose the new back button will sell more remotes. I too was frustrated by having to hit the Tivo button and start over to navigate to where I wanted to go. No preinstalled videos like on earlier model TIVO's to show how Hydra works. I eventually found out about the back button in the forum. Then went online to order a second remote with the back button.

There are only 2 of us but we each have our own TiVo remotes. Hubby loses his a lot. I know where mine is. We have like 6 old remotes from TIVO's that have died over the years. I ordered the new remote when I thought I had no choice but to accept Hydra. On day 5 we gave up and downgraded. Now all of our old remotes are useable again. His is a backlit remote. I didn't see a backlit remote with the new back button. I have a white TiVo remote that has a switcher so I can use volume up to control AV system and power to control TV. I also have one that slides open with a keyboard. None have back buttons.

One thing I didn't think of trying was the Tivo App on my iPad. I use it quite a lot to manage recordings. I didnt think to look and see if the Tivo remote on the app now has a back button. If not, that might be something else to list as a desired feature.


----------



## hairyblue

hapster85 said:


> You hit the actual Back button, not the left arrow, and it didn't back up a level? Do you maybe have an older remote? Something is definitely not right if Back isn't working.


Oh you are right, I was hitting the 30 sec. back up arrow. This is a big help. Thank.


----------



## Rkkeller

I got an update last night to RC8, not sure what was fixed or changed yet.


----------



## aaronwt

RoamioJeff said:


> Transfers is broken under the new interface, especially using pyTivo to transfer to/from a PC.


pyTiVo works perfectly fine transferring from a TiVo to a PC. So does KMTTG. Its transferring from the PC to the TiVo that doesn't work.

I am using Plex now so I can just stream that content to my TiVos if I need too. I have KMTTG setup to automatically convert the .TiVo Fi!es, then it goes into !u p!ex folder. And I can stream them to my Minis, Romaio, and Bolts.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hapster85

Rkkeller said:


> I got an update last night to RC8, not sure what was fixed or changed yet.


Same here. Got the update to RC8 a couple days ago, on both my Roamio OTA and Mini. Have seen several references to RC9, so I guess we'll be seeing that on a few days. Haven't really had time to explore and see if any of the bugs from the first release are gone.


----------



## SandiMacD

I still use the Tivo software to convert recordings with Roxio. It works even with current Mac OS 10.13. I then stream to my Apple TV. The real benefit is my sewing programs. I can take my computer into my sewing room and follow along or watch something on my own time in another room if hubby is on the big screen TV. We don't have TVs in every room. Just the family room and gym.

I converted a few shows in the Hydra UI before downgrading and they came through just fine.


----------



## idksmy

Rkkeller said:


> ... not sure what was fixed or changed yet.


@Diana Collins has posted what was fixed.


----------



## Dean Johnson

hapster85 said:


> I don't see where there's anything "Fischer Price" about new TiVo UI. It looks and feels very modern and intuitive to me. It only took a few minutes to learn, which I think is testament to how well it's laid out. And this is from a 50 year old, who's usual first reaction to change is to grumble and moan and call it stupid.


And it now takes three clicks where in the past it only took one. Black screen small type definitely harder to read from across the room. The design team for Hydra should be fired. I've been using it for a few weeks now totally hassled and annoyed with clicks and bugs. I give it a D-, think it's terrible. Give me the old interface with voice and all good. I predict Tivo is going to do a meaculpa in the next couple months and do some major backtracking.


----------



## Dean Johnson

MighTiVo said:


> Certainly agree that I have a lot to relearn. In the past I rarely used anything other than TiVo, cursor control, and transport for regular activities.
> There seems to be more times I need to access the other buttons, so a little retraining, I will get there...
> 
> One example of a pain is when I access devices. After watching and deleting a recording, I drop back to the home TiVo "My Shows", after clicking, 5 times to get back to the device , then searching for where I was... I can watch the next episode, old UI left me where I was as if the remote device was my home and could easily go to next episode.
> 
> Speaking of leaving me where I was, I could set up recordings on a remote device. I don't seem to be able to do that now at all, I keep dropping back to home TiVo.
> 
> There are also many places I think pressing Play should work but is silently ignored.
> Page Up/Down doesn't always work where it seems it should.
> 
> I like the episode strip, but feels buggy...... you have to select a program to get the strip to show up, then if you move around a bit, it will collapse - seemingly randomly, but can be reliably on a specific program, or go back up to the filter list and the strip goes away as well, in either case, have to select on a program to activate again - I leave it off for a uniform experience but would like it on all the time.
> 
> Bug? Sometimes have to hit select on Continue Watching (most notably after page up, but also seems occasionally random), normally moving cursor up to Continue Watching opens the strip.
> 
> Is there a how to - tips/tricks/shortcuts/differences/description for Hydra?
> I did find the guide
> https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf
> 
> I am interested in these comments you made, not clear about some of it but would like to learn what I may be missing as easier:
> buffer access is a single click - ?
> captions on and off - assume you mean here Info + Select, I used to right click to get to this option, so fewer presses now, but have to find the info button
> getting lists of upcoming Wishlist programs - still looking for this
> 
> Overall I am impressed, like it, keeping it, but still getting used to it...


HaVing to find a manual to understand how to use Hydra is just another example of how terrible Hydra is. Buggy, NOT INTUITIVE, a prime example of fixing something that wasn't broken. They should have made the old UI better not assumed they knew better than us what we wanted and designed a difficult annoying bugging user interface and thinking it would be embraced as the next greatest thing. As word of how terrible Hydra is gets out they are going to see sales plunge. Wake up Tivo you better fix both the bugs and the negatives in Hydra or you will pay the price at the cash register.


----------



## Dean Johnson

Oh, and let’s not forget the out of home streaming doesn’t work either. I’ve set up streaming 3 times in the last few weeks and tested it out of house. Nope, won’t connect. Just another example of incompetent people releasing a poorly designed (3 clicks instead of 1), etc product and then releasing it WAY before it was ready. Just so they could say they had Voice! Sheesh Tivo you made the user experience much worse not at all better. Panic time I say panic time.


----------



## dsm363

Dean Johnson said:


> And it now takes three clicks where in the past it only took one. Black screen small type definitely harder to read from across the room. The design team for Hydra should be fired. I've been using it for a few weeks now totally hassled and annoyed with clicks and bugs. I give it a D-, think it's terrible. Give me the old interface with voice and all good. I predict Tivo is going to do a meaculpa in the next couple months and do some major backtracking.


I hope so. Totally agree with the readability. The TiVo is afterall there to let you watch TV. Doesn't need to be so complex and require so many clicks.


----------



## dsm363

I was able to downgrade my TiVo Bolt Vox and it works fine again. Shall see how long TiVo lets people stay with old UI. They really should make this a UI something you can change on the fly. Give people the ability to go back and forth without deleting everything.


----------



## idksmy

Dean Johnson said:


> [Didn't quote three separate complaint posts which could have been combined into one.]


With as much hate and vitriol you've posted, why don't you revert to HDUI?


----------



## Diana Collins

It is very different from the old UI, no doubt about that. But seriously...you judge a UI by how many clicks it takes? I could build a UI so that every possible function required only one click, but the menu would hundreds of items long. Is that preferable?

It actually pretty consistent: Highlight and Select to move forwards, Back to move backwards. All recordings, regardless of number of episodes, are in a folder, with the number of episodes indicated.

I would say it is MORE intuitive than the old UI for that reason alone. It is certainly fresher and more modern. I am in my 60's and wear glasses and I have no trouble reading the menu from across the room (65" TV from ~10 feet away, or 50" TV from ~7 feet).

For someone that has used the classic UI for many years it does mean relearning the UI and how to do your favorite actions. That doesn't mean it is bad, just different.

As a software product manager myself, I'd grade this a B-...the mechanics of the roll out were a bit rough, and there should have been a larger/longer beta with real users. That would have hopefully found the V66 error that has been the biggest issue and soured a lot of people.

I happen to like Hydra, and any suggestion that TiVo will "backtrack" in some way is silly. They have no desire and no reason to go back. The old UI was so 90's in look and feel, it was looking tired next X1, DirecTV, and other DVRs. Rather than complain about it taking more clicks, people should recognize that this is a sign of continued commitment to the TiVo DVR business. They could have cancelled the whole project and gotten out of the business entirely, just collecting license and service fees. This the future...change is hard, but it can't be stopped.


----------



## hapster85

Dean Johnson said:


> And it now takes three clicks where in the past it only took one. Black screen small type definitely harder to read from across the room. The design team for Hydra should be fired. I've been using it for a few weeks now totally hassled and annoyed with clicks and bugs. I give it a D-, think it's terrible. Give me the old interface with voice and all good. I predict Tivo is going to do a meaculpa in the next couple months and do some major backtracking.


You don't say 3 clicks for what, so no idea what you're referring to, but my everyday tasks seem just as easily accessible as before.

My Shows with old UI was 2 clicks (TiVo/TiVo or TiVo/Select). To reach my shows with new UI is 2 clicks (TiVo/TiVo or TiVo/1). Or just push Down for fast access to a strip view along the bottom of your screen.

The Guide is a single button click with both UI's.

Tuner list is a single click (right arrow) with Hydra, whereas it was 3 clicks before (Info/Down/Right).

I agree that it felt a bit awkward at first, because it was so different, but the feeling didn't last. The bugs are being addressed, with updates already being pushed. Received RC8 a few days ago, with RC9 coming any day now.

Sorry you're so put out with it, but I do not see Hydra as a failure, at all. I'd give it an easy A.


----------



## Dean Johnson

Really, I have to show you? You must not use Hydra much. How about deleting a show that’s now in a folder or just selecting a recording. Duh... Bottom line.... it’s terrible. Just look at the now thousands of complaints! Did Tivo have anywhere near this number of complaints last time they upgraded the user interface? Tivo wake up this is a donnybrook event!


----------



## Dean Johnson

idksmy said:


> With as much hate and vitriol you've posted, why don't you revert to HDUI?


What kind of reply is that? It's not hate or vitriol it's calling Tivo out on the horrible upgrade they are forcing on their customers. Wake up Tivo before sales plummet and long time faithful cust9mers start to defect. Wake up!


----------



## Dean Johnson

Diana Collins said:


> It is very different from the old UI, no doubt about that. But seriously...you judge a UI by how many clicks it takes? I could build a UI so that every possible function required only one click, but the menu would hundreds of items long. Is that preferable?
> 
> It actually pretty consistent: Highlight and Select to move forwards, Back to move backwards. All recordings, regardless of number of episodes, are in a folder, with the number of episodes indicated.
> 
> I would say it is MORE intuitive than the old UI for that reason alone. It is certainly fresher and more modern. I am in my 60's and wear glasses and I have no trouble reading the menu from across the room (65" TV from ~10 feet away, or 50" TV from ~7 feet).
> 
> For someone that has used the classic UI for many years it does mean relearning the UI and how to do your favorite actions. That doesn't mean it is bad, just different.
> 
> As a software product manager myself, I'd grade this a B-...the mechanics of the roll out were a bit rough, and there should have been a larger/longer beta with real users. That would have hopefully found the V66 error that has been the biggest issue and soured a lot of people.
> 
> I happen to like Hydra, and any suggestion that TiVo will "backtrack" in some way is silly. They have no desire and no reason to go back. The old UI was so 90's in look and feel, it was looking tired next X1, DirecTV, and other DVRs. Rather than complain about it taking more clicks, people should recognize that this is a sign of continued commitment to the TiVo DVR business. They could have cancelled the whole project and gotten out of the business entirely, just collecting license and service fees. This the future...change is hard, but it can't be stopped.


Defending an indefensible position. Arrogance! Pure arrogance! Yes you know better than the thousands of customers who are now complaining. Somewhere Tivo must have had a meeting where they all said let's change the interface for the sake of change. Oh and BTW it's NOT intuitive. A lot of things are harder and the bugs are everywhere. I have sold dozens of friends on Tivo over the years. That has ended. And until Tivo fixes the bugs and flaws I have changed my Amazon reviews to one star. Yes Tivo this was not a good move. Defend it all you want bottom line the user experience was not made better it is worse.


----------



## idksmy

Dean Johnson said:


> Defending an indefensible position. Arrogance! Pure arrogance! Yes you know better than the thousands of customers who are now complaining. Somewhere Tivo must have had a meeting where they all said let's change the interface for the sake of change. Oh and BTW it's NOT intuitive. A lot of things are harder and the bugs are everywhere. I have sold dozens of friends on Tivo over the years. That has ended. And until Tivo fixes the bugs and flaws I have changed my Amazon reviews to one star. Yes Tivo this was not a good move. Defend it all you want bottom line the user experience was not made better it is worse.


1000s eh? And, of course, no one can disagree with you without incurring the wrath of Dean. And you can read the minds of the designers and other Tivo staff. You are truly gifted.


----------



## Dean Johnson

idksmy said:


> 1000s eh? And, of course, no one can disagree with you without incurring the wrath of Dean. And you can read the minds of the designers and other Tivo staff. You are truly gifted.


I am no longer going to sit on the sideline in silence. And there is no wrath here ("extreme anger (chiefly used for humorous or rhetorical effect)"). I am just very frustrated that Tivo released such an untested and flawed product. Why shouldn't we all be angry? What was smooth and easy to use is now a hassle and hard to use. 
You can disagree with me all you want. Are you also going to,disagree with all the other hundreds or thousands of people complaining?


----------



## moyekj

Dean Johnson, at least for now there is a way to revert to the previous UI which is a lot more stable and usable. I could not tolerate using Hydra in it's current form either and have chosen to stay away from it, so why not save yourself a lot of frustration and revert to the previous UI?


----------



## Dean Johnson

moyekj said:


> Dean Johnson, at least for now there is a way to revert to the previous UI which is a lot more stable and usable. I could not tolerate using Hydra in it's current form either and have chosen to stay away from it, so why not save yourself a lot of frustration and revert to the previous UI?


Easy.. I don't want to give up my recordings. Otherwise I would and then wait six months for Tivo to wake up and fix everything.


----------



## moyekj

Dean Johnson said:


> Easy.. I don't want to give up my recordings. Otherwise I would and then wait six months for Tivo to wake up and fix everything.


Oh, OK, so sounds like you willingly chose to "upgrade" to Hydra on a unit with a bunch of pre-existing recordings then despite the warnings there was no way to revert back without losing recordings. If the recordings are not copy protected you can download all to a PC and then transfer back once reverted. There are ways of maintaining all metadata when doing it, all predicated of course on whether they are copy protected or not.


----------



## hapster85

Dean Johnson said:


> Really, I have to show you? You must not use Hydra much. How about deleting a show that's now in a folder or just selecting a recording. Duh... Bottom line.... it's terrible. Just look at the now thousands of complaints! Did Tivo have anywhere near this number of complaints last time they upgraded the user interface? Tivo wake up this is a donnybrook event!


Hydra is by no means perfect, but it certainly isn't terrible. If only there had been some way of knowing what you were getting into ahead of time. Oh wait, there was. Duh.



Dean Johnson said:


> What kind of reply is that? It's not hate or vitriol it's calling Tivo out on the horrible upgrade they are forcing on their customers. Wake up Tivo before sales plummet and long time faithful cust9mers start to defect. Wake up!


No one has been forced to upgrade. You CHOSE to upgrade. You were informed you would lose your recordings if you downgraded, but you chose to upgrade anyway. There was plenty of information floating around these forums, and elsewhere, as to the look and feel of the new UI, so you didn't go in blind. Now you feel stuck and blame TiVo, for choices that you yourself made.


----------



## Dean Johnson

I was stupid enough to think that when Tivo released a new UI it would work and not be buggy. And now I don’t have the time try and transfer downgrade and retransfer. Instead now I will forcefully call out Tivo on how they realeased a new UI that was not ready. Hopefully in the next couple months they will been able to fix the dozens and dozens of problems the new UI has.


----------



## Dean Johnson

hapster85 said:


> Hydra is by no means perfect, but it certainly isn't terrible. If only there had been some way of knowing what you were getting into ahead of time. Oh wait, there was. Duh.
> 
> No one has been forced to upgrade. You CHOSE to upgrade. You were informed you would lose your recordings if you downgraded, but you chose to upgrade anyway. There was plenty of information floating around these forums, and elsewhere, as to the look and feel of the new UI, so you didn't go in blind. Now you feel stuck and blame TiVo, for choices that you yourself made.[/Q
> By choosing to upgrade I did not forfeit my right to complain to Tivo that they did a terrible job. Yes they said it would be difficult to downgrade but they did not say the upgrade was incomplete, buggy and take away a lot of good features from the old UI. Bottom line is this is on Tivo not me. And the more people like me complain the more they will realize how badly they screwed up. I also changed my review on Amazon and will gladly change it back one they fix this. Right now I could not in good conscience have people buy a Tivo unit on Amazon (which will come with Hydra) based on my stellar recommendation. Time for Tivo to step up their game before this all starts to hit the bottom line which I am convinced it will.


----------



## Dean Johnson

As I think about this more your statement that somehow TiVo’s crappy upgrade is my fault because I chose to upgrade is ridiculous. Yup let’s blame the bad experience on the customer instead of acknowledging that Tivo really screwed it up and is committed to recognizing everyone’s concerns and fixing things as quickly as possible. Yup that’s the new way the world works.... nothing is the fault of the producer it’s the complainer’s fault.


----------



## hapster85

Dean Johnson said:


> As I think about this more your statement that somehow TiVo's crappy upgrade is my fault because I chose to upgrade is ridiculous. Yup let's blame the bad experience on the customer instead of acknowledging that Tivo really screwed it up and is committed to recognizing everyone's concerns and fixing things as quickly as possible. Yup that's the new way the world works.... nothing is the fault of the producer it's the complainer's fault.


You said Hydra was being forced on people. It wasn't. That was my point. And I still don't agree that it was a crappy upgrade. I can still watch TV and make recordings. Those two things were why I bought my Roamio OTA, when I cut the cord. Everything else is gravy. I think TiVo did a good job with the new UI, and hope they continue to improve it.


----------



## lpwcomp

Dean Johnson said:


> As I think about this more your statement that somehow TiVo's crappy upgrade is my fault because I chose to upgrade is ridiculous. Yup let's blame the bad experience on the customer instead of acknowledging that Tivo really screwed it up and is committed to recognizing everyone's concerns and fixing things as quickly as possible. Yup that's the new way the world works.... nothing is the fault of the producer it's the complainer's fault.


I'm not defending TiVo nor am I "blaming the customer" but my question to you would be - Why did you convert in the first place? So far, I have seen no "killer feature" that would prompt me to do so.


----------



## AZrob

Can someone tell me: Is Hydra going to eventually be forced on us happily non-Hydra users? Has there been any indication on this?

Thanks!


----------



## idksmy

AZrob said:


> Can someone tell me: Is Hydra going to eventually be forced on us happily non-Hydra users? Has there been any indication on this?
> 
> Thanks!


According to Tivo_Ted, it will not be forced on people. This is a common question.


----------



## lpwcomp

idksmy said:


> According to Tivo_Ted, it will not be forced on people. This is a common question.


Do you have a link to a post in which Tivo_Ted actually said that? The only thing I could find was this (emphasis mine):


TiVo_Ted said:


> The _*current*__* gen4 release*_ is opt-in, not mandatory. We have no plans to push _*this release*_ to everyone.


Sounds a lot like they *do* plan to make it mandatory with a future release.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> Sounds a lot like they *do* plan to make it mandatory with a future release.


Perhaps. They didn't even push all of 20.7.4 to Premiere boxes. For now I'll keep it simple. I looked at Hydra and saw nothing that was compelling enough to jump in with my clothes on. Maybe by then I'll have a bigger TV. I will buy a Mini VOX if they have a good deal by Monday. But I will drop it down to the old UI. It's good we have a choice (for now).


----------



## idksmy

lpwcomp said:


> Do you have a link to a post in which Tivo_Ted actually said that? The only thing I could find was this (emphasis mine):
> 
> Sounds a lot like they *do* plan to make it mandatory with a future release.


That's your interpretation. Message Tivo_Ted for more current status.


----------



## lpwcomp

idksmy said:


> That's your interpretation. Message Tivo_Ted for more current status.


So the answer to my question would be no.


----------



## idksmy

lpwcomp said:


> So the answer to my question would be no.


The answer to your question is, we have different interpretations of the same post by Tivo_Ted. Mine is not paranoid.


----------



## lpwcomp

idksmy said:


> The answer to your question is, we have different interpretations of the same post by Tivo_Ted. Mine is not paranoid.


I see. Now who's insulting anyone who doesn't agree with them?


----------



## aaronwt

Dean Johnson said:


> HaVing to find a manual to understand how to use Hydra is just another example of how terrible Hydra is. Buggy, NOT INTUITIVE, a prime example of fixing something that wasn't broken. They should have made the old UI better not assumed they knew better than us what we wanted and designed a difficult annoying bugging user interface and thinking it would be embraced as the next greatest thing. As word of how terrible Hydra is gets out they are going to see sales plunge. Wake up Tivo you better fix both the bugs and the negatives in Hydra or you will pay the price at the cash register.


I thought Hydra was very intuitive. I didn't need a manual to figure it out.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

Dean Johnson said:


> Oh, and let's not forget the out of home streaming doesn't work either. I've set up streaming 3 times in the last few weeks and tested it out of house. Nope, won't connect. Just another example of incompetent people releasing a poorly designed (3 clicks instead of 1), etc product and then releasing it WAY before it was ready. Just so they could say they had Voice! Sheesh Tivo you made the user experience much worse not at all better. Panic time I say panic time.


Out of home streaming has been working great from my Bolts on Hydra.

I just tried it again before I typed this post. I've seen no issues streaming out of home. Is there possibly just an issue with the stand alone Stream box or the Roamios Pro/Plus?

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hapster85

lpwcomp said:


> Sounds a lot like they *do* plan to make it mandatory with a future release.


I think you're reading into it. I would read it as things _could_ change, but the are no current plans to do so.


----------



## idksmy

lpwcomp said:


> I see. Now who's insulting anyone who doesn't agree with them?


You're right reading into what Tivo_Ted said, including the word 'release', is not paranoid and not reading too much into a single word. Mea culpa.


----------



## Diana Collins

Dean Johnson said:


> Defending an indefensible position. Arrogance! Pure arrogance! Yes you know better than the thousands of customers who are now complaining. Somewhere Tivo must have had a meeting where they all said let's change the interface for the sake of change. Oh and BTW it's NOT intuitive. A lot of things are harder and the bugs are everywhere. I have sold dozens of friends on Tivo over the years. That has ended. And until Tivo fixes the bugs and flaws I have changed my Amazon reviews to one star. Yes Tivo this was not a good move. Defend it all you want bottom line the user experience was not made better it is worse.


In every UI change made over the years, there have been complaints. I was a Tivo user back in the series 1 and 2 days, switched to Directv DVRs when they dragged their feet on a HD DirecTivo, and returned to TiVo 2 1/2 years ago, so maybe the change doesn't bother me. But you have to admit that how many clicks it takes to erase a tv recording is the definition of a "first world" problem.

My suggestion is to take a deep breath, enjoy Thanksgiving and don't think about TiVo. Remember, it is only television.


----------



## Diana Collins

aaronwt said:


> Out of home streaming has been working great from my Bolts on Hydra.
> 
> I just tried it again before I typed this post. I've seen no issues streaming out of home. Is there possibly just an issue with the stand alone Stream box or the Roamios Pro/Plus?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


Likewise, I just streamed a recording from my home to my inlaws. No problems and all my units are on Hydra. I didn't even reconfigure it...it remembered my settings from Encore,


----------



## Diana Collins

lpwcomp said:


> Do you have a link to a post in which Tivo_Ted actually said that? The only thing I could find was this (emphasis mine):
> 
> Sounds a lot like they *do* plan to make it mandatory with a future release.


I'm not associated with TiVo in anyway, so this just my opinion based on 30 years in the software business.

Eventually everyone will be moved to Hydra. At some point it will be too onerous to maintain two operating systems. When that happens is unknown, but it likely won't be anytime soon. But I don't see them keeping both supported forever. In the near term Encore will be "stabilized" and no further development will be done on it (just bug fixes) and in a few years it will become unsupported.


----------



## Dean Johnson

I verified I cou”d stream to my iPad before we left the house and now it my sons house I get a communication arrow when trying to connect to a Bolt+. Frustrating


----------



## Diana Collins

Did you try it on cellular or a different Wi-Fi network when you were home?


----------



## Dean Johnson

No


----------



## Diana Collins

So you tested in home streaming. Did out of home streaming work under the previous UI? I'm not even sure the UI is factor in streaming...that's a function of the core DVR code, and really doesn't use the DVR UI at all.


----------



## lpwcomp

There's obviously some changes "under the covers", either to support the new UI or for other reasons. Otherwise, switching back wouldn't result in the loss of everything.


----------



## moyekj

Out of home streaming has been flaky for many people. I can usually get in home streaming on iOS or Android to work well, but out of home is hit or miss, even on a good WiFi or cell connection. Many, many reports over years of people having problems with out of home streaming. I agree the Hydra UI is irrelevant to out of home streaming behavior.


----------



## Dean Johnson

Diana Collins said:


> So you tested in home streaming. Did out of home streaming work under the previous UI? I'm not even sure the UI is factor in streaming...that's a function of the core DVR code, and really doesn't use the DVR UI at all.


Yes I tested in home streaming. And yes we've been using the streaming at our vacation home for the last couple of years without any problems. I am very suspicious that it does have something to do with Hydra that's when it stopped working. Been to busy to call yech support


----------



## tim_m

Imo navigating the Hydra with the vox remote is much easier. You can say the name of a recording in my shows and it takes you to the watchlist where you can simply press play from there. Deleting a recording can be simplified by letting playback end where the popup asks you.


----------



## JolDC

tim_m said:


> Imo navigating the Hydra with the vox remote is much easier. You can say the name of a recording in my shows and it takes you to the watchlist where you can simply press play from there. Deleting a recording can be simplified by letting playback end where the popup asks you.


Agree. Also So much easier to say "Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D" to create a new OnePass than to type and search for it.


----------



## samccfl99

Dean Johnson said:


> I was stupid enough to think that when Tivo released a new UI it would work and not be buggy. And now I don't have the time try and transfer downgrade and retransfer. Instead now I will forcefully call out Tivo on how they realeased a new UI that was not ready. Hopefully in the next couple months they will been able to fix the dozens and dozens of problems the new UI has.


Well T-Day is all over. Now Dean, if you have been with Tivo for so long, you really should have known better than to trust them with a totally new UI. For those like me, who only have one upgradeable host (can't count the XL4, which is not, unfortunately...I really would love SM on it), without a way to go back and keep your recordings, the smart thing to do was to wait (maybe forever...LOL). I love it when people just say to backup/restore, but you can't do that for copyrighted recordings (stupid a$$ Tivo should have always allowed copyrighted shows to transfer between your own tivos since they have the same media key) and then what do you do when you have 90+% used on a 3TB drive?

The Tivo, Inc lovers in here think Tivo can do no wrong as far as software is concerned. Far be it from the truth. I have only been with Tivo since 05/2012. People may forget about all the software bugs in the past that we had to wait sometimes months to be fixed waiting for an update (the latest being waiting for almost 2 months to get QM fixed (deaf, dumb and blind testers)). A whole year of C133 errors. The Rovi conversion. Server problems that affect Local functions and the "wonderful" server(s) that control streaming to devices and other things. And then there are the "design bugs", of which Gen4 seems to be full of. But Tivo, Inc does not think these are design flaws. I have been thru it all with them at almost the top levels in the past. Remember the good ole days when you could get to L2 support fairly easily? Some of them actually had contact with L3, where the design and coding is done. Those days are long gone (except maybe for Ted, although he has not really talked about design flaws yet).

Is there a screen saver in Gen4? Does it have the ability to choose from the last X things played, like the X1 does (9 in their case)? I do not know about other people, but I like to get in and out of Tivo Central a lot while I am watching something. How many clicks does it take to get back to where you were in certain situations? A LOT. But everyone is different. Take the Live Guide. It is GREAT. Part of what made Tivo, Tivo...and they took it out. Ridiculous. How about displaying the YEAR in recordings??? It's in the database. I like to keep things!!! Forever sometimes. And who is sick of losing your resume point if you get out of a recording EVEN 10 minutes before it ends? OR USER OPTIONS!!!

Oh so many complaints, but I would never want to give up all tuners buffering always, or QM or SM or LIVE GUIDE!!! As far as Wishlists and Search and predictive crap, I could care less. I know what I watch!

Well back to my Tivo now. This silly Gen4 keeps me too busy checking it out and keeping me from my Tivo. Some of you absolutely live on here. When do you have time to WATCH TV?????????? . I have enough problems keeping up with my TV with all the news that is killing our country and the world (yes, I am injecting Politics in here for a moment because it is very important these days...).

I will say one last thing, something I always say. Many of us do not pay for service since we have Lifetime on our Tivos. But we have paid thru the nose for them. So what actually is their incentive?

Good Grief, look what you made me do Dean...LOLOL. This is what happens when one cannot sleep and sits in front of ones PC before the sun even comes out.

*HAPPY REST OF THANKSGIVING WEEKEND. HOPE EVERYONE HAS A LONG ONE!!!*


----------



## stile99

Uh oh. So here we have a multi-page thread discussing the new interface. Whenever anyone says anything bad about it, they're attacked and told that this board is just a small sampling of the user base, and in no way representative of said user base.

But on the other hand, here we have a review that basically calls it lipstick on a pig. Pretty new face, same old problems.


----------



## idksmy

stile99 said:


> Uh oh. So here we have a multi-page thread discussing the new interface. Whenever anyone says anything bad about it, they're attacked and told that this board is just a small sampling of the user base, and in no way representative of said user base.
> 
> But on the other hand, here we have a review that basically calls it lipstick on a pig. Pretty new face, same old problems.


You just couldn't let the review stand on its own. You had to add your mischaracterization of the review.

Actual quotes from the review follow.

*Summary*
*1.* Hydra "...is a major improvement, eliminating sources of confusion and helping the actual content shine through."
*2.* App "...support is still lacking"

"*Software steps forward*
The Tivo Bolt Vox's biggest new feature is its software, previously codenamed "Hydra" and now just known as the New User Interface."

"The new software strikes a more modern look, trading rounded rectangles and color gradients for sharp edges and solid colors. It's also more visual, often letting you scroll through thumbnail images instead of plain text. More importantly, it provides a much-needed streamlining to the menu system."

"Voice commands are helpful too, letting you jump around the menu system and search for titles, actors, and directors. The remote seldom failed to understand me..."

"TiVo's software still has some rough patches. Transitions and animations tend to be choppy compared to modern streaming boxes, and TiVo's ribbon menu concept-in which rows of image thumbnails appear as you scroll through a column of menu text-can be disorienting compared to fully image-driven apps like Netflix. There's also no apparent way to browse shows by genre while filtering out results from streaming services. And most annoyingly of all, TiVo always reverts to playing live TV when it's left alone in a menu for too long. It really ought to revert to standby mode instead."

"But on balance, the new interface is a major improvement, eliminating sources of confusion and helping the actual content shine through."


----------



## Diana Collins

From the article linked above (emphasis mine):



> But on balance, the new *interface is a major improvement*, *eliminating sources of confusion* and helping the actual content shine through.


----------



## JoeKustra

samccfl99 said:


> Good Grief, look what you made me do Dean...LOLOL. This is what happens when one cannot sleep and sits in front of ones PC before the sun even comes out.


I missed you yesterday. But you seem to have made up for it.


----------



## stile99

idksmy said:


> You just couldn't let the review stand on its own. You had to add your mischaracterization of the review.
> 
> Actual quotes from the review follow.


No, the "mischaracterization" was on your part, and how did I just know you would be the first attacker? Since you enjoyed them so much (had to dig for those cherries, did you?), let's have more quotes. Hey, let's start with the very first words of the article.

"As time goes by, TiVo gets harder to love."

"But while TiVo's recording capabilities are still second-to-none, and its integration with streaming services is still a clever idea, the Bolt Vox's additions only paper over deficiencies in TiVo's app platform and hardware."

And what I am sure was your absolute favorite, ironically right before your first quote:

"Beyond those gripes, I imagine some TiVo enthusiasts will be dissatisfied with design changes in general, and with some particular things like the replacement of the old dual-pane TV guide with a more traditional grid."

And the full version of your second quote:

"It's all the more tragic, then, that TiVo's streaming app support is still lacking."

We can pick cherries and throw them at each other all day, let's not and just finish the same way the article does. As you say, shall we let it stand on its own?

"The TiVo Bolt Vox will mainly appeal to diehard cable subscribers who might not mind the investment in TiVo's hardware and services. But as more people give up cable TV in favor of antenna channels and streaming services, the squeeze on TiVo seems unlikely to let up."

Any attempt to spin this article as positive shows that it was not read, but skimmed for anything that could be used to support one's position. But please, attack some more. I've popped corn.


----------



## Diana Collins

stile99 said:


> No, the "mischaracterization" was on your part, and how did I just know you would be the first attacker? Since you enjoyed them so much (had to dig for those cherries, did you?), let's have more quotes. Hey, let's start with the very first words of the article.
> 
> "As time goes by, TiVo gets harder to love."
> 
> "But while TiVo's recording capabilities are still second-to-none, and its integration with streaming services is still a clever idea, the Bolt Vox's additions only paper over deficiencies in TiVo's app platform and hardware."
> 
> And what I am sure was your absolute favorite, ironically right before your first quote:
> 
> "Beyond those gripes, I imagine some TiVo enthusiasts will be dissatisfied with design changes in general, and with some particular things like the replacement of the old dual-pane TV guide with a more traditional grid."
> 
> And the full version of your second quote:
> 
> "It's all the more tragic, then, that TiVo's streaming app support is still lacking."
> 
> We can pick cherries and throw them at each other all day, let's not and just finish the same way the article does. As you say, shall we let it stand on its own?
> 
> "The TiVo Bolt Vox will mainly appeal to diehard cable subscribers who might not mind the investment in TiVo's hardware and services. But as more people give up cable TV in favor of antenna channels and streaming services, the squeeze on TiVo seems unlikely to let up."
> 
> Any attempt to spin this article as positive shows that it was not read, but skimmed for anything that could be used to support one's position. But please, attack some more. I've popped corn.


Thanks for making your position clear. Of the quotes you provided, only one (the elimination of the "live guide") was a reference to Hydra. The main point of the article was that TiVo is continuing to focus on being a DVR and failing to become a Roku competitor in an age where cable subs are declining and streamin is taking over. This is true, but has nothing to do whatsoever with Hydra. All of the points made apply equally to Encore, and every version of the software deployed on Roamios and Bolts from day one. In fact, every other reference to the actual UI was positive.

There are bugs in Hydra, no argument. But the biggest functional one, the problem with V66 errors on Minis, has been fixed. The rest will get cleaned up over time, and new features will start to be added. This release is just a month old. But please...don't let facts get in the way of the complaints.


----------



## chiguy50

stile99 said:


> No, the "mischaracterization" was on your part, and how did I just know you would be the first attacker? Since you enjoyed them so much (had to dig for those cherries, did you?), let's have more quotes. Hey, let's start with the very first words of the article.
> 
> "As time goes by, TiVo gets harder to love."
> 
> "But while TiVo's recording capabilities are still second-to-none, and its integration with streaming services is still a clever idea, the Bolt Vox's additions only paper over deficiencies in TiVo's app platform and hardware."
> 
> And what I am sure was your absolute favorite, ironically right before your first quote:
> 
> "Beyond those gripes, I imagine some TiVo enthusiasts will be dissatisfied with design changes in general, and with some particular things like the replacement of the old dual-pane TV guide with a more traditional grid."
> 
> And the full version of your second quote:
> 
> "It's all the more tragic, then, that TiVo's streaming app support is still lacking."
> 
> We can pick cherries and throw them at each other all day, let's not and just finish the same way the article does. As you say, shall we let it stand on its own?
> 
> "The TiVo Bolt Vox will mainly appeal to diehard cable subscribers who might not mind the investment in TiVo's hardware and services. But as more people give up cable TV in favor of antenna channels and streaming services, the squeeze on TiVo seems unlikely to let up."
> 
> Any attempt to spin this article as positive shows that it was not read, but skimmed for anything that could be used to support one's position. But please, attack some more. I've popped corn.


I think that the tone of the article itself is misleading given the concluding statement that Diana quoted. But I have to agree with Diana: the take-away from the reviewer's assessment of Hydra specifically (as opposed to the TiVo Bolt Vox in general) is very positive. There is nothing equivocal about his characterization of Hydra as "a major improvement."


----------



## chiguy50

Diana Collins said:


> I'm not associated with TiVo in anyway, so this just my opinion based on 30 years in the software business.
> 
> Eventually everyone will be moved to Hydra. At some point it will be too onerous to maintain two operating systems. When that happens is unknown, but it likely won't be anytime soon. But I don't see them keeping both supported forever. In the near term Encore will be "stabilized" and no further development will be done on it (just bug fixes) and in a few years it will become unsupported.


I have no current interest in upgrading to Hydra, and I believe you are correct that it won't be forced on us anytime soon.

But I am reasonably confident that when I do upgrade--possibly in as little as a few months from now--most if not all of the significant bugs will have been worked out and perhaps, just perhaps, some of the valid user complaints will have been addressed as well.


----------



## Rkkeller

Diana Collins said:


> So you tested in home streaming. Did out of home streaming work under the previous UI? I'm not even sure the UI is factor in streaming...that's a function of the core DVR code, and really doesn't use the DVR UI at all.


I have the S8 and streaming outside the house still works fine, same as before this new UI.


----------



## Rkkeller

chiguy50 said:


> I have no current interest in upgrading to Hydra, and I believe you are correct that it won't be forced on us anytime soon.
> 
> But I am reasonably confident that when I do upgrade--possibly in as little as a few months from now--most if not all of the significant bugs will have been worked out and perhaps, just perhaps, some of the valid user complaints will have been addressed as well.


It works 100% fine for me, no problems at all. It was mostly people with minis with the problems and the ones that don't like some of the changes complaining. Just the like the internet, the people that do not like something are way more vocal than those happy. Most people that are happy probably do not even post much.


----------



## Rkkeller

"stile99, post: 11371010, member: 18118"]Uh oh. So here we have a multi-page thread discussing the new interface. Whenever anyone says anything bad about it, they're attacked and told that this board is just a small sampling of the user base, and in no way representative of said user base.

But on the other hand, here we have a review that basically calls it lipstick on a pig. Pretty new face, same old problems.[/QUOTE]

Then do not get it then and goodbye. I mean 40 posts in 15 years here and all trolling and negative. Sell you Tivo and just go sounds like it is not for you. People can say negative things all they want, just your obviously looking for arguments by some of your remarks.


----------



## chiguy50

Rkkeller said:


> It works 100% fine for me, no problems at all. It was mostly people with minis with the problems and the ones that don't like some of the changes complaining. Just the like the internet, the people that do not like something are way more vocal than those happy. Most people that are happy probably do not even post much.


That's the thing: I don't want to have to endure communication glitches between my Roamio Pro and Mini due to Hydra. Not to mention the apps that are awaiting certification.

I was actually eager to upgrade on day one just for the newer UI experience (I guess that's the opposite attitude to those who don't like the changes), but since there are no functional improvements that I can't live without and Gen3/Encore is working for me just fine, I am happy to wait a while longer while the TiVo elves smooth out the edges on our shiny new toy.


----------



## Phil T

24 days with a Bolt-Vox and Hydra after 14 Years with DirecTV and 10+ being a tester with them. Hydra takes some getting used to but the speed and efficiency blows away the new DirecTV interface. Also so far Hydra has not required me to reboot every day, lose recordings, or replace clients (at my cost) that firmware rendered useless. I think I am going to stay with it and watch it get better. I just ordered a mini!


----------



## tenthplanet

To people who don't like Hydra, it will never be fixed, even if it was perfect. Some people just want to stay on Windows err Tivo XP. It's just another rehash of the Windows arguments.


----------



## atmuscarella

For me the UI is simple a tool to allow me to get my TiVo to do what I want it to do. To that end I want the UI to be as simple/intuitive and efficient as possible.

This concept of talking about liking or not liking change when talking about comparing 2 UI options on a TiVo seems like complete foolishness to me. What should be talked about is does one UI get what you want to do done in a simpler/more intuitive and more efficient manor than the other.

Unfortunately because people are different (what one person fines to be simple or intuitive may seem complicated and not intuitive to another person) and because what people are trying to get done with their TiVo may also be significantly different, views on how well a UI works can very greatly.

Bugs are Bugs all UIs have them, we have to assume major ones will be fixed, so put them aside.

For those that have switch ask yourself: Is Hydra simpler/more intuitive and does it allow you to more efficiently get done what you want to do with your TiVo or Not?

For those that have not switch ask yourself: Have you read/seen anything that makes you think Hydra will be simpler/more intuitive for you and allow you to more efficiently get done what you want to get done with your TiVo?

If you answer the above questions honestly then you have your answer about Hydra.

Those that have switch to Hydra please keep posting your honest experiences positive or negative.


----------



## lessd

Diana Collins said:


> I'm not associated with TiVo in anyway, so this just my opinion based on 30 years in the software business.
> 
> Eventually everyone will be moved to Hydra. At some point it will be too onerous to maintain two operating systems. When that happens is unknown, but it likely won't be anytime soon. But I don't see them keeping both supported forever. In the near term Encore will be "stabilized" and no further development will be done on it (just bug fixes) and in a few years it will become unsupported.


*IMHO* TiVo did this new UI so that they could sell to MSOs and compete with the Comcast X1, for retail customers what difference does it make (to TiVo) between the old UI and this new UI. TiVos Series 2 still work and TiVos Series 3s still work with older UIs. I would agree that only bugs would be fixed on the old UI (if even that) and all new features will only go to the new UI, like voice remotes. If and when any new hardware comes out that will only work with the new UI (Hydra), no downgrade then will be possible.


----------



## MighTiVo

Diana Collins said:


> It is very different from the old UI, no doubt about that. But seriously...you judge a UI by how many clicks it takes? I could build a UI so that every possible function required only one click, but the menu would hundreds of items long. Is that preferable?


The HDUI didn't have a menu with hundreds of items, Hydra added a few unnecessary steps and many shortcuts that could still work simply don't. Hydra looks great, I want to use it, but it is frustrating at times.

And yes, for the basic tasks on a DVR that are repeated every day, for every show, I too judge by how many clicks it takes. I want to watch a show, not navigate through a menu, even if it is pretty.

To deal with some of the difficulties, I displaced another device from my limited HDMI inputs so I could have one HDMI for a Hydra TiVo and another for a HDUI TiVo.

When I have a task that is easier on the HDUI I switch to the HDMI input with the HDUI Romio and use it. Even when the task is on the Hydra Bolt, it is occasionally easier to do it through a remote device with HDUI vs directly on Hydra, this really shouldn't be the case.


----------



## Diana Collins

That's a valid opinion. But personally, the difference between two or even three twitches of a finger versus one seems like a silly criteria. The more important issue is once I have clicked the first time, is the second click obvious or not. My opinion is that in Hydra there is less "special knowledge" required.

Of course, some people may have used the old UI for so long that they no longer think about what they are doing and so get lost in the new UI. This will change in time. But the bottom line is that TiVo is trying to keep the retail market alive. Hydra is absolutely required if their MSO business is going to survive, and they need the retail market to use as a development test bed. We are the only users TiVo has direct access to, and we provide feedback that they can't get elsewhere. So Hydra is necessary to TiVo's survival.

I'll say it one more time...Hydra is not an "upgrade" it is a rewrite. Everything is different - from how it looks to how the menus are structured to how recordings are grouped and managed. Comparing the "clicks" and that you must do between the two products is like complaining that Office for Windows requires a different number of clicks to do something, or is in different menu, than in Office for Mac. These are different products.


----------



## mdavej

Can you give some examples of things that take more clicks? I’m seeing very few instances of it. Most things take fewer clicks now. Netflix and other streaming only takes one click now. Used to take several. Perhaps you simply don’t know the new way of doing these tasks on Hydra.


----------



## t1voproof

Anyone know if we lost the ability to see "Disk Usage" on individual recordings? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## MighTiVo

mdavej said:


> Can you give some examples of things that take more clicks? I'm seeing very few instances of it. Most things take fewer clicks now. Netflix and other streaming only takes one click now. Used to take several. Perhaps you simply don't know the new way of doing these tasks on Hydra.


Ok, here are a couple...

Watching multiple shows in a folder. After deleting a show with the pop up at the end of a program HDUI lands me back in the folder ready to watch the next show.
Hydra lands me back in My Shows and I have to navigate back to to the folder to find where I was, not only multiple clicks here, but actively searching for the program in the list. This is really annoying when watching on a remote device as I first have to navigate to the device then to the folder HDUI left me on the remote device and in the folder ready to just hit Play for the next program.

When in Suggestions Filter - which I use instead of Suggestions Folder since the Folder in My Shows doesn't properly list the show details - deletions by pressing clear of single programs which are shown as a group of 1 are either very slow with the pop up "Show has been deleted, placed in recently deleted" Or I get the delete everything in this group pop up asking me to confirm deleting everything in group (of 1 item). I haven't figured out why I get one or the other, understand it could be bug, buy either is much slower.
Often I delete 50-100 suggestions in a row so speed is of an essence. Now before you ask why am I deleting Suggestions - just know it is because I want to. But essentially I may have suggestions I MAY want to watch, not important enough to go through the process of changing them all to Keep until one at a time, and I don't want to clutter My Shows, but I want them to hang around a while longer so I delete other Suggestions to keep the ones I want hanging around a while longer. Perhaps if I only had Hydra I would have never gotten in this habit since in Hydra it is not quick and easy. Since it is SO easy on HDUI and only takes a min, I take advantage of using this process to control what is in my Suggestions folder.

Not clicks but another reason I go back to HDUI; My Shows no longer shows the Day/Date of last recording. In some cases this is helpful. For example I have a large number of NOVA, Frontline, etc. recordings saved. These don't come on every week and it is not as easy in Hydra to know if there is something new. In HDUI I can take one glance at My Shows to see which shows have been recently recorded by looking at the date listed in My Shows.

To be clear, yes I have been using TiVo since the first Blue Moon, have seen every incarnation of the interface and don't recall having a previous complaint or concern. I really like the look of Hydra and try to use it first. Yes I have some click habits, and I realize that some of what I got used to were shortcuts that were added over time as alternatives to the primary intended use. Some of the issues are around the fact that the HDUI could be worked almost exclusively with direction, select, and transport, With Hydra it seems I now need to use more of the extra tiny keys, but I think some of these shortcuts really should still work;
Left instead of back when/where left does nothing else anyway
Play on folder/etc. to select when/where it currently does nothing, especially when folder of one item it should start playback!
Maybe since Right as a shortcut for Info is gone, (shortcut meaning alternate access using directional keys instead of dedicated Info button, same single click) perhaps they could add Select while playing as alternate access to Info?

One issue that doesn't come up often that I welcome suggestions for alternate methods is an easier process to identify/select channels on Hydra. I will need to do this soon as I will be switching my Hydra Bolt from OTA to cable card soon and by default cable adds nearly all and I have a minimal package.
On the HDUI I could go to channels select some, hit live to check what works, then click Left to get right back to channel list. Made it pretty quick and easy to set up.
On Hydra it is a long process to get back to the channel list after checking channels.

What would be really cool is if Hydra added the option to display a channel preview to the Channel List page instead of displaying live TV on the channel it was left on.

I am sure the interface will evolve over time, just as HDUi did - Play on a folder was not there at first. But until it (and I) evolve, I find it easier or faster to do many things on HDUI.


----------



## MighTiVo

t1voproof said:


> Anyone know if we lost the ability to see "Disk Usage" on individual recordings? Can't seem to find it.


Agree - seems to no longer be available


----------



## mrizzo80

I've had multiple issues on RC8 with the Amazon app. 

On Roamio, I launched the app and received an "insufficient bandwidth" warning (fast.com reported 20mbps at the time). No button presses would allow me to exit the blank screen in the Amazon app. I even tried the old "backdoor" technique of initiating playback of a recording from the iPad app (this would help solve a hung TiVo in the gen3 UI). I had to pull the plug. After the reboot, I tried to play the same title. Same thing happened - I had to pull the plug.

On my Mini, about 24 hours later, I successfully initiated playback of another Amazon app program, but the grey spinning circle wouldn't go away. I couldn't use in-app trick play, go back to the app home screen, and the TiVo button on the remote wouldn't dump me back to TiVo Central. I had to pull the plug.


----------



## JayMan747

MighTiVo said:


> There does seem to be a few issues around My Shows/Episode Strip, perhaps it will be a while before we see improvements.


Agreed.
At first, I had this enabled, but found that with it on, it would show a description of the recording.
One issue I found is that this "Strip" view is very inconsistent, seems that it displays when it wants to. 
This can be re-enabled by "OK" when it is not displayed.

A suggested improvement to this "view" would be to show the 0-4 star rating at the top of the description. I sometimes scroll through the Suggestions, looking for a movie to watch, and this rating would be a nice thing to show.


----------



## solutionsetc

Diana Collins said:


> Hydra is not an "upgrade" it is a rewrite


Hi Diana,

With all due respect, it doesn't feel like a rewrite. While performance is just barely acceptable on a new Bolt... apps, animations, screen changes, and even some control sequences are incredibly laggy (or simply unusable) on series 4 hardware. It really doesn't feel any different than back when they rolled out the Flash based HD UI on series 3 units (if anything, it feels worse). In fact, I still see a piece or two here and there of the "SD" interface from many years ago.

I would expect a rewrite in 2017 to offer significantly better performance than the fat, bloated pig that was Flash, but it doesn't feel that way at all. So while it is certainly a new interface, nothing here suggests to me this is a new code base, and if it is, they have failed miserably (performance is still abysmal).


----------



## Diana Collins

Well, that's not my experience. On our Roamio Pros and first gen Minis the performance is very good. I also haven't seen any SD interface screens at all.


----------



## MighTiVo

Diana Collins said:


> Well, that's not my experience. On our Roamio Pros and first gen Minis the performance is very good. I also haven't seen any SD interface screens at all.


Some screens like are pretty plain and appear to be little more than a font and color port of the old screen, even losing some features. Search, a major TiVo feature, loses a lot of capabilities.

Xfinity VOD switches to old menu style, but that is an app.


----------



## aaronwt

Diana Collins said:


> Well, that's not my experience. On our Roamio Pros and first gen Minis the performance is very good. I also haven't seen any SD interface screens at all.


Yes. The same here. I've not run into lagginess on my Bolts, Romaio, or Minis. Performance with Hydra has been nice and quick.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## solutionsetc

Diana Collins said:


> Well, that's not my experience. On our Roamio Pros and first gen Minis the performance is very good. I also haven't seen any SD interface screens at all.


So you can play a YouTube video 25 minutes in length with no lockup? I can't even do that on the Bolt, let alone a Mini. My download is 90Mbs or better.

On an A93 Mini, just diving into a recorded folder shows 1-2 seconds of stutter.

Do you have background images turned on?


----------



## BobCamp1

Diana Collins said:


> That's a valid opinion. But personally, the difference between two or even three twitches of a finger versus one seems like a silly criteria. The more important issue is once I have clicked the first time, is the second click obvious or not. My opinion is that in Hydra there is less "special knowledge" required.


As a test engineer, I was taught that the number of clicks to perform common tasks is one of the best ways to rate a GUI. Use cases are created and the most common ones are ranked at the top. Bug reports are filed if a common task requires more clicks than other common tasks. Microsoft even created The Ribbon for Office because the #1 complaint was that many of its frequently used functions were buried within menus.

However, to your point, one of the _other_ best ways to rate a GUI is how much special knowledge is needed to operate it. Using the left arrow as a back button has always been unacceptable -- the Tivo remote has lacked exit AND stop buttons and that has made it almost impossible to operate without special knowledge. And when has "zoom" ever meant "exit"? It usually means the exact opposite. Fortunately the new remote finally adds one of those buttons.

Usually (and unfortunately), the balance between these two conflicting requirements is met by creating shortcut keys for common tasks. For example, "clear" will (stop and) delete the highlighted recording quickly, Tivo-2 brings up the to do list, etc. These shortcuts are acceptable, not preferred, and are allowed because there's only so many buttons you can put on a remote and only so much space on a screen.

I do not know if these shortcut keys don't exist yet in Hydra, or if they simply haven't been discovered yet. There are also many screens in Hydra which are simply horrid, and those combined with all the bugs negate all the advances in usability. While these issues can be addressed in the future, they shouldn't have released it as it is today. I'm not surprised that they released it anyway (especially because it's the holiday season). I have a Dilbert cartoon of this, after all.


----------



## Diana Collins

solutionsetc said:


> So you can play a YouTube video 25 minutes in length with no lockup? I can't even do that on the Bolt, let alone a Mini. My download is 90Mbs or better.
> 
> On an A93 Mini, just diving into a recorded folder shows 1-2 seconds of stutter.
> 
> Do you have background images turned on?


Personally, we don't use YouTube much, but watched OverTime (Bill Maher's post show) without a problem. The other apps are all working fine. All my minis are A92s and I'm not seeing stutter at all.

Note: I am running a pre-release version of the software (RC9) which fixed a number of R7 and R8 bugs. But performance of Hydra in terms of responsiveness has always been good.


----------



## mike246

mdavej said:


> Can you give some examples of things that take more clicks? I'm seeing very few instances of it. Most things take fewer clicks now. Netflix and other streaming only takes one click now. Used to take several. Perhaps you simply don't know the new way of doing these tasks on Hydra.


Landing on a show not in a folder and pressing 'play' does nothing. Must 'select' than 'play'. This is the most irritating thing that after 3 weeks I still have not adapted to.
'Clear' a single show takes you to an extra menu.
'Standby' went from 3 clicks to 6 clicks.
Deleting a show after watching it takes you to the main menu while previously you landed on the next show in my shows. If you want to watch more than one show, there are additional clicks required just to get to my shows.


----------



## ADG

Also, recording a show from the guide takes 3 clicks vs 2 previously.


----------



## solutionsetc

Diana Collins said:


> But performance of Hydra in terms of responsiveness has always been good.


YouTube is unusable on My Minis. And even on the Bolt, like clockwork, it will freeze with the loading spinner between 15 and 20 minutes into a video. At this point the interface goes unresponsive until you back out of the video and restart it (at least it remembers where you left off).

Right next to the TiVo is a Nexus Player with 1/3 the RAM, less CPU horespower, and on wifi, that never exhibits this behavior.

The Bill Maher clips are pretty short < 10 minutes, right?

I'm ok with bugs (new code = new bugs), and hopefully most will eventually get fixed, but am concerned about the discrepancies we're seeing on the Mini. You can see what mine looks like at 




You never mentioned whether or not you have BG graphics turned on. Any other thoughts as to why I am seeing this and you are not?


----------



## Diana Collins

I do have background images on, and I am not seeing anything like the 'pause during zoom in' your clip shows. The animations and menu changes are smooth and quick. I will, usually during prime-time, see an occasional spinning blue circle before a page of guide data fills in, but is not unique to Hydra. Once populated, the scrolling through the guide is smooth.

I don't know why you are seeing this and I am not.


----------



## JoeKustra

solutionsetc said:


> The Bill Maher clips are pretty short < 10 minutes, right?


Usually Real Time and Last Week Tonight are initially put on YouTube whole, complete with commercials. I usually wait for the shorter segments you mentioned.


----------



## MighTiVo

solutionsetc said:


> So you can play a YouTube video 25 minutes in length with no lockup? I can't even do that on the Bolt, let alone a Mini. My download is 90Mbs or better.
> 
> On an A93 Mini, just diving into a recorded folder shows 1-2 seconds of stutter.
> 
> Do you have background images turned on?


I can confirm - tried a SpaceX launch video on my Bolt, it froze just after 15 min...


----------



## Jed1

Diana Collins said:


> Note: I am running a pre-release version of the software (RC9) which fixed a number of R7 and R8 bugs. But performance of Hydra in terms of responsiveness has always been good.


I have an occasional slow down with the UI. The lag can be annoying especially when you are used to a certain response with each button press. I am quite used to Hydra now, first day release, and when the UI starts to lag I find I am doing extra button presses as the UI is to slow.
I am on RC8, as I don't own minis just two cable/OTA Roamios, so I don't know what is causing this. Just wonder if you or anybody is seeing this.


----------



## aaronwt

solutionsetc said:


> YouTube is unusable on My Minis. And even on the Bolt, like clockwork, it will freeze with the loading spinner between 15 and 20 minutes into a video. At this point the interface goes unresponsive until you back out of the video and restart it (at least it remembers where you left off).
> 
> Right next to the TiVo is a Nexus Player with 1/3 the RAM, less CPU horespower, and on wifi, that never exhibits this behavior.
> 
> The Bill Maher clips are pretty short < 10 minutes, right?
> 
> I'm ok with bugs (new code = new bugs), and hopefully most will eventually get fixed, but am concerned about the discrepancies we're seeing on the Mini. You can see what mine looks like at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never mentioned whether or not you have BG graphics turned on. Any other thoughts as to why I am seeing this and you are not?


I'm not seeing anything like that with Hydra on my TiVos.


----------



## jrtroo

The you tube bug is not a hydra thing, it is on the old Gen3 platform as well.


----------



## lpwcomp

BobCamp1 - what exactly would the "Stop" button do? Stop what?


----------



## solutionsetc

jrtroo said:


> The you tube bug is not a hydra thing, it is on all the old Gen3 platform as well.


Yeah but the series 3 was woefully underpowered for HD so I kinda expected that. But the Bolt has a quadcore ARM7 with three gigs of RAM so it should be a walk in the park to do YouTube, however it isn't.

I skipped series 4, did it ever work properly on that platform?


----------



## solutionsetc

Diana Collins said:


> I don't know why you are seeing this and I am not.


Based on your comments I decided to do a hard reset on a Mini and things are better. It is still not perfectly smooth (i.e. you can see the animation is dropping frames), but the big long stutters are gone. Will try Youtube tonight to see if it is any better but confidence is not high given the issues I see on the Bolt (maybe it needs to be reset too).


----------



## jrtroo

It's not a matter of power, it's a bug in the code.


----------



## aaronwt

jrtroo said:


> The you tube bug is not a hydra thing, it is on all the old Gen3 platform as well.


So far I have not run into any youtube issues from my Bolts or Mini Vox. Since Hydra I've watched several hours of UHD videos from youtube on the TiVos and I haven't run into any playback issues. And they are also the faster devices I have for youtube playback. I've seen connection speeds of up to 140Mb/s from them. So they typically start at the 3840x2160P encode and stay there the entire time of video playback. I only wish that they would enable HDR on the Bolts and Vox Minis.


----------



## MighTiVo

lpwcomp said:


> BobCamp1 - what exactly would the "Stop" button do? Stop what?


uhhhhh stop recording? (or playback)

I used to have stop on my universal mapped to Slow, I decided to change it to Back to meet Hydra's needs


----------



## sdorshan

I have something good to say about Hydra. I was out in a store and the Star Trek movie was playing on a TV on FX. I got home, pressed the Blue button and said, "Star Trek". It came right up with the one that was on TV. The only thing I would have preferred was if it defaulted to the HD version, which I was able to switch to with the D button. No remembering channel numbers, scrolling the guide, or searching with the silly on-screen keyboard with the arrow keys.

Once I learn exactly what the VOX feature is capable of, I'm sure I'll make a lot more use of it.


----------



## Johncv

NJChris said:


> I updated my mom's Roamio - she's 85. She seemed a bit confused since there's so much more on the screen. Also it overscans on her Vizio so the little tivo character is partially off-screen. I hope she gets used to it!


Why do you have it on overscan? It should be set to a normal picture.


----------



## lpwcomp

MighTiVo said:


> uhhhhh stop recording?


Yeah, cause people do that so often that a dedicated button makes sense. 

Other things to consider. Stop recording what? It doesn't really stop recording anyway, it just stops saving the recording and resets the live buffer *for that tuner. *Th only way to stop recording w/o shutting down is to put the TiVo in standby or tune to an "empty" channel.

Stop makes sense for a VCR, not for a DVR.


----------



## toricred

solutionsetc said:


> Hi Diana,
> 
> With all due respect, it doesn't feel like a rewrite. While performance is just barely acceptable on a new Bolt... apps, animations, screen changes, and even some control sequences are incredibly laggy (or simply unusable) on series 4 hardware.


Hydra doesn't run on Series 4 hardware, just Roamio (Series 5) and Bolt (Series 6). It runs great on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## CZBrat

Would live the ability to customize the colors... The Grey on white is OK but would like the same color scheme as before. Still playing with it, so far so good. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## MighTiVo

lpwcomp said:


> Yeah, cause people do that so often that a dedicated button makes sense.
> 
> Other things to consider. Stop recording what? It doesn't really stop recording anyway, it just stops saving the recording and resets the live buffer *for that tuner. *Th only way to stop recording w/o shutting down is to put the TiVo in standby or tune to an "empty" channel.
> 
> Stop makes sense for a VCR, not for a DVR.


The question was " what exactly would the "Stop" button do? Stop what?"
The question was not would it make sense to have a dedicated button.

But since you are apparently asking that now....

Perhaps not for you, but I stop recordings and playback nearly every time I use a DVR. In the old HDUI system I would hit left near the end of a program to stop playback, and when recording right-select to stop recording (recording meaning saving the playing program to a file that is stored in My Shows). So in a way a Stop button makes more sense to me then context sensitive use of Left or Right.

That being said I was not arguing for or against one, only answering the simple question - what would stop do....


----------



## solutionsetc

solutionsetc said:


> I decided to do a hard reset on a Mini and things are better.


Well, that didn't last long... it's back to Lagsville.

Hard to believe I am the only one experiencing this.


----------



## Chuck_IV

I wasn't going to update but after my wife and daughter saw a demo, they wanted it. So I updated both my Roamio plus and Roamio basic(soon to be a Bolt).

I will say, I am pleasantly surprised at the overall functionality. I have found getting used to it, very easy. One of the things I love is the right arrow to pull up the listing of what's on the other tuners. I use this all the time and find it much more convenient than the old, two step method.

The channel banner being on the bottom will take a bit of getting used to though.

The one thing I HATE is the overall lack of COLOR. Did they have a colorblind person develop this UI? Just about everything is a shade of grey. Put some color back I to this PLEASE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdorshan

I don't like the removal of the old functions that Right and Left arrow used to perform. Those buttons are very easy to find without looking. The Back and Info buttons are small and easy to miss.

One simple change would be for Right Arrow to not only show what is on the other tuners, but to show what is on the current tuner.

And Left Arrow should resume its old function of Back.



Chuck_IV said:


> I wasn't going to update but after my wife and daughter saw a demo, they wanted it. So I updated both my Roamio plus and Roamio basic(soon to be a Bolt).
> 
> I will say, I am pleasantly surprised at the overall functionality. I have found getting used to it, very easy. One of the things I love is the right arrow to pull up the listing of what's on the other tuners. I use this all the time and find it much more convenient than the old, two step method.
> 
> The channel banner being on the bottom will take a bit of getting used to though.
> 
> The one thing I HATE is the overall lack of COLOR. Did they have a colorblind person develop this UI? Just about everything is a shade of grey. Put some color back I to this PLEASE.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdorshan

Johncv said:


> Why do you have it on overscan? It should be set to a normal picture.


If you adjust your TV to its correct scan area, the graphics of Hydra bump right against the edges of the screen, and the left side of the guide is even cut off. I adjusted my TV with its built in grid to be exactly on spec. There should be some margins. It doesn't look good the way it is.


----------



## aaronwt

sdorshan said:


> I don't like the removal of the old functions that Right and Left arrow used to perform. Those buttons are very easy to find without looking. The Back and Info buttons are small and easy to miss.
> 
> One simple change would be for Right Arrow to not only show what is on the other tuners, but to show what is on the current tuner.
> 
> And Left Arrow should resume its old function of Back.


I don't even need to look for any of the buttons on the top two thirds of the Vox remote. And can use the Vox remotes quickly without looking at them for the buttons on the top two thirds.The bottom third of the remote though, I need to look at it to quickly push the right buttons.

As far as what is on the current tuner, the info button shows that. Which has always been the case.


----------



## hapster85

Diana Collins said:


> Well, that's not my experience. On our Roamio Pros and first gen Minis the performance is very good. I also haven't seen any SD interface screens at all.


I found the following still in SD, at least on my Roamio OTA. YMMV

- Guided Setup
- Antenna signal test
- Antenna channel scan

I'd have to double-check that last one, but I think it was SD. Those are all I've found. Wasn't actually looking for any of them; used each when trying to resolve a channel issue. All are rarely used, so not a big deal.


----------



## JoeKustra

hapster85 said:


> I found the following still in SD, at least on my Roamio OTA. YMMV
> - Guided Setup
> - Antenna signal test
> - Antenna channel scan
> I'd have to double-check that last one, but I think it was SD. Those are all I've found. Wasn't actually looking for any of them; used each when trying to resolve a channel issue. All are rarely used, so not a big deal.


If you had cable, all the cable card menus are SD. If you need to check the log files, those are SD also. Since Kickstart no longer works, I can't tell if those are still SD.


----------



## ClearToLand

JoeKustra said:


> ...*Since Skipmode no longer works*, I can't tell if those are still SD.


I don't follow you here - SkipMode doesn't work on Gen4?

What is a 'SkipMode' screen (i.e. those) in SD?  In Gen3, SkipMode is an icon.


----------



## JoeKustra

ClearToLand said:


> I don't follow you here - SkipMode doesn't work on Gen4?
> What is a 'SkipMode' screen (i.e. those) in SD?  In Gen3, SkipMode is an icon.


OOps. I meant KickStart codes. My bad. I changed my post. I shouldn't post after dark.

Miscellaneous Services from WeaKnees.com


----------



## ClearToLand

JoeKustra said:


> *OOps.* I meant KickStart codes. My bad. I changed my post. *I shouldn't post after dark*.
> 
> Miscellaneous Services from WeaKnees.com


Someone has to '_police_' these 'Old Spammers' who spend their entire day posting misinformation.  

I watched / somehow followed around this other poster who was generating close to a new post every couple of minutes - sometimes 4 or 5 sequential snips in the same thread!  Mostly one sentence snipes and personal opinions - gets boring real quick when you're expecting to read something interesting.

Must have been shooting to earn a new TCF Trophy (1000 posts / 100 likes).


----------



## JoeKustra

ClearToLand said:


> Must have been shooting to earn a new TCF Trophy (1000 posts / 100 likes).


It's better to give than receive.


----------



## TonyD79

MighTiVo said:


> The question was " what exactly would the "Stop" button do? Stop what?"
> The question was not would it make sense to have a dedicated button.
> 
> But since you are apparently asking that now....
> 
> Perhaps not for you, but I stop recordings and playback nearly every time I use a DVR. In the old HDUI system I would hit left near the end of a program to stop playback, and when recording right-select to stop recording (recording meaning saving the playing program to a file that is stored in My Shows). So in a way a Stop button makes more sense to me then context sensitive use of Left or Right.
> 
> That being said I was not arguing for or against one, only answering the simple question - what would stop do....


To stop a recording in Hydra,

Info
Right arrow
Click
Confirm.

I don't recall right/select stopping a recording in the old GUI.


----------



## MighTiVo

TonyD79 said:


> To stop a recording in Hydra,
> Info
> Right arrow
> Click
> Confirm.
> I don't recall right/select stopping a recording in the old GUI.


Not sure why this is important it all started with "what exactly would the "Stop" button do? Stop what?"

For Hydra the Remote buttons you press to stop a recording are
Info - Right - Select - Select

HDUI it similar Info or Right (a shortcut for Info)
This places you on the Rec button as a default landing
So now you press Select to get the recording menu where you have a choice to Continue or Press down to choose Stop Recording and then press select...

So to execute a stop recording
Info (or Right) - Select - Down - Select

I was going of memory and forgot the last down - select, but if it helps, this is the full process.


----------



## Phil T

Today both my Bolt Vox and Mini V2 upgraded to RC9. After years of Cutting Edge testing with DirecTV and a year with the HS17 and clients, I can't express how nice and simple it was to download and install the update. Both boxes were back to live TV in less then 5 minutes after "pending restart" with no issues. 

DirecTV (aka AT&T) made our TV experience miserable the last few months, with firmware that locked up and ruined two clients and deleted recordings, while they were in a rush to get their new GUI rolled out. I then was expected to pay for the receivers they ruined and spent hours on the phone with them trying to resolve the issues they caused. 

After 14 years with DirecTV, IMO, the AT&T purchase and culture ruined what was once a great service. 

After a little less then a month with the Bolt Vox and Hydra I am very happy I made the switch. With Hydra being out less then a month it is very stable and a enjoyable TV experience for me and my wife! I ordered a second Mini (this time a Vox) yesterday. I am looking forward to receiving it soon and hopefully enjoying many years of trouble free TV.


----------



## HerronScott

jrtroo said:


> The you tube bug is not a hydra thing, it is on the old Gen3 platform as well.





solutionsetc said:


> Yeah but the series 3 was woefully underpowered for HD so I kinda expected that. But the Bolt has a quadcore ARM7 with three gigs of RAM so it should be a walk in the park to do YouTube, however it isn't.
> 
> I skipped series 4, did it ever work properly on that platform?


By Gen3, I'm pretty sure that he means the Gen3 UI (Roamio, Premiere, etc) and not the S3/HD hardware series.

Scott


----------



## Kif

I have the roamio ota with cable card on hydra with comcast. When i select an sd channel, I’m not seeing the option to press the green “d” button to go to the he channel. I need help.


----------



## Cheezmo

solutionsetc said:


> Well, that didn't last long... it's back to Lagsville.
> 
> Hard to believe I am the only one experiencing this.


No, my Mini UI gets really laggy too, animations are in slow motion.


----------



## screenscalpel

Cheezmo said:


> No, my Mini UI gets really laggy too, animations are in slow motion.


Same. I just upgraded my Mini this morning and am not happy about the lag when navigating the menus. The original UI was perfectly snappy. I really regret getting early access now.


----------



## Joe01880

I didn't know where to post this and I'm not reading 38+ pages of stuff that may or may not answer my question. Please forgive if I am being redundant.
I got a few questions;

1) What is this Hydra UI I am reading about? I own a Bolt with a upgraded HDD, a Roamio Pro with a upgraded HDD and a Roamio Cable/OTA also with a upgraded HDD. All show 20.4.7.RC2, is that Hydra or am i missing something.

2) The Vox remote, does it need to be running Hydra to work? Does it work well? Also, i do not see a "Select" button in the pictures on the TiVo website, does that mean the "select codes" are things of the past ie. 30 skip, not this 30 second fast forward they come out doing now when new?

I guess technically that is five questions, sorry but any insight here would be appreciated.


----------



## screenscalpel

Joe01880 said:


> I didn't know where to post this and I'm not reading 38+ pages of stuff that may or may not answer my question. Please forgive if I am being redundant.
> I got a few questions;
> 
> 1) What is this Hydra UI I am reading about? I own a Bolt with a upgraded HDD, a Roamio Pro with a upgraded HDD and a Roamio Cable/OTA also with a upgraded HDD. All show 20.4.7.RC2, is that Hydra or am i missing something.
> 
> 2) The Vox remote, does it need to be running Hydra to work? Does it work well? Also, i do not see a "Select" button in the pictures on the TiVo website, does that mean the "select codes" are things of the past ie. 30 skip, not this 30 second fast forward they come out doing now when new?
> 
> I guess technically that is five questions, sorry but any insight here would be appreciated.


Hydra UI: 



It's a new UI that, right now, you can request early access to at www.tivo.com/newexperience

I purchased the VOX Remote (for Roamio/Mini) on a whim and didn't know that Hydra UI is required.


----------



## screenscalpel

TiVo Roamio is lagging with Hydra :worried:

I've found that turning off Background Images alleviates the lag.

0 Menu > Settings > User Preferences > My Shows Options > Background images: > Off

It's going to take some time to get used to using the Back button, which feels less intuitive after using the traditional TiVO UI for so long.

One thing I wish they'd do is show movie posters for the recorded movies section.


----------



## JoeKustra

Observation. I bought a 1TB Roamio OTA on BF. It, and my previously upgraded Roamio are on the Hydra upgrade page. My basic Roamio was missing after I did the upgrade, so I guess they're giving me a second chance. I haven't applied power to the new OTA, so I will find out tomorrow if it's got Hydra.


----------



## Joe01880

screenscalpel said:


> Hydra UI:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a new UI that, right now, you can request early access to at www.tivo.com/newexperience
> 
> I purchased the VOX Remote (for Roamio/Mini) on a whim and didn't know that Hydra UI is required.


I just watched the video link you supplied, thank you!
That UI seems busy as hell, no live guide either. I like the live guide, it doesn't seem like TiVo anymore, is Rovi eventually going to be shoving it down our throats, like it or not?
How buggy is it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## screenscalpel

Joe01880 said:


> I just watched the video link you supplied, thank you!
> That UI seems busy as hell, no live guide either. I like the live guide, it doesn't seem like TiVo anymore, is Rovi eventually going to be shoving it down our throats, like it or not?
> How buggy is it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


So far I haven't had any real bugs so to speak. My issues are with the lag. The font they use also has severe aliasing (looks very jagged) on my Dell 2408 WPF, as well as underscan (tiny bit of the edges are cut off). I know it's not a TV, but still. Didn't used to have that issue on the old UI. There's also lag for the guide. It takes about 1.5 seconds to show the details after you highlight a program in the guide.

Overall, I'm not impressed. The text is low contrast (gray on gray), and the natural language VOX features are not quite as natural as I expect. For instance, I ask it "show me movies that I recorded" and it shows me movies in general.

Based on this experience, I personally wouldn't recommend participating in the early access of Hydra. Maybe others have had a better experience?


----------



## ajwees41

did they remove the plex app as an option for the shortcut page the one that is user configurable?


----------



## MighTiVo

ajwees41 said:


> did they remove the plex app as an option for the shortcut page the one that is user configurable?


Yep, Plex is gone as a shortcut (21.7.2.RC8) - ARGH!
App still works though.

I lost another shortcut too, I think I had it set to Suggestions...

Executed a reboot, now on 21.7.2.RC9, I am guessing the shortcut change came with the RC9 update but didn't need the restart?


----------



## lessd

MighTiVo said:


> Yep, Plex is gone as a shortcut (21.7.2.RC8) - ARGH!
> 
> I lost another shortcut too, I think I had it set to Suggestions...


Plex was there yesterday (or the day before) under #6, now #6 is missing and so is Plex, and I have RC11


----------



## aaronwt

I have plex shortcuts with rc8 and rc9.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MighTiVo

aaronwt said:


> I have plex shortcuts with rc8 and rc9.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


Weird
Where is Plex Shortcut in the list, I can post screenshot to demonstrate. Shortcut list is too long to get the entire list in one shot though.


----------



## Johncv

Chuck_IV said:


> The one thing I HATE is the overall lack of COLOR. Did they have a colorblind person develop this UI? Just about everything is a shade of grey. Put some color back I to this PLEASE.


I believe the reason for the "lack of color" is to speed up the interface, less pixel to load onto the screen. The more color you add the more pixel the interface need to deal with and slow it down. Diana Collins could probably give a better answer.


----------



## hapster85

Anyone else get an email from TiVo asking to take a survey about the "new TiVo experience"?


----------



## Phil T

hapster85 said:


> Anyone else get an email from TiVo asking to take a survey about the "new TiVo experience"?


I did yesterday and sent it in.


----------



## lessd

aaronwt said:


> I have plex shortcuts with rc8 and rc9.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


Does your Plex shortcut show up on the first press of the TiVo button when watching full screen TV ? I have to go to apps then favorites and I get Plex.


----------



## tim_m

screenscalpel said:


> TiVo Roamio is lagging with Hydra :worried:
> 
> I've found that turning off Background Images alleviates the lag.
> 
> 0 Menu > Settings > User Preferences > My Shows Options > Background images: > Off
> 
> It's going to take some time to get used to using the Back button, which feels less intuitive after using the traditional TiVO UI for so long.
> 
> One thing I wish they'd do is show movie posters for the recorded movies section.


I've turned that off as well. It looked stupid imo with the rest of it all a dark grey. Why would you put a multi blue color image on tivo home screen?


----------



## MighTiVo

lessd said:


> Does your Plex shortcut show up on the first press of the TiVo button when watching full screen TV ? I have to go to apps then favorites and I get Plex.


Same here; Plex Favorite is fine, Plex Shortcut is gone.


----------



## Joe01880

screenscalpel said:


> So far I haven't had any real bugs so to speak. My issues are with the lag. The font they use also has severe aliasing (looks very jagged) on my Dell 2408 WPF, as well as underscan (tiny bit of the edges are cut off). I know it's not a TV, but still. Didn't used to have that issue on the old UI. There's also lag for the guide. It takes about 1.5 seconds to show the details after you highlight a program in the guide.
> 
> Overall, I'm not impressed. The text is low contrast (gray on gray), and the natural language VOX features are not quite as natural as I expect. For instance, I ask it "show me movies that I recorded" and it shows me movies in general.
> 
> Based on this experience, I personally wouldn't recommend participating in the early access of Hydra. Maybe others have had a better experience?


Got me at grey on grey, I'm very color blind, grey isn't going to work for me..

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe01880

Johncv said:


> I believe the reason for the "lack of color" is to speed up the interface, less pixel to load onto the screen. The more color you add the more pixel the interface need to deal with and slow it down. Diana Collins could probably give a better answer.


If this color blind person set guide colors everything would be blue, black and white and red and or varying hues there of..
Grey on grey looks grey which ever color is darker is dominant with nothing else showing up, grey next to pink is grey, red next to green is green ZERO red showing up, yellow and blue, only blue shows up and yes, the sun looks rather white on a clear day...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck_IV

I had a weird one last night. It was definitely Tuning Adapter related but the way the box handled it was whacky and very unusual.

So I had the usual black channels that appears occasionally and requires a TA reboot. After rebooting the TA, a channel that requires the TA, Tivo said didn't exist when trying to select it in the guide, yet manually entering the channel number brought up the picture just fine but with nothing in the info banner(even though the guide showed proper info). When I would goto another channel, the Tivo would always kick me to channel 2, which is my first channel in my list. A reboot of the Tivo didn't fix it but rebooting the TA a second time did. 

Obviously this was a TA issue but I have never seen the Tivo react this way. It was definitely odd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MighTiVo

Johncv said:


> I believe the reason for the "lack of color" is to speed up the interface, less pixel to load onto the screen. The more color you add the more pixel the interface need to deal with and slow it down. Diana Collins could probably give a better answer.


That makes absolutely no sense at all....


----------



## ajwees41

aaronwt said:


> I have plex shortcuts with rc8 and rc9.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


RC9 removed Plex shortcut, but added a settings shortcut


----------



## aaronwt

ajwees41 said:


> RC9 removed Plex shortcut, but added a settings shortcut


I'm not sure I understand. I only know I have the same shortcuts with Hydra that I have had since it was first released. I have one on the main page that I use with the number 5 key to open the Plex app. And I have a Plex shortcut in my favorite apps list.


----------



## MighTiVo

aaronwt said:


> I'm not sure I understand. I only know I have the same shortcuts with Hydra that I have had since it was first released. I have one on the main page that I use with the number 5 key to open the Plex app. And I have a Plex shortcut in my favorite apps list.


Had similar Plex numbered shortcut and a favorite app. It just disappeared on its own from the shortcuts and when I go to settings Plex is no longer an option.
Nothing changed in the Favorite Apps.


----------



## foghorn2

Good, hopefully they ditch Plex and get us a DNLA player or a player that can see shared directories and just play the darned filed like a WDTV could.


----------



## solutionsetc

That'd be nice.


----------



## aaronwt

MighTiVo said:


> Had similar Plex numbered shortcut and a favorite app. It just disappeared on its own from the shortcuts and when I go to settings Plex is no longer an option.
> Nothing changed in the Favorite Apps.


OK. Mine never disappeared on my TiVos on the main page.

And Plex is still an option in the shortcut menu.


----------



## osu1991

Plex is gone on my Roamio OTA too, just shows up in the favorite apps only. Roamio is on RC 9 currently


----------



## MighTiVo

foghorn2 said:


> Good, hopefully they ditch Plex and get us a DNLA player or a player that can see shared directories and just play the darned filed like a WDTV could.


Lets not hope they ditch Plex - horrible idea...


----------



## JoeKustra

Looking at my guide. What's the difference between "First Airs" and "First Aired"? Some hidden code? RC9


----------



## MighTiVo

JoeKustra said:


> Looking at my guide. What's the difference between "First Airs" and "First Aired"? Some hidden code? RC9


Future and Past?


----------



## JoeKustra

MighTiVo said:


> Future and Past?


It doesn't seem that way. It's as if two different "people" are doing the descriptions. Just pick a channel and move right while watching the descriptions. I could detect no pattern.


----------



## Mike Bloomfield

Since switching to Hydra, can't seem to figure out how to play all recordings of a particular show. Ie. Prior to Hydra, if i hit play on name of series in my shows list, all available episodes would play but can't seem to figure out how to do this on new UI. Any idea how to do this now?


----------



## lessd

Can anybody explain what bookmarks are, I may have missed something as I don't study TiVo full time.


----------



## tim_m

Mike Bloomfield said:


> Since switching to Hydra, can't seem to figure out how to play all recordings of a particular show. Ie. Prior to Hydra, if i hit play on name of series in my shows list, all available episodes would play but can't seem to figure out how to do this on new UI. Any idea how to do this now?


That option is gone.


----------



## JolDC

lessd said:


> Can anybody explain what bookmarks are, I may have missed something as I don't study TiVo full time.


Bookmarks are not new with Hydra. They are links to streaming options for the same show. For example, CBS was having problems Thursday so when I went to watch Big Bang Theory, it was constant pixelation. I deleted the show and selected the "Delete and Replace With Bookmark" option. Now when this episode of BBT is available via streaming (in this case Xfinity OnDemand) it will pop up in My Shows.

Other ways to create bookmarks will sometimes give you options to bookmark whole specific seasons of a show.


----------



## mrizzo80

JoeKustra said:


> It doesn't seem that way. It's as if two different "people" are doing the descriptions. Just pick a channel and move right while watching the descriptions. I could detect no pattern.


You sure? Seems consistent to me. OAD in the future gets "airs"; OAD in the past gets "aired."


----------



## JoeKustra

mrizzo80 said:


> You sure? Seems consistent to me. OAD in the future gets "airs"; OAD in the past gets "aired."


Quick sample. Today, NBC:
10am MTP Aired
1pm PGA Aired
7pm FNIA Airs
8:20pm SNF Aired

OAD in the past isn't retroactive either or they would be changing the two days of guide data still available. I see no pattern.


----------



## mrizzo80

JoeKustra said:


> Quick sample. Today, NBC:
> 10am MTP Aired
> 1pm PGA Aired
> 7pm FNIA Airs
> 8:20pm SNF Aired
> 
> OAD in the past isn't retroactive either or they would be changing the two days of guide data still available. I see no pattern.


The 10am and 1pm issues could be explained away by the airs/aired logic incorrectly using GMT time instead of local time for it's date comparison, but that wouldn't explain the 8:20pm issue. Maybe the trouble cases are just on the current day? Do you see examples of "aired" tomorrow and beyond?


----------



## JoeKustra

mrizzo80 said:


> Do you see examples of "aired" tomorrow and beyond?


Good point on UTC. Check CBS tomorrow starting now. All starting at 11am EST are "Aired".

Seems that the first Airs are very rare. That might mean something. Note: this is not really important when compared to other guide issues.

Update: If a new program "event" does not have a Aired date, it will be assigned an Airs date. This may be a new function to insure everything has a date. On a non-Hydra guide, there is no date. Fox's The OT at 7pm is another example. I can switch from Hydra to 20.7.4 with one button on my AVR. Makes for quick comparisons. 

I guess I'm the only one who thinks "First Airs" is poor grammar also. We should stick with OAD.


----------



## HerronScott

JolDC said:


> Bookmarks are not new with Hydra. They are links to streaming options for the same show. For example, CBS was having problems Thursday so when I went to watch Big Bang Theory, it was constant pixelation. I deleted the show and selected the "Delete and Replace With Bookmark" option. Now when this episode of BBT is available via streaming (in this case Xfinity OnDemand) it will pop up in My Shows.
> 
> Other ways to create bookmarks will sometimes give you options to bookmark whole specific seasons of a show.


I use this for movies that we didn't see in the theater which show up in a Streaming Movies folder in gen 3 UI. I go through the list every so often to see what might be available via streaming or to see if it's available to record.

Scott


----------



## Lyons00

Hi,
Anybody having a problem when turning on a Roamio Pro and there is now volume? Everytime I turn it on, I have no volume, at that point I have to reboot. Any help would be appreciated?
Thank you, Jerry


----------



## aaronwt

I just checked all my TiVos. At some point in the last couple of days, Plex and Pandora disappeared from the shortcut list on my Roamio and Bolts.
Plex and Pandora are still in my shortcut list on my gen 1 Mini and Mini Vox. All of my TiVos are on RC9 right now.


----------



## JoeKustra

System Information: my indexing date/time hasn't moved since initial connection. Normal Service Connections are ok, no guide or 1P/TDL problems. Roamio 1TB OTA. Ok on Mini VOX. 21.7.2.RC9 on both.


----------



## Mike Waddell

Lyons00 said:


> Hi,
> Anybody having a problem when turning on a Roamio Pro and there is now volume? Everytime I turn it on, I have no volume, at that point I have to reboot. Any help would be appreciated?
> Thank you, Jerry


I had this happen a couple of days ago on my Roamio OTA.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyons00

Mike Waddell said:


> I had this happen a couple of days ago on my Roamio OTA.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


Is yours still doing that? Mine is and was hoping for a fix!


----------



## joecom

screenscalpel said:


> Same. I just upgraded my Mini this morning and am not happy about the lag when navigating the menus. The original UI was perfectly snappy. I really regret getting early access now.


Same here. My Roamio is pretty snappy but the the minis (latest gen + last gen) are both super laggy. There are some points where I am waiting 20-30 seconds for something to catch up. Horrible.


----------



## screenscalpel

Mike Bloomfield said:


> Since switching to Hydra, can't seem to figure out how to play all recordings of a particular show. Ie. Prior to Hydra, if i hit play on name of series in my shows list, all available episodes would play but can't seem to figure out how to do this on new UI. Any idea how to do this now?





tim_m said:


> That option is gone.


I had a whole 10 episodes of a show I wanted to do that with. Now I can't. What an awful decision. Who comes up with these ideas? Why remove such a useful feature?

I can easily imagine people setting a OnePass, recording an entire season, and binge watching it, all with the help of their beloved TiVo. Instead, now you're stuck having to press play on each one.

This Hydra experience keeps going down-hill day after day...I have probably 1TB of content recorded or something like that, and Hydra is making me strongly consider losing all the content just to go back to the original UI...

Maybe we can all pitch in and compile a list of things you CAN'T do with Hydra :tearsofjoy:


----------



## JoeKustra

screenscalpel said:


> This Hydra experience keeps going down-hill day after day...I have probably 1TB of content recorded or something like that, and Hydra is making me strongly consider losing all the content just to go back to the original UI...


You didn't hear it from me, but. If I was really going to do that I would buy, from TiVo, something that held 3TB. Then copy all my stuff to that box (it should be downgraded to 20.7.4). Then drop the first box to 20.7.4 and then copy your stuff back. Final step: send the 3TB box back.


----------



## Mike Waddell

Lyons00 said:


> Is yours still doing that? Mine is and was hoping for a fix!


Only happened once.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Waddell

Mike Waddell said:


> Only happened once.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


Well my Roamio ota just had to reboot to get sound again!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck_IV

So I take it that the iOS(and maybe the Android) Tivo apps will need to be updated to fully work with Hydra?

I say this because when I looks at "My Shows" on the iOS app, all I see are the two shows(Fargo and Longmire) that I have set to show streaming episodes for. I don't see any of my actually recorded shows.


----------



## JoeKustra

Chuck_IV said:


> So I take it that the iOS(and maybe the Android) Tivo apps will need to be updated to fully work with Hydra?


I don't think it's a Hydra issue. The classic app doesn't let my Samsung login. No problem with the new app.


----------



## sandycityscott

Noticed that the title of some shows is not appearing in "suggestions"... just the episode name.


----------



## aaronwt

Chuck_IV said:


> So I take it that the iOS(and maybe the Android) Tivo apps will need to be updated to fully work with Hydra?
> 
> I say this because when I looks at "My Shows" on the iOS app, all I see are the two shows(Fargo and Longmire) that I have set to show streaming episodes for. I don't see any of my actually recorded shows.


The TiVo app is working fine with all my Android devices. Both at home and away from home, with my Bolts on Hydra.


----------



## Chuck_IV

JoeKustra said:


> I don't think it's a Hydra issue. The classic app doesn't let my Samsung login. No problem with the new app.





aaronwt said:


> The TiVo app is working fine with all my Android devices. Both at home and away from home, with my Bolts on Hydra.


Interesting. It is now working at home. I'll have to try it again tomorrow away from home and see what it does.


----------



## sandycityscott

Don’t like how the show timer position jumps backwards on the screen when fast forwarding. Looks like it’s center justified with the arrows instead of left justified.


----------



## samccfl99

Mike Bloomfield said:


> Since switching to Hydra, can't seem to figure out how to play all recordings of a particular show. Ie. Prior to Hydra, if i hit play on name of series in my shows list, all available episodes would play but can't seem to figure out how to do this on new UI. Any idea how to do this now?


Other people have said this too. Does anyone have any idea or comment as to why they have taken this BASIC feature out? They are ridiculous...


----------



## MighTiVo

lessd said:


> Plex was there yesterday (or the day before) under #6, now #6 is missing and so is Plex, and I have RC11


I now have 21.7.2.RC11-USC-11-849 and Plex is back as an option for Home Shortcuts


----------



## MighTiVo

sandycityscott said:


> Noticed that the title of some shows is not appearing in "suggestions"... just the episode name.


This seems to be fixed for me in RC11, was a folder issue, the filter view was ok


----------



## MighTiVo

sandycityscott said:


> Don't like how the show timer position jumps backwards on the screen when fast forwarding. Looks like it's center justified with the arrows instead of left justified.


Agree, that is a bit annoying


----------



## mfiman

As of today....I can no longer get any recordings to play or even get a folder of recordings to open. When I click to select, I get the spinning wheel and then nothing happens.

Using Hydra RC11 on a TiVo Roamio Pro.

Anyone know what to do?


----------



## Mike Waddell

mfiman said:


> As of today....I can no longer get any recordings to play or even get a folder of recordings to open. When I click to select, I get the spinning wheel and then nothing happens.
> 
> Using Hydra RC11 on a TiVo Roamio Pro.
> 
> Anyone know what to do?


I got rc11 update today on Roamio ota and now having this problem. Keep trying to play recording and finally get it to go. Agrivating slow response!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvite

Mike Waddell said:


> I got rc11 update today on Roamio ota and now having this problem. Keep trying to play recording and finally get it to go. Agrivating slow response!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


I want to add myself to this list of having the exact same problem that you guys are having. I have contributed some detailed observations in another thread called "Hydra Issues" in this forum. If you want to read about it, here is a link to my comments on page 32, Hydra Issues.


----------



## sandycityscott

Curious if the lack of a “bloop” sound effect when you hit play after fast forwarding or rewinding is a feature or a bug.


----------



## Chuck_IV

So I noticed a very good thing with my minis(v2) running Hydra. If you hit record on a show you have been watching, it now saves the entire buffer/show instead of just from the point you hit record.

I always hated having to remember to drop out of live TV and goto the guide and hit record from there to get the full buffer into the recording.


On my other issue with the iOS app, no amount of doing anything(I even tried re-enabling out of home stream) fixed the issue of when not on my home network, I wouldn't see my shows list or my todo list. 

I ended up having to delete and reinstall the entire app. That seems to have cleared it up.


----------



## hapster85

Mike Waddell said:


> I got rc11 update today on Roamio ota and now having this problem. Keep trying to play recording and finally get it to go. Agrivating slow response!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


Weird. We watched 3 recordings last night on our Roamio OTA with no issues. Received RC11 a couple of days ago.


----------



## aaronwt

sandycityscott said:


> Curious if the lack of a "bloop" sound effect when you hit play after fast forwarding or rewinding is a feature or a bug.


I've been using TiVos for sixteen years now. And even back in 2001, you would never get those sounds when watching a show that was in DD. Although back then there were only a handful of channels using DD when I was on DirecTV. SInce all the stations converted to digital in my area, all the OTA channels use DD here. And on FiOS, all the video channels are using DD too. So I would never hear those sounds after fast forwarding or rewinding.

The only way you would be hearing those sounds from a show with DD is if you have the TiVo set for pcm output. Which only outputs in stereo.


----------



## Mike Waddell

hapster85 said:


> Weird. We watched 3 recordings last night on our Roamio OTA with no issues. Received RC11 a couple of days ago.


Working today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## wtkflhn

I have 2 problems that I don't like. The first is I can't figure how to delete a show I have watched. I have Hydra on my Romio OTA, and I usually have to go to my Romio Pro with the old interface and remotely delete. The other thing is that I have 4 series 3 type TIVO's that I cant see in Hydra. However they can see Hydra. Does anyone know if this is an issue that will be fixed in a later release? If it's not, to me at least, that's a show stopper. I also don't like the fact that you can only stream between Romios and not transfer programs. That's annoying me too. Help anyone?


----------



## aaronwt

wtkflhn said:


> I have 2 problems that I don't like. The first is I can't figure how to delete a show I have watched. I have Hydra on my Romio OTA, and I usually have to go to my Romio Pro with the old interface and remotely delete. The other thing is that I have 4 series 3 type TIVO's that I cant see in Hydra. However they can see Hydra. Does anyone know if this is an issue that will be fixed in a later release? If it's not, to me at least, that's a show stopper. I also don't like the fact that you can only stream between Romios and not transfer programs. That's annoying me too. Help anyone?


 I delete the same way I did with the HDUI. I highlight the recording and hit the clear button.


----------



## elahome.com

Kinda unrelated, but is there any IP commands to go directly to Netflix, Amazon, etc... I use IP commands for the whole control of the TiVo, have updated to Hydra. For the most part looks cool, wife hates it(because it's a change). Will play more with it. But would rather place icons on the URC Total Control remote that take the TiVo directly to that app. Possible now with new platform?


----------



## sandycityscott

aaronwt said:


> I've been using TiVos for sixteen years now. And even back in 2001, you would never get those sounds when watching a show that was in DD. Although back then there were only a handful of channels using DD when I was on DirecTV. SInce all the stations converted to digital in my area, all the OTA channels use DD here. And on FiOS, all the video channels are using DD too. So I would never hear those sounds after fast forwarding or rewinding.
> 
> The only way you would be hearing those sounds from a show with DD is if you have the TiVo set for pcm output. Which only outputs in stereo.


I'm set to PCM and have always been set up that way, and since Hydra the sounds aren't playing.


----------



## tenthplanet

wtkflhn said:


> I have 2 problems that I don't like. The first is I can't figure how to delete a show I have watched. I have Hydra on my Romio OTA, and I usually have to go to my Romio Pro with the old interface and remotely delete. The other thing is that I have 4 series 3 type TIVO's that I cant see in Hydra. However they can see Hydra. Does anyone know if this is an issue that will be fixed in a later release? If it's not, to me at least, that's a show stopper. I also don't like the fact that you can only stream between Romios and not transfer programs. That's annoying me too. Help anyone?


 The Bolt and Romio can't see older Tivo's but older Tivo's can see Bolt and Romios predates Hydra, it's been a problem for awhile. Are you not getting the keep or delete dialog box at the end of the program, I'm getting it on a Bolt. I'm wondering if Hydra wasn't properly loaded on you unit.


----------



## wtkflhn

Tenthplanet. There was a problem with older TIVO's not being seen by Romios sometime back. But that was fixed. My S3 TIVO's can see my Romio w/ HYDRA. But not the other way around. I just want to know of TIVORTED plans on getting this fixed. I guess I'll PM him and ask.


----------



## Joe01880

It sounds like this Hydra UI is a hot mess. Is it in beta or even alpha testing phase and y'all are the guinea pigs who have volunteered to have your TiVo's screwed up or is there any good to this thing??


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JolDC

Joe01880 said:


> It sounds like this Hydra UI is a hot mess. Is it in beta or even alpha testing phase and y'all are the guinea pigs who have volunteered to have your TiVo's screwed up or is there any good to this thing??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Everybody is expressing personal opinions. I have been using and like Hydra. Any major release of software will have its bugs but none for Hydra are a problem (for me, other people's usage patterns might make the same bugs annoying or worse). The "missing" features were design choices by TiVo based upon their research and I luckily don't miss them.


----------



## TiVotion

I’ve refrained from offering an opinion so far because there are already plenty to go around. But how anyone can embrace this Hydra mess is beyond me. 

I’ve been using TiVo since the early 2000’s. I want to say maybe 2002. I forget. I’ve always been an early adopter. I’ve owned many boxes. Never less than two active at a time. I even bought that ill-fated DVD burner combo. 

That said, the moment I saw Hydra I was gutted. It sucks every bit of everything that was the TiVo experience, the very heart and soul of the entire product, right out of it. What’s left is a dark, dismal, and sterile user interface. Why in the world would TiVo completely neuter one of the things that set the product apart from everything else? I get that the minimalist approach is apparently “a thing”, but this is nothing short of product sabotage. The navigation isn’t better. Not being able to hit the left button to go back (especially handy in the dark) to navigate through the sterile menus in itself is enough to turn me off. 

I was able to revert to the old UI on my boxes, but if this is the future, I’m out after 15 years. 

To each his own, so if you like this re-facing, good for you. But for me, it’s now a different product.


----------



## Joe01880

TiVotion said:


> I've refrained from offering an opinion so far because there are already plenty to go around. But how anyone can embrace this Hydra mess is beyond me.
> 
> I've been using TiVo since the early 2000's. I want to say maybe 2002. I forget. I've always been an early adopter. I've owned many boxes. Never less than two active at a time. I even bought that ill-fated DVD burner combo.
> 
> That said, the moment I saw Hydra I was gutted. It sucks every bit of everything that was the TiVo experience, the very heart and soul of the entire product, right out of it. What's left is a dark, dismal, and sterile user interface. Why in the world would TiVo completely neuter one of the things that set the product apart from everything else? I get that the minimalist approach is apparently "a thing", but this is nothing short of product sabotage. The navigation isn't better. Not being able to hit the left button to go back (especially handy in the dark) to navigate through the sterile menus in itself is enough to turn me off.
> 
> I was able to revert to the old UI on my boxes, but if this is the future, I'm out after 15 years.
> 
> To each his own, so if you like this re-facing, good for you. But for me, it's now a different product.


I don't think "TiVo" would have abandon the things that made TiVo, TiVo. Rovi on the other hand having bought TiVo and rebranding itself TiVo obviously will and has or so it would seem.
I don't care for the Bolt UI, I like its speed but much prefer the look of the older interface.
I have held off on Hydra, sounds like i made a good choice for me in reading the things folks are saying here.
Besides, I can't get past Hydra being a bad guy in the world of Marvel having grown up with the comic's and now movies... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverstring

I may just be missing how to do it (if so, someone please fill me in!), but I would like the ability to thumbs up/down shows anywhere they are listed when highlighted (particularly in the suggestions folder/list). 

Right now, it seems the only way for me to thumb-rate a show in suggestions in to begin playback, which complicates what should be a simple process, especially since—as far as I can tell—the thumbs buttons are not "soft buttons" like A/B/C/D and others that have context-dependent functions.


----------



## atmuscarella

Well I have been using Hydra on a new Roamio OTA for 1 week now and thought I would post my views.

*Visually: *
Visually my bottom line is the screen is just to "busy", turning of the Show Episode Strip and back ground images off help some, but not enough to make the UI easy for me to use. After thinking about what issues I am having I have concluded the graphics are just too close to each other for me to easily identify where things change without having to think intensely about it, as an example I have no issues with Vudu's UI, the movie graphics have enough space between them so I can easily tell the breaks between movies. In the end those who like splashy graphics will like the UI Visually and those that do not will not.

*Functionally:*
I am a very simple user all I want my TiVo to do is record stuff I tell it too and play it back. Hydra does that but not as easily as the old HDUI. Allot of what Hydra is trying to do is give people lots of information, it appears to do this better than the old HDUI. However I have no use for most of this information so while this could easily be a big plus for some users it means nothing to me. I do not use the guide much, but do prefer the Live Guide over the Grid Guide, however I certainly could live with Hydra's Grid Guide. I also want to be able to transfer shows off and then back onto my TiVos, but could also live with being able to just transfer shows to a PC. In the end, excluding bugs I expect will be fixed, Hydra functions just fine, it provides more information for those who want it, while decreasing usability slightly for those who do not want/need most of that information.

*Conclusion:*
There is nearly nothing in Hydra that currently benefits me (I do like that I can turn off the video play back window in the Guide), so I will not be moving to Hydra at this point. This Roamio OTA is going to be a Christmas gift for my 83 year old mother, based on how confused she gets with cluttered web pages and the fact I have to help her use it, I will be rolling it back to the old HDUI. I will continue to test Hydra until I need to box it back up and post again if I think it is warranted.


----------



## samccfl99

atmuscarella said:


> I am a very simple user all I want my TiVo to do is record stuff I tell it to and play it back.


*AMEN!!!
*
_maybe a teeny bit more (tivo to pc transfer), but not much...I gave up my Netflix Streaming when they wanted 2 bucks more a month instead of $1...had it for years (before all the original programming)...sad..._. I do wish Gen3 was a bit faster (seems they can do it) and had voice command. Oh well.


----------



## TiVotion

Joe01880 said:


> I don't think "TiVo" would have abandon the things that made TiVo, TiVo. Rovi on the other hand having bought TiVo and rebranding itself TiVo obviously will and has or so it would seem.
> I don't care for the Bolt UI, I like its speed but much prefer the look of the older interface.
> I have held off on Hydra, sounds like i made a good choice for me in reading the things folks are saying here.
> Besides, I can't get past Hydra being a bad guy in the world of Marvel having grown up with the comic's and now movies...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Right or wrong, given the timing of everything, it feels like the Rovi influence. Already was starting to have a bad taste in my mouth over the diminished quality of the guide data since Rovi stepped in. The guide is terrible. This is icing on the cake. Agree that it feels like their influence trying to mold things in their own image. And frankly it stinks.


----------



## JolDC

Joe01880 said:


> I don't think "TiVo" would have abandon the things that made TiVo, TiVo. Rovi on the other hand having bought TiVo and rebranding itself TiVo obviously will and has or so it would seem.
> I don't care for the Bolt UI, I like its speed but much prefer the look of the older interface.
> I have held off on Hydra, sounds like i made a good choice for me in reading the things folks are saying here.
> Besides, I can't get past Hydra being a bad guy in the world of Marvel having grown up with the comic's and now movies...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Hydra was designed and mostly implemented before Rovi, so any "blame" is still on TiVo.


----------



## foghorn2

^^

all this reminds me of early 80's bands that progressed and changed their sound, the early fans called them sellouts and were all of the sudden loud critics while the bands were gaining popularity.

We need the tivo cartoon video back, and with a new hydra theme at the end!!

just spare us the hip-hop or modern music though

the Ultravox sounding 80's music in the video was the best


----------



## Joe01880

JolDC said:


> Hydra was designed and mostly implemented before Rovi, so any "blame" is still on TiVo.


And you know this how? Link please??
Why would TiVo have gotten away from what the TiVo brand was based on that kept their small but dedicated customer base coming back

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

Joe01880 said:


> And you know this how? Link please??
> Why would TiVo have gotten away from what the TiVo brand was based on that kept their small but dedicated customer base coming back


Soap opera starts about here -> TiVo Staffing Changes


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Overall I enjoy Tivo less because of Hydra. I won't list all the awkward things about it, it's just an overall negative drain. The worst part is that everything wrong with Hydra Tivo knew about for a year. They couldn't be bothered.

Hydra is what happens when you marry yourself to a concept before any user testing. If they care at all, at their classically slow pace it'll still take at least another year to get it where it should be.

Tivo's destroyed the the myth that they tirelessly user test their UI. They got lucky once and then clung to it and coasted for 18 years.


----------



## lessd

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Overall I enjoy Tivo less because of Hydra. I won't list all the awkward things about it, it's just an overall negative drain. The worst part is that everything wrong with Hydra Tivo knew about for a year. They couldn't be bothered.
> 
> Hydra is what happens when you marry yourself to a concept before any user testing. It'll take at least another year to get it where it should be now.
> 
> Tivo's destroyed the the myth that they tirelessly user test their UI. They got lucky once and then clung to it and coasted for 18 years.


TiVo had to get Hydra out fast to sell to small MSOs, and have something that looks new to retail xmiss customers. *TiVo VOX*


----------



## JolDC

Joe01880 said:


> And you know this how? Link please??
> Why would TiVo have gotten away from what the TiVo brand was based on that kept their small but dedicated customer base coming back
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


TiVo shows new interface 8/2016 https://zatznotfunny.com/2016-09/tivo-unveils-new-interface-completing-existing/

Rovi deal closed 9/2016.

Even if Rovi hinted to TiVo management in negotiations in 4/2016 they couldn't design and implement a public demo version in a few months.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

lessd said:


> TiVo had to get Hydra out fast to sell to small MSOs, and have something that looks new to retail xmiss customers. *TiVo VOX*


Yep. They release many products half-baked before they're ready. I'd just be hard-pressed to call it fast since it was years in the making and this was the best they could be bothered to do.


----------



## jimcarver

hapster85 said:


> I would assume the missing functionality is the live guide? I was never a fan of it, so I didn't use it, but the up arrow serves a similar purpose, albeit in a different format. Although I can see where that would be less than ideal for someone who liked the live guide. Perhaps it will make a comeback, with so many unhappy with it's disappearance. Is there something else missing that I haven't noticed?
> 
> XP was more Teletubbies.


Thanks for the up arrow tip! I personally prefer Live Guide over Grid but the up arrow "feature" will help alleviate my disappointment that Live Guide is gone.


----------



## arctanstevo

Is there a single list somewhere for what functionality has not been brought forward yet, but will? Alsowhat functionality won't be brought forward.
Specific to my wants is the ability to copy files from my ReadyNAS again (and Tivo Desktop in a pinch) Plex is nowhere near a replacement for this functionality


----------



## Joe01880

JoeKustra said:


> Soap opera starts about here -> TiVo Staffing Changes


Thank you for the link, reads to me TiVo was working on it, hydra was still in its alpha phase..maybe. Then the Rovi buy out, Rovi ran with Hydra...
I'm sure the original TiVo's (OT) research showed that a large portion of their customers are first adopters. There is their beta program already up and running.
Would the original TiVo folks have put a TiVo product out removing the TiVo personality from it which at a glance appears to be what has been done. Hydra looks very NOT TiVo, or is that that point?

Joe, thanks for the link!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## samccfl99

JoeKustra said:


> Soap opera starts about here -> TiVo Staffing Changes


I am wondering how many Tivo Links you have bookmarked...LOL. Good work Joe (and others...had to say that), and thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra

samccfl99 said:


> I am wondering how many Tivo Links you have bookmarked...LOL.


Hardware or Software?

The previous link was the result of a Search however.


----------



## gworkman

I have a couple of missing features that I'd like to know about:

SPS feature not working. Is there a way to tell Tivo to SKIP 30 seconds instead of SLIP? I have a new box that I upgraded to Hydra, now it only does SLIP.

Cannot play an entire series by pressing the PLAY button on a folder of items. Gotta have that back.

Would be nice to have Audio apps such as iHeart and Pandora in the list of available shortcuts. I have a disabled son who uses Pandora regliously. It is difficult for him to navigate "4", for Apps, then search out Pandora.


----------



## lessd

gworkman said:


> I have a couple of missing features that I'd like to know about:
> 
> SPS feature not working. Is there a way to tell Tivo to SKIP 30 seconds instead of SLIP? I have a new box that I upgraded to Hydra, now it only does SLIP.
> 
> Cannot play an entire series by pressing the PLAY button on a folder of items. Gotta have that back.
> 
> Would be nice to have Audio apps such as iHeart and Pandora in the list of available shortcuts. I have a disabled son who uses Pandora regliously. It is difficult for him to navigate "4", for Apps, then search out Pandora.


When watching any recording on your TiVo press SP30S, that should give you the 30 second skip.


----------



## gworkman

Thanks. I may have been doing SPS30S. It's been a long time since I needed to enter that code. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## lessd

gworkman said:


> Thanks. I may have been doing SPS30S. It's been a long time since I needed to enter that code. I'll try again tonight.


I have not done it for such a long time I did get it incorrect as it is *SPS30S,* but you must be watching a recording when pressing the buttons, and you must press them fast.


----------



## McNublette

I'm surprised there is so much H8torade being served up. Every company nowadays has issues, as they always have (been an software enterprise tester for 20+ years). Tivo is no different, TBH - I'm surprised this company has been relevant for so long. I guess they can thank the giants for having crappy dvr menu systems too. The only thing I'm going to ding this new UI on is the ability for customizations. Yes, the voice thing is critical - they needed to catch up there. But if you are going to put out a new UI, make it fully customizable. One thing that will keep people loyal is the ability to stick terrible images of naked ladies/guys as the back drop. Or even pre-built themes that turned the screen all to a matrix style, or a coders IDE, or into a candy crush marketing opportunity. When you can touch people on a personal level with an interface, they will sing it's praises until the next messiah comes with an even cheesier and more pepperoni type pizza. When you can provide companies a newer add platform, that gives you more coins. Hell I'm surprised they haven't touched on the VR market. You know that S is on the way! 

Hell, hire me TIvO - I'll "make TiVo SMRT, again"


----------



## atmuscarella

Well my experiment with Hydra is done. Rolled the Roamio OTA back to the Gen 3/HDUI this morning. I had to do the process out line in the How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1 thread two times. The first time I don't think the Roamio OTA had a current/acceptable version of the Gen 3/HDUI to role back to and had to down load it during a reboot, as after the process completed I was still in Hydra. Tried it a second time and the roll back process took longer and when I got done I was in the Gen 3/old HDUI. Beyond having to do it twice the roll back process was easy.

I found no compelling reason to stay with Hydra. My view is pretty much the same as it has been, those that like flashy graphics and are looking for lots of information will like Hydra. Those that know what they want to record and watch and are not a fan of flash graphics will like the old HDUI. Perhaps if I had a VOX remote voice might have tempted me to move to Hydra but without one the only thing I liked better in Hydra than the old HDUI is that I can turn off the preview window in the guide.



atmuscarella said:


> Well I have been using Hydra on a new Roamio OTA for 1 week now and thought I would post my views.
> 
> *Visually: *
> Visually my bottom line is the screen is just to "busy", turning of the Show Episode Strip and back ground images off help some, but not enough to make the UI easy for me to use. After thinking about what issues I am having I have concluded the graphics are just too close to each other for me to easily identify where things change without having to think intensely about it, as an example I have no issues with Vudu's UI, the movie graphics have enough space between them so I can easily tell the breaks between movies. In the end those who like splashy graphics will like the UI Visually and those that do not will not.
> 
> *Functionally:*
> I am a very simple user all I want my TiVo to do is record stuff I tell it too and play it back. Hydra does that but not as easily as the old HDUI. Allot of what Hydra is trying to do is give people lots of information, it appears to do this better than the old HDUI. However I have no use for most of this information so while this could easily be a big plus for some users it means nothing to me. I do not use the guide much, but do prefer the Live Guide over the Grid Guide, however I certainly could live with Hydra's Grid Guide. I also want to be able to transfer shows off and then back onto my TiVos, but could also live with being able to just transfer shows to a PC. In the end, excluding bugs I expect will be fixed, Hydra functions just fine, it provides more information for those who want it, while decreasing usability slightly for those who do not want/need most of that information.
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> There is nearly nothing in Hydra that currently benefits me (I do like that I can turn off the video play back window in the Guide), so I will not be moving to Hydra at this point. This Roamio OTA is going to be a Christmas gift for my 83 year old mother, based on how confused she gets with cluttered web pages and the fact I have to help her use it, I will be rolling it back to the old HDUI. I will continue to test Hydra until I need to box it back up and post again if I think it is warranted.


----------



## RoamioJeff

atmuscarella said:


> Well my experiment with Hydra is done. Rolled the Roamio OTA back to the Gen 3/HDUI this morning. I had to do the process out line in the How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1 thread two times. The first time I don't think the Roamio OTA had a current/acceptable version of the Gen 3/HDUI to role back to and had to down load it during a reboot, as after the process completed I was still in Hydra. Tried it a second time and the roll back process took longer and when I got done I was in the Gen 3/old HDUI. Beyond having to do it twice the roll back process was easy.
> 
> I found no compelling reason to stay with Hydra. My view is pretty much the same as it has been, those that like flashy graphics and are looking for lots of information will like Hydra. Those that know what they want to record and watch and are not a fan of flash graphics will like the old HDUI. Perhaps if I had a VOX remote voice might have tempted me to move to Hydra but without one the only thing I liked better in Hydra than the old HDUI is that I can turn off the preview window in the guide.


Wise choice. Glad the rollback worked out for you.


----------



## sandycityscott

Noticed closed captions don’t work properly in Quick Mode.


----------



## samccfl99

sandycityscott said:


> Noticed closed captions don't work properly in Quick Mode.


I love QM (mostly for news and some late night shows at times), but hate CC and I cannot even fathom how anyone could read it that fast...


----------



## Johncv

JolDC said:


> TiVo shows new interface 8/2016 https://zatznotfunny.com/2016-09/tivo-unveils-new-interface-completing-existing/
> 
> Rovi deal closed 9/2016.
> 
> Even if Rovi hinted to TiVo management in negotiations in 4/2016 they couldn't design and implement a public demo version in a few months.


Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I seem to remember reading that the Hydra Interface was/is being use on TiVo's in Spain on a cable system, so I really don't know why there are so many bugs/issue showing up now.


----------



## Johncv

samccfl99 said:


> I love QM (mostly for news and some late night shows at times), but hate CC and I cannot even fathom how anyone could read it that fast...


Practice.


----------



## nsrdave

TiVotion said:


> I've refrained from offering an opinion so far because there are already plenty to go around. But how anyone can embrace this Hydra mess is beyond me.
> 
> I've been using TiVo since the early 2000's. I want to say maybe 2002. I forget. I've always been an early adopter. I've owned many boxes. Never less than two active at a time. I even bought that ill-fated DVD burner combo.
> 
> That said, the moment I saw Hydra I was gutted. It sucks every bit of everything that was the TiVo experience, the very heart and soul of the entire product, right out of it. What's left is a dark, dismal, and sterile user interface. Why in the world would TiVo completely neuter one of the things that set the product apart from everything else? I get that the minimalist approach is apparently "a thing", but this is nothing short of product sabotage. The navigation isn't better. Not being able to hit the left button to go back (especially handy in the dark) to navigate through the sterile menus in itself is enough to turn me off.
> 
> I was able to revert to the old UI on my boxes, but if this is the future, I'm out after 15 years.
> 
> To each his own, so if you like this re-facing, good for you. But for me, it's now a different product.


My 15 year TiVo experience & opinion of the new Hydra UI is nearly identical, if not identical. I upgraded my Bolt+ I've had for months to support the Vox remote I got for Christmas, and then had to upgrade the 3 TiVo minis that run off the Bolt+. Me, my wife, & my teenage daughter HATE the interface!!! Did TiVo lose their brain trust that 'used to' develop cutting edge, user friendly, and inituitive products? I haven't had the time to investigate all options, but 15 minutes of browsing has led me to believe I can't go back to the old (Good!) interface without losing all of my recordings &/or other unacceptable consequences. If this doesn't get better, MUCH better, TiVo will lose me as a customer as well as everyone I that I once recommended TiVo products to.


----------



## lessd

For the Hydra UI the back button is your friend, that button solved most of my problems I had with Hydra, now if TiVo will make the back arrow also the back button, that would be great.


----------



## TonyD79

lessd said:


> For the Hydra UI the back button is your friend, that button solved most of my problems I had with Hydra, now if TiVo will make the back arrow also the back button, that would be great.


They are not going to. The left arrow doing back SOMETIMES was a flaw in the old UI. It didn't always go back. Now they have a dedicated back button. Just use it. I really don't get the angst over it.


----------



## stile99

TonyD79 said:


> They are not going to. The left arrow doing back SOMETIMES was a flaw in the old UI. It didn't always go back. Now they have a dedicated back button. Just use it. I really don't get the angst over it.


I understand both sides completely. There is absolutely nothing more intuitive than having the 'back' function linked to the 'back' button. That said, I do in fact get the angst over it. The left arrow is way larger and many older remotes simply don't have a back button. All future remotes released should have a small raised dot on the back button to make it easier to find, and frankly increasing the size would be a good idea as well.


----------



## TiVotion

stile99 said:


> I understand both sides completely. There is absolutely nothing more intuitive than having the 'back' function linked to the 'back' button. That said, I do in fact get the angst over it. The left arrow is way larger and many older remotes simply don't have a back button. All future remotes released should have a small raised dot on the back button to make it easier to find, and frankly increasing the size would be a good idea as well.


It's completely intuitive. The problem is when you're not looking at the remote or you're in the dark, the back button can be hard to locate with your thumb. The left arrow is easy.


----------



## JoeKustra

TiVotion said:


> It's completely intuitive. The problem is when you're not looking at the remote or you're in the dark, the back button can be hard to locate with your thumb. The left arrow is easy.


Interesting. While the location of the back button is left of the left, on a VOX remote it is also different. It has a depression on it. It "feels" different.


----------



## aaronwt

lessd said:


> For the Hydra UI the back button is your friend, that button solved most of my problems I had with Hydra, now if TiVo will make the back arrow also the back button, that would be great.


The left arrow never made sense to use for back. Using the back button is more intuitive.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

TiVotion said:


> It's completely intuitive. The problem is when you're not looking at the remote or you're in the dark, the back button can be hard to locate with your thumb. The left arrow is easy.


The back button is just as easy on my remotes. Actually any button on the top two thirds of the remote I can use without looking. It's the buttons on the bottom third of the remote that I need to look at the remote to use.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy

Well, I finally upgraded my Roamio OTA to Hydra. And...eh. I can't say I'm impressed with it, but I don't hate it either. Some things I kinda like, some things are vexing. (I need to find the Info button on the remote to see anything other than the playback timeline about the recording I'm watching?) From a pure aesthetic standpoint, it's not as pretty as the old HD UI. I get they were going for a modern look (and the TiVo UI was in need of modernizing its design language) but when I compare the look (not functionality or features, just look) of Hydra to X1, Apple TV, Fire TV or the next-gen DirecTV UI, I like all of them better. And the animations/transitions are a bit sluggish on my Roamio, although that's probably not the case on a Bolt.


----------



## RoamioJeff

NashGuy said:


> Well, I finally upgraded my Roamio OTA to Hydra. And...eh. I can't say I'm impressed with it, but I don't hate it either. Some things I kinda like, some things are vexing. (I need to find the Info button on the remote to see anything other than the playback timeline about the recording I'm watching?) From a pure aesthetic standpoint, it's not as pretty as the old HD UI. I get they were going for a modern look (and the TiVo UI was in need of modernizing its design language) but when I compare the look (not functionality or features, just look) of Hydra to X1, Apple TV, Fire TV or the next-gen DirecTV UI, I like all of them better. And the animations/transitions are a bit sluggish on my Roamio, although that's probably not the case on a Bolt.


I don't understand why anything in a UI needs to be animated. It's annoying and waste of CPU cycles. And it often comes across as sluggish if the processor is underpowered or busy with other tasks, slowing everything else down by a non trivial amount. All for cheap eye candy. Style over substance.

I turn off animations in every UI where ever I can. Windows, Android, etc. I hope that when Hydra is refined there will be options to do so.


----------



## schatham

TonyD79 said:


> They are not going to. The left arrow doing back SOMETIMES was a flaw in the old UI. It didn't always go back. Now they have a dedicated back button. Just use it. I really don't get the angst over it.


The back button is small and not easy access. The left arrow was easy without looking at the remote, which happens when watching lying down in bed or a dark living room. It may not bother you but it does others.

Also, when scrolling up, down, right and back your finger is in one location to do all these functions. The back button removes that rhythm.

If the back button is so good why not a separate forward, left right and up button?

Sling TV and Vue TV started without a standard guide. They were forced to add them by customer pressure. The customer wanted a simple interface to see what was on, not a graphic oriented interface, which was how they designed it.


----------



## Johncv

RoamioJeff said:


> I don't understand why anything in a UI needs to be animated. It's annoying and waste of CPU cycles. And it often comes across as sluggish if the processor is underpowered or busy with other tasks, slowing everything else down by a non trivial amount. All for cheap eye candy. Style over substance.
> 
> I turn off animations in every UI where ever I can. Windows, Android, etc. I hope that when Hydra is refined there will be options to do so.


I not using the new interface, so could someone describe just what is being "animated"


----------



## JoeKustra

Johncv said:


> I not using the new interface, so could someone describe just what is being "animated"


This thread.  Other than that, I can't find anything unless you consider the video window animation. And it can be disabled.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Johncv said:


> I not using the new interface, so could someone describe just what is being "animated"


The menu transitions. Instead of left/right scrolling, Hydra fades in/fades out with a little bit of zooming. You can see it in hydra videos.


----------



## aaronwt

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The menu transitions. Instead of left/right scrolling, Hydra fades in/fades out with a little bit of zooming. You can see it in hydra videos.


Those are very minor. I only see some of the pics getting larger and smaller. And a strip sliding out from the side or bottom. Which are all very quick.. Otherwise it just seems to be static images that appear and disappear. Which is dependent on how quickly they download.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## al_wilson2

I recently set up two new Roamios for family. During setup, the Roamio automatically upgraded to Hydra (or shipped with Hydra). I liked what I saw of it. The feature that I like the most was the start over feature of TV shows and movies. When clicking on something to watch live, an option is presented to start over if the shows is found on Netflix/Hulu/Vudu. Now that's a cool feature!


----------



## NashGuy

al_wilson2 said:


> I recently set up two new Roamios for family. During setup, the Roamio automatically upgraded to Hydra (or shipped with Hydra). I liked what I saw of it. The feature that I like the most was the start over feature of TV shows and movies. When clicking on something to watch live, an option is presented to start over if the shows is found on Netflix/Hulu/Vudu. Now that's a cool feature!


Yep, very nifty. I saw recently where Roku has licensed that capability from TiVo and has incorporated into Roku TVs. If you start watching a show on an OTA channel, you can click to start over in a streaming app if available.


----------



## foghorn2

NashGuy said:


> Yep, very nifty. I saw recently where Roku has licensed that capability from TiVo and has incorporated into Roku TVs. If you start watching a show on an OTA channel, you can click to start over in a streaming app if available.


Nifty when the OTA recording is 4:3 and they ota channel stretched or edited it. It still seems lively as it was broadcast live- but you switched to a better uncut version instantly, STNG, STOS, Twilight Zone are fine examples we use this for with OTA/Amazon


----------



## ajwees41

NashGuy said:


> Yep, very nifty. I saw recently where Roku has licensed that capability from TiVo and has incorporated into Roku TVs. If you start watching a show on an OTA channel, you can click to start over in a streaming app if available.


i think direct tv or dish had start over first Tivo never offered start over


----------



## Chuck_IV

So, recently on my Bol, which is still on RC11, I have been losing access to all tuners. Currently, I only have 1 mini attached to the box and I know that wasn't in use, yet when I try to swp tuners, it tells me that all tuners are in use. I have to reboot the box to get functionality back.

It has happened 3 times now int he last few days. It hadn't happened at all prior to that and I've had the box over a month now.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## NashGuy

ajwees41 said:


> i think direct tv or dish had start over first Tivo never offered start over


With TiVo, it's just linking you to that specific show within an OTT streaming app. Start Over from cable and satellite services work differently; the pay TV provider streams the show to you directly.


----------



## pat866

We've been a Tivo customer for 17 years, and the Tivo interface has always been far superior to any cable company DVR. Not anymore. I recently upgraded our Roamio and Mini to take advantage of VOX, but the new Hydra interface is terrible! Tivo, you took a great interface a three-year-old could navigate, and turned it into to a steaming pile of poo with Hyrda. We've tried to use it the last few weeks, but it's so hard to navigate or find anything. It's confusing and WAY too busy - go back to the KISS (Keep It Simple, Stupid) method. We cut the cable cord five years ago. It may be time cut the Tivo cord now, too, unless you fix it. I'd be willing to drop the VOX - which doesn't work very well anyway - if we could just go back to the easy-to-use interface without losing our recordings. Not a fan.


----------



## aaronwt

It's funny you mention three year old. I don't really know about a three year old though, but I found out a five/six year old could navigate Hydra with no problems. When my Roamio with Hydra was at my GFs house during the holidays, she had a get together with her grand nieces and grand nephews. Two of them were around five or six. And they didn't seem to have any issues navigating around the Hydra UI.

I gave them free reign with the TiVo. Although I did have to keep an eye on them to make sure they didn't try to watch something that wasn't age appropriate. But they seemed to navigate the UI like they had been using it awhile. But I know they don't have any TiVos in their home. They were also very familiar with the Netflix kids login. I had never seen that before. I've seen the option, but I have never selected it before.


----------



## RoamioJeff

pat866 said:


> We've been a Tivo customer for 17 years, and the Tivo interface has always been far superior to any cable company DVR. Not anymore. I recently upgraded our Roamio and Mini to take advantage of VOX, but the new Hydra interface is terrible! Tivo, you took a great interface a three-year-old could navigate, and turned it into to a steaming pile of poo with Hyrda. We've tried to use it the last few weeks, but it's so hard to navigate or find anything. It's confusing and WAY too busy - go back to the KISS (Keep It Simple, Stupid) method. We cut the cable cord five years ago. It may be time cut the Tivo cord now, too, unless you fix it. I'd be willing to drop the VOX - which doesn't work very well anyway - if we could just go back to the easy-to-use interface without losing our recordings. Not a fan.


Flashy flashy seems to take precedent over features now days. To the point of breaking features for the sake of that new Fisher Price UI. Form over function.

Roll that sucker back.


----------



## pat866

aaronwt said:


> It's funny you mention three year old. I don't really know about a three year old though, but I found out a five/six year old could navigate Hydra with no problems. When my Roamio with Hydra was at my GFs house during the holidays, she had a get together with her grand nieces and grand nephews. Two of them were around five or six. And they didn't seem to have any issues navigating around the Hydra UI.
> 
> I gave them free reign with the TiVo. Although I did have to keep an eye on them to make sure they didn't try to watch something that wasn't age appropriate. But they seemed to navigate the UI like they had been using it awhile. But I know they don't have any TiVos in their home. They were also very familiar with the Netflix kids login. I had never seen that before. I've seen the option, but I have never selected it before.


My point was, the GUI was simple and easy-to-use, which is what made it appealing. My kids that grew up with Tivo also hate the new interface. In addition, through 17 years of upgrades the buttons on the remote have always done the same thing, and they mucked that all up, as well. ~frustrated~


----------



## pat866

RoamioJeff said:


> Flashy flashy seems to take precedent over features now days. To the point of breaking features for the sake of that new Fisher Price UI. Form over function.
> 
> Roll that sucker back.


I've only seen one way to roll back, and it wipes out all the recordings and season passes. Is there a way to rollback without losing all the recorded shows and season passes?


----------



## RoamioJeff

pat866 said:


> I've only seen one way to roll back, and it wipes out all the recordings and season passes. Is there a way to rollback without losing all the recorded shows and season passes?


Unfortunately, no. You're stuck with losing your content and season passes. It comes down to how much stuff you have on your box(es) and how many season passes you would have to recreate.

TiVo dropped the ball in not being able to retain content and season passes during a rollback. There is no technical reason for that, other that to maybe provide a pain point to deter people from rolling back. If their intentions are good, maybe they will patch the rollback process to fix this.

If were me, I would rollback regardless. But that is just me


----------



## lpwcomp

RoamioJeff said:


> Unfortunately, no. You're stuck with losing your content and season passes. It comes down to how much stuff you have on your box(es) and how many season passes you would have to recreate.
> 
> TiVo dropped the ball in not being able to retain content and season passes during a rollback. There is no technical reason for that, other that to maybe provide a pain point to deter people from rolling back. If their intentions are good, maybe they will patch the rollback process to fix this.
> 
> If were me, I would rollback regardless. But that is just me


I suspect there are some DB changes involved, not just a new UI.


----------



## Diana Collins

RoamioJeff said:


> Unfortunately, no. You're stuck with losing your content and season passes. It comes down to how much stuff you have on your box(es) and how many season passes you would have to recreate.
> 
> TiVo dropped the ball in not being able to retain content and season passes during a rollback. *There is no technical reason for that*, other that to maybe provide a pain point to deter people from rolling back. If their intentions are good, maybe they will patch the rollback process to fix this.
> 
> If were me, I would rollback regardless. But that is just me


How do you know that? Are you in the TiVo development team?

As a product manager of software that makes EXTENSIVE use of data storage, new versions are often one way upgrades due to changes in the table structure. Upgrading a database is hard enough, downgrading is often so difficult it can take a couple of orders of magnitude longer to downgrade than to upgrade.

Tivo has never allowed a downgrade, likely for this very reason. Tivo uses a fairly sophisticated database, and any update may change the table structure, the database engine, the Java version, the Linux release, etc., all of which complicate any downgrade process.

TiVo offered Hydra as an *option *for current users, and provided a way to *rollback* the only way possible: via a C&DE, effectively. It was clearly stated that the only way to go back was to wipe the box. If you upgraded anyway, you knew what you were doing.

Somebody once called TCF members a "bunch of whining cry-babies." I'm beginning to think he may have been right.


----------



## Diana Collins

ajwees41 said:


> i think direct tv or dish had start over first Tivo never offered start over


It was DirecTV but only for titles they had available on-demand. They have never had any links to OTT services like Amazon or Netflix.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> I suspect there are some DB changes involved, not just a new UI.


I suspect you are right. There are some subtle changes to the guide & metadata. The new data might give the old software some problems.


----------



## RoamioJeff

Diana Collins said:


> How do you know that? Are you in the TiVo development team?
> 
> As a product manager of software that makes EXTENSIVE use of data storage, new versions are often one way upgrades due to changes in the table structure. Upgrading a database is hard enough, downgrading is often so difficult it can take a couple of orders of magnitude longer to downgrade than to upgrade.
> 
> Tivo has never allowed a downgrade, likely for this very reason. Tivo uses a fairly sophisticated database, and any update may change the table structure, the database engine, the Java version, the Linux release, etc., all of which complicate any downgrade process.
> 
> TiVo offered Hydra as an *option *for current users, and provided a way to *rollback* the only way possible: via a C&DE, effectively. It was clearly stated that the only way to go back was to wipe the box. If you upgraded anyway, you knew what you were doing.
> 
> Somebody once called TCF members a "bunch of whining cry-babies." I'm beginning to think he may have been right.


If data can be converted from one format to another, there is no technical reason that it cannot be converted back to its original format. You reverse the process.

Sure, they probably may not have specifically written a process for a reverse conversion. But just for season passes, it's a rather simple data set. And even so, the recordings are the recordings. Not seeing a reason why content needs to be lost.


----------



## oryan_dunn

If you have another non-hydra TiVo, I think you can transfer recordings to that, roll back, then transfer them back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lpwcomp

oryan_dunn said:


> If you have another non-hydra TiVo, I think you can transfer recordings to that, roll back, then transfer them back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could also transfer to PC. Either method only works on non copy-protected recordings.


----------



## lessd

oryan_dunn said:


> If you have another non-hydra TiVo, I think you can transfer recordings to that, roll back, then transfer them back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you can do that with a Hydra TiVo also, should make no difference except you will have to do some xfers on-line


----------



## lpwcomp

lessd said:


> I think you can do that with a Hydra TiVo also, should make no difference except you will have to do some xfers on-line


Online is the *only* way to transfer *to* a Hydrated TiVo.


----------



## Diana Collins

RoamioJeff said:


> If data can be converted from one format to another, there is no technical reason that it cannot be converted back to its original format. You reverse the process.
> 
> Sure, they probably may not have specifically written a process for a reverse conversion. But just for season passes, it's a rather simple data set. And even so, the recordings are the recordings. Not seeing a reason why content needs to be lost.


Given unlimited processing power and memory, sure. But we are talking about a DVR, which has limited CPU and memory, plus a limited disk partition in which to manage it all.

Trust me, I've been managing software development for data management solutions for 30 years...reversing an upgrade process is often considerably more difficult than the upgrade itself.


----------



## HerronScott

RoamioJeff said:


> Unfortunately, no. You're stuck with losing your content and season passes. It comes down to how much stuff you have on your box(es) and how many season passes you would have to recreate.


You can save your 1P/SP with kmttg and upload them after reverting. Also, depending on your cable company, you can do the same with content (Comcast that would be almost all content except movie channels).

Scott


----------



## ajwees41

lpwcomp said:


> Online is the *only* way to transfer *to* a Hydrated TiVo.


think the op wants to transfer from hydra not to hydra


----------



## lpwcomp

ajwees41 said:


> think the op wants to transfer from hydra not to hydra


I was responding to what lessd posted.


----------



## bradleys

RoamioJeff said:


> There is no technical reason for that, other that to maybe provide a pain point to deter people from rolling back. If their intentions are good, maybe they will patch the rollback process to fix this.
> 
> If were me, I would rollback regardless. But that is just me


I think it is even more than significant database changes. The current UI uses a cross compile API called HAXE. This new version moves away from Flash / Haxe completely. I am not sure a direct rollback would even be possible considering that architecture level change.

And like @Diana Collins, I have managed software products for over 20 years.

Unlike @Diana Collins, I chose to wait a little while before upgrading, mostly because of the loss of the live guide.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Recently received a factory refurbished Bolt from TiVo. It shipped with or upgraded to the Hydra UI. I have a Mini that is connected to it and had to upgrade to Hydra. I've played around with the interface a bit and overall I think it looks fine but there are things that I used a lot that are now gone.


Cannot sort program guide by channel name. It is especially handy when setting up a new TiVo when typing have to delete duplicate channels (mostly eliminating SD channels that are available in HD)
No subcategories for sports, movies etc., in the channel guide. 
TiVo home screen shortcuts have changed. I used the TiVo + number shortcuts all the time. 
Not being able to play an entire folder. (according to what I've read. I don't have any recordings on that Bolt to test it.
It's way too easy to lose your live TV buffer. Even pressing the Live button on the remote takes you to the channel were watching but the buffer is gone.
That's just what I've found so far. I really hope TiVo adds this functionality back in to the interface.


----------



## HerronScott

bradleys said:


> The current UI uses a cross compile API called HAXE. This new version moves away from Flash / Haxe completely.


You are saying that they are not using Haxe with Hydra (and where did you get that info)? I thought the benefit of using Haxe was being able to support different hardware?

Scott


----------



## Johncv

HerronScott said:


> You are saying that they are not using Haxe with Hydra (and where did you get that info)? I thought the benefit of using Haxe was being able to support different hardware?
> 
> Scott


I read somewhere that Hydra is using Android (could be wrong).


----------



## HerronScott

Johncv said:


> I read somewhere that Hydra is using Android (could be wrong).


I don't think that's true. Check the following article which indicates that it's not based on Android but they can/will have an Android version that can run as an Android app which is why I'm thinking that they must still be using Haxe (plus upgrading existing Bolt/Roamio's from gen3 to Hydra probably wouldn't be something they would offer if the OS changed to Android).

TiVo Shows Off Predictive Hydra UI Again | Androidheadlines.com

Scott


----------



## chicagoenergy

oryan_dunn said:


> If you have another non-hydra TiVo, I think you can transfer recordings to that, roll back, then transfer them back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is correct. I did this to downgrade two Roamio units. Downgraded one at a time and moved the shows between the boxes to complete the process and not lose any shows.

Go back to gen3 or Encore (I think that's what it is called). It's worth the time and effort. You'll be happy.


----------



## Barnstormer

Just a question. I have been reading about the Hydra interface for a few months.

I have a Roamio OTA unit (yes, I know, old and out of date but it works so well!) and I have not seen any update to Hydra. Can I assume Hydra does not work on my Roamio and therefore I won't have to deal with it? Or is it optional to use?


----------



## osu1991

Barnstormer said:


> Just a question. I have been reading about the Hydra interface for a few months.
> 
> I have a Roamio OTA unit (yes, I know, old and out of date but it works so well!) and I have not seen any update to Hydra. Can I assume Hydra does not work on my Roamio and therefore I won't have to deal with it? Or is it optional to use?


Hydra is optional you have to opt in to have it sent to your TiVo. There is a thread here with the link to the opt in page. Opinions vary, but Hydra runs great on my Roamio OTA. I have no problems with either interfaces


----------



## lpwcomp

Barnstormer said:


> Just a question. I have been reading about the Hydra interface for a few months.
> 
> I have a Roamio OTA unit (yes, I know, old and out of date but it works so well!) and I have not seen any update to Hydra. Can I assume Hydra does not work on my Roamio and therefore I won't have to deal with it? Or is it optional to use?


You have to explicitly request it. I would advise you to investigate fully before doing so as the only way to roll back if you don't like it loses everything, including recordings.

BTW, I would hardly call a Roamio OTA "old an out of date".


----------



## JoeKustra

TiVo user login

Normal account email and password. Remember, you do lose it all to go back.

My Roamio OTA was built 31 July 2017. It's not that old. I have replaced the fan.

Earlier link which may also work ->New Experience


----------



## TonyD79

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Recently received a factory refurbished Bolt from TiVo. It shipped with or upgraded to the Hydra UI. I have a Mini that is connected to it and had to upgrade to Hydra. I've played around with the interface a bit and overall I think it looks fine but there are things that I used a lot that are now gone.
> 
> 
> Cannot sort program guide by channel name. It is especially handy when setting up a new TiVo when typing have to delete duplicate channels (mostly eliminating SD channels that are available in HD)
> No subcategories for sports, movies etc., in the channel guide.
> TiVo home screen shortcuts have changed. I used the TiVo + number shortcuts all the time.
> Not being able to play an entire folder. (according to what I've read. I don't have any recordings on that Bolt to test it.
> It's way too easy to lose your live TV buffer. Even pressing the Live button on the remote takes you to the channel were watching but the buffer is gone.
> That's just what I've found so far. I really hope TiVo adds this functionality back in to the interface.


Your list looks right. As for number 5, I haven't seen a loss of buffer that I didn't expect yet, although I don't usually use the live button to switch buffers.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Diana Collins said:


> Somebody once called TCF members a "bunch of whining cry-babies." I'm beginning to think he may have been right.


Sez the Tivo-can't-do-anything-wrong defender.


----------



## holysin

Small Tivo Hydra bug on the roamio OTA: when you're done watching a program (note: ONLY when you've actually watched a whole program, not when you start a show and skip to the end) and choose to delete it, the screen goes back to the recorded programs list (good) but plays live audio (bad), you have to exit the program list and go back in to stop the audio. (also it would be awesome if you could play all recordings under a group as in the previous O/S, but other than that, I'm happy with the new system.)


----------



## DD_Ranch

No doubt some of these have been listed elsewhere in this thread. There's simply no way I'm going to search for all of them. 

FWIW, I'm overall pleased with the new interface. Happy to be on the beta. (To all you Negative Nancy's out there, this is in fact a Beta and you had to agree to the fact that it may not work as anticipated. Patience people!)

The words between '>' and ':' represent the current page. Followed by the observed behavior.

TiVo Mini
>My Shows: Tile View collapses to the group level when navigating up/down the list.
>My Shows: When only one show, why must one enter Tile View to play the show.
>My Shows: Play all in group is not available.
>My Shows: Tile View - Display more info about the selected show. There's plenty of space on the screen. Channel, HD/SD, Actors, rating, ranking, etc. Don't make us go to the next screen when there's room on this one.
>Guide: Cannot pause/start Live TV.
>Guide: Sometimes can hear Live TV, but the window is not visible.
>Guide: Cannot press enter to search!!!!!!!!!!! Have to go back to TiVo menu and select search option. WTF???????????
>Playback: Pressing left arrow (because that's what we used to do to return to My Shows) opens favorite channels list. Must press Back 3x to return to My Shows. If pressing left opens & closes favorite channels, then Back should go back to the previous screen.
>Guide: Continually resets to channel 2. Sometimes the tuner is on the expected channel, but the guide comes up on channel 2.
>Guide: Actor's names missing. Need to truncate description or move the YBRG button descriptions elsewhere and move the guide grid down.
>Live TV: Enter does not revert to the previously tuned channel.
>Live TV: Starting a show while it is recording, prevents skip from working even after recording has finished and going back through My Shows to play the show. Tried starting over and still didn't work. Had to let play to the end of the show, select 'don't delete' and then it worked when show started from the beginning.
>Home: Same shows are always listed.
>Home: Selecting a show should open that entry in My Shows. Why must we press back to get to My Shows.
>Home: Why no '9' for the shortcuts?
>Home: 50% of the screen is unused. Why not show Live TV? Or a couple of Apps? Or messages like shows being clipped?
>Upcoming Episodes - Tile View: Show more detail on each tile... date, time, channel and whether or not it's scheduled to record. Must currently navigate to each tile or go to View All. Again... There's plenty of room on the screen to show detail.


----------



## ohboy710

Barnstormer said:


> Just a question. I have been reading about the Hydra interface for a few months.
> 
> I have a Roamio OTA unit (yes, I know, old and out of date but it works so well!) and I have not seen any update to Hydra. Can I assume Hydra does not work on my Roamio and therefore I won't have to deal with it? Or is it optional to use?


Don't upgrade, you will regret it.


----------



## JayMan747

DD_Ranch said:


> No doubt some of these have been listed elsewhere in this thread. There's simply no way I'm going to search for all of them.
> 
> FWIW, I'm overall pleased with the new interface. Happy to be on the beta. (To all you Negative Nancy's out there, this is in fact a Beta and you had to agree to the fact that it may not work as anticipated. Patience people!)
> 
> The words between '>' and ':' represent the current page. Followed by the observed behavior.
> 
> TiVo Mini
> >My Shows: Tile View collapses to the group level when navigating up/down the list.
> >My Shows: When only one show, why must one enter Tile View to play the show.
> >My Shows: Play all in group is not available.
> >My Shows: Tile View - Display more info about the selected show. There's plenty of space on the screen. Channel, HD/SD, Actors, rating, ranking, etc. Don't make us go to the next screen when there's room on this one.
> >Guide: Cannot pause/start Live TV.
> >Guide: Sometimes can hear Live TV, but the window is not visible.
> >Guide: Cannot press enter to search!!!!!!!!!!! Have to go back to TiVo menu and select search option. WTF???????????
> >Playback: Pressing left arrow (because that's what we used to do to return to My Shows) opens favorite channels list. Must press Back 3x to return to My Shows. If pressing left opens & closes favorite channels, then Back should go back to the previous screen.
> >Guide: Continually resets to channel 2. Sometimes the tuner is on the expected channel, but the guide comes up on channel 2.
> >Guide: Actor's names missing. Need to truncate description or move the YBRG button descriptions elsewhere and move the guide grid down.
> >Live TV: Enter does not revert to the previously tuned channel.
> >Live TV: Starting a show while it is recording, prevents skip from working even after recording has finished and going back through My Shows to play the show. Tried starting over and still didn't work. Had to let play to the end of the show, select 'don't delete' and then it worked when show started from the beginning.
> >Home: Same shows are always listed.
> >Home: Selecting a show should open that entry in My Shows. Why must we press back to get to My Shows.
> >Home: Why no '9' for the shortcuts?
> >Home: 50% of the screen is unused. Why not show Live TV? Or a couple of Apps? Or messages like shows being clipped?
> >Upcoming Episodes - Tile View: Show more detail on each tile... date, time, channel and whether or not it's scheduled to record. Must currently navigate to each tile or go to View All. Again... There's plenty of room on the screen to show detail.


SPOT ON!!!


----------



## The Merg

DD_Ranch said:


> No doubt some of these have been listed elsewhere in this thread. There's simply no way I'm going to search for all of them.
> 
> FWIW, I'm overall pleased with the new interface. Happy to be on the beta. (To all you Negative Nancy's out there, this is in fact a Beta and you had to agree to the fact that it may not work as anticipated. Patience people!)
> 
> The words between '>' and ':' represent the current page. Followed by the observed behavior.
> 
> TiVo Mini
> >My Shows: Tile View collapses to the group level when navigating up/down the list.
> >My Shows: When only one show, why must one enter Tile View to play the show.
> >My Shows: Play all in group is not available.
> >My Shows: Tile View - Display more info about the selected show. There's plenty of space on the screen. Channel, HD/SD, Actors, rating, ranking, etc. Don't make us go to the next screen when there's room on this one.
> >Guide: Cannot pause/start Live TV.
> >Guide: Sometimes can hear Live TV, but the window is not visible.
> >Guide: Cannot press enter to search!!!!!!!!!!! Have to go back to TiVo menu and select search option. WTF???????????
> >Playback: Pressing left arrow (because that's what we used to do to return to My Shows) opens favorite channels list. Must press Back 3x to return to My Shows. If pressing left opens & closes favorite channels, then Back should go back to the previous screen.
> >Guide: Continually resets to channel 2. Sometimes the tuner is on the expected channel, but the guide comes up on channel 2.
> >Guide: Actor's names missing. Need to truncate description or move the YBRG button descriptions elsewhere and move the guide grid down.
> >Live TV: Enter does not revert to the previously tuned channel.
> >Live TV: Starting a show while it is recording, prevents skip from working even after recording has finished and going back through My Shows to play the show. Tried starting over and still didn't work. Had to let play to the end of the show, select 'don't delete' and then it worked when show started from the beginning.
> >Home: Same shows are always listed.
> >Home: Selecting a show should open that entry in My Shows. Why must we press back to get to My Shows.
> >Home: Why no '9' for the shortcuts?
> >Home: 50% of the screen is unused. Why not show Live TV? Or a couple of Apps? Or messages like shows being clipped?
> >Upcoming Episodes - Tile View: Show more detail on each tile... date, time, channel and whether or not it's scheduled to record. Must currently navigate to each tile or go to View All. Again... There's plenty of room on the screen to show detail.


Perfectly stated.

I would also add as to why is it that even when you only have one episode does it create a folder. I even see it do that for movies that I have recorded. For example, "The Girl on the Train" is in its own folder so that I can't just highlight it in the PlayList and hit Play. That's ridiculous.

- Merg

Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## solutionsetc

The Merg said:


> Perfectly stated.
> 
> I would also add as to why is it that even when you only have one episode does it create a folder. I even see it do that for movies that I have recorded. For example, "The Girl on the Train" is in its own folder so that I can't just highlight it in the PlayList and hit Play. That's ridiculous.


Yup!


----------



## oryan_dunn

DD_Ranch said:


> FWIW, I'm overall pleased with the new interface. Happy to be on the beta. (To all you Negative Nancy's out there, this is in fact a Beta and you had to agree to the fact that it may not work as anticipated. Patience people!).


But it's not a beta. It's shipping on new Tivo boxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realityboy

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Cannot sort program guide by channel name. It is especially handy when setting up a new TiVo when typing have to delete duplicate channels (mostly eliminating SD channels that are available in HD)
> 
> Not being able to play an entire folder. (according to what I've read. I don't have any recordings on that Bolt to test it.


I've been using Hydra for a few weeks now, and these are the 2 features that I miss the most. The first one shouldn't be a huge deal since it only needs to be done once, but unfortunately, the new Bolt+ that I bought from Amazon died after 3 weeks, and now I have to redo the channel list on the replacement.


----------



## deacon523

(quoting DD_Ranch below, rather than repeat his excellent summary). My main issue is that Tivo took a mature interface, with logical and intuitive navigation, and screwed up all the things that made Tivo great, while offering little in return but a different GUI. It used to be that using another DVR was a pain because the Tivo interface was so much better, with Hydra it seems little different thanwhat is being offered by Xfinity or FiOS, and that is sad. And the worst thing: all of these issues are fixable. Get on it, Tivo! I can't imagine there is anyone clamoring to not use the left arrow opposed to the back-button.

Some comments below.



DD_Ranch said:


> The words between '>' and ':' represent the current page. Followed by the observed behavior.
> 
> TiVo Mini
> >My Shows: Tile View collapses to the group level when navigating up/down the list.
> >My Shows: When only one show, why must one enter Tile View to play the show.
> >My Shows: Play all in group is not available.


These all represent steps back, imo. Why do away with these features?



DD_Ranch said:


> >My Shows: Tile View - Display more info about the selected show. There's plenty of space on the screen. Channel, HD/SD, Actors, rating, ranking, etc. Don't make us go to the next screen when there's room on this one.


One of my biggest gripes, why not have this information with so much screen realstate available, just another thing requiring more work to get the same information.



DD_Ranch said:


> >Guide: Cannot pause/start Live TV.
> >Guide: Sometimes can hear Live TV, but the window is not visible.


Worse, it always reverts to Channel two, which on FiOS is the home shopping network or whatever, so now I have yammering about commemorative plates, and no way to turn it off without muting the tv or going back to live tv and changing the channel manually.
* *



DD_Ranch said:


> >Guide: Cannot press enter to search!!!!!!!!!!! Have to go back to TiVo menu and select search option. WTF???????????
> >Playback: Pressing left arrow (because that's what we used to do to return to My Shows) opens favorite channels list. Must press Back 3x to return to My Shows. If pressing left opens & closes favorite channels, then Back should go back to the previous screen.


100% agree. And why change the left arrow at all? have up or info pull up that useless menu instead.



DD_Ranch said:


> >Guide: Continually resets to channel 2. Sometimes the tuner is on the expected channel, but the guide comes up on channel 2.


This is a huge irritant and needs to be fixed ASAP.



DD_Ranch said:


> >Guide: Actor's names missing. Need to truncate description or move the YBRG button descriptions elsewhere and move the guide grid down.
> >Live TV: Enter does not revert to the previously tuned channel.


Another function that is just simply "missing." Why remove this feature? I used it constantly on every Tivo I've ever owned.



DD_Ranch said:


> >Live TV: Starting a show while it is recording, prevents skip from working even after recording has finished and going back through My Shows to play the show. Tried starting over and still didn't work. Had to let play to the end of the show, select 'don't delete' and then it worked when show started from the beginning.
> >Home: Same shows are always listed.
> >Home: Selecting a show should open that entry in My Shows. Why must we press back to get to My Shows.
> >Home: Why no '9' for the shortcuts?


Right! what else is that 9 button doing?



DD_Ranch said:


> >Home: 50% of the screen is unused. Why not show Live TV? Or a couple of Apps? Or messages like shows being clipped?


They went to the trouble of reducing the font and making the screen HD, why not use that space for a purpose? Most particularly, I want to see the date in my programs list - earlier iterations of tivo showed the date of the most recent recording, even if sorted by group. Bring that back.



DD_Ranch said:


> >Upcoming Episodes - Tile View: Show more detail on each tile... date, time, channel and whether or not it's scheduled to record. Must currently navigate to each tile or go to View All. Again... There's plenty of room on the screen to show detail.


Hydra looks and feels like it was designed by committee without any thought to what the tivo community wanted or needed. Yes, it is "different" but not only is it not better, it is a huge step back in many ways. The only benefit is a slightly sleeker looking GUI, and much of that is wasted. As mentioned above, all these things are easily fixable, so fix it, Tivo!


----------



## aaronwt

I think there are more important things to fix first.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rkkeller

deacon523 said:


> Hydra looks and feels like it was designed by committee without any thought to what the tivo community wanted or needed. Yes, it is "different" but not only is it not better, it is a huge step back in many ways. The only benefit is a slightly sleeker looking GUI, and much of that is wasted. As mentioned above, all these things are easily fixable, so fix it, Tivo!


I disagree and love the new UI, looks and works more like other DVR's now not an ugly plain blue screen. A lot of screens have more pictures and graphics too if you know how to use them.
Great experience, I hope they change very little, works great to me.


----------



## RoamioJeff

deacon523 said:


> Hydra looks and feels like it was designed by committee ...


A committee from Fisher-Price.


----------



## HerronScott

RoamioJeff said:


> A committee from Fisher-Price.


I had a fellow System Engineer make the same comment about Windows XP when it came out. He apparently got used to it as years later he used the same comment about Windows 7. 

Scott


----------



## RoamioJeff

HerronScott said:


> I had a fellow System Engineer make the same comment about Windows XP when it came out.


I remember. The default desktop theme had the big blobby green Start button, and all the menus and dialogs had a pre-school look. In every version since then I have selected the "Classic" theme. Clean and precise with a minimum of visual distraction.



HerronScott said:


> He apparently got used to it as years later he used the same comment about Windows 7.


Yep. In the final analysis we are all frogs in a pot where the burner heat is slowly turned up and we get used to it before we realize the water is boiling.


----------



## HerronScott

RoamioJeff said:


> I remember. The default desktop theme had the big blobby green Start button, and all the menus and dialogs had a pre-school look. In every version since then I have selected the "Classic" theme. Clean and precise with a minimum of visual distraction.


I never saw it as a "pre-school" look myself (XP or Windows 7).

Scott


----------



## borghen

I just downgraded and couldn't be happier. Hydra did not have a high WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor).. In fact, the wife hated it.

I agree with most of what other people have stated already, but a few complaints are:
My Shows: should show more information, yes, it's sorted by date, but come on, at least show the date.
My Shows: So many more clicks needed to get to information
Mini Guide: I think you hit the down button, and you get a humongous single channel row. That's almost useless. I use the mini guide a LOT.
Menu: Cool, I can add 4 options, but why can't I arrange the first 4, and why only 8?

They seemed to go with a minimalist approach, but it just feels cheap, and underwhelming with all the hard edges and corners. There needs to be a lot more work.


----------



## Diana Collins

RE: Hydra on new hardware...

It is no mystery...they had built up plans for the rollout of the VOX units for the Holidays and needed software that supported it. It was pushed out while the paint was still wet. It is getting better and most operational issues have been resolved.


----------



## siratfus

Out of the loop on Hydra, but now that it's Feb 2018. Has there been improvements? I have one Roamio Plus, and 3 minis. Any reason why I shouldn't upgrade to Hydra? I'm not concerned with aesthetics, I'll generally prefer things trying to be more modern. My only concern is performance. Will things be slower, glitchy-er, etc. Thanks!


----------



## richsadams

siratfus said:


> Out of the loop on Hydra, but now that it's Feb 2018. Has there been improvements? I have one Roamio Plus, and 3 minis. Any reason why I shouldn't upgrade to Hydra? I'm not concerned with aesthetics, I'll generally prefer things trying to be more modern. My only concern is performance. Will things be slower, glitchy-er, etc. Thanks!


Same boat here. Got a bit excited reading about the VOX remote but after some due diligence including reading most of this thread, the wind's been taken out of my sails. I'm particularly concerned about the WAF after reading about borghen's experience. If the wife ain't happy...

I know a good deal of this boils down to taste and I'm fine with a bit of a learning curve, but I do *not* want to lose any of the current features we (and most folks) enjoy. Plus with about 75% of a 3TB drive full of recordings I am NOT about to roll back so I want to go in eyes wide open.

Welcome some additional thoughts about the current state of the Hydra GUI as well as the performance of the VOX Remote.

TIA!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

They've released a few bug fixes but no substantive usability improvements yet. There is supposed to be another update at the end of the month but that's not shaping up to be a big leap either, and the missing features will remain MIA for the foreseeable.

Speed isn't a huge problem. It's not as fast as gen3, but it's not slow per se.


----------



## Mikeguy

Diana Collins said:


> RE: Hydra on new hardware...
> 
> It is no mystery...they had built up plans for the rollout of the VOX units for the Holidays and needed software that supported it. It was pushed out while the paint was still wet. It is getting better and most operational issues have been resolved.


But with certain beneficial features of Gen3 still missing, right? Apart from some preferences that people might have (specifically, thinking the TiVo Guide), some major items such as program transferability off and onto the box.


----------



## JoeKustra

Observation: Those Gold Star promo items that appear from time to time in TiVo Central on the classic UI seem to be missing from Hydra. Could this be something not yet finished? Also, the Gold Star also appears in Apps, so that may be why Hydra doesn't have them. Plus there is no TiVo Central with Hydra.

I've had a Gold Star for Altered Carbon on Netflix for a week on my Gen3 box. I don't have Netflix checked. Not a very smart ad.


----------



## deacon523

In an earlier post I listed a bunch of problems I have with the new interface, but one feature that is broken has become a much bigger issue now that the Olympics have started: not being able to hit enter to go to back to the last channel. NBC is showing the Olympics on multiple channels, I would like to be able to switch back and forth without entering the channel number each time or hunting through the guide. The enter button even still says "last" on the remote. Fix this, Tivo! It should be an easy thing, there is no reason for this to still be broken this long after the release.


----------



## JoeKustra

deacon523 said:


> In an earlier post I listed a bunch of problems I have with the new interface, but one feature that is broken has become a much bigger issue now that the Olympics have started: not being able to hit enter to go to back to the last channel. NBC is showing the Olympics on multiple channels, I would like to be able to switch back and forth without entering the channel number each time or hunting through the guide. The enter button even still says "last" on the remote. Fix this, Tivo! It should be an easy thing, there is no reason for this to still be broken this long after the release.


As a workaround, you might use the Live TV button. It would require you to first set the tuners to the channels you want to cycle through. The tuner switching is one-way also. But it's one button and easier that using the guide.


----------



## Megamind

deacon523 said:


> In an earlier post I listed a bunch of problems I have with the new interface, but one feature that is broken has become a much bigger issue now that the Olympics have started: not being able to hit enter to go to back to the last channel.


This still works for me on my Roamio Pro & Minis on Hydra. Is this possibly a Bolt issue?


----------



## clay.autery

JoeKustra said:


> Observation: Those Gold Star promo items that appear from time to time in TiVo Central on the classic UI seem to be missing from Hydra. Could this be something not yet finished? Also, the Gold Star also appears in Apps, so that may be why Hydra doesn't have them. Plus there is no TiVo Central with Hydra.
> 
> I've had a Gold Star for Altered Carbon on Netflix for a week on my Gen3 box. I don't have Netflix checked. Not a very smart ad.


I got the same promo last night on BoltBack (Classic UI)... I'd never seen one before as the old Suddenlink box had software from the Mesozoic Era. And no, I've not seen one on the BoltPrime (Hydra UI) yet.


----------



## JoeKustra

Megamind said:


> This still works for me on my Roamio Pro & Minis on Hydra. Is this possibly a Bolt issue?


I played with this a little. A channel selected from the guide doesn't count. If you use channel up/down then Last does function. Not a very good workaround.

I think it's just a Mini VOX problem.


----------



## JoeKustra

clay.autery said:


> I got the same promo last night on BoltBack (Classic UI)... I'd never seen one before as the old Suddenlink box had software from the Mesozoic Era. And no, I've not seen one on the BoltPrime (Hydra UI) yet.


Note that you also have two new Apps. I uncheck them, but I doubt it makes any difference.


----------



## DeltaOne

deacon523 said:


> ... has become a much bigger issue now that the Olympics have started: not being able to hit enter to go to back to the last channel. NBC is showing the Olympics on multiple channels, I would like to be able to switch back and forth without entering the channel number each time or hunting through the guide.


As the OP noted...set up your tuners and then switch from tuner to tuner as desired. One advantage to using this method is that each channel will have a 30 minute buffer in case you want to rewind a bit.

I use tuner switching every day...especially during the 5 pm to 7 pm newscasts. I'll put CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC and CBS each on their own tuner...then switch around getting a flavor of what they're covering and how they're portraying the day's news.


----------



## Mikeguy

DeltaOne said:


> As the OP noted...set up your tuners and then switch from tuner to tuner as desired. One advantage to using this method is that each channel will have a 30 minute buffer in case you want to rewind a bit.
> 
> I use tuner switching every day...especially during the 5 pm to 7 pm newscasts. I'll put CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC and CBS each on their own tuner...then switch around getting a flavor of what they're covering and how they're portraying the day's news.


I would find this way too confusing, esp. in the morning--but more power to you!


----------



## DeltaOne

Mikeguy said:


> I would find this way too confusing, esp. in the morning--but more power to you!


My wife's gotten use to it...but she used to ask me "What are you doing?!?!"

My routine for the evening news...would probably be easier by simply scheduling recordings. But the tuner switching is easy once you're used to the routine of it.


----------



## RoamioJeff

Mikeguy said:


> I would find this way too confusing, esp. in the morning--but more power to you!


I agree. The "Last" button should function as the "Last" button, without clumsy work arounds, involving multiple button presses. How hard was it to not break the "Last" button?


----------



## aaronwt

RoamioJeff said:


> I agree. The "Last" button should function as the "Last" button, without clumsy work arounds, involving multiple button presses. How hard was it to not break the "Last" button?


The same goes for Native resolution. Two things that worked perfectly before, but somehow they screwed them up.


----------



## Mikeguy

aaronwt said:


> The same goes for Native resolution. Two things that worked perfectly before, but somehow they screwed them up.


I never understand how/why manfs, break beloved features that worked perfectly before. No focus groups?


----------



## clay.autery

DeltaOne said:


> As the OP noted...set up your tuners and then switch from tuner to tuner as desired. One advantage to using this method is that each channel will have a 30 minute buffer in case you want to rewind a bit.
> 
> I use tuner switching every day...especially during the 5 pm to 7 pm newscasts. I'll put CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC and CBS each on their own tuner...then switch around getting a flavor of what they're covering and how they're portraying the day's news.


*SWEET!!! I knew it should be possible!*

Now, if there was only a 60 minute buffer per tuner.  I miss the hour buffer we used to have with a certain "D" Satellite provider.


----------



## jrtroo

JoeKustra said:


> I've had a Gold Star for Altered Carbon on Netflix for a week on my Gen3 box. I don't have Netflix checked. Not a very smart ad.


Since Netflix wants more subscribers, I think you are a primary target of the ad.


----------



## RoamioJeff

Mikeguy said:


> I never understand how/why manfs, break beloved features that worked perfectly before. No focus groups?


I think we're all being Windows 10'd.

Oops, too soon?


----------



## Diana Collins

Mikeguy said:


> But with certain beneficial features of Gen3 still missing, right? Apart from some preferences that people might have (specifically, thinking the TiVo Guide), some major items such as *program transferability off and onto the box*.


Not a concern for TiVo's MSO customers (for whom Hydra was really designed).


----------



## clay.autery

JoeKustra said:


> I played with this a little. A channel selected from the guide doesn't count. If you use channel up/down then Last does function. Not a very good workaround.
> 
> I think it's just a Mini VOX problem.


I found the best way to get all 4 tuners to buffer was to:

1) decide which four channels I want to buffer and in what order.
2) Input channel from keypad.
3) Press "Live", and then "Live" again to advance to the next tuner.
4) Repeat Steps 2 and 3 for 3rd and/or 4th tuner as desired.
5) Press "Live" repeatedly to verify chosen channels in order desired.

Voila.... in 30 minutes, you'll have all 4 channels fully buffered. Working great to buffer 2 Olympics channels, 1 business news channel, and 1 regular news channel. 

The KEY is to use the KEY PAD to enter the desired channels for each tuner!


----------



## clay.autery

jrtroo said:


> Since Netflix wants more subscribers, I think you are a primary target of the ad.


Go to TiVO --> Apps --> Add & Manage Apps --> SCROLL TO BOTTOM OF LIST --> Uncheck the promos you no longer want to see

Hope this helps! 

[EDIT: This was actually for JoeKustra, but hopefully you and others will find it useful, too.]

[EDIT #2: Apparently, unchecking the GoldStar Promo for Netflix in Apps doesn't work. It seems otherwise persistent.]


----------



## JoeKustra

clay.autery said:


> [EDIT: This was actually for JoeKustra, but hopefully you and others will find it useful, too.]


I don't have the gold star promo stuff on my Hydra box. On my classic UI I unchecked the boxes on the day they appeared. The gold star is still there after a week or longer.

BTW, I can set all four tuners on the classic UI in about 1 minute after a restart or signal diagnostic.


----------



## clay.autery

JoeKustra said:


> I don't have the gold star promo stuff on my Hydra box. On my classic UI I unchecked the boxes on the day they appeared. The gold star is still there after a week or longer.
> 
> BTW, I can set all four tuners on the classic UI in about 1 minute after a restart or signal diagnostic.


Yeah, no... No sign of a promo on the Hydra Box. I'll go see if I have any luck making the GoldStar ad/promo go away.... I figured unchecking it from Apps would make it stop displayin just like other apps you uncheck.

Under a minute? You've had some practice!


----------



## JoeKustra

clay.autery said:


> Yeah, no... No sign of a promo on the Hydra Box. I'll go see if I have any luck making the GoldStar ad/promo go away.... I figured unchecking it from Apps would make it stop displayin just like other apps you uncheck.
> Under a minute? You've had some practice!


Sort of. One TiVo that I use almost always has (records only) CBS, NBC, Comedy Central and MSNBC. So, since you can use Right/Down to select a tuner, it's pretty quick. My other TiVo records everything else. As long as I remember the channel my Mini starts with, and return to that channel, everything stays happy. If not, fixing is easy. I'm really a creature of habit.


----------



## Mikeguy

Diana Collins said:


> Not a concern for TiVo's MSO customers (for whom Hydra was really designed).


Just me here--I'm not yet an MSO.


----------



## Mikeguy

RoamioJeff said:


> I think we're all being Windows 10'd.


I'd call it being Win8'ed.


----------



## HerronScott

jrtroo said:


> Since Netflix wants more subscribers, I think you are a primary target of the ad.


I was going to reply with the same comment!

Scott


----------



## houman

I upgraded to Hydra about two weeks ago and thought I'd play with it for some time before post my 2c. I have installed it on a regular Roamio box (upgraded to 3TB)

It feels a lot like going from Windows 7 to Windows 8 (ex-MS software dev employee here who hated Windows 8 UI), it's a bit sluggish (lags), but overall I don't mind it other than remapping of the back key, which I wonder if it's related to a change based on newer devices ? Why couldn't they just do a device check and remap the key based on that ?

The other thing I am not used to is to have the shows twice in Home and My Show screens and browsing through the shows seems a little bit archaic to find the latest recorded ones.


----------



## Dean Johnson

siratfus said:


> Out of the loop on Hydra, but now that it's Feb 2018. Has there been improvements? I have one Roamio Plus, and 3 minis. Any reason why I shouldn't upgrade to Hydra? I'm not concerned with aesthetics, I'll generally prefer things trying to be more modern. My only concern is performance. Will things be slower, glitchy-er, etc. Thanks!


Don't do it... You will regret it.


----------



## mrizzo80

Maybe I'm using the wrong terminology, but I see a Gold Star Promo for Altered Carbon on Hydra. It shows up in that bottom bar on the TiVo Home screen, as well as the bottom bar that is invoked when watching a show and hitting directional down on the remote. In both scenarios, it shows up on screen, immediately to the left of my first/top recommended show. Highlighting it reveals the Gold Star. I have Altered Carbon in My Shows, and when I first saw it I thought TiVo figured out how to integrate OTT content into that bar. 

And re: "Last", everything seems to work OK for me without jumping through any hoops.


----------



## JoeKustra

mrizzo80 said:


> Maybe I'm using the wrong terminology, but I see a Gold Star Promo for Altered Carbon on Hydra. It shows up in that bottom bar on the TiVo Home screen, as well as the bottom bar that is invoked when watching a show and hitting directional down on the remote. In both scenarios, it shows up on screen, immediately to the left of my first/top recommended show. Highlighting it reveals the Gold Star. I have Altered Carbon in My Shows, and when I first saw it I thought TiVo figured out how to integrate OTT content into that bar.
> And re: "Last", everything seems to work OK for me without jumping through any hoops.


Question. When you click on it and go to set a 1P, does it tell you it's not available? That happens to me since I don't have Netflix checked. My Hydra box is usually powered off, so I may have missed the "update" that gave you the gold star. But I have a Premiere that is also off at the same time as the Roamio and it has the gold star. Bad/Good luck I guess.


----------



## mrizzo80

JoeKustra said:


> Question. When you click on it and go to set a 1P, does it tell you it's not available? That happens to me since I don't have Netflix checked. My Hydra box is usually powered off, so I may have missed the "update" that gave you the gold star. But I have a Premiere that is also off at the same time as the Roamio and it has the gold star. Bad/Good luck I guess.


I just deleted my 1P and re-created it successfully via that method. And the metadata is jacked up for that show, of course. 

I've been wanting to ping Ted to see if he's willing to do a TiVo Community AMA. That would be my only question - why is there such a delay in having OTT content show up and why is the metadata messed up so often.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

What’s kind of funny is TiVo is running an ad for Netflix and this show but they don’t even have it properly indexed! Under season 1 only the first episode is listed and all other episodes have no season or number associated with them. If they can’t get it right for an ad it makes me less hopeful they will fix it for other shows and this issue of bad data will persist.


----------



## JoeKustra

New gold star today (for 2/14) has "Your favorite love songs". Entry in Apps. If you select it, you should be taken to iHeartRadio and listen to love songs. Nope, that doesn't work. I don't have iHeartRadio checked either.


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> New gold star today (for 2/14) has "Your favorite love songs". Entry in Apps. If you select it, you should be taken to iHeartRadio and listen to love songs. Nope, that doesn't work. I don't have iHeartRadio checked either.


You don't get a screen giving you a code to enter?


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> You don't get a screen giving you a code to enter?


Yes. However I can just hit enter to bypass. I already have Pandora on my Roku.


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> Yes. However I can just hit enter to bypass. I already have Pandora on my Roku.


What does having Pandora on your Roku have to do with it?


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> What does having Pandora on your Roku have to do with it?


I don't need/want another music app.


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> I don't need/want another music app.


OK. My question is what did you mean by:


JoeKustra said:


> Nope, that doesn't work.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> OK. My question is what did you mean by:


Perhaps I'm asking too much. If I select that gold star I want to hear "love songs". I don't want to run over to my computer to enter a code. TiVo told me I could watch Altered Carbon if I select that gold star. If I cared, I could start a thread on false advertising or at least failure to meet expectations. But I really don't expect much from TiVo anymore.


----------



## lpwcomp

Blame iHeartRadio for this. They are the ones requiring you to register the device. Would you expect to be able to "Watch Altered Carbon on Netflix" w/o a Netflix account?

Dunno whose problem it is that it just takes you to IHeartRadio rather than "Love Songs Radio on iHeartRadio".


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> Blame iHeartRadio for this. They are the ones requiring you to register the device. Would you expect to be able to "Watch Altered Carbon on Netflix" w/o a Netflix account?


I would expect TiVo to see that I don't have Netflix (or iHeartRadio) checked and not put that gold star on my TiVo Central list. But that would be expecting way too much.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I would expect TiVo to see that I don't have Netflix (or iHeartRadio) checked and not put that gold star on my TiVo Central list. But that would be expecting way too much.


I think part of the advertising idea for Altered Carbon or any other streaming service show on TiVo that gets gold starred is to get you to subscribe.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think part of the advertising idea for Altered Carbon or any other streaming service show on TiVo that gets gold starred is to get you to subscribe.


Don't get me wrong. I like those gold stars. I lets me know somebody is still alive in TiVo's marketing department and has figured out how to make gold star ads. Next will be pause pop-ups. These have been missing for a while. I guess I'm a real hard sell for stuff I don't need. Example: I get email for my YouTube subscription. But just for those programs, not for stuff I never watch. Every week I get a Real Time email. Now I expect a Last Week email next week.


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> Don't get me wrong. I like those gold stars. I lets me know somebody is still alive in TiVo's marketing department and has figured out how to make gold star ads. Next will be pause pop-ups. These have been missing for a while. I guess I'm a real hard sell for stuff I don't need. Example: I get email for my YouTube subscription. But just for those programs, not for stuff I never watch. Every week I get a Real Time email. Now I expect a Last Week email next week.


You want individualized gold star ads.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> You want individualized gold star ads.


I already get those on other web sites. If I lookup the price of something, I see an ad for similar stuff in those ever present adchoice boxes. TCF allows me to block those. I would like to not get ads for items that don't interest me. Sorry for the double negative. TiVo isn't collecting enough data from my box to accurately target my needs. They don't come close.

I do want to point out that the gold star ads are not part of the daily download. I still don't have them on my Hydra box since it has been powered off most of the time. I'm waiting for the next release to see what bugs are fixed.


----------



## slowbiscuit

clay.autery said:


> Now, if there was only a 60 minute buffer per tuner.


Non-configurable live buffers have always been a pet peeve with Tivo, even moreso in the days of multi-TB drives. Another option that's deemed to be not The Tivo Way (tm).


----------



## mrizzo80

Do Mini's and their hosts synchronize positions? Let's say I'm on the Mini and I have a multi season show (seasons 1 thru 10) and I'm on the tile for S3E1 in the episode strip. When I go back to the host and view the episode strip, should it be on S3E1? It seems like sometimes this works, and other times it doesn't.


----------



## JoeKustra

mrizzo80 said:


> Do Mini's and their hosts synchronize positions? Let's say I'm on the Mini and I have a multi season show (seasons 1 thru 10) and I'm on the tile for S3E1 in the episode strip. When I go back to the host and view the episode strip, should it be on S3E1? It seems like sometimes this works, and other times it doesn't.


I thought a program contained its "position". I have transferred programs and deleted/restore programs and the position within the program seemed to always be present. I guess there may be exceptions.


----------



## rdrrepair

JoeKustra said:


> I would expect TiVo to see that I don't have Netflix (or iHeartRadio) checked and not put that gold star on my TiVo Central list. But that would be expecting way too much.





lpwcomp said:


> Would you expect to be able to "Watch Altered Carbon on Netflix" w/o a Netflix account?





PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think part of the advertising idea for Altered Carbon or any other streaming service show on TiVo that gets gold starred is to get you to subscribe.


 Proper marketing would be the first episode free, or a really long preview/trailer, to entice you to subscribe. Anything else seems like a broken or missing link.


----------



## mrizzo80

JoeKustra said:


> I thought a program contained its "position". I have transferred programs and deleted/restore programs and the position within the program seemed to always be present. I guess there may be exceptions.


I may not have explained the situation well. I think you are referring to playback timestamps within a specific episode (like you leave off at the 3 minute mark on the host and expect to pick back up at the 3 minute mark on the Mini).

I'm talking more about "browse" position within a WatchList (aka the Episode Strip) of a given program.


----------



## cilj

Getting used to Hydra UI but miss ability to transfer shows. Don't always have stable wifi connection so streaming can be frustrating. Is thus something TIVO can eventually fix?


----------



## stile99

cilj said:


> Getting used to Hydra UI but miss ability to transfer shows. Don't always have stable wifi connection so streaming can be frustrating. Is thus something TIVO can eventually fix?


Can? Yes.

Will? Most likely not.


----------



## ajwees41

cilj said:


> Getting used to Hydra UI but miss ability to transfer shows. Don't always have stable wifi connection so streaming can be frustrating. Is thus something TIVO can eventually fix?


you can still transfer shows, but it takes extra steps now with hydra


----------



## lpwcomp

ajwees41 said:


> you can still transfer shows, but it takes extra steps now with hydra


The _*only*_ way to _*transfer*_ a recording *to* a Hydrated TiVo is via the website, which limits the source to a Series 4 (Premiere) or later.


----------



## ajwees41

lpwcomp said:


> The _*only*_ way to _*transfer*_ a recording *to* a Hydrated TiVo is via the website, which limits the source to a Series 4 (Premiere) or later.


the post I referred to didn't mention what they wanted to transfer while your correct the the webpage is the only way to transfer to tivo's using hydra all the apps still work to transfer shows to pc


----------



## lpwcomp

ajwees41 said:


> the post I referred to didn't mention what they wanted to transfer


This was the post you quoted;


cilj said:


> Getting used to Hydra UI but _*miss ability to transfer shows*_. Don't always have stable wifi connection so streaming can be frustrating. Is thus something TIVO can eventually fix?


----------



## Puppy76

Which is why I haven't updated my Bolt. I've got TBs backed up to my PC, to eventually copy back to watch.


----------



## Johncv

cilj said:


> Getting used to Hydra UI but miss ability to transfer shows. Don't always have stable wifi connection so streaming can be frustrating. Is thus something TIVO can eventually fix?


If you are trying to stream to another TiVo and don't have a stable wifi, can you set up an ethernet connections? This is what I have.


----------



## SnakeEyes

I can’t use Hydra. The Live Guide is a must have.


----------



## dgsg

Will this "improvement" eventually be forced on us?


----------



## stile99

dgsg said:


> Will this "improvement" eventually be forced on us?


I don't think the answer has changed: not at this time. But since that is very open-ended, I can understand why it keeps getting asked. Despite claims to the contrary, development on Gen3 does indeed still continue.


----------



## JoeKustra

No. Maybe not. I doubt it. TiVo says no.


----------



## Furmaniac

MighTiVo said:


> Good observation, led me to check my Wishlist Folder.
> There is no way to tell what the program is unless you have the Episode Strip enabled their either.
> 
> Also when checking my wishlist I found a slight wording change in Wishlist recording options.
> 
> On the HDUI
> _Record only in HD_ Yes/No
> This reads to me:
> Yes: Get only HD
> No: Get HD or SD
> 
> On Hydra
> _Record in HD Yes/No_
> This reads to me:
> Yes: Get only HD
> No: Get only SD
> 
> Functionally it seems to operate the same in HDUI or Hydra even though the wording changed.


Why would somebody choose HD only? Virtually all of us have HD televisions so why is HD the default choice? If the show is only broadcasting in HD, that's okay. But if it's only broadcasting in SD and you choose HD = YES, then it's not going to record at all! What good is that choice? I don't see anywhere where you can make a default choice that would appear on future wishlists, so every time I have to change the HD choice to NO. Am I missing something here?


----------



## MighTiVo

Furmaniac said:


> Why would somebody choose HD only? Virtually all of us have HD televisions so why is HD the default choice? If the show is only broadcasting in HD, that's okay. But if it's only broadcasting in SD and you choose HD = YES, then it's not going to record at all! What good is that choice? I don't see anywhere where you can make a default choice that would appear on future wishlists, so every time I have to change the HD choice to NO. Am I missing something here?


I would choose HD only so that a program that repeats multiple times on multiple channels would bypass an earlier SD broadcast in favor of a later HD broadcast.

This can occur on premium channels as well as local, especially public broadcasting.

Also some wishlists I might want only HD, for example movies, maybe cooking programs or documentary I might put up with SD.

An alternative would be to disable the SD channels but some programs are only available on the alternate SD channel so it is better to make this choice per wishlist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo713

I'm with the group that misses the LIVE GUIDE. What a "fix" that would be for the hydra haters. And that group needs it - if TiVo hopes to move forward with the New Experience


----------



## tenthplanet

Jimbo713 said:


> I'm with the group that misses the LIVE GUIDE. What a "fix" that would be for the hydra haters. And that group needs it - if TiVo hopes to move forward with the New Experience


 And then they'll hate something else..


----------



## digitalfirefly

I have a retail Roamio Pro and an Arris MG2 from my cable provider in my house. Both are on the old UI. If I upgrade my Roamio to hydra, will I still be able to watch shows from other DVR even if they’re on different UIs?


----------



## bostlaw

I've looked through various threads and comments....and it is almost a certainty that this has been mentioned previously...but...in case I didn't miss something.... When using Mini on Hydra....in My Shows....deleting a show always results in live TV audio being played while the UI remains in My Shows (no video...and not controllable like a video window)....The live audio remains on regardless of what else you may be doing in My Shows...or anywhere else in the dvr portion of the UI....In order to stop the live audio, you must switch to live TV and then back again to the dvr functions with the TiVo button.... Has anyone found a solution to this....or has it at least been duly noted...????


----------



## JoeKustra

bostlaw said:


> I've looked through various threads and comments....and it is almost a certainty that this has been mentioned previously...but...in case I didn't miss something.... When using Mini on Hydra....in My Shows....deleting a show always results in live TV audio being played while the UI remains in My Shows (no video...and not controllable like a video window)....The live audio remains on regardless of what else you may be doing in My Shows...or anywhere else in the dvr portion of the UI....In order to stop the live audio, you must switch to live TV and then back again to the dvr functions with the TiVo button.... Has anyone found a solution to this....or has it at least been duly noted...????


No solution but I noted it months ago. Not sure what duly noted would mean though. It's one of those bugs we hope are fixed sooner than later. You can tell support:
https://support.tivo.com/CreateCaseFromSupport

Also -> Annoying audio under main menu


----------



## randian

I just upgraded to Hydra. Is it my imagination or are thumb ratings gone, so there's no way to guide TiVo on what to record in suggestions? I'm getting hundreds of shows I don't want getting put into my suggestions folder.

Other bad UI design I'm sure is old hat to everybody here:
Pressing Play in Now Playing no longer causes a show to play. You must waste time going down another menu level first.

Now Playing no longer displays the last recorded date so there's no way to tell when a new episode became available (or if it didn't record).

The TiVo button doesn't bring you to the TiVo menu from standby. Instead you go to live tv. I never, ever watch live tv.

No way to turn off the distracting poster backgrounds when you click into a show's now playing folder.

The little arrow button doesn't instantly pop you to the bottom then back to the top of a vertically scrolling menu. Instead it just pages down.


----------



## JoeKustra

randian said:


> I just upgraded to Hydra. Is it my imagination or are thumb ratings gone, so there's no way to guide TiVo on what to record in suggestions? I'm getting hundreds of shows I don't want getting put into my suggestions folder.


Suggestions are sick. Disable until they get well.


----------



## Furmaniac

randian said:


> Now Playing no longer displays the last recorded date so there's no way to tell when a new episode became available (or if it didn't record).
> I believe the A button allows of sort by season or date.
> 
> No way to turn off the distracting poster backgrounds when you click into a show's now playing folder.
> Go to menu settings preferences and you can turn off the episode strip and get a list of episodes instead.
> 
> The little arrow button doesn't instantly pop you to the bottom then back to the top of a vertically scrolling menu. Instead it just pages down.


Try the advance button.


----------



## Furmaniac

Furmaniac said:


> Try the advance button.


I believe the A button allows of sort by season or date.


----------



## Furmaniac

Furmaniac said:


> Try the advance button.


Go to menu settings preferences and you can turn off the episode strip and get a list of episodes instead.


----------



## audiodane

Hey all,

Sorry if this has already been asked; searching didnt show anything.... 

I upgraded my roamio (4tuner) and mini to the new ui a few weeks ago, but on both models, there is NO “shortcuts” list on the main screen.. the “try me now” video talked about customizing it and in the settings menu i have, but nothing.... . is this a known issue?

Thanks,
..dane


----------



## krkaufman

audiodane said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked; searching didnt show anything....
> 
> I upgraded my roamio (4tuner) and mini to the new ui a few weeks ago, but on both models, there is NO "shortcuts" list on the main screen.. the "try me now" video talked about customizing it and in the settings menu i have, but nothing.... . is this a known issue?
> 
> Thanks,
> ..dane


The latest Hydra update disappeared the text menu from the 'Home' screen, but any configured number shortcuts should still be applicable.


----------



## audiodane

krkaufman said:


> The latest Hydra update disappeared the text menu from the 'Home' screen, but any configured number shortcuts should still be applicable.


Well that's dumb! What good to shortcuts do if you don't know what number they are! We *just* moved into the new Hydra UI and are completely unfamiliar with it.. I was actually really looking forward to the quick-numbers, but neither I (nor my family members) will be able to remember which number is which shortcut without a list... 

Is there a link/resource anywhere that talks about features changes in various releases? maybe upcoming plans?

I actually moved to Hydra because I was/am hopeful that it would reduce the "your Tivo is not connected to the internet" message we would frustratingly get multiple times per week.... We haven't had it long enough to know for sure..

cheers,
..dane


----------



## stile99

audiodane said:


> Well that's dumb! What good to shortcuts do if you don't know what number they are!


I understand the benefits of a list. As time continues to pass, I find myself making a list if I'm going to the store just for a couple items, otherwise I'm sure to forget something. And there's some magical spell on my front door that makes me remember it right when I pass through.

That said, in theory if you set the shortcuts you know that TiVo+4 is settings, and TiVo+5 is ToDo list, etc. If a list truly is required, keep a notepad next to the remote and write them down there. I believe after about a week or so the notepad will no longer be required, and a couple weeks after that you won't even know you're pressing TiVo+5, muscle memory will take care of it for you (which is why the left arrow/back button is such a problem for some...two decades of muscle memory isn't something at which to scoff).


----------



## krkaufman

audiodane said:


> I actually moved to Hydra because I was/am hopeful that it would reduce the "your Tivo is not connected to the internet" message we would frustratingly get multiple times per week....


I think that may have just been a bug introduced in a recent Encore (20.*) update, and which I believe has been resolved.

As for the number shortcuts, the Encore UI (20.*) never displayed the associated numbers, you had to know them (e.g.); and they weren't customizable. The numbers paired with the menu choices was only available from the birth of Hydra until its recent update; but I believe Hydra still lets you add custom shortcuts.


----------



## aaronwt

bostlaw said:


> I've looked through various threads and comments....and it is almost a certainty that this has been mentioned previously...but...in case I didn't miss something.... When using Mini on Hydra....in My Shows....deleting a show always results in live TV audio being played while the UI remains in My Shows (no video...and not controllable like a video window)....The live audio remains on regardless of what else you may be doing in My Shows...or anywhere else in the dvr portion of the UI....In order to stop the live audio, you must switch to live TV and then back again to the dvr functions with the TiVo button.... Has anyone found a solution to this....or has it at least been duly noted...????


I've never heard that with my Mini Vox or mini v1. There is no audio from live TV when I delete something.


----------



## randian

Hydra does let you set up custom shortcuts, but rather annoyingly changed the first few default shortcuts from what they were before Hydra AND forbids you from changing them back to their previous meaning. They just aren’t thinking this through.


----------



## PaperFriend

I downgraded after trying Hydra briefly in the beginning. How has the software progressed? I am a big fan of the ease of flow of using the left directional button to go back. Has that functionality come to hydra yet. I found it a pain to have to use the back button. Especially at night when it was hard to see the harmony remote.


----------



## krkaufman

PaperFriend said:


> I am a big fan of the ease of flow of using the left directional button to go back. Has that functionality come to hydra yet.


Newp.


----------



## LoadStar

I finally bit the bullet and switched. I haven't read the thread, but my initial thoughts: contrast and readability is a huge issue. You can help things a bit by turning off the background graphics behind "My shows," and switching the Home Screen video from Background to Top Right (or off)... but those are two small things.

There needs to be a global preference that lets you adjust translucency in the interface, such as the Mini Guide, Info, etc. I personally find most of those screens nearly unreadable at the current translucency level. I would prefer an option to make these opaque, even if that means obscuring the video behind. (You're rarely paying attention to the video when you're looking at those screens anyway.)

The grid guide also needs improved contrast. It's all shades of gray that tend to blur together. For example, when you have a program selected/highlighted, I'd use black (or at the very least, dark gray) text on a white (or at least very, very light gray) background. White text on a light gray background doesn't have nearly enough contrast. The column and row headings also should be a different background from the rest of the grid.

If I, a middle-aged person with reasonably good eyesight, thinks that there needs improved contrast, I can't imagine what those who have somewhat more impaired eyesight think. Personally, I'd recommend an "Improve contrast" option in the preferences, that toggles some of these settings.


----------



## JoeKustra

LoadStar said:


> If I, a middle-aged person with reasonably good eyesight, thinks that there needs improved contrast, I can't imagine what those who have somewhat more impaired eyesight think. Personally, I'd recommend an "Improve contrast" option in the preferences, that toggles some of these settings.


I agree. I wonder how the test televisions are calibrated and what viewing environment TiVo and their test people use. My eyesight isn't good, but when I switch between TE3 and TE4 on the same TV it makes me question what they were looking at during their testing.


----------



## LoadStar

Sorry if I'm smeeking... but how do you view what the other tuners are doing now? I can't find that in the new interface.

Edit: never mind, figured it out, push right on the directional pad.


----------



## bostlaw

aaronwt said:


> I've never heard that with my Mini Vox or mini v1. There is no audio from live TV when I delete something.


still happens on mine...


----------



## JoeKustra

bostlaw said:


> still happens on mine...


It's possible there is some sequence needed that we haven't found. Your directions seem complete, so it may be a configuration setting. I'm on your side, since when in the guide on a Mini, and I hit Slow to kill the video window, the video goes away but the audio remains.


----------



## mrizzo80

I think the "Hit SELECT to try tuning this channel again" SDV functionality is broken. If I tune away from the SDV channel that won't come in and then manually type in the channel number, it pulls it in successfully.


----------



## Gene Olson

As you can see from my Logo, I have owned a lot of TiVos over the years. Bought my first one in 2000. I recently "upgraded" to Hydra. Perhaps I am just an old guy, but I find the new TiVo experience jarring and unpleasant. My wife absolutely hates it. After upgrading one of our TiVos she vigorously refused to consider doing it on another one.

I'm guessing this is just follow the leader. Newer isn't always better. How many kids are still using cable/ It's us old people who haven't pulled the plug. After switching to the new interface, pulling the plug looks better and better every day.

Personally, I wish I had never switched. I hope this isn't the future of TiVo. If this is, more TiVo isn't in my future.


----------



## Mikeguy

Gene Olson said:


> As you can see from my Logo, I have owned a lot of TiVos over the years. Bought my first one in 2000. I recently "upgraded" to Hydra. Perhaps I am just an old guy, but I find the new TiVo experience jarring and unpleasant. My wife absolutely hates it. After upgrading one of our TiVos she vigorously refused to consider doing it on another one.
> 
> I'm guessing this is just follow the leader. Newer isn't always better. How many kids are still using cable/ It's us old people who haven't pulled the plug. After switching to the new interface, pulling the plug looks better and better every day.
> 
> Personally, I wish I had never switched. I hope this isn't the future of TiVo. If this is, more TiVo isn't in my future.


Do note that you easily can retrograde your Hydra box back to its earlier UI--TiVo made that possible. The one caveat being, you will lose the recordings on your box. (If you want to save them, transfer them to another TiVo box or your PC first--you can transfer them back after. An easy-to-use freeware transfer software: pyTivo Desktop -- pyTivo Desktop -- Easier to use pyTivo.


----------



## jdm5

Gene Olson said:


> As you can see from my Logo, I have owned a lot of TiVos over the years. Bought my first one in 2000. I recently "upgraded" to Hydra. Perhaps I am just an old guy, but I find the new TiVo experience jarring and unpleasant. My wife absolutely hates it. After upgrading one of our TiVos she vigorously refused to consider doing it on another one.
> 
> I'm guessing this is just follow the leader. Newer isn't always better. How many kids are still using cable/ It's us old people who haven't pulled the plug. After switching to the new interface, pulling the plug looks better and better every day.
> 
> Personally, I wish I had never switched. I hope this isn't the future of TiVo. If this is, more TiVo isn't in my future.


+1 on everything; hated it, wife hated it and made me immediately switch back.


----------



## jroysdon

So I didn't read 51 pages of posts on this thread, but I went through a handful of them and used search. So, sorry if this has been answered. Where has thumbs gone? Suddenly my Roamio OTA is recording a ton of stuff I don't want, have never wanted or watched, and it won't stop. Before, I always corrected this behavior by just doing a triple thumbs down, delete the show, and it never is recorded again.

The interface sucks so bad, I can't seem to find a way to mass-delete a dozen of these shows other than having to delete one at a time. I'm really kicking myself for not going online and looking at what people were saying.

About the only thing I can see to do from my reading is do a factory reset. Yeah, not too thrilled with that option. I'd rather buy another Roamio OTA (been flirting with that idea it), and then factory reset the original (can we move content between them?). My wife and I really need a "his" and "hers" Tivo, and Tivo still can't figure out how to track things per family members (like if one member watched a show and is done but others haven't, or thumbs a show, quotas, etc.) - but this issue isn't related to that, because neither of us like anything related to what Tivo is now filling our Suggestions up with.


----------



## jroysdon

Mikeguy said:


> (If you want to save them, transfer them to another TiVo box or your PC first--you can transfer them back after. An easy-to-use freeware transfer software: pyTivo Desktop -- pyTivo Desktop -- Easier to use pyTivo.


Does it keep all the metadata for recorded shows and OnePasses and thumbs?


----------



## JoeKustra

jroysdon said:


> So I didn't read 51 pages of posts on this thread, but I went through a handful of them and used search. So, sorry if this has been answered. Where has thumbs gone? Suddenly my Roamio OTA is recording a ton of stuff I don't want, have never wanted or watched, and it won't stop.


Noted. See -> May 1 update records more junk suggestions

For now, turn off suggestions.


----------



## jroysdon

JoeKustra said:


> Noted. See -> May 1 update records more junk suggestions
> 
> For now, turn off suggestions.


Thanks. Ugh, that's a bummer. Suggestions often pop up a number of shows I am interested.


----------



## Mikeguy

jroysdon said:


> Does it keep all the metadata for recorded shows and OnePasses and thumbs?


I'm not sure of all the forms of metadata. But seemingly, per @TiVo_Ted here, SkipMode data will be re-acquired when the show is back on the TiVo box and played. Separate freeware kmttg can be used to safeguard OnePasses. kmttg -- New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg


----------



## sushikitten

I haven't searched this thread yet but just wanted to say what we've experienced:

For who knows what reason, it has been deleting shows...but nothing appears in the Recently Deleted folder. I know recordings were there because I saw them--and hubby and I sat down to watch the Survivor finale last week and watched the two-hour show then I wanted to watch the reunion show and he didn't. We came back to it a few days later and it was just GONE. Not in deleted, just gone. I thought maybe it hadn't recorded but we both saw it there. I had like six eps of Ellen (it records daily) but today? None. And none in deleted. Sesame Street? Was there, now gone. Not ONE SINGLE show we have set to record is actually there. I checked online and it doesn't make sense - it says a show was recorded at 7pm then deleted at 7pm. And I didn't touch anything. Even if it somehow borked the KUID settings, there should still be ONE show there...plus they should all be in the deleted folder.

This is useless.

Also, I am trying to move all our 1Ps to another networked Tivo so I don't lose them when I downgrade and it's just simply not working (or is taking so long it seems like it's not working). I am going to have to reenter them one by one. GRRR.


----------



## Mikeguy

How full is your TiVo box? If full/close to full, could it be deleting the shows and then immediately using the space for new shows (and so, the old shows wouldn't show in the deleted folder)?


----------



## aaronwt

sushikitten said:


> I haven't searched this thread yet but just wanted to say what we've experienced:
> 
> For who knows what reason, it has been deleting shows...but nothing appears in the Recently Deleted folder. I know recordings were there because I saw them--and hubby and I sat down to watch the Survivor finale last week and watched the two-hour show then I wanted to watch the reunion show and he didn't. We came back to it a few days later and it was just GONE. Not in deleted, just gone. I thought maybe it hadn't recorded but we both saw it there. I had like six eps of Ellen (it records daily) but today? None. And none in deleted. Sesame Street? Was there, now gone. Not ONE SINGLE show we have set to record is actually there. I checked online and it doesn't make sense - it says a show was recorded at 7pm then deleted at 7pm. And I didn't touch anything. Even if it somehow borked the KUID settings, there should still be ONE show there...plus they should all be in the deleted folder.
> 
> This is useless.
> 
> Also, I am trying to move all our 1Ps to another networked Tivo so I don't lose them when I downgrade and it's just simply not working (or is taking so long it seems like it's not working). I am going to have to reenter them one by one. GRRR.


Use kmttg to back up your One Passes. You can restore them to a new TiVo or another TiVo in a minute or two with around 100 Season Passes.


----------



## sushikitten

Mikeguy said:


> How full is your TiVo box? If full/close to full, could it be deleting the shows and then immediately using the space for new shows (and so, the old shows wouldn't show in the deleted folder)?


0%

Brand spanking new to us [refurb] box.


----------



## sushikitten

aaronwt said:


> Use kmttg to back up your One Passes. You can restore them to a new TiVo or another TiVo in a minute or two with around 100 Season Passes.


I will look into this for future.


----------



## Mikeguy

sushikitten said:


> 0%
> 
> Brand spanking new to us [refurb] box.


So much for that theory.


----------



## realityboy

sushikitten said:


> 0%
> 
> Brand spanking new to us [refurb] box.


Is it constantly recording suggestions? I know that's been an issue. It shouldn't cause your recorded shows to delete, but it'll clear out the recently deleted folder quickly.


----------



## sushikitten

realityboy said:


> Is it constantly recording suggestions? I know that's been an issue. It shouldn't cause your recorded shows to delete, but it'll clear out the recently deleted folder quickly.


Suggestions are off. Also an upgraded 1TB (?) Drive.


----------



## jrtroo

Does Hydra keep a history like TE3? What shows up there?


----------



## JoeKustra

jrtroo said:


> Does Hydra keep a history like TE3? What shows up there?


On Hydra it's called Recording Activity.


----------



## sushikitten

I should have kept the screenshot. 

Since the box was new, every 1p should have been recording everything—nothing should have been a duplicate. 

But things were listed as not recorded because it was a duplicate plus it was recording a show at 7 and then also listing it as deleted at 7.


----------



## McNublette

it's been several months since I've updated to the new UI. I've gotten used to it. I've also upgraded my tivo mini's to the vox remote. Here is a quick update.

*Pros: *The new UI takes some time to get used to mainly because of the 'back' button. If you have been using Tivo for a while, you didn't ever use that button. Your hand stayed on the directional arrows as back was just pressing left (i still do miss this) However, on the newer remotes they add some much appreciated accessibility to the device. The back button now has a divit, as you will be searching for this button alot. With that said, the vox remote changes the script. I've gotten more liberal with just telling tivo what i want to watch instead of actually using the buttons to 'find' something. I really like this feature, as my mom was able to come over and say 'godzilla' and tivo provided her with all the possible viewing options, even the ones that cost me money! My mom loved all 20 dollars of it cause she just had to talk into the remote instead of me giving her a pre-calc quiz 'as she puts it' when i try to explain tech. 
*
Cons: *The UI itself! So because of the voice bit i don't get into the menus as much, but when i do, the list versus the picture list, versus the when it was recorded list. All this stuff is confusing, and with the menu system just being a bunch of lists, you can get lost in what you are trying to find. Example, if you go to MY Shows, is that what you are seeing as the icons under the menu? cause when you click on it you go to a new list. If you are looking at the 'my shows' list, you can select continue watching, but it doesn't take you to a show you just watched or was watching, it just takes you to another list. If you look at the 'paused' list this will show you those shows. Lastly, on my tivo mini's this upgraded UI runs like a dog, and I typically need to reboot my one tivo mini (older revision) at least once a week as it loves to hang when backing out of apps like prime video and hulu. I do have a newer tivo mini vox and I saw the prime video take a dump on it, but hulu was fine.

All n all, I think the new vox remotes for the older tivos work pretty well. The UI is still rough, this latest quirk i ran into with no internet and the mini's decided they can't talk to the main tivo was kinda a downer. But I think they can polish this carbon and make it into a diamond. But they need to work on the performance of the UI and steamline it's many paths in the menu system.


----------



## Stop the Crashes

My new Bolt Vox arrived last week and it had the new user interface. I was horrified! Train wreck is a good description for that mess of a UI. There’s a reason I never “upgraded” my Roamio. 

I was very happy to find that I could down-rev to the traditional experience (definitely NOT a “downgrade”), which is one of the reasons that I’ve been so loyal to TiVo over the years. It has always been superior to other DVRs. 

It would be nice to have some assurance from TiVo that we’ll never be forced into the new interface. I like my TiVo Live guide and the easy navigation of the old one. In particular, I don’t like the co-mingling of lists of local recordings and streaming options that TiVo seems to be so eager to push. Playing back a recording is far better, smoother and more responsive than streaming. (Instant pause, for example, rather than a lag between the button press and the screen response.)

I don’t like living in constant fear that TiVo will decide to give everyone “the new experience”. I never want to have that experience again!


----------



## mdavej

That co-mingling is also in the old interface.


----------



## Stop the Crashes

mdavej said:


> That co-mingling is also in the old interface.


True, but it seems like it can be more easily filtered out or segregated in the old interface.


----------



## TonyD79

Stop the Crashes said:


> True, but it seems like it can be more easily filtered out or segregated in the old interface.


Yeah, sliding over to recordings in the new interface is sooo hard.

You seem to have not really looked into the new interface but just ran away in horror. Your posts indicate you don't know how it works. You have a right to your opinions but don't commingle them with facts.


----------



## RoamioJeff

Stop the Crashes said:


> My new Bolt Vox arrived last week and it had the new user interface. I was horrified! Train wreck is a good description for that mess of a UI. There's a reason I never "upgraded" my Roamio.
> 
> I was very happy to find that I could down-rev to the traditional experience (definitely NOT a "downgrade"), which is one of the reasons that I've been so loyal to TiVo over the years. It has always been superior to other DVRs.
> 
> It would be nice to have some assurance from TiVo that we'll never be forced into the new interface. I like my TiVo Live guide and the easy navigation of the old one. In particular, I don't like the co-mingling of lists of local recordings and streaming options that TiVo seems to be so eager to push. Playing back a recording is far better, smoother and more responsive than streaming. (Instant pause, for example, rather than a lag between the button press and the screen response.)
> 
> I don't like living in constant fear that TiVo will decide to give everyone "the new experience". I never want to have that experience again!


Indeed. It is likely to go in the same direction as other systems like Windows 10, where you may not be able to decline the "new shiny". Because.


----------



## Stop the Crashes

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah, sliding over to recordings in the new interface is sooo hard.
> 
> You seem to have not really looked into the new interface but just ran away in horror. Your posts indicate you don't know how it works. You have a right to your opinions but don't commingle them with facts.


Actually, you have no knowledge one way or the other how much time I did or didn't take to explore the new interface, or that my career was in IT and that I have developed many user interfaces.

Apparently you like the new interface, and it seems like you take it personally when someone else doesn't. We're all entitled to our opinions.

I'm just letting TiVo know, hoping that they do consider our feedback, that I believe the new UI is a step in the wrong direction.


----------



## Gold51

We got our new Bolt Vox last week, to replace the wife's Roamio- She positively does not like the interface, as regards finding and selecting shows to record- the former, vertical program side bar is much faster- She could only muster 2 days worth of programing to record, in the time she usually did an entire week's worth! Crap-a-moley-
Then I had an epiphany- have her use the Tivo app (that she never used) on her iPad- so I set it up for the new Bolt and shezamm! It feels a lot like her old Roamio- I handed it back to her, "try this, honey"- she was all smiles again- tap, tap, tap- the entire week is now scheduled.
The new Vox/Hydra program is better for some like me, who like instant video gratification and isn't much interested in finding shows to record for later, but penalizes the wife, who likes to record shows- however, the new Bolt did surprise her, by suggesting a program she loved and didn't know it was on at the moment.


----------



## TonyD79

Stop the Crashes said:


> Actually, you have no knowledge one way or the other how much time I did or didn't take to explore the new interface, or that my career was in IT and that I have developed many user interfaces.
> 
> Apparently you like the new interface, and it seems like you take it personally when someone else doesn't. We're all entitled to our opinions.
> 
> I'm just letting TiVo know, hoping that they do consider our feedback, that I believe the new UI is a step in the wrong direction.


By your posts, you have made several misstatements. I can only judge by what I see.


----------



## Stop the Crashes

TonyD79 said:


> By your posts, you have made several misstatements. I can only judge by what I see.


What I stated was my opinion and it was not misstated. Bye now.


----------



## Gold51

One thing is certain in computers is that programs are always evolving. Back in the early 90's when I first started working at Chrysler (electrician) we used a PLC program called Modicon. It was a dream to use that interface to trouble shoot a stopped process- alt/P keystroke the dead coil circuit until the search stopped at the device/contact that had stopped the process. Then around 2000 Chrysler switched to Allen Bradley and it was terrible for troubleshooting. We all hated it, as our jobs became much more difficult and there was longer downtime. At up to $2000 a minute, whatever they saved by going to Allen Bradley was eaten up in down time. The engineers loved it- easier to develop a program than it was in Modicon. I told one engineer- you guys deliver the new baby and electricians are stuck changing the diapers.
I am certain the Hydra presentation the designers did for the Tivo directors went over great. The customers are stuck with the stinky diapers for awhile.


----------



## schatham

I do not like the way "my shows" is set up in Hydra. It's like fingernails on a blackboard.

This bothers me more than no live guide.


----------



## fburgerod

I agree. My shows is clunky. But I still find enough good in Hydra to embrace it. I fully expect Hydra to mature and hydrate in the future.


----------



## Rey

Went to hydra today and like it so far. It definitely needs some more work. The big thing bothering me right now is there's no option to sort the guide by letter. Major problem with the mess xfinity has with its channels.


----------



## Phil_C

Returning to a partially watched recording from live TV often takes me to the wrong point in the recording.

I was doing this today. I left a recording for live TV several times during an hour. Even though I eventually reached viewing points near the end of the recording, each time I went back to it from live TV the recording began playing at 10 minutes in. I had to FF to find the place I had left off.

The starting point varies with different recordings. Sometimes the return point changes in a given recording. So I might have viewed through 40 minutes of a recorded show. After I leave it and go back later, the return point can be any random place in the recorded show (but always earlier than where it should be, never later).

I think this is happening only while the recorded program is still in the process of recording. I haven't noticed this behavior with shows that have finished recording. At least not yet.

Kind of annoying.


----------



## Diana Collins

Two comments:

1) Every poll I've seen of users ends up almost exactly 50/50 on approval of Hydra (the new UI)
2) Whether retail users like it or not is irrelevant. TiVo's MSO customers demand the highly graphic UI of Hydra.

TiVo doesn't care whether you use Encore or Hydra...all they care about is not losing MSOs to Comcast, or some other UX vendor.


----------



## samccfl99

Diana Collins said:


> Two comments:
> 
> 1) Every poll I've seen of users ends up almost exactly 50/50 on approval of Hydra (the new UI)
> 2) Whether retail users like it or not is irrelevant. TiVo's MSO customers demand the highly graphic UI of Hydra.
> 
> TiVo doesn't care whether you use Encore or Hydra...all they care about is not losing MSOs to Comcast, or some other UX vendor.


I still do not understand why you are always siding with Hydra and who are these "MSO"s that provide Tivo boxes?

There are many features that I am dying for in this, but Tivo, Inc as usual, as you said sorta, Piss Off 50% of their customers who have paid dearly for their equipment...

And Where is Ted and Where are new updates? (since it is soooo perfect....NOT!!!)


----------



## samccfl99

fburgerod said:


> I agree. My shows is clunky. But I still find enough good in Hydra to embrace it. I fully expect Hydra to mature and hydrate in the future.


*Really? And When would that be???*


----------



## samccfl99

Stop the Crashes said:


> I'm just letting TiVo know, hoping that they do consider our feedback, that I believe the new UI is a step in the wrong direction.


I applaud you, BUT They really could care less, in my opinion, but I have always criticized their software development and project development...and have let them know it since 2012 when I got my first tivo!


----------



## fburgerod

samccfl99 said:


> *Really? And When would that be???*


Hydra is by no means anywhere near mature. But, optimistically, I expect to see refinements. When? In Rovi's own sweet time.


----------



## JoeKustra

samccfl99 said:


> ...and who are these "MSO"s that provide Tivo boxes?


Limiting my answer to Hydra (from the earning statement):

TDS Telecommunications, the seventh largest local exchange telephone company in the U.S., chose TiVo's Next-Gen Platform, to bring innovative entertainment solutions to its customers.

RCN Telecom Services, Atlantic Broadband and Service Electric have begun deploying TiVo's Next-Gen TiVo Experience 4.

TE3 is used by other MSOs. BTW, the above information can be found in their respective threads.


----------



## RoamioJeff

Diana Collins said:


> TiVo's MSO customers demand the highly graphic UI of Hydra.


The vast majority of MSO customers do not use TiVo. The ones that do are a tiny percentage of the MSO market.

List of multiple-system operators - Wikipedia


----------



## RoamioJeff

JoeKustra said:


> Limiting my answer to Hydra (from the earning statement):
> 
> TDS Telecommunications, the seventh largest local exchange telephone company in the U.S., chose TiVo's Next-Gen Platform, to bring innovative entertainment solutions to its customers.


TDS appears to rank 20th in the cable market, with a tiny 145K of subscribers.

List of multiple-system operators - Wikipedia


----------



## ManeJon

It is interesting,to me, that a bunch of systems and sites have recently updated their look and interface and certainly the updates generally haven't made people happy - companies seem to want to change looks rather than add features - making many features even harder to use


----------



## JoeKustra

RoamioJeff said:


> TDS appears to rank 20th in the cable market, with a tiny 145K of subscribers.


Interesting. I use Service Electric. (one of them).


----------



## RoamioJeff

ManeJon said:


> It is interesting,to me, that a bunch of systems and sites have recently updated their look and interface and certainly the updates generally haven't made people happy - companies seem to want to change looks rather than add features - making many features even harder to use


It's the Fisher-Price / emoji / pictograph effect. It's been going on for a few years, driven by the fad to dumb down user interfaces overall. Eventually the pendulum will swing back to the middle.


----------



## TonyD79

RoamioJeff said:


> The vast majority of MSO customers do not use TiVo. The ones that do are a tiny percentage of the MSO market.
> 
> List of multiple-system operators - Wikipedia


They do not but what is important is the percentage of TiVo customers that want or use hydra, not what percentage use TiVo. Haven't we established that the MSO base is larger than the direct to consumer base?


----------



## Diana Collins

samccfl99 said:


> I still do not understand why you are always siding with Hydra and who are these "MSO"s that provide Tivo boxes?
> 
> There are many features that I am dying for in this, but Tivo, Inc as usual, as you said sorta, Piss Off 50% of their customers who have paid dearly for their equipment...
> 
> And Where is Ted and Where are new updates? (since it is soooo perfect....NOT!!!)


For their US partners see: US Operator business

For European MSOs see: TiVo In Europe: 2.5 Million Served

AFAIK, Virgin and Ono have shipped Hydra based units, RCN is planning to, and others are considering when to do so.

I am "siding" with Hydra because I happen to like it quite a bit, just as you "side" with Encore because you prefer it. To each their own.

That's why they make both vanilla AND chocolate.

What I don't understand is why so many of those that dislike Hydra seem so angry about it. But then again, being angry seems to be at epidemic levels these days.


----------



## JoeKustra

Diana Collins said:


> But then again, being angry seems to be at epidemic levels these days.


I think anger has always existed. In our current world, sharing that anger is so much easier.


----------



## Diana Collins

RoamioJeff said:


> The vast majority of MSO customers do not use TiVo. The ones that do are a tiny percentage of the MSO market.


But yet they generate WAY more revenue (and more importantly, profit) than do all the retail users. There are also many more users looking a TiVo UI provided by their MSO than do so because they bought a TiVo branded DVR.

You want tiny, that's the total pool of retail users.


----------



## JoeKustra

Diana Collins said:


> You want tiny, that's the total pool of retail users.


But we are special.


----------



## ah30k

fburgerod said:


> ...When? In Rovi's own sweet time.


Rovi doesn't exist anymore. Or were you implying some sort of sarcasm?


----------



## tenthplanet

JoeKustra said:


> But we are special.


Welcome to the special room, just don't let them close the door, (Click, slide, clunk). Yes is does lock from the outside,  Well the coffee is in the corner and support group meets in an hour. Welcome


----------



## chiguy50

ManeJon said:


> It is interesting,to me, that a bunch of systems and sites have recently updated their look and interface and certainly the updates generally haven't made people happy - companies seem to want to change looks rather than add features - making many features even harder to use


My impression of late (as a general observation and NOT specifically relating to TiVo) is that these graphic updates often mask a downgrade in user-friendly functionality driven by the relentless search for savings in corporate operating costs. And the more ballyhoo surrounding the announcement of impending changes, the more likely that the provider is trying to mask this downgrade.

In fact, I would not be surprised if business schools were teaching this technique under the rubric of some principal such as "The Mencken Rule."

*"No one in this world, so far as I know - and I have searched the records for years, and employed agents to help me - has ever lost money by underestimating the intelligence of the great masses of the plain people. Nor has anyone ever lost public office thereby."*


----------



## samccfl99

JoeKustra said:


> I think anger has always existed. In our current world, sharing that anger is so much easier.


Just like my Facebook page??? It's pretty angry, but not about Tivo! LOL


----------



## samccfl99

Diana Collins said:


> I am "siding" with Hydra because I happen to like it quite a bit, just as you "side" with Encore because you prefer it. To each their own.
> 
> That's why they make both vanilla AND chocolate.
> 
> What I don't understand is why so many of those that dislike Hydra seem so angry about it. But then again, being angry seems to be at epidemic levels these days.


Like I have said many times, there are several features in Hydra that I would love to have. It is not very encouraging that they do not update it often enough for me to take the plunge.

Who's Angry??? 

And again, I wonder where Ted went off to...probably on vacation, which he surely deserves!


----------



## JoeKustra

samccfl99 said:


> Just like my Facebook page??? It's pretty angry, but not about Tivo! LOL


FB? Sorry, I don't want Russians messing with my data. I'll stick with Twitter.


----------



## RoamioJeff

chiguy50 said:


> ... graphic updates often mask a downgrade in user-friendly functionality


BINGO!


----------



## leiff

You know whats terrible is on the my shows list unlike the old tivo it doesn't show the recorded date beside recordings. You have to press select 3 times on the title to get that information what was shown right from the main list automatically before to the right of the program.
Is the is there a way to make it stop asking me for confirmation every time I want to delete a program when I pressed clear button on the main my shows page?


----------



## RoamioJeff

leiff said:


> You know whats terrible is on the my shows list unlike the old tivo it doesn't show the recorded date beside recordings. You have to press select 3 times on the title to get that information what was shown right from the main list automatically before to the right of the program.
> Is the is there a way to make it stop asking me for confirmation every time I want to delete a program when I pressed clear button on the main my shows page?


More feature depreciation / obfuscation. Very unfortunate.


----------



## samccfl99

leiff said:


> You know whats terrible is on the my shows list *unlike the old tivo it doesn't show the recorded date beside recordings*. You have to press select 3 times on the title to get that information what was shown right from the main list automatically before to the right of the program.
> Is the *is there a way to make it stop asking me for confirmation every time I want to delete a program when I pressed clear button on the main my shows page?*


To 1st comment: Really? Probably because everything is a folder (WHY? DUMB)

To 2nd comment: Really? You can't delete with the Clear button? I don't think I have seen that before in here. If everything is a Folder (DUMB), then that is how TE3 works and it does ask for a confirmation. I am assuming and sure I have seen that the Clear button does not ask for a confirmation on a single recording delete. Correct?

Who designed this? People who wanted to change everything about how a tivo works? It does not make any sense to be to add more key presses, etc, etc, etc...

Could you just imagine *IF I* "upgraded" to this, what I would really be posting all these months? But I am too smart to trust Tivo, Inc!!!


----------



## ohboy710

leiff said:


> You know whats terrible is on the my shows list unlike the old tivo it doesn't show the recorded date beside recordings. You have to press select 3 times on the title to get that information what was shown right from the main list automatically before to the right of the program.
> Is the is there a way to make it stop asking me for confirmation every time I want to delete a program when I pressed clear button on the main my shows page?


Oh that Clear button not deleting a program instantly drives me crazy. If I wanted to go through menus to find delete, I could do that. The clear button was always a quick instant way to delete a show... now it's a three button process unfortunately. Then again, almost all features of Hydra take more steps to accomplish.


----------



## leiff

One pleasant discovery on Hydra for me: 
Under personalize settings record options I found a way to turn off recording options banner, so now I can hit record on the guide and it works with just one press of the button like before


----------



## RoamioJeff

ohboy710 said:


> Oh that Clear button not deleting a program instantly drives me crazy. If I wanted to go through menus to find delete, I could do that. The clear button was always a quick instant way to delete a show... now it's a three button process unfortunately. Then again, almost all features of Hydra take more steps to accomplish.


Another "feature" of this childish UI.


----------



## ah30k

RoamioJeff said:


> Another "feature" of this childish UI.


Enlighten me please... What are the characteristics that define "childish" so that I don't inadvertently build something that is childish?


----------



## RoamioJeff

ah30k said:


> Enlighten me please... What are the characteristics that define "childish" so that I don't inadvertently build something that is childish?


An excessive attention to flashy graphics and arbitrary menu rearrangement over functionality.


----------



## JoeKustra

I was browsing TiVo's support/spam forums and saw a new bug. When I bring up the guide, which has logos enabled, I see an HD or SD after the channel number. The banner also says HD. But if I look up the program description it says SD. Same for the More Info data. Cute.


----------



## ah30k

JoeKustra said:


> ...When I bring up the guide, which has logos enabled, I see an HD or SD after the channel number. ...


Does the indicator seem to apply to the channel or the show?


----------



## JoeKustra

ah30k said:


> Does the indicator seem to apply to the channel or the show?


The show. I found the pattern. If the description - (stuff in parenthesis) doesn't say HD, it defaults to SD in some places. Example is "Steve" on NBC 2pm EDT. That has SD in the description with TE4, but with TE3 there are no items in parenthesis.

I fixed my first post. Thanks.


----------



## wtherrell

It uses useless pictures instead of language.


ah30k said:


> Enlighten me please... What are the characteristics that define "childish" so that I don't inadvertently build something that is childish?


----------



## ah30k

wtherrell said:


> It uses useless pictures instead of language.





RoamioJeff said:


> An excessive attention to flashy graphics and arbitrary menu rearrangement over functionality


Ah, got it. You don't like the new Graphical UI so therefore it is childish. Better tell the rest of the OTT vendors! And for some reason a menu rearrangement got thrown in there as childish too.


----------



## tenthplanet

If anything the old interface was flashy, it looked like a old video game. Hydra actually is laid back, the colors muted and makes use of the whole screen. It's a dvr, click select, leave.


----------



## bengalfreak

I would have been happy to give Hydra a fair shake until I realized they got rid of the Tivo Live guide. I can't imagine anyone preferring that grid based guide over the traditional TiVo guide. Its one of the things that really separates Tivo from all of the others. At least give us the option which is what the DirecTV Tivos did. Until then, I'm going kicking and screaming.


----------



## JoeKustra

"Sign" the petition: Hydra... Bring back Live Guide!!!!


----------



## baltz

A few comments...

There is an option to choose the full background video or the upper right video window on the main "TiVo Central" page (or whatever they call it now). Personally, I choose the upper right option. The size of that video window is larger than all of the others. I would like to see that size used throughout the menus. I spend very little time on that main page, so the bigger size is wasted on that page. I really like the bigger size because it makes it possible to read smaller text, scores, etc.

On that same option screen, there is an option to hide background images in the guide, etc. I hide the images because it seems like a waste of resources to load those, and they are of no value to me. However, the mini does not have that option, so it is not possible to hide background images on it. Obviously, the video window option doesn't apply, but they need to add the option to hide the background images on the mini.

Overall, I like some things better on Hydra and some things are worse. I don't like that even a single recording of a show is put in a folder. That is just adding wasted button presses. There are also many other things that take more presses than they did on the previous version. They did finally get rid of the annoying audio dropout when opening TiVo Central. I forgot how much that drove me crazy until recently using a box with the Encore UI.

But, the most absurd thing is that I cannot watch recorded shows on a mini if the internet is out. I am not talking about my local network being down; I am talking about just my internet connection. Recently, my internet was down for the first time since I started using Hydra. On the mini, trying to click on My Shows gave an error about the TiVo service being unavailable. I could go to the guide and watch live TV, so I know my connection to the Bolt was there. One of the benefits of a DVR compared to streaming services is the ability to use it without an internet connection. This completely negates that and is absolutely ridiculous.

Anyway, that's my thoughts for now. I hope TiVo takes our feedback seriously and keeps making updates.


----------



## baltz

Wow, that ended up being longer than I expected.

TLDR version:
-make video window bigger
-add "hide background images" option to mini
-require fewer button presses for everyday usage
-allow mini to work for recorded shows when internet is down


----------



## JoeKustra

baltz said:


> -allow mini to work for recorded shows when internet is down


I can't dispute the other items, but my Mini plays recordings when my network has lost its internet connection. I lose a lot of the artwork, but recordings still play. Maybe I never hit the right combination to cause a failure.


----------



## Megamind

JoeKustra said:


> I can't dispute the other items, but my Mini plays recordings when my network has lost its internet connection.


Mine will continue to play any recording that is already playing, but won't allow me access to My Shows to start a new recording. It instead tell me the mini has temporarily lost it's connection to the TiVo services and provides an error code C133. Fortunately, my ISP is quite stable.


----------



## JoeKustra

Megamind said:


> Mine will continue to play any recording that is already playing, but won't allow me access to My Shows to start a new recording. It instead tell me the mini has temporarily lost it's connection to the TiVo services and provides an error code C133. Fortunately, my ISP is quite stable.


I wonder what can cause that. I had no icons, apps and generic peaches for thumbnails. Yet I could access My Shows on two different hosts and play content.


----------



## samccfl99

JoeKustra said:


> "Sign" the petition: Hydra... Bring back Live Guide!!!!


...but Ted did say a while ago that they *might* take it under consideration.

Also about the mini and the internet, does that happen if you use MOCA? So strange...


----------



## JoeKustra

samccfl99 said:


> Also about the mini and the internet, does that happen if you use MOCA? So strange...


No MoCA experience.


----------



## Megamind

samccfl99 said:


> Also about the mini and the internet, does that happen if you use MOCA? So strange...


All my minis use MOCA.


----------



## timstack8969

Any word of bringing Live Guide to Hydra? Still using T3 but would make switch if they added back


----------



## samccfl99

timstack8969 said:


> Any word of bringing Live Guide to Hydra? Still using T3 but would make switch if they added back


No, and probably would not count on it, but you never know. The more I think about it, I am conflicted even if they did put it in. I do not like their thinking at all about all this. Why would they make each recording in it's own folder (for single recordings I presume and hope). Why would they make more key presses? Why no Play All in a Group folder? These are not little things and I do not care when people say "oh, it's progress, you just have to get used to it". No, I don't and no, it is surely NOT progress. Oh yes, I really want the audio cutout going in and out of TC to go away, I really want that Continue Strip, and the Voice remote, Eh, probably would not use it much, and it being faster (? maybe not so much on a Roamio Pro). These last items I and many have been asking for many years...YEARS! The way they been "rolling out the updates" disturbs me too. Do you know how many fixes it took Comcast to get the X1 to where it is today? Hundreds of updates. It might be worth it, if they buffered all tuners and got a Live Guide...LOL. Too bad they made tens of thousands of paying beta testers and it really Sucked for 6 months or more. I watched the rollout in the Comcast forums, bewildered about how they could do that to paying customers, but they did.

Oh well, there, I have written a novella again. One that has been written many times before.

 *HAIL HYDRA*


----------



## Megamind

samccfl99 said:


> Why no Play All in a Group folder?


FWIW, TiVo has said there are plans to enable this feature in an upcoming release.


----------



## mschnebly

samccfl99 said:


> Do you know how many fixes it took Comcast to get the X1 to where it is today? Hundreds of updates. It might be worth it, if they buffered all tuners and got a Live Guide...LOL. Too bad they made tens of thousands of paying beta testers and it really Sucked for 6 months or more. I watched the rollout in the Comcast forums, bewildered about how they could do that to paying customers, but they did.
> 
> Oh well, there, I have written a novella again. One that has been written many times before.
> 
> *HAIL HYDRA*


It did take the X1 a while but updates were fast and furious and honestly, it was a massive change from what they started with but it really sucked for a while. It was almost unusable for about a year. I left for Dish. On the X1 if you record a show it will not be in a folder but if a second recording of that show takes place a folder is created that shows how many episodes there are with a little number on the end.


----------



## samccfl99

Megamind said:


> FWIW, TiVo has said there are plans to enable this feature in an upcoming release.




Wow, I haven't been here for a while and still nothing? Well today the Labor Day weekend will be over and I hope Ted has something...Anything to say...About anything!


----------



## Megamind

samccfl99 said:


> Wow, I haven't been here for a while and still nothing? Well today the Labor Day weekend will be over and I hope Ted has something...Anything to say...About anything!


The statement that TiVo planned to re-enable group play was made by David Shoop of TiVo on Facebook as recently as last week.


----------



## samccfl99

Megamind said:


> The statement that TiVo planned to re-enable group play was made by David Shoop of TiVo on Facebook as recently as last week.


Oh, they have a FB page? Hmmmm, I will have to check. Dumb of them to take it out, along with the Live Guide... Thanks.

*BORING...*


----------



## sailprog

RoamioJeff said:


> An excessive attention to flashy graphics and arbitrary menu rearrangement over functionality.


+1000

The new UI must have been designed by a brain-dead person because the UX is brain dead:
- forcing the use of a eensie winsie tiny little stupid button (back) instead of allowing the use of the left button.
- disallowing the use of the "clear" key to quickly delete a program.
- taking many, many, many seconds to delete a group (eg, on the suggestions)
- removing extremely useful features like record by channel or time. Yes, you can manually setup a recording but you have no idea what are you recording. In the previous UI, you could browse 14 days in advance what was coming so, for example, you could browse the favorite channels during prime time and discover new shows that you might be interested. Now, the only solution is to create a silly "wishlist" where tivo decides what to record, not you.
- I have not been able to find a way to create a new season pass in advance. You can only create it after a program starts.
Yes, great UI.... (roll eyes)


----------



## toricred

Clear still works for deleting a program. I use it all the time.


----------



## samccfl99

Still wondering why they are not even speaking about when the next Hydra update would be and what will be fixed AND/OR ADDED...

People seemed to be Whipped into submission by Tivo, Inc...SAD


----------



## wtherrell

Yes, resistance was futile. My Bolt + replacement (all front lights flashing) would not downgrade at all. Sent it back as well. The next replacement they sent would not downgrade either. I give up. The summer breeze bolt I picked up easily downgraded 1st try.


samccfl99 said:


> Still wondering why they are not even speaking about when the next Hydra update would be and what will be fixed AND/OR ADDED...
> 
> People seemed to be Whipped into submission by Tivo, Inc...SAD


----------

